# Newcastle United 2008-2009 Thread



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok it seems time to start a new one up. Hopeful for a better season than the last one..other newcastle fans, how do you reckon this season will go? Still waiting for something big to happen for us in the transfer market..got a feeling that'll be a long wait yet.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 2, 2008)

Turkish delight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 2, 2008)

What ya mean by that?lol


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> What ya mean by that?lol


that means that emre is probably leaving.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2008)

Keegan out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

I can use the report option to report spam, yeah? might just do that..since thats all you do these days.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2008)

Not sure why this tickled me.

F365 list all the ins-and-outs for the premiership teams over the summer.

for Newcastle:

Out: Peter Ramage (Released, QPR), Stephen Carr (released), *Joey Barton (jailed)*.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_3588666,00.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

haha


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 3, 2008)

but barton, assuming the dabo case doesn't get him massively in the shit, could well be available for just after the summer.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Good work Trippy.For this season I predict we'll win the Premier League and maybe be runners up in the Champions League.All those that disagree can fuck the fuck off


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

You think we'll somehow magically get given a champs league spot?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 3, 2008)

That goes for you too Trippy lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

If you would've said we will win the prem league, the fa cup and league cup, i could understand that..but the champs league just has no chance of happening!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 3, 2008)

You have no faith ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 3, 2008)

We'll do well if we finish 7th this season. Actually fuck that, I'll be happy as long as we don't have another new manager halfway through the season.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope the rumours about Keegan going are bollox.People will start laughing at us again......if they ever stopped ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't care about people laughing really, they're so full of shit it don't matter. Just like those rumours.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I can use the report option to report spam, yeah? might just do that..since thats all you do these days.



Jesus, lighten up.

Keegan out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad i don't ever have to read another dillinger post again. He joins the short list of people who are a complete waste of time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Glad i don't ever have to read another dillinger post again. He joins the short list of people who are a complete waste of time.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

Ummm almost a serious question but how much do you lot reckon you would take for steven taylor?

There are rumours of us going in for him if mini rio leaves.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

Would never ever sell him. Dream on!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah thats what i thought.


dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Ummm almost a serious question but how much do you lot reckon you would take for steven taylor?
> 
> There are rumours of us going in for him if mini rio leaves.
> 
> dave



I'd take 2 million.I don't think he's all that people reckon.I think they're just biased coz he's a Geordie.He's hot headed and gets caught out of position all the time.I cringe when he's one on one with a striker.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 3, 2008)

He steps it up for the big games but loses concentration sometimes. He's basically a young John Terry, but he needs someone strong next to him to clean up his mistakes (Carvalho at Chelsea) and to be in a team of cheats who will always get away with it (Chelsea). If anyone were to buy him I reckon we'd get at least £5 million. I think last season Sam's training style and tactics had a negative effect on the whole team, whereas everyone was playing better at the end of the season. In a good back 4 I reckon he'll develop into an England international.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 3, 2008)

I know he's young and all that but I'm not confident that he should be automatic choice for that position.I'm not sure we have the time to wait and see if he's going to be the international player he's presumed to be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

I wouldn't let him go for atleast £15m, im biased because he's one of the few good defenders we have. Think you're being a bit harsh skunk!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jun 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I wouldn't let him go for atleast £15m, im biased because he's one of the few good defenders we have. Think you're being a bit harsh skunk!



Nah he's not Trippy he's a liability at times (quite alot of times) and i cant blame it on him being young , he's 22 now , had a canny few top games in europe and premier games . 

He seems to play well when the other centre half is keeping him right , but he fucks up quite a bit at bad times , i'm sick of seeing him go down like he's been shot when he fouls or handles the ball lol.

I'd still like him to stay , but i'd doubt we'd get much more than 4 mill for him .

Duffs off to the unwashed they reckon , 70 grand a week that fekers on !!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree about duff.


----------



## alexjames (Jun 3, 2008)

Duff is on £70,000 a week? Get rid. I like the sound of Aimar but apparently he's on ridiculous wages to.  Hopefully we can have a bit of a clear out (Emre, Smith, Cacapa) but we've got a tiny squad at the moment, Keegan is going to have to bring in more than 3-4 players. 

As for Taylor, a good prospect but he thinks he's worth more than he is.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 3, 2008)

Aimar's good but inconsistent. Same as in Football Manager. 

I expect Spurs will bid £15 million and fly him over in a private jet with his name on the side.


----------



## alexjames (Jun 3, 2008)

Ay, but a good replacement for Emre. We currently have no attack minded central midfielders..


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Aimar's good but inconsistent. Same as in Football Manager.


he's also constantly injured, particularly when things are getting a bit tough and the pressure's on.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Theres rumours up here that once the season ticket sales are in they're going to show Keegan the door.Ashleys team obviously have no idea of the respect and adoration Keegan heralds here.There'd be riots in the streets.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2008)

He also had a good end to the season.  They'd be nuts to sack him.


----------



## g force (Jun 4, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> he's also constantly injured, particularly when things are getting a bit tough and the pressure's on.



Yep i'd steer well clear of him...a great talent for sure but not someone who's going to want to play lower division sides in the FA cup.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 4, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Theres rumours up here that once the season ticket sales are in they're going to show Keegan the door.Ashleys team obviously have no idea of the respect and adoration Keegan heralds here.There'd be riots in the streets.



That's just fucked. Sounds like the media just spreading shit to disrupt newcastle though, as always. I don't believe it. I would like to know where you heard these rumours..


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 4, 2008)

From my daughters schoolmates grandad.lol.He's a groundsman there.He told me about Ashley a week before the papers got it so I sort of trust him....a bit..........


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 4, 2008)

Probably just his own exaggerated fear. No point in living in fear. Ashley must be aware that he would get slaughtered by the fans for this and it would be a very bad business move.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll be living in newcastle next year so will try to attend at least your home game with west ham if I can afford it...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 4, 2008)

Gonna try make it to an FA cup home game if we get drawn at home at all, or even one if they get a london team, since i guess that Season ticket holders don't get priority in cup competitions? (dunno if its still like that)Depends if i can save up though, which is hard to do!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Probably just his own exaggerated fear. No point in living in fear. Ashley must be aware that he would get slaughtered by the fans for this and it would be a very bad business move.



Maybe, but if you believe the rumours in London he seems to be open to an offer for the club.HE already seems to have gone back on his word about huge signings with all the wage trimming lark.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like a total wanker. All we can do is just wait and see what happens each day and not worry about it really.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah.Owners come and go but the team marches on.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jun 4, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Yeah.Owners come and go but the team marches on.



It sure does ,but remember Mckeag ? And it was Mort that promised the dosh , Ashley never said fek all unless you've been in the black bull with him lol .


----------



## alexjames (Jun 5, 2008)

Ashley paid off our £80 million debt soon after he arrived; reducing the wage bill is logical and important (we have the 5th highest in the country); we've already put in a bid of £16 million for a player; not many other clubs have signed players yet; Keegan turned the team around this season and has won the praise of his players and staff and won't be sacked. 

 I've never looked forward to next season this much for years.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah this stuff about not bidding for players doesn't seem to be matched by the reality of what is actually going on. modric? yeah we didn't get him but there was still the effort put in.

trippy, i assume you're in london, you'll get a ticket for fulham away no problem, assuming they continue with that 'neutral' end. someone quote this becasue i'm pretty sure he still has me on ignore


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Jun 5, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> trippy, i assume you're in london, you'll get a ticket for fulham away no problem, assuming they continue with that 'neutral' end. someone quote this becasue i'm pretty sure he still has me on ignore



It's not *that* difficult to get tickets in London. I went to Arsenal (3 times), Fulham and West Ham last year. Just about making sure you have money on the day they go on sale.

Fulham is the easiest though - I was delighted they stayed up on the last day - they were the only win I saw all season!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrk, thanks for the cheap shot about calling me a  'neutral' reminds me why i have you on ignore. 

Shame you still don't understand that i actually love this club.  Oh well eh.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 5, 2008)

fulham have a 'neutral' end, which makes it really easy for away fans to get tickets. it was not a jibe at you at all. i sat in the 'neutral' end with my mates last year.

anyone fancy quoting this for me as well? cheers


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 5, 2008)

Let me guess, more childish comments?? Can't be arsed finding out tbh.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2008)

He's giving you advice how you can watch a Newcastle football game in London you numpty.

You know, a live game in the Premiership with other real life fans. Not watching it from your sofa, pontificating your sage knowledge from afar...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyway, back on topic(as i dont want to be involved in stupid childish arguments with immature people). I dont think keegan has any chance of leaving. And fa cup tickets are way cheaper than i expected, which is good news.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like Shola's on the move again.

http://ipswichtown.myfootballwriter.com/full_article.asp?i=3539

Anyone impressed with the supposed bid for Reyes ? I reckon we should be looking for English players in case that 6=5 rule comes in.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 9, 2008)

reyes can only be bad news, if london was too far from lovely andalucia for him then newcastle's going to be even worse. although he's the sort of player you can see keegan doing good things with.

when shola leaves he will always stick in my mind for his performance away at barcelona in 2002-03, a time he actually played like a striker.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Anyone impressed with the supposed bid for Reyes ? I reckon we should be looking for English players in case that 6=5 rule comes in.



Reyes can probbaley claim dual nationality anyway reckon he has been in england long enough from his arsenal days.

AND IT WONT HAPPEN ITS ILLEGAL.

dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

Different places saying we've bid £10 mill for Gomis.He's just signed a new contract though ?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

"Newcastle United are thought to have won the race for the signature of promising Plymouth striker Aaron Spear, who has been likened to Manchester United and England star Wayne Rooney.The Magpies are said to be paying £1 million for the player in total, with installments being paid based on number of appearances."

Movement at last hopefully.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL Has anyone seen the story about Shepherd buying Real Mallorca ? I think he's just trying to get publicity for his book thats coming out soon.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> "...... promising Plymouth striker Aaron Spear, who has been likened to Manchester United and England star Wayne Rooney........"



Chubby and balding with a penchant for tantrums?


----------



## g force (Jun 9, 2008)

Reyes? No, no, no. Terrible player.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed, he'll just moan about the weather again and piss off back home.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> "Newcastle United are thought to have won the race for the signature of promising Plymouth striker Aaron Spear, who has been likened to Manchester United and England star Wayne Rooney.The Magpies are said to be paying £1 million for the player in total, with installments being paid based on number of appearances."
> 
> Movement at last hopefully.



And we've accepted a bid from ipswich for ameobi so he  looks to be going now. Not sure of the exact bid but they said 'big money offer'..seems the clear out has begun, next to go should be duff. Then bring in Gomis.


----------



## g force (Jun 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed, he'll just moan about the weather again and piss off back home.



He also wasn't very good when he was back home!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jun 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> LOL Has anyone seen the story about Shepherd buying Real Mallorca ? I think he's just trying to get publicity for his book thats coming out soon.



At least Fat Fred didn't fek us on season tickets unlike Ashley and Mort , they've give us the option to pay for 3 (three) seasons up front 1400 quid and if we dont take that option the prices are going up by 10% for next season , which means a price hike for the next 3 i reckon . I paid for my season ticket for this season  last season but i'm being moved from the seat i like to some feking singing section lol ,  might ask for a refund and watch on the telly or net , feking disgrace !


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 9, 2008)

One of the worst predictions made on here in a thread title ever was Chegger's one of "Reyes: On for a storming season" in the summer when he signed


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> At least Fat Fred didn't fek us on season tickets unlike Ashley and Mort , they've give us the option to pay for 3 (three) seasons up front 1400 quid and if we dont take that option the prices are going up by 10% for next season , which means a price hike for the next 3 i reckon . I paid for my season ticket for this season  last season but i'm being moved from the seat i like to some feking singing section lol ,  might ask for a refund and watch on the telly or net , feking disgrace !



I know a few people holding out on their season tickets till they see what players are being bought.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> One of the worst predictions made on here in a thread title ever was Chegger's one of "Reyes: On for a storming season" in the summer when he signed



Sillier then him thnking giles grimandi was a atlented and dependable centre back???


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 10, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I know a few people holding out on their season tickets till they see what players are being bought.



I'm not sure I can afford it this year.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jun 10, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I know a few people holding out on their season tickets till they see what players are being bought.




Wish i had of just waited to re-new , theres a canny few people waiting to see who we buy before they re-new , i just cant see how they can put the prices up after last seasons mess , thought they would of tried to dangle a carrott for people to buy the season tix coz there was only about 3/4 games that sold out last season .  

Seems they've thrown the gauntlet down for Barton , take a 50% pay cut or your sacked and he aint getting payed while in jail .

Shola wants to go to Norwich instead of Ipswich .

Where you sit like Refused ?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 10, 2008)

Milburn paddock. Singing in the library!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jun 10, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Milburn paddock. Singing in the library!



 I've been moved to singing section in the fekin sky lol . Used to stand in the Milburn paddock (was called west stand then i think , the awld corrigated iron stand lol) wi me Grandad in the late 70's / 80's , me Grandad used to give the bloke 10 tabs on the turnstyle and he let us in for nowt (well for 40 odd pence) .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2008)

We've actually signed someone(bout fucking time eh). 

Real Majjorca winger Jonas Gutierrez on a five year deal!


----------



## Biffo (Jul 2, 2008)

A new winger. Milner's definitely off then.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We've actually signed someone(bout fucking time eh).
> 
> Real Majjorca winger Jonas Gutierrez on a five year deal!


 i'd prefer guiza from mallorca


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2008)

Biffo said:


> A new winger. Milner's definitely off then.



I don't think so. We don't exactly have the biggest of squads atm and are in need of midfielders.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can't be long before Lampard,Henri and Ronaldo sign too


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Ronaldo sign too


the brazilian version is out of contract. must be worth a shot.


----------



## rennie (Jul 2, 2008)

So you guys are gonna hold on to Barton?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 2, 2008)

I doubt it.The local news only found 1 person on the street willing to give him "One more chance".He's bad for business and at the end of the day Mike Ashley is just a businessman.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 2, 2008)

He's apologised apparently - i think he'll stay - a skunk for the skunks


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 2, 2008)

Comedy mackem rears his ugly inbred head once more - what a surprise!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2008)

Considering attica supports a lot of other clubs, i can't really call him a 'mackem'.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jul 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Considering attica supports a lot of other clubs, i can't really call him a 'mackem'.



Your right there mate . Cant see how they can sack Barton , they employed him when he was already charged , i'd be happy with him if he continues on from the end of last season , he played quite well .

Pleased with the new signing seems a postive move , a winger . Hope theres many more to come , wants to be like , after stiffing us with the season ticket shite .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2008)

Just heard that Ashleys planning to sell the club to some well known american boxing promoter but wants £420m for it, talks at an early stage. Hmmm, not sure how i feel about this,aslong as it doesn't affect keegans position at the club, i'm happy. Would find a link to it online but haven't really woken up yet so can't be arsed!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah it's all over the papers today and they wouldn't lie to us would they ?   He's let them look at all the financial records so it looks like  it's quite serious.On the Toon message boards theres a few Americans saying that this story broke about 8 weeks ago over there too.As for Keegan,he's bookies favourite not to be manager by July 31st.The rollercoaster continues eh ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah but the bookies/media have been saying he would leave everyday right from the moment he signed..the fact that he's signed someone though tells me he's planning to stay. If we hadn't signed someone by now i would think differently.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe.I hope he does because regardless of the critics,I really like him. If you read Newsnow theres a lot of stories that the player we signed is actually owned by 2 companies and could still all fall through quite easily.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2008)

lol

Even when we sign someone, its a fucking rollercoaster. No worries anyway, he'll get injured now he's signed for us.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah Trippy,or go straight to jail and do not collect £40000 a week


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2008)

Steven taylor has signed a new three year deal with us.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just seen it.I'm not a huge fan of his and I think theres far better out there for under £35000 a week.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2008)

I think you're a bit harsh on him, its not like we've got loads of defenders. He may not be the best, but hes not exactly the worst either.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 4, 2008)

I may be a bit harsh but you know when it's one on one and he's last man ? I always tend to shit myself coz I'm not sure if he'll be magnificent and take the ball,go completely off on wrong side or just deck the player.I've felt like that since he became first choice for us.A lot of people say he's an international star of the future but I'm not sure at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2008)

Apparently newcastle are denying Ashley wants to sell. The rollercoaster continues...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Liverpool have accepted our offer for Danny Guthrie.Just personal terms to agree.Movements at last ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2008)

I heard that earlier, is he any good though? Just glad were making some moves in the transfer market though, were always so fucking slow when it comes to transfers.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 11, 2008)

He was on loan to Bolton all last season.They didn't offer him a permanent deal tho.And it seems Liverpool don't want him either now.I hope they don't know something we don't.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2008)

I think keegans just desperate to find players atm.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 11, 2008)

He could look for Ronaldo or Henri ffs


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like Aimars signing today  Also heard a rumour about another big signing being unveiled but no idea who it is.I think the way the media failed to get hold of anything this time has been great.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope we get Nigel De Jong, he's good. Quality player on Footie Manager as well.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 16, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Looks like Aimars signing today


I fear he could spend more time injured than playing. WHen he was on form for Zaraogza he was immense, but he wasn't very consistent.



> I think the way the media failed to get hold of anything this time has been great.


agreed, it makes a change from seeing interest being trumpeted even when players have virtually signed for other clubs.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats us screwed then.You know what the Toons injury rooms like ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2008)

Martins says he really wants to stay at newcastle despite arsenal interest.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 16, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Martins says he really wants to stay at newcastle despite arsenal interest.


 This is the one thing that's got me worried. As much as I like Viduka, and am hoping and praying for Owen, I really don't think we can afford to lose Martins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2008)

Me neither, his interview on ssnews earlier was convincing though, sounded like he really loved being at newcastle.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, it's so much more like his native Nigeria than London is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2008)

lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2008)

Some idiots on another forum saying Martins is shit. Hmm if thats the case, why does wenger want him? Guess he just wants a shit player..yeah..course.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

fuckin bollocks. Benfica look like signing aimar now. Arrghhhh. We need some creative midfielders.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 17, 2008)

Until it's signed and sealed I'm optimistic.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

SSnews just said benfica have beaten us to signing him. Apparently he gave the reason ' he wants to play at the highest level of football' hmmm, yeh portugal really offers that eh,..hope benfica do shit in the CL then we'll get the last laugh. Stupid twat is past his best.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> SSnews just said benfica have beaten us to signing him. Apparently he gave the reason ' he wants to play at the highest level of football' hmmm, yeh portugal really offers that eh,..hope benfica do shit in the CL then we'll get the last laugh. Stupid twat is past his best.


i can see him wanting to play champions league and win domestically every week rather than scrapping round mid-table premierleague. Quique could be interesting to play for though...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeh but i can imagine the portugal league being rather boring, it is when i watch it anyway. I just don't think he was up for the challenge of the prem either, maybe if he was younger. Who was the other team after him, portsmouth?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

From the newcastle site:


NEWCASTLE United and Everton are locked in a tug-of-war for Spurs defender Pascal Chimbonda, according to The Sun.

The French star is rated in the £4m bracket and is also said to be attracting the attention of Hamburg, the club at which former Spurs boss Martin Jol is now charge.

The Independent reports that the Magpies have had a £3m bid for Blackburn left-back Stephen Warnock rejected although they say United are likely to return with an improved offer within the next few days.

Elsewhere, The Journal again mentions the name of Liverpool's Argentine full-back Emiliano Insua while Chilean striker Humberto Suazo, who plays for CF Monterry in Mexico, is also mooted as a potential target.


..dunno if i want us to get chimbonda tbh. the others i wouldn't mind.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just read we're after Suchy too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

Whose Suchy? I have a feeling i should know who that is?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11678_3830060,00.html

Him.Dunno why we're being linked to Frings tho.He's as old as the hills.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

He any good? Doesn't fill me with confidence, could be another Rozenhal, but lol@ this quote:

"The possibility of leaving is still there," he told Deniksport.

Must be really unhappy in such a shit league.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know.Maybe coming here is just what he needs tho.He doesn't sound happy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't care if coming to newcastle is what he needs,  its about what the club needs. The fact that we aren't the only ones interested is the only thing that tells me he has some talent.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

Just been told aimar has pulled out of the benfica move and the newcastle move is still on!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

...not sure if its true tho!! Mind you, not sure if i want someone nicknamed 'the clown' to come to newcastle...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2008)

Nah he's definately gone to benfica, whoever said otherwise clearly bullshitting. Kinda glad he did to.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 18, 2008)

Keegan says be patient.How the hell can we be patient being linked to 50 players every day


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2008)

lol

Who the hell is keegan to tell us to be patient?  

Seriously though, i am being very patient.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2008)

hartlepool 1-4 Newcastle


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL yeah.It doesn't exactly build my confidence Trippy.I've just read about 7 match reports and every one of them said we were outplayed barr the lucky goals.And we were one goal down to start with.All my enthusiasm has sort of been dampened so far by the signings we've made and the contradictory shite coming from St James.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it was our first game of the season. Atleast we didn't lose 4-2 to cambridge utd like everton. Hartlepool have had 2 games this pre season btw.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 20, 2008)

never ever ever try and read anything into pre-season friendlies.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2008)

Always good to win though. I think i've just really missed club football.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like Keegans threatening Ash again


----------



## isitme (Jul 21, 2008)

Are there only about 15 players left in the senior squad or am I wrong?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 22, 2008)

That sounds about right to me.We'd better get moving soon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought Assley was meant to be some really rich chairman? So why the need to cut down the squad so much and not bring many players in due to the wage bill?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 22, 2008)

My feeling is that he's in it for a quick profit then a sell on which is what he's always done to companies he acquired.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 22, 2008)

What a fucking wanker he is then.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 22, 2008)

No Trippy ! He isn't a wanker till he sells out.He may buy us Ronaldo yet mate


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol

*wonders which is more likely*


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 23, 2008)

he's running it as a business. which is fair enough. and a properly run business doesn't run round shouting about which players they're going to buy until they are certain of it. stops you looking like a twat. the papers aren't used to it so are having to make up stories.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't want him to keep naming players, would rather we just bidded for a few more players. We went through this under Roeder and  barely signed anyone.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 23, 2008)

but we don't know if they're bidding on anyone or working on anything. no-one knew anything about gutierrez until he arrived. i'm sure we will get some more before the season starts.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 23, 2008)

We havent been linked to Ronaldo which is why I'm SURE he's coming


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're talking about old, bald, fatboy Ronaldo who is currently crocked then yes we probably are signing him as he'll fit in well with the rest of the squad.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL don't even joke about it !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 23, 2008)

Emre's completed his £8m move to fenebache. Think that fee is correct.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a great price for him.If we put 12 mill in we could still buy Arseshavings


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 23, 2008)

I imagine arsenhole will get him. Wengers after a midfielder..


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Emre's completed his £8m move to fenebache. Think that fee is correct.


I can't find this confirmation. Certainly not on the BBC. I can't access .com though, is it on there?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's on the Newcastle website I think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 24, 2008)

It was confirmed on ssnews the other day. he had to complete 21 days of some army training thing first for some reason??


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 25, 2008)

undisclosed fee according to SkySports


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 25, 2008)

£8m was the reported fee a few weeks ago so i imagine its around that.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> £8m was the reported fee a few weeks ago so i imagine its around that.


if it's really that high it's a fantastic piece of business. doubling your money on a player who has hardly played in the last two seasons.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jul 27, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7527632.stm   , positive interveiw .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 27, 2008)

I clicked on that link and it crashed firefox.  I'll just take ya word for it.

Given says he wants to move to arsenal, apparently, but then there are always those kinda stories...and were also linked with some inter milan player, dhorisso i think??


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 27, 2008)

And Senderos and Ferdinand again today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah heard about sendaros, apparently linked with warnock to. Would make a good defence that i think. Could do with another left back, though. Aslong as the defence gets sorted out, then we can atleast work on the rest of the team another time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 28, 2008)

Just heard on the news: Newcastle are on the verge of signing Argentine defender Colloccini for £8m from deportivo, and he has agreed personal terms,though newcastle refusing to comment just yet, which is understandable. Atleast we've had better news today than barton being released from prison.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2008)

Collocini is good, I hope we get him. And De Jong. We'll probably get some has-bean, i.e. Laurent Blanc out of retirement, with zimmer-frame.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 28, 2008)

Keegan said he wanted to sign two players this week before they go on tour, this may be one of them.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 28, 2008)

coloccini would be nice. interesting to see if he adapts better than our last depor signing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 29, 2008)

Just read somewhere they're still arguing over the fee, Deportivo asking for more apparently, ffs. This always happens to us. Still confident, just impatient.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 29, 2008)

This from the NUFC site:



ARGENTINE defender Fabricio Coloccini is set to join international team-mate Jonas Gutierrez on Tyneside, according to the majority of this morning's titles.

The Journal claims that United have made an £8.25m bid for the 26-year-old centre-back but club side Deportivo La Coruna could hold out for nearer £10m.

It is also reported that Coloccini has not been included in the Depor squad which travelled to Venezuela for their pre-season tour in order to complete his move to the Magpies.

Elsewhere, The Daily Telegraph says that Damien Duff could be used in a swap deal with Blackburn Rovers left-back Stephen Warnock.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've just read they want another million but he's also said he'll buy out his contract if it doesn't go through.Looks like he's signing one way or another.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah nice one coloccini!!!!!!!


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 30, 2008)

the coloccini saga continues


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2008)

They've rejected our bid apparently, just wish we would just pay what they want and get on with it, even though i understand they're being total cunts. Just hate how everything with newcastle must have aload of drama surrounding it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2008)

(am still hopeful we'll sign him one way or the other)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 30, 2008)

Some gossip from someone who has been right before on Toon boards.He's going to sign near the end of the week.He's tying up add on deals which is what is holding it all up.This is from someone who works in the Ladbrokes inside St.James.Ladbrokes and Ashleys men were having a meeting discussing renewing Ladbrokes contract and the signing was mentioned.He's been right before so I've no reason to doubt him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice one skunk, im more hopeful now. So thursday or friday i expect to hear him sign, if not, i'll blame you skunk.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 30, 2008)

OK I get blamed for everything else so why not this


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2008)

> JOEY BARTON:
> "The first day's the toughest, no doubt about it. They march you in, hand you your uniform and force you to pose for the photographer while loads of fat, tattooed, skinheads shout abuse at you.
> That's when you know it's for real. A whole life blown away in the blink of an eye. Nothing left but all the time in the world to think about it.
> That's when it hits home.
> That's when you realise you've signed for Newcastle ."


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2008)

What a cunt. Whered you get that from?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> What a cunt. Whered you get that from?



it's a JOKE -  i got sent it from someone on a Citeh list - don't know where it originally came from


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah i gathered it was a joke, wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought it was quite witty. As I was reading it i thought to myself "you deserve it you little cunt" and then when I read the word Newcastle I was pissing myself.

You could always shove him off on loan to Oldham to play with Lee Hughes.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bassong signed.3 in now.About 10 to go I reckon


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jul 30, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> OK I get blamed for everything else so why not this



Labrokes only work in the ground on match days , me mate graft there , what board ?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jul 30, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Labrokes only work in the ground on match days , me mate graft there , what board ?



Still think he'll sign like .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2008)

We've  made a signing,  though not quite official yet:

NEWCASTLE United have agreed a fee with FC Metz for France under-21 defender Sebastien Bassong.

The 22-year-old has also agreed personal terms and passed a medical with the Magpies.

United are now in the process of completing the formalities of the transfer.

Bassong, meanwhile, has travelled to Mallorca with the rest of the squad ahead of this weekend's Summer Cup.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2008)

Gotta admit, when i first read it i thought it said 'Boumsong'.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 31, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Labrokes only work in the ground on match days , me mate graft there , what board ?



http://boards.footymad.net/mboard/fmb.php?tno=386&style=2

That one.They were talking about the new contract in the ground apparently.He's put stuff on the board before that was correct so I'm not ruling it out that it's true.Maybe it's your mate


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2008)

The clock is ticking skunkboy..still no coloccini!

Edit: Oooh it seems i missed your comment earlier that we signed bassong.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jul 31, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> http://boards.footymad.net/mboard/fmb.php?tno=386&style=2
> 
> That one.They were talking about the new contract in the ground apparently.He's put stuff on the board before that was correct so I'm not ruling it out that it's true.Maybe it's your mate



Nah it's not me mate , the chron and nufc.com reckons his agent has said for us to look for another player ,shame if true coz he's acanny player.

Had to pay an extra 130 quid to move from the "singing section in the gods" to the Gallowgate , bit gutted i got moved in the first place but at least i aint got them 14 flights of stairs to conquer !! Roll on the new season , see Bartons troubles continue , he's been hit with a charge from the F.A. now for the Diabo carry on .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm feeling the burn in wallet. I paid an extra £50 to renew my ticket! Cunts.

Looking forward to booing Barton.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jul 31, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm feeling the burn in wallet. I paid an extra £50 to renew my ticket! Cunts.
> 
> Looking forward to booing Barton.




Where you sitting like ?

Did you see the renewal form  where it says if you have been moved from your seat , we willl move you to anywhere in the ground at no extra cost ? Well what a load of shite ! 
They moved me to this radge singing section (which will be full of bairns) so i asked to be moved to the Gallowgate , they said yes but will be an extra 130 ish quid , i quiz them bout the being moved at no extra cost and they reckon that  "THEY" can move you at no extra cost but if YOU request a move to somewhere else you gotta pay the extra . Feking robbing cunts man . Was gonna tell them to shove it , but i'd be gutted come home matches lol .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2008)

^Damn man, you would've thought they would show some more respect to the fucking supporters.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 31, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Where you sitting like ?
> 
> Did you see the renewal form  where it says if you have been moved from your seat , we willl move you to anywhere in the ground at no extra cost ? Well what a load of shite !
> They moved me to this radge singing section (which will be full of bairns) so i asked to be moved to the Gallowgate , they said yes but will be an extra 130 ish quid , i quiz them bout the being moved at no extra cost and they reckon that  "THEY" can move you at no extra cost but if YOU request a move to somewhere else you gotta pay the extra . Feking robbing cunts man . Was gonna tell them to shove it , but i'd be gutted come home matches lol .



Milburn paddock._Singin' in the library!_


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Everyones complaining about their seats being moved.I see they might give Barton a 15 match ban.We should have just sacked him when he was released.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

Might aswell now. Don't want that cunt in a newcastle shirt,could unsettle the team.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 1, 2008)

i disagree. i don't think we should sack Barton. he'll get another team elsewhere. He's been punished, again, but maybe just maybe something has changed.

why should newcastle be the ones to take the moral stand when other teams don't, cantona, keane, lee hughes, duncan ferguson, various drink drivers. it's the moral majority +Louise whatsherface in the Guardian trying to intimidate the FA into doing something.

Trippy: we need a team before it can be unsettled


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

New signing imminent ?

http://www.shieldsgazette.com/nufc/New-Newcastle-signing-in-next.4349710.jp


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, i wonder who? Coloccini??????


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone watch the match tonight ? thought they were pretty poor , no strike force at all , plenty of possesion but couldn't do nowt with it , plenty crosses going over but nobody got even close to latching on .
Defense was pretty bad too , nobody covered for other defenders .
Plus point was spiderman looked decent . 
Roll on next season eh ? we may havea problem .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

Didn't see it but heard about it, i hear it was a lackluster game. But it does sound like typical newcastle...keegans got some way to go before we get ANYWHERE near what we used to be.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Didn't see it but heard about it, i hear it was a lackluster game. But it does sound like typical newcastle...keegans got some way to go before we get ANYWHERE near what we used to be.



A good few years i'd say , Ashley is trying to run the club like spurs i reckon (putting a pay cap in place) and they dont wanna come for 35 grand a week the greedy feks .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm interested in who our new signing will be, reckon it could be coloccini?


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm interested in who our new signing will be, reckon it could be coloccini?



nigel quashie.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

That a joke or serious?


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That a joke or serious?



serious.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That a joke or serious?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/newcastle/article4446654.ece


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

So it is coloccini.  Nice one kev!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 2, 2008)

His perm is fab


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2008)

Still waiting.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 2, 2008)

it's all about the suspense 

i quite fancy diego milito.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2008)

They're talking about coloccini/newcastle on sportxchange(new channel) atm. Seems its gonna happen.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've just read they're expecting him here in Newcastle by Monday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2008)

First it was 24 hours...now monday. argh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2008)

.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> First it was 24 hours...now monday. argh.



Monday for a medical.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah that's good to hear.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2008)

Apparently ashley wants to sell the club for £260m to the 6th richest man in the world, some indian guy, whose worth over £20billion. SELL THE CLUB IN THAT CASE! His personal fortune is twice as big as abramovich they just said. This is too good to be true.

Just woken up so don't want to find the link yet. Just saw it on the news. If we are to sell the club, sell it to this guy or don't sell at all. Anil Ambiani is the name.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 3, 2008)

it's from the news of the world, it'll be bullshit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2008)

Nah, there's strong rumours going on. If ssnews are talking that in depth about it they've got some other reliable sources. Hope its true though.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 3, 2008)

nah, i'm quite happy with ashley at the moment. I don't want someone from outside coming in and trying to shift shitloads of debt across or even bringing their human rights abuses in.

ssnews are talking in depth because there is nothing else going on. no barry, no ronaldo, no formula one on sky. 

They're both rupert murdoch owned so have an interest in cross-promotion.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2008)

True. Just when they go on about something like this it usually happens. If Ashley sells it though,i want it to be  to someone like that who can get us challenging for trophies.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 3, 2008)

if i'm correct it's 7:30 in the UK. There won't be many people up yet, so this is massive filler until more people wake up at about 9-10am. 

However, if the response is interesting and they can get some geordie mongs outside St James or from message boards to ring in going how great it will be for the club then they will run with the story.

It will most likely be rubbish. They aren't getting their regular Freddy Shepherd bullshit story so they jsut make things up. What number Ashley to sell story is this? 3 or 4?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, but none of them i've seen really taken seriously. Its probably just bullshit, but we'll see. Ive just woken up so that was a bit surprising to see first thing.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> If Ashley sells it though,i want it to be  to *someone like that who can get us challenging for trophies*.









^^^
This guy?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2008)

Very funny.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 3, 2008)

I always felt Ashley was in this for a quick profit.Theres been talk in London that he was willing to talk to buyers for at least the last 4 months.All the promises of big money signings and better seating have all fallen by the wayside.The talk is that it could take 4 months for it to go through.I can't see why it would take so long when we have no debt at all though.We can probably kiss this season goodbye if all this is true.
                                                            *buys another ticket to ride the rollercoaster*


----------



## ZAMB (Aug 4, 2008)

Are all your strikers injured now? Even Martins? Watched the match tonight and was appalled at the total ineptitude of Alan Smith as "lone striker".

The legacy of Big Sham continues - he got rid of reasonably competent players to give contracts to a lot of dross like Barton, Smith & co. IMO anyway.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 4, 2008)

Martins' mother dies so he went back to nigeria and therefore isn't yet match fit.

Smith is not very good.


----------



## ZAMB (Aug 4, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> Smith is not very good.



Understatement of the year. He was pathetic tonight.

Sorry to hear about Martins' mother. I hope, for NU's sake, that you get him back in the team soon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

He's said he will be back for the start of the season, but yeah, Sams a total cunt for what he did to our team,sold parker, brought in barton, wtf??? I guess he brought the type of players that fit his personality...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone got the latest on coloccini? Is he definitely having a medical?


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ,sold parker, brought in barton, wtf??? I ..


parker hasn't exaclty been an england regular since returning to west ham.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

He was still good for us though.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> parker hasn't exaclty been an england regular since returning to west ham.



He hasn't been in and out of court and prison either though


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Anyone got the latest on coloccini? Is he definitely having a medical?


 
I saw him getting out a taxi at SJP on my way to work.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He was still good for us though.


for about half a season. he had perfected the centre circle spin and sideways pass by the time we got rid.

i saw coloccini in greggs getting a steak bake.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 4, 2008)

Biffo said:


> He hasn't been in and out of court and prison either though


in fact what have parker, bellamy, bowyer and dyer achieved at west ham?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

Loads of injuries.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> i saw coloccini in greggs getting a steak bake.


 
No, seriously! He was wearing a light blue shirt and dark grey tousers.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> No, seriously! He was wearing a light blue shirt and dark grey tousers.


black shoes?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

lol@refused


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> black shoes?


 
I'm not sure. It was definitely him, though.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 4, 2008)

Has he still got a perm ?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 4, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> for about half a season. he had perfected the centre circle spin and sideways pass by the time we got rid.
> 
> i saw coloccini in greggs getting a steak bake.



Aye i've missed Parkers centre circle spins lol .

And it was a cheese and bean melt .

What a load of shite they were last night , the club seems to be in a right mess at the moment , Ashley either needs to sell up of folk out on some decent players .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

This coloccini transfer thing is annoying me.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

It was a cheese and onion pasty, by the way.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2008)

Really ehh......


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

We've signed him. I can see the perm from my bedroom window. Looks like he's bouncing along Gallowgate.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats Terry mac you div


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 4, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Thats Terry mac you div



 i always wondered what Terry Mac did .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 5, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This coloccini transfer thing is annoying me.



He's flying in today and will sign if he passes his medical.

http://www.canaldeportivo.com/servlet/es.iris.servlets.DeporSport/5/2008/08/05/1

you'll have to translate it like .

Rumour has it that Jimmy Bullard is goning to sign too , that'll be a couple of dodgy perms if he does .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 5, 2008)

He better sign already. Wouldn't mind Bullard, but highly doubt that.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 5, 2008)

i would quite like to see bullard here as well. might be able to take a freekick or two, unlike geremi.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 5, 2008)

We wont have to face rooney or ronaldo when we play Man Utd.  Rooney picked up a virus in nigeria so will miss the start of the season,we  may have a chance!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 5, 2008)

Owens missing the game too tho isn't he.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't think so. He's back now.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 5, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Owens missing the game too tho isn't he.



Back in full training today , may play on saturday .


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 5, 2008)

Me and da in law have put £10 on keegan getting sacked by January - got it at 9 - 2


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 5, 2008)

You definitely don't care about football very much, comedy mackem.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 5, 2008)

We don't really care what you do Attica.


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 5, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> You definitely don't care about football very much, comedy mackem.



Well you don't know fek all about it do you? You wouldn't be a Toon fan if you did.


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 5, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We don't really care what you do Attica.



So? 
Here it is again;

Me and da in law have put £10 on keegan getting sacked by January - got it at 9 - 2.

I'm gonna enlarge the betting slip to A3 and make posters for distribution throughout Sunlan and NE.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 5, 2008)

We don't care what you say either btw.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL@ Attica


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 5, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> LOL@ Attica



Cheers pal


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 5, 2008)

Attica said:


> So?
> Here it is again;
> 
> Me and da in law have put £10 on keegan getting sacked by January - got it at 9 - 2.
> ...



Sunlan ??? where the feks that ? See , real mackems don't give a flying fek about Newcastle and vise versa , so go-ahead


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 5, 2008)

So wtf is going on with coloccini's transfer now ffs?


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 6, 2008)

the greggs pasties he was eating adversely affected his performance in the medical


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2008)

That stupid cunt.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That stupid cunt.



Gonna sign today , he's going to the match tonight and Everton have put a 1.5mill bid in for Smith


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 6, 2008)

And today we're linked with Ferrari.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Gonna sign today , he's going to the match tonight and Everton have put a 1.5mill bid in for Smith



Funny that, last night i heard an interview on ssnews with the everton chairman saying 'Moyes only goes for players who he feels will really make a difference, he doesn't just settle for average players'.(somethin like that anyway)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2008)

Just read that Keegan is targetting 3 more signings before the new season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2008)

I can see Coloccini's perm from the office.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I can see Coloccini's perm from the office.


can you see the greggs bags in the bin?


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 6, 2008)

ps, i will personally piggyback alan smith to everton, even if that means flying halfway round the world to do it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2008)

Fuck that, let's just have a whip round, tie him up and taxi him to Liverpool. A fate worse than death.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2008)

2-2 v psv today. Lots of talk about some guy called Steve Mcmahon being at the ground, interested in some takeover deal possibly? No idea whats going on there, anyhow, good test for the team tonight, went 2-0 up but it sounds as though our defence is as poor as ever. 

And the coloccini transfer still hasn't happened, nor is it being mentioned at all on the news..


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 6, 2008)

'some guy called Steve Mcmahon' 

ex England and Everton, Liverpool, Man city, Aston Villa player who also managed Swindon Town, Perth Glory and Blackpool. He's an advisor to that bunch who are trying to buy out Newcastle apparantly. He's a smooth talking scouser who has probably scented a few quid trading of his rep as 'a footballing adviser'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahhh that's who it is.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 2-2 v psv today. Lots of talk about some guy called Steve Mcmahon being at the ground, interested in some takeover deal possibly? No idea whats going on there, anyhow, good test for the team tonight, went 2-0 up but it sounds as though our defence is as poor as ever.
> 
> And the coloccini transfer still hasn't happened, nor is it being mentioned at all on the news..




We looked Really good in the 1st 10 minutes .... then they started to play .

Smith must be going , he wasn't even on the bench , Geremi looked good Spiderman had a decent game , defense were shite as per .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 6, 2008)

Also i was sitting in the platinum club at the match ,  right next to the directors box and i'm sure i seen Gomis and if it wasn't him it was someone the spittin dable of him .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2008)

So I just read we officially agreed a fee with Deportivo for coloccini yesterday(FINALLY) so i assume that means we should hear about it happening sometime today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2008)

OH WAIT. Just heard we've officially signed him. They just said it on the news as though it were official!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7546685.stm


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 7, 2008)

And about time.Weird that Steve Mcmahon was present.He's part of the group thats officially denied theres any takeover talks ongoing.Btw,I thought our defence looked pretty awful last night.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2008)

Its not official yet, just the deal itsself has been officially agreed.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 7, 2008)

Rumour has it that Mr Smith is in Merseyside right now .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a god !


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry,forgot to post this 

http://www.shieldsgazette.com/nufc/39My-losing-battle-with-cancer39.4367562.jp

The man is a footballing legend.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 7, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> And about time.Weird that Steve Mcmahon was present.He's part of the group thats officially denied theres any takeover talks ongoing.Btw,I thought our defence looked pretty awful last night.



He's on Tyneside to tie up a deal to promote the toon in the far east according to the Chronicle .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 8, 2008)

I see Arthur Cox has left again.Maybe we get a signing today ?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 8, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I see Arthur Cox has left again.Maybe we get a signing today ?



Aye i think Cox only came in for a while to advise on the shower of shite Keegan inherited .

Dunno if you seen the local news last night , Keegan was getting interveiwed bout signings and he got a bit sharp with the interveiwer , dont think all is well in the camp .

Todays rumour is David Healy .

Very sad about Sir Bobby , but it just shows the strength of the bloke , talking about it like that .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 8, 2008)

We've just signed Nile Ranger.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2008)

Would rather we signed coloccini, which has been going on this whole fuckin month, but meh, hopefully this guy will turn out good to. 

Anyone got a link to Ashleys interview today? He gave his first ever media conference since taking over as newcastle chairman, apparently stating his short, medium and long term plans for the club, which were meant to show he's fully committed,and he also apparently said he wants to be the first chairman since 1969, that wins a trophy for newcastle.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Would rather we signed coloccini, which has been going on this whole fuckin month, but meh, hopefully this guy will turn out good to.
> 
> Anyone got a link to Ashleys interview today? He gave his first ever media conference since taking over as newcastle chairman, apparently stating his short, medium and long term plans for the club, which were meant to show he's fully committed,and he also apparently said he wants to be the first chairman since 1969, that wins a trophy for newcastle.



http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...objectid=21492315&siteid=72703-name_page.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks mate. That should shut the fucking media up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2008)

Forgot to add, Steve Mcmahon apparently wants to make Newcastle Asia's favourite club.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> We've just signed Nile Ranger.




here's his myspace


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 9, 2008)

According to the sun we are battling out with Blackburn and Everton for midfielder Anatoliy Tymoschuk of Zenit St Petersburg for £7 million.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2008)

Oooh i know that guy from cm 01/02, cm legend he is!(if its the same guy..)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2008)

skunky 

weltweit says fabric conditioner will NOT make your football gear softer and fluffier?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bad Minnie!*



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> skunky
> 
> weltweit says fabric conditioner will NOT make your football gear softer and fluffier?


I  cannot believe you did that!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I  cannot believe you did that!




skunky's team might win more often if they weren't too busy scratching their balls instead of kicking them


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2008)

Oi stay on topic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oi stay on topic.



I am on topic.  I'm talking about football 

































*slinks away to find another forum*


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah ! GTFO FFS !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2008)

haha


----------



## Melinda (Aug 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Yeah ! GTFO FFS !


T'werent me!  It was Minnie!  

All the same, I am glad your washing is soft and fluffy Skunkman.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 9, 2008)

How do I do a flounce ffs ?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 9, 2008)

Coloccni must have signed , Ashley's got his name on the back of his shirt at the match now .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2008)

newcastle 2-1 valencia final score.  That's more like it. I'm liking guthrie more and more. 

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1362194,00.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2008)

Coloccini was sitting in the stands in that game!!! Keegan just said on the news ' i like his haircut cause it reminds me of my old haircut' Transfer should go through next week for sure. Great news!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great  news all round.Apart from the fabric conditioner thing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Great  news all round.Apart from the fabric conditioner thing



stop derailing the thread


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 9, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> stop derailing the thread



general forum >>>>>>>>>>

wondered wtf you were doing in the sports forum though I suppose you did make us keep switching over to Eurosport last night


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1362446,00.html

I reckon we'll see a different duff this season. I'm loving how keegan is giving our players praise almost everyday. Trying to generate a good feel around the place again.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 12, 2008)

*bangs head against wall as this coloccini transfer goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on*


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 12, 2008)

A canny read for ya Trippy

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...-ashley-lifts-lid-on-takeover-72703-21516411/


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, very good interview that! Glad Ashley revealed all of that.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 12, 2008)

I just can't work out what Ashley is up to. No doubt he's save the club from the grasping clutches of the Fat Controller. Fair play to him for that. But you can't buy a Premiership club, and not the Toon, and hope to save a bit of cash. 

Collicini will be a great signing with Taylor. But our that crucible of creativity in our midfield that is Butt and Geremi doesn't bode well. Too many times last year was the ball being passes sideways or back. I was at all 3 games at the Emirates last year and they made us look like a pub side at times, cutting us open from one end to the other with 3 or 4 incisive passes, passes our midfield could only dream of. 

Duff Gutieriez looks promising but teams will know all our play is coming down the flanks and will defend against that. 

Still, I'm hoping the rumours of 3 signings announced in the next few days, with one "big one" is true. It isn't but i'll cling until it proven crap.

I'm hoping we end up the right side of 10 but is suspect it will just be the wrong side. Should stay clear of the relegation nonsense mind.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 12, 2008)

^ hey, haven't seen you in this thread before! If you want to understand what he's doing, read that interview, i reckon it explains a lot.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Warnocks coming by the looks of it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 12, 2008)

They've said that about 6 times now.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 12, 2008)

Collicini will be a great signing with Taylor. 

You reckon ? i'd rather see him paired with Faye ,Taylors becoming a bit of a liability . I think he's very dodgy at times , he was elbowing like fek on saturday , lucky not to be sent off in a freindly .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 12, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ hey, haven't seen you in this thread before! If you want to understand what he's doing, read that interview, i reckon it explains a lot.



Just arrived. 

Read the interview earlier. It kind of does and doesn't. He's saying the right things, but nothing specific. its all very well paying off the debt and I'm amazed we still owe £26 mil on players - who the fuck??? We must still be spunking out for the likes of Boumsong and other greats - but we just don't have the players. One or two injuries, and we face the prospect of the dream team that is Caroll and Ameobi up front. The scourge of Premiership defenses.
What is his plan? Saying youth is all very well, Sir Bobby (god bless him) has the youngest team in the premiership with Jenas, Dyer, Robert, Bellamy and all that lot. They did well but it was hardly the foundation for future glory.

I'm just hoping that Indian fella buys us. What we got to lose? We sold our soul with John Hall, who while saving us also did very nicely out of it himself with his £5 mil a year salary. He didn't come out of it down anyhow, nor the Fat Controller.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 13, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Read the interview earlier. It kind of does and doesn't. He's saying the right things, but nothing specific. its all very well paying off the debt and I'm amazed we still owe £26 mil on players - who the fuck??? We must still be spunking out for the likes of Boumsong and other greats - but we just don't have the players. One or two injuries, and we face the prospect of the dream team that is Caroll and Ameobi up front. The scourge of Premiership defenses.
> What is his plan? Saying youth is all very well, Sir Bobby (god bless him) has the youngest team in the premiership with Jenas, Dyer, Robert, Bellamy and all that lot. They did well but it was hardly the foundation for future glory.
> ...



Douglas Hall lol ,he was the worst of the bad bunch he did absolutly nowt , sat in a office in Gib and raked it in just for slagging us . I doubt the Indian dude will come in now but you never know with our wonderful club .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 13, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Collicini will be a great signing with Taylor.
> 
> You reckon ? i'd rather see him paired with Faye ,Taylors becoming a bit of a liability . I think he's very dodgy at times , he was elbowing like fek on saturday , lucky not to be sent off in a freindly .



I've got faith that when he gets a top class partner, who knows what he is doing, he'll settle. Sometimes these young defenders need somebody else to do the thinking for them. I mean look at Bramble when he played with Woodgate - he looked good. (thats not a sentence you are likely to see often)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

The coloccini deal still to be done(fuck knows why) and another day goes by...


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 13, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> The coloccini deal still to be done(fuck knows why) and another day goes by...



Yeah its starting to get to me too. I'm losing faith in the "they're holding off to announce a couple of signings at once" theory. I never really believed it, just wanted to. Even that is hard now. 

The Ronnie Gill is saying that Villa are sniffing round Milner again. You would have to hope that if Keegan got to keep Smith - who is neither fish nor foul - then there is no way Milner will go. You would _hope_...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't see milner going, its just the media trying to unsettle us any way they can. They've been doing this all summer, first with Mike Ashley selling the club, now this.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 13, 2008)

Interesting stuff .

http://sport.setanta.com/en/Sport/News/Football/2008/08/13/Serie-A-Tiago-set-to-go-on-loan/


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

Ah, so that's one of KKs other targets.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 13, 2008)

He be a decent signing - but a loan player? Not convinced. We need to build a squad, a proper squad. Not give a run out to other clubs players.

But fuck it - any half decent player is a good thing.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 13, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> He be a decent signing - but a loan player? Not convinced. We need to build a squad, a proper squad. Not give a run out to other clubs players.
> 
> But fuck it - any half decent player is a good thing.




Yeah thats what i think , he'd be the decent midfielder we need , at least to see us through this season , Stoke are after Faye and Sholas in talks with a.n.other club , well so the rumour mill has it .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

So we got coventry away in league cup 2nd round, what do others think of that?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 13, 2008)

Please God we sell Ameobi. 

Coventry lost last night didn't they? Still not a bad side. Just the type we'd lose against in fact.

I think we'll spank em mind.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

Exactly my thoughts. 

I don't think we can afford to sell ameobi just yet, we have fuck all other strikers.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 14, 2008)

Get Rid Of Ameobi. Bye Bye.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 14, 2008)

Am I right in thinking that Micheal Owen's injured because of a calf strain and MUMPS???



How old is he? 8?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 14, 2008)

He was injured but not now, and yes you're right about mumps/calf strain. He just can't catch a  break!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 14, 2008)

After getting beat by Doncaster my thoughts on Coventry are.............I just don't know


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 14, 2008)

Official NUFC shops are selling number 2 shirts with Coloccini on the back , so.........

and Sholas off to Ipswich .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 14, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Official NUFC shops are selling number 2 shirts with Coloccini on the back , so.........



Those will be worth loads if we don't sign him.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 15, 2008)

9 hours to get the paperwork through for the 2 new lads to play on Sunday.It's looking bad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 15, 2008)

Aye, fucking sucks. Given up hope on the transfer deals now. Another 5-0 defeat here we come.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1366670,00.html

Done Trippy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 15, 2008)

Guiterez can play too !!!!

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1366673,00.html

Happy days


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 15, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Guiterez can play too !!!!
> 
> http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1366673,00.html
> 
> Happy days




Spidermans got his clearance to play too , things are looking up at last .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 15, 2008)

Bartons problems continue

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7563196.stm


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 15, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Bartons problems continue
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7563196.stm


Talk about opportunism! After almost 4 years and not making the grade as a footballer, he decides to bring an action and blame it all on having a cigar stubbed on his face - that's really taking the piss! I'm not defending Barton here, who's an idiot, but I fail to see how that could end anyone's playing career - unless he'd stubbed it out in his eye and blinded him, which would be something else altogether.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 15, 2008)

Just read the news, fuck yeaah!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 15, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Bartons problems continue
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7563196.stm



Who cares about that fuckwit barton?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 16, 2008)

More good news with Shola and Faye leaving. It leaves us thin but the fact we are getting actual money for either of them is a nice change. We're losing nothing really. Still we better be getting at least two more in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2008)

You got a link to the news that shola/faye are leaving? Actually,i know fayes joined stoke.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 16, 2008)

I saw it on teamtalk. Though it actually says that Ameobi is "talking" to stoke. but then Keegan goes on to say that these two will be the last to leave. So i'm kind of extrapolating.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2008)

Atleast keegan can see what the fans want, unlike Big Sham.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 16, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You got a link to the news that shola/faye are leaving? Actually,i know fayes joined stoke.



http://www.nufc.com/

Shame about Faye , thought he was a decent defender , but he's meant to have had a big row with Keegan on the last day of the season at Everton .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 16, 2008)

According to the Ronny Gill we are looking at getting Saviola in on loan from Real. He looks a decent player.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2008)

Saviola, tiago? I like these players...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 16, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> According to the Ronny Gill we are looking at getting Saviola in on loan from Real. He looks a decent player.




Good old Alan Oliver , he's been stuck for a few storys since Roeder went .

Be good to see Saviola tho .

Whats everyone think the result will be tomorrow then ? score draw i'm going for , could even nick it , well i hope lol .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm optimistic, not predicting anything, gonna get drunk before the game starts though! Should be great, its starting to feel like keegans old newcastle.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 16, 2008)

2-1 to the Toon..........and thats without any alcohol


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 16, 2008)

18-12 to the Toon.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 16, 2008)

I got a feeling we're going to get something out of it. Draw probably.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Less than half an hour away now...gonna be tense.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah.It will be a great victory


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

For who?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Us


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Take That You Fucking Haters 1-0 Martins!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

argh 1-1 lol GAME ON anyhow


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

bah


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Typical of us aint it?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 17, 2008)

All good. Hope Talys is ok.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think we look easily as good as them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

gutierrez is fucking class


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm  impressed with the love child of Mcdermot and Keegan too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

good tackle coloccini!!!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas left Rooney for dead.Hehe


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Phew, that was close. Good old given.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Arrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhh our dog puked on the cat ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Arrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhh our dog puked on the cat ffs



LOL


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

great defending newcastle!!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

1-1 half time, fucking hell what a match!!!!!! Your 2-1 prediction is still on skunk.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Aye.I'm re evaluating now tho.I think we'll win 5-1     Thank god for beer eh ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Aye!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

After watching that I feel confident about this season.If we show we can contend we might even get a few big signings


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Saviola/tiago: WELCOME TO NEWCASTLE!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL and don't forget Ronaldo Trippy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Aye!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd love to see Keegan get one over on sour faced Fergie.That bloke looks like he's sucking a car battery ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL big sham is there! what a cunt


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

He's thinking about what could have been


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

And how crap he is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Good header taylor!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Gutierrez You Fuckin Legend


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

All I can hear is Toon supporters.Are there no Mancs there ffs ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

They only sing when theyre winning(meaning they're a bunch of gloryhunters)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Good save given!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

The new lads'll be amazed when they walk out to a full ST James Park


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooooh What A Shot Martins!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

We're making Man U look pretty average


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

martins so close from the corner!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

good save given again! why do  ppl underrate him?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

He's going to get MOM


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

what a counter attack, corner!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Man utd hit the bar!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

After watching this I'm changing my mind.I think Chelsea will win the Premiership this season.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a good start for newcastle. I thought they would be as bad as last season obviously not.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

where did the 3 added mins come from then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

30 seconds to go


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

jesus fucking christ, almost a  penalty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Ahahahahah Rooney U Fucking Shite U Missed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

1-1 final score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope all those who laughed at Keegans return are choking on their dinner


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Aye, fuck the haters. Cunts, the lot of them.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

A great day.I'm off for me dinner.Peace Trippy


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 17, 2008)

happy days.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> good save given again! why do  ppl underrate him?


Er who says people underrate him?,most consider him to be one of the best keepers around


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

I've seen loads of people say he's lost it, he's not the keeper he once was, etc.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2008)

We could have gone for it when they got frustrated near the end. I reckon if we had a couple of decent midfielders to bring on at that stage it was a possibility. Come on Keegan, 5 more players.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like Sholas failed his medical at Ipswich with a dodgy hamstring .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2008)

Heard about that, looks like were stuck with him.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 20, 2008)

they'll find a way to get rid of him, bit of a loan spell or something like that. he's not helping anyone being where he is, and there's a chance he might ahve got the hint.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just reading that we won't pay Saviola's £140 grand a week


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 20, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Just reading that we won't pay Saviola's £140 grand a week


good. i don't reckon he's all that great.
i know we aren't anywhere near the big occasions but he really goes missing when the pressure is on. I'm not convinced he would add a great deal that we haven't got.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2008)

£140k a week??? Wtf? No way is he worth that much, what has he done to earn that much money?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm thinking the same of Owen to be honest.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, owen played a key role in keeping us up last year.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 21, 2008)

What a mess the club have made with season tickets , theres alot of people that haven't received them yet , second week into the season .
I've got mine like , except they've sent me 2 ,one for my old seat one for my new seat lol .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

They're selling tickets on the door on Saturday.I thought the days of total sellouts were back this season too.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 22, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> They're selling tickets on the door on Saturday.I thought the days of total sellouts were back this season too.


be selling unsold bolton allocation, surely?

as long as there are tickets for the hull game i don't mind. and can anyone here get me a ticket for the west ham away game the week after?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 22, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> be selling unsold bolton allocation, surely?
> 
> as long as there are tickets for the hull game i don't mind. and can anyone here get me a ticket for the west ham away game the week after?



You'll be able to get west ham tix on general sale i reckon .


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 22, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> You'll be able to get west ham tix on general sale i reckon .


good stuff, i'm back in the UK for a week and should get two games in. might even member myself up. haha


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 22, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm thinking the same of Owen to be honest.



Agree on Owen. He's a mercenary little shite, imho, and were he foreign he would have been slated up and down town for the way he hs treated us. He won't sign a new contract and will get off at the end of the season to another big pay day, but none of the big boys want him. 

We saved him from Madrid and none of the big boys wanted him then. Greed little scouse shite. Fuck him. I'd have sold him this summer if we could get anyone to buy him.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

I read recently that after all his injuries and time off he's been paid something like 1.2 million a GAME.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

And another thing.Anyone pleased we're in for Senderos ? I'm not that impressed with him.If Arsene doesn't think he's good enough then why should we.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2008)

Would be good for some back up i suppose. Would rather have anton ferdinand.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hasn't Ferdy signed for Sunderland today ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2008)

Not confirmed but i hear they're after him, they signed healy and cisse to. The north east derbys this year will be interesting.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think Keanes putting a pretty good team together.I can't wait till we play them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sure keane and diouf get along well.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 22, 2008)

I give it 3 months before he wants to sell the tosser.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2008)

How long before diouf spits in keanes face ya reckon?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 22, 2008)

Senderos, nooooo! He's shite. I though we had moved on from the Bramble Boumsong days. I don't see we really need cover in the CB area. We need full backs, not centre backs. Ask any Gooner what they think and they will laugh that someone would pay actual money for him.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Isn't his middle name Titus ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

I actually found a good link to watch our match v bolton today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah fuck,it aint broadcasting.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://live.zqnow.com/live3.html

I'm using this one but it's stuttering like Norman Collier ffs.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

i signed up for that matchday live thing but it doesn't seem to work. all i want to do is listen to the match


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a boring game today.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

i'll have to take your word for it.

all of the matches look pretty dull to be fair.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeh bolton keeping us quiet, chris kamaras reporting on it saying you can hear a pin drop there.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

chris kamara is a twat


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> http://live.zqnow.com/live3.html
> 
> I'm using this one but it's stuttering like Norman Collier ffs.



That site makes no sense!! 

I watched the liverpool game instead,god they're boring to watch every time. Then at the end of the first half it cut to the half time whistle in the newcastle game, so i'll post the link here if it starts working.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I watched the liverpool game instead,god they're boring to watch every time. Then at the end of the first half it cut to the half time whistle in the newcastle game, so i'll post the link here if it starts working.



DO IT


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

WORKING: http://www.justin.tv/coloso01


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.ivytv.net/?gclid=CN6eteCYpJUCFQ9oQgodhziEjQ

Try this in IE


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> WORKING: http://www.justin.tv/coloso01


legend


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunderlands 1 up ffs


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

and justin has just disappeared.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

GIVEN legend


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 23, 2008)

and Given has saved a penalty!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bloody Taylor.I have no confidence in him whatsoever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Owen You Fuckin Legend! 1-0!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bloody Cisse scored.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

what a win!that was tense


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah.Onwards and upwards  Arsenal next week.I'm off for me scran,have a good one guys.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 23, 2008)

sweet newcastle win and a treble comes in. might go out tonight now.

i reckon we still need a couple of players. stephen taylor needs to be told he's not the messiah and still has a lot to learn.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

I was chattin with a mate of mine whose a bolton fan all through that game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Martins out injured for two weeks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Trust us to be on last on MOTD, glad i watched it online now. MOTD =Arseholes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, we ain't last atleast.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 26, 2008)

Keegan hasn't listed ANY strikers to start the match ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably cause we don't have any available... i bet gutirrez plays upfront.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryan Donaldson is in the squad. Where's big Andy?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

Told ya,its milner/gutirrez upfront. coloccini/bassong should be interesting in defence.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 26, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Ryan Donaldson is in the squad. Where's big Andy?



injured


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

yes! newcastle 1-0 20 mins, great move


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 26, 2008)

Enrique is having a blinder


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

definitely


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

the newcastle fans in the crowd are hyped after that great defending by us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

2-0 great stuff milner!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

oh ffs2-1 right on half time


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 26, 2008)

C'mon the Toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon it's going to be 7 or 8


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you high skunk?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont beleiveit 2-2 when the ref shudve blown the whsitle


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 26, 2008)

Drama!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

it was2mins addedtime, how the fuck did it become 3 mins?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 26, 2008)

Newcastle have dominated this game, tbh.

Still, drama!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> it was2mins addedtime, how the fuck did it become 3 mins?



Because it's Toon, that's why.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 26, 2008)

mikey fekin owen lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats Why Hes Worth 140k A WEEK Skunk


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool finish from Owen.

Signature stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

Give owen all the money he wants, fuck it, hes god


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 26, 2008)

We need a fucking striker!!!! There's no ifs or buts about it. Ashley better get his hand in his pocket or we're going to have another dodgy season. It's just ludicrous and I'm still confused at what he is playing at. You can't do it on the cheap and if he's not careful it'll cost him more in lost revenue than he would have spent on the transfer fee. Fair enough he's spunked a load of money, but he bought a football club ffs! What did he think he was buying??


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

coventry hit post in stoppage time finally he BLOWS THE WHISTLE AFTER THEY HAVE THE CHANCE


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 26, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> We need a fucking striker!!!! There's no ifs or buts about it. Ashley better get his hand in his pocket or we're going to have another dodgy season. It's just ludicrous and I'm still confused at what he is playing at. You can't do it on the cheap and if he's not careful it'll cost him more in lost revenue than he would have spent on the transfer fee. Fair enough he's spunked a load of money, but he bought a football club ffs! What did he think he was buying??



Agreed , don't know who though , but we do need someone quick .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

This just has the makings of a 4-3, what is it about keegan and 4-3s?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 26, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Agreed , don't know who though , but we do need someone quick .



I'm sure Wise is looking into it mind. There's a sentence that doesn't fill me with any sense of relief. There was talk of David Healy, the poor mans Shola Ameobi, and that is the problem. Wise buying players. What about Kanoute or Forlan?


----------



## zoltan (Aug 26, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> We need a fucking striker!!!! There's no ifs or buts about it. Ashley better get his hand in his pocket or we're going to have another dodgy season. It's just ludicrous and I'm still confused at what he is playing at. You can't do it on the cheap and if he's not careful it'll cost him more in lost revenue than he would have spent on the transfer fee. Fair enough he's spunked a load of money, but he bought a football club ffs! What did he think he was buying??



apparently theres a "wow" signing on the way


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 26, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> apparently theres a "wow" signing on the way



As in "wow" who the fuck is that clown?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, probably.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

fuck this is tense


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

we need to learn how to keep the ball in crucial moments ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2008)

atlast he fucking blows the whistle


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 27, 2008)

Milner handed in a transfer request -which is well shite. We need players in, not good ones going. Keegan is sounding negative about getting any new signings in  and its all looking proper shite.

If the lad wants to go we have to let him. No point in keeping him as he'll be a shadow of the player he is. 

I'm getting fucking tired of all this soap story line shite. Always some kind of drama at the toon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Milner fucking played great last night, just as i was reallypositive, now he hands in a  transfer request,ffs.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

Nostradamus said:


> A new winger. Milner's definitely off then.



Hmmmm. Good call.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Hmmmm. Good call.


Well, it fits the name 

Bit buggered about Milner leaving, _especially_ if we're not likely to get more in 

Four points from two games, including one at Old Trafford, and I'm still feeling very uneasy about this season


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Gutirrez/duff running down the wings will still be good, but what if one gets injured?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Gutirrez/duff running down the wings will still be good, but what if one gets injured?


 Well exactly, I just don't think we've got the squad depth we need to last the season.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Gutirrez/duff running down the wings will still be good, but what if one gets injured?



Thats where Shaun wright phillips might help .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm, could be the next 'wow' signing were told to expect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2008)

I really would take Wright-Phillips, always quite liked him.

Then I'd employ someone to teach him how to finish


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Milner fucking played great last night, just as i was reallypositive, now he hands in a  transfer request,ffs.


He played well to impress Martin O'Neill, who was there watching. Smart kid


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 27, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well exactly, I just don't think we've got the squad depth we need to last the season.



Especially as we ALWAYS get a couple of injuries. 

SWP is off to Man City if the rumours are to be believed. We haven't even been linked with him. We are linked with Mallouda, who I know very little about. Course, we never seem to sign anyone we are linked with. 

We just can't afford to let him go and not fetch anybody in. Spiderman up front? He only scored 4 times for Mallorca. We may as well shove Stevie Harper up there ffs.

Wise/Jiminez and Ashely are a fucking joke. Tell you what, if he doesn't buy anybody I'd start sitting in the directors box if I were Ashley. Its going to turn ugly quick. He can't keep harping on about the debt he's had to pay. Hes a business man for the love of god and if he didn't do the proper investigations before buying the toon then hes an idiot to boot. How long does he think he going to buy us off with the "if the Fat Controller had stayed this club would have gone out of business line"? Maybe, maybe not. Maybe some other rich bugger would have bought us. Maybe, maybe, maybe. All I know is they Ashley has bought a Premiership football club, our club, and he needs to dip his hand in his pocket quick sharp or sell it to someone who will.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll tell you who to focus the blame on right now- Milner, fucking traitor he is.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'll tell you who to focus the blame on right now- Milner, fucking traitor he is.


 Hate figure!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

Milner has been unsettled by Woody Allen. He's off back to Villa. Newcastle are above Villa in the league. It's a step down for him


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn right it is!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 27, 2008)

If Milner wants to leave he can wait until his contract finishes. Until then he can play for the first team or sit it out in the reserves. It's his choice.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

SWP rules out move to Man city or everton(breaking news).


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 27, 2008)

He must be coming here then.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 27, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> He must be coming here then.



well Ian Wright has said on talk sport tonight that his son has made up his where he wants to go and it's in the process now , he also said there was 4 clubs after him , 2 have been ruled out by his agent , Citeh and Everton .


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> If Milner wants to leave he can wait until his contract finishes. Until then he can play for the first team or sit it out in the reserves. It's his choice.




you'd better tell him.  he doesn't seem to know.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> well Ian Wright has said on talk sport tonight that his son has made up his where he wants to go and it's in the process now , he also said there was 4 clubs after him , 2 have been ruled out by his agent , Citeh and Everton .





He's coming to newcastle then eh.

*he says in hope*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> you'd better tell him.  he doesn't seem to know.



I've told him. And I gave him a smack.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd rather have SWP than Milner.The next few days are going to be interesting.Senderos joined Milan today too.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 27, 2008)

Senderos joined Milan today too.[/QUOTE]

good .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 27, 2008)

You mean "the next Maldini" as I read in the paper. I laughed so much I was sick.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> You mean "the next Maldini" as I read in the paper. I laughed so much I was sick.



hahaahhahahah


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 28, 2008)

So I've just read this on the Ronnie - Milner disgruntled over lack of new Toon contract

Basically says he handed in the request a week ago. The club leaked it today. Reading between the lines it seems the meeting today to discuss his and Mercenary Owen's contracts came to nowt and they've decided to sell him rather than improve his terms. Which probably means they're not going to give Owen what he wants and he'll be off next season too. We're the Lidl of premiership clubs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh well.

Whatever happened to just enjoying winning rather than players worrying about contracts all the time? Fucking wankers they're.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Whatever happened to just enjoying winning rather than players worrying about contracts all the time? Fucking wankers they're.



If everything is true its a disgrace how its all been handled and typical of Newcastle united .

http://www.nufc.com/


----------



## Biffo (Aug 28, 2008)

Another Toon target goes elsewhere


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll wager that before the window closes we will sign nobody (not including kids) and will lose Milner. 

I think the "wow" signing is going to be, "wow" you've got a paper thin squad and signed nobody.

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING ASHLEY????????


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 28, 2008)

i'll wager we get another signing and don't lose milner.

got to think positive.


----------



## asbestos (Aug 28, 2008)

Larsson to be this seasons Sibierski


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 28, 2008)

asbestos said:


> Larsson to be this seasons Sibierski



4 prem clubs have gone in for him .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 28, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> i'll wager we get another signing and don't lose milner.
> 
> got to think positive.



I keep trying, but every time I do some idiot (football) does something to bring me down again.

I mean really, come on, Dennis Fucking Wise (cockney sparra). He is in charge of bringing players into our club. Dennis Wise. For fucks sake. Dennis Wise <shakes head>


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 29, 2008)

12 million quid bid accepted for Milner by Villa and Everton . bad times ahead me thinks .


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 29, 2008)

12 million is pretty good value for money though. he was going for 6 million about 3 weeks ago.

use that to get sergio garcia from real zaragoza and it could be good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Yup £12m is good, i hope he goes to everton just so it annoys villa.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2008)

£12 million quid!?!?

for milner!?!?

seriously?

Fucking.  Hell. 

Is he that good?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Nah its just were in a position to sell him for that much.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah its just were in a position to sell him for that much.



I would advise you to phone king kev and tell him to bite their hands off. 

£12 million quid.  I'm off for a sit down.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 29, 2008)

True, but that 12million will only cover Owen's wages and medical expenses for a year and a half or so, little more.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 29, 2008)

he's at Villa now having a medical .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

he can fuck off for all i care,we'll take our £12m and buy someone better/someone who isn't a traitor.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> he can fuck off for all i care,we'll take our £12m and buy someone better/someone who isn't a traitor.



Traitors a bit too much i think it's a bit of both Trippy , remember last season he was all but signed and they pulled him back at the last minute and he still gave his all for us last season . I think this could tip Keegan over the edge , he had talks with Ashley yesterday afternoon and there was a press confrence called for 6pm but was called off at the last moment 

Seems like the owner and his merry band of men are trying to out do Fat Fred on feking things up , and they seem to be managing with flying colours .

Let the soap opera continue ............


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

I just feel abit angered he did this after our tense win v coventry and don't think i'll forgive him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2008)

For fuck's sake... 

Still, might head up to St. James' next Saturday I have off - should at least get on the bench!


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I just feel abit angered he did this after our tense win v coventry and don't think i'll forgive him.


a tense win over coventry isn't that important in the grand scheme of things.

i think you're over-reacting a little bit. he has always tried when there are others previous and present, who haven't put anything like as much effort in.

His contract is considerably less than some of those, its a shame but Ashley is a businessman.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

After what Keegan said about new signings yesterday I'm not optimistic any more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

What did keegan say?


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 29, 2008)

kk "there will be no new signings while dennis wise sits playing FM rather than getting out looking for players that actually breathe."


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

hahahahaa, i bet wise does play FM


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 29, 2008)

And I'll bet he's fucking Chelsea when he does.

£12 mil is good business for Milner but not for us right now. Right now its mental. If it was sell to buy and we had somebody lined up then fair enough, but its not even that. He's just being sold for the money. Ashely clearly had no idea what he was buying and didn't expect to have to spend the money he did. They way he is going our books will be balanced and we'll be a well run Championship club.

We have 5 out at the moment. We are always hard hit by injuries (and something is not right there and hasn't been for a long time) and we just dont have cover. If Butt or Geremi get injured who is going to cover them? If Zog spends another season being wasted as a full back he'll be off next summer too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

N'zogbia almost did leave last year didn't he? Then pulled out at the last minute or something?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I just feel abit angered he did this after our tense win v coventry and don't think i'll forgive him.




He didn't though did he , he put the request in on the 20th august , the club told him to keep it quiet (which he did) but then the club went to Leeds to see if they could do a deal on his sell on fee they said no and the PFA found out about it so Newcastle announced he had requested a transfer .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah i see, i didn't know about that.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> N'zogbia almost did leave last year didn't he? Then pulled out at the last minute or something?



Yes he didn't want them to keep playing his as a FB. Both Arsenal and Spurs have sniffed round him.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 29, 2008)

Newcastle are trying to hijack Everton's move for Guinea defender, Kamil Zayatte - says Sky Sports



> It is understood Newcastle have expressed an interest in Zayatte and that the player is currently on Tyneside holding talks with Magpies officials.



Which is good. But we need attackers - midfield or strikers. Our defence is ok.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Our defence is ok.


 

I'm not sure this will ever be true of Newcastle, at least not while Kev's in charge


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Villa have just officially signed milner.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2008)

Balls and bollcks 

Lee Trundle?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm really hoping things start to move over the next 48 hours altho I still have a bad feeling that Ashleys sewn his pockets shut.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Lots can still happen skunk. Theres some crazy transfers that happen right up until the last second.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just reading reports that Owen signed a 1 year deal.That means he's off in January then ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Sure it don't mean 1 year extension?


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 29, 2008)

diego milito. please.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dunno,the wifes screaming at me to leave the screen coz we're going to asda ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I dunno,the wifes screaming at me to leave the screen coz we're going to asda ffs.





Mrk- i didn't know transfers worked like that, in that case...

Christiano Ronaldo. Please.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 29, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Just reading reports that Owen signed a 1 year deal.That means he's off in January then ffs.



http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nufc...er-striker-owen-one-year-deal-72703-21632942/

I'm covinced Ashley is trying to get us relegated , if this is true Owen will be off by monday .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

Trippy.seeing as I'm going to be out for 4-5 hours you just post up when we sign Arshavin and Ronaldo.It'll save me scouring all the sports pages when i get back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

Splendid.ok guys,I'm going in............................


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Arseshavings could be our 'wow' signing. the milner money could be used for that.


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 29, 2008)

is Milner really £12 good? looks a bit of a slowcoach to me. when he played for Villa he was average and i haven't noticed any dazzling displays for you lot. not sure as a Villain that i'm that pleased


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

£12? yeh..£12m? nah


----------



## XerxesVargas (Aug 29, 2008)

Owen's never gonna sign that deal. Never. Why would he take a £35k a week drop in wages? Especially as he's got us over a barrel being our only fit striker.

The story in the Ronnie - Keegan: It was my decision to sell Milner - just makes me wonder about King Kev. Theres been too many occassions when he's had to come out and say things like this when its clear from everything he has been sayng that he didn't want to sell Milner. He's saying were looking at bringing in 3 or 4 players. But I'm not holding me breath.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1378964,00.html

four or five new signings eh?


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 29, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Owen's never gonna sign that deal. Never. Why would he take a £35k a week drop in wages? Especially as he's got us over a barrel being our only fit striker.
> 
> The story in the Ronnie - Keegan: It was my decision to sell Milner - just makes me wonder about King Kev. Theres been too many occassions when he's had to come out and say things like this when its clear from everything he has been sayng that he didn't want to sell Milner. He's saying were looking at bringing in 3 or 4 players. But I'm not holding me breath.



keegan is an arse


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

milner is an arse


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> £12? yeh..£12m? nah



eek


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 29, 2008)

everyone's an arse. especially arsene wenger


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2008)

He puts the 'arse' in arsenal.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 29, 2008)

I wonder if I can flog my season ticket.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 29, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I wonder if I can flog my season ticket.



http://www.seatexchange.co.uk/ might not be able to flog it like .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 29, 2008)

Bah,just got back and no Ronaldo or Henri or anyone at all ffs. Just rumours that it's Malouda again.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Aug 29, 2008)

As the son of a Geordie I've always seen Newcastle as my 2nd team and I'm happy you got a fair price for Milner and as a Villa fan I'm delighted to have him in our team. I hope the signings are forthcoming that KK is talking about,  although I suspect it will be beyond his control who arrives despite his protestations to the contrary. I heard another defender could be joining from the Bundesliga and the defence was the part I felt needed strengthening most last season. Hope you guys get an attacking midfielder/winger and centre forward in too and the side will be taking shape.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

We play the holders Spurs in the next round of the league cup, hmmmm. Were at home atleast.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2008)

That's me mam's team  

Neither of us are particularly confident


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, we have beaten spurs in our last 5 meetings they said.  (ofcourse, past stats mean nothing on the day...)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well, we have beaten spurs in our last 5 meetings they said.


 Fuck off have we!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

I dunno, maybe i misheard them. Im sure i heard something like that! Maybe they meant at home or in the league cup.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope its true! : http://www.statto.com/football/teams/newcastle-united/head-to-head

ah shit, link dont work properly,type in 'tottenham' in that bit.

Our last 5 results v them: 


30.03.2008  	Tottenham Hotspur  	1-4  	Newcastle United  	
22.10.2007 	Newcastle United 	3-1 	Tottenham Hotspur 	
14.01.2007 	Tottenham Hotspur 	2-3 	Newcastle United 	
23.12.2006 	Newcastle United 	3-1 	Tottenham Hotspur 	
01.04.2006 	Newcastle United 	3-1 	Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2008)

_How_ have I not picked up on that?!?!

Oh Muuuuuuum...!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

Btw i might have a link for the newcastle game up later, depends if i can find one that works, might not be in english commentary though, 5:30pm kick off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm at work  

btw, showed my mum the stat, her retort: "Yes, but we seem to be better at beating all the other teams"

Touche


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

Apart from sunderland or middlesbrough i guess eh?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/

Theres a few match links on that page.You need Sopcast for at least the first one tho.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

They really showing german games aswell for free?? I'll use that link later, thanks skunk.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://myp2p.eu/competition.php?&competitionid=&part=sports&discipline=football&allowedDays=7

Bookmark that one too Trippy.Between those 2 sites I rarely miss a game 

You might have to install a few different programs to get the links working.Only some will work in Firefox so you may have to switch to Shiternet Explorer for them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

Ah, ive got internet explorer so no worries,dont have sopcast though don't think that works on macs. Will the other two links for the newcastle game work on firefox?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think so,I've normally got FF.IE and Opera going just to make sure I've got the best picture possible.I also use TVUplayer,Netants and PPlive.Some of them just play in the program and others open links in webpages with plugins.There seems to be a few places that just stream straight to a webpage now too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We play the holders Spurs in the next round of the league cup, hmmmm. Were at home atleast.



Easy.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah,I smiled when I read that this morning.I have no doubt we can easily beat them at home.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2008)

Shola Ameobi? How long has he been hanging around the Newcastle team now?

Can't believe he's still there.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 30, 2008)

Arse n tits


----------



## zoltan (Aug 30, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Shola Ameobi? How long has he been hanging around the Newcastle team now?
> 
> Can't believe he's still there.



stroller ameobi is fuckin shit


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah.Shame we havn't got any other strikers tho.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> stroller ameobi is fuckin shit



He is indeed. I remember him being shit when I was at Uni though and I left in '99. How has he managed to hang around that long whilst never really breaking into the first team?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Aug 30, 2008)

Got whipped by a good Arsenal perfomance there , dominated from start to finish . Oh dear .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Not shocked at all by this result,given our injury hit squad, just glad to get the game out the way. Sign some players already keegan!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Just heard rumours on the news owen may leave in next 24 hours after rejecting a contract. Yeah owen, just leave us in a position with no strikers.Makes perfect sense! Good to know players really care about the club they're playing for these days......just wish we would offer the players like milner/owen the right contracts, whatever it takes. Or we wont succeed.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

It's all money these days.The mirror's reporting he's been offered a 3 year deal though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2008)

Overpaid or not, Owen has to stay. Or we're fucked.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 31, 2008)

That said, your defence seems to be less shambolic this season


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> It's all money these days.The mirror's reporting he's been offered a 3 year deal though.



Yeah, gotta add i heard on a later discussion that they mentioned this story, but they still thought owen may leave but it may not be this transfer window. The media are just against us aren't they really? they always have been ever since Sir bobby left.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 31, 2008)

According to one paper today.....Owen's new deal includes a £1m per year pay cut. Could be sold for as little as £2m to Spurs or Utd depending on the Berbatov situation.

Probably bollocks but if true it makes the paltry £8m Madrid paid Liverpool for him seem quite substantial now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Balbi said:


> That said, your defence seems to be less shambolic this season



I still think we need a solid right back and maybe another left back, i dont trust enrique.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think we need to replace Taylor too.I call him the third man.A third of the time he'll do something brilliant.A third of the time he'll do something stupid and a third of the time he'll just deck the striker.Everyone keeps saying with a good defender at his side he'll be great.How long does someone have to be babysat though ?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2008)

Depends, John Terry still gets babysat by Carvalho but because he plays for Chelsea it's acceptable.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Nah, sort out the right n left back positions first i say! Maybe he just needs to be around a better defence overall.(im not suggesting he should move, but that we should get better defenders!)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

I've just read that 6 of the nine injured players will be back for our next game.With the 4 signings coming today and tomorrow we should be back to top class in no time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

hahaaha positive news atlast.  Did you really read that(if so where) or just imagine it?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think it was on the Newcastle page of Newsnow.I've just sat and scoured all the forums for hints of who we're signing so it could have been anywhere.To be honest though,there wasn't that much positive stuff printed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Apparently were after Atouba. Sounds like a panic signing.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm still reading we're buying Malouda.He's a moody C*** at the best of times.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 31, 2008)

Hard at work


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL I was laughing when I saw that yesterday,At least we know he's feeling the same way we do


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Aye, i saw that on match of the day.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Breaking news: Newcastle offer owen3 year deal worth £120k a week!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 31, 2008)

> "The proposed terms of the new deal include an increased salary and demonstrate Newcastle's commitment to keeping him," said a club statement.
> 
> The 28-year-old, who could walk away from the club for free next summer, was linked to several clubs in pre-season.
> 
> ...



I can't believe the insanity - this has nothing to do with football does it, it's all about keeping the player at any cost: For the Chairman and for the club, Michael Owen is a trophy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

That's what we've got to do, unfortunately. Dunno why you can't believe it though-its typical of football these days.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> I can't believe the insanity - this has nothing to do with football does it, it's all about keeping the player at any cost: For the Chairman and for the club, Michael Owen is a trophy.





All those millions spent and Spurs are still shit. My God, the bitterness.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

Spurs doing well at chelsea though tbh, all be it thanks to a lucky goal. Come on chelsea!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 31, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That's what we've got to do, unfortunately. Dunno why you can't believe it though-its typical of football these days.


From the pov of a Board, it’s an interesting device; in the absence of silverware, you don’t only placate the fans but you make them feel like winners – because the club has signed a trophy, and later retained that trophy.

For the Board and the player, it seems to operate the same way as middle-aged men with their trophy wives – each gets from the deal they need.

At the end of the day though, a middling club in the Prem is paying a player all but £1/2 million a month.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

Keegans saying in the Sunday Sun that he wants 2 players in.2 days ago it was 4.I see us getting fuck all


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

You really don't understand football these days do you,LC? If owen goes we have fuck all other strikers to rely on right now. We have to do what it takes to keep him. If were gonna succeed, he is crucial to that success.


----------



## asbestos (Aug 31, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> From the pov of a Board, it’s an interesting device; in the absence of silverware, you don’t only placate the fans but you make them feel like winners – because the club has signed a trophy, and later retained that trophy.
> 
> For the Board and the player, it seems to operate the same way as middle-aged men with their trophy wives – each gets from the deal they need.
> 
> At the end of the day though, a middling club in the Prem is paying a player all but £1/2 million a month.



Top marks for a totally shite post mate.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL Are you 2 at it again ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not arguing(too drunk!),LC can make a fool of himself if he wishes to.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL You always have to have the last word.Are you my wife ffs ?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2008)

How much are the Spurs Legion of Mercenaries on? They obviously just play for the Love of the Club and its Fans (tm).  You'd think at this point a Spud would realise that you need strikers in your team. "Middling club", lol. Champions League football for you next year, mugface?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> LOL You always have to have the last word.Are you my wife ffs ?



MOST CERTAINLY NOT!!!! LOL


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 31, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> You'd think at this point a Spud would realise that you need strikers in your team.


 This was what was confusing me - you'd think out of everyone a Spurs fan would appreciate the need to hang onto strikers.

Although, I guess if their management don't realise it... 

(In the interests of impartiality, me mam always puts me in my place when I complain about our current problems: "we have Darren Bent and _that's it_!! "  )


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

just remind her spurs are lower than us in the table.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't have to at the moment, she's all too aware!

Nicked a good result at the Bridge this afternoon though by the sounds of it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah 1-1.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2008)

From the BBC rumours list:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Newcastle have launched a bid to sign Wigan and England striker Emile Heskey, 30, but any move is dependant on the Latics signing 25-year-old Middlesbrough striker Mido. (Daily Star) 

The Magpies have also targeted Wigan's Olivier Kapo, who only arrived at the JJB Stadium in July. (Various) 

Kevin Keegan has tabled an £8m bid to bring Chelsea winger Florent Malouda, 28, to St James' Park. (Daily Telegraph)

Newcastle are set to take 26-year-old Valencia midfielder Ignacio Gonzalez on a season-long loan. (Various)

The Toffees also hope to complete a £3m deal to sign 27-year-old Newcastle striker Alan Smith. (Various)

Michael Owen's England career could be over after he was left out of Fabio Capello's England squad for the World Cup qualifiers with Andorra and Croatia later this month. (Various)
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Really not sure about that last one - he's been left out before and it's only two games. Beckham made it back, and there's probably more competition for his position.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 1, 2008)

dont care about MO / England

fuck them

we were royally shaged buying the twat cos of shepherds greed and desire to be seen as a big player with the Euro big boys - MO needs to start playing for NUFC to earn his £ and fuck the national squad


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's just like Xmas today  cept I just got up.C'mon Trippy lets post up all the lies and dreams we have for today


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Why are Sky reporting about the Man City takeover outside St James ? What do they know ffs ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive just woken up, wtf have i been missing!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

So we've signed xisco then??

lol@ssnews,'in a further boost to newcastle,ameobi is staying'(this being after they say smith is staying to)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

It looks like Gonzales and Xisco are definate now.I'm hoping for 4 more


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

YUp, gonzalez is official, xisco on his way.  I can't wait.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nacho's signed last night too I think.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's like Xmas but without everyone fighting


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Gonzalez is on loan, btw. Who is nacho?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

I dunno.I think he's South American or something.Everyones calling us Argentoona lol


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

And now I forgot to put the chicken in ffs.The wifes going to knack me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

haha yeah ive noticed the kinda players kevs bringing in,all argentinian/from laliga.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

I reckon we're losing Owen


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Man City bid for Berbatov accepted. Jesus


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Nah, can't see owen going in this window.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Try opening another one ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol!**transfer window


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

I know whats going to happen.I'm going to sit here drinking all day then pass at at about 10 pm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

I might just join in on that drinking, id rank alot last night  though!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Saha gone to Everton.Some good moves today.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

30 million for Berbatov.New British record.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Theres a transfer thread skunk.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

OK OK I just thought we might have bought him


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Bartons leaving.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Have we bid for Malouda now ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Dont think so, also waiting for the xisco transfer to go through.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

Owen definitely not moving. Btw that Nacho guy is gonzalez.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 1, 2008)

Where did you see about Owen? The two signing seem decent, Xisco looks a player. We need more though. A good creative midfielder would be good especially if Barton is off to Blackburn/Portsmouth. 

I still think Owen could be off. No proof, just my feeling.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2008)

No, on ssn he/the club confirmed he isnt going.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

two in, none out - still not the biggest squad but hopefully we can avoid injuries until Christmas.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

SSN saying daily mail reporting keegans future in the balance, oh look the medias against us, AGAIN. Stupid fuckwitted bastards. How many times have they said keegan would go, now? Hate the daily mail, ALWAYS have ALWAYS will.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

i love the vicious circle that exists, a newspaper makes something up, SSN reports it, other newspapers report it because its on SSN. NUFC issue a refutation. wait a week, newspaper makes something up repeat to fade...


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

nufc.com. keegan mystery.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

He's missing presumed resigned ffs.Here we go again LOL


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> nufc.com. keegan mystery.



He's gone , apparently , left last night .


----------



## Epico (Sep 2, 2008)

Seriously? 

PMSL


----------



## Relahni (Sep 2, 2008)

bookies are refusing to take bets on Sam Alardyce being Newcastle's next manager.......


----------



## tarannau (Sep 2, 2008)

Feck. And there I just was, saying that old permy was showing signs of losing it already. His reaction to the Nasri tackle was precious, even though he made the downright daft decision to bring Barton on.


----------



## Epico (Sep 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> bookies are refusing to take bets on Sam Alardyce being Newcastle's next manager.......



Souness is free too.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

what a joke. i bet dennis wise gets the job as well.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 2, 2008)

I heard he blew all of his money on his soccer circus.  He won't get job seekers allowance if he's walked out of his job you know.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

He won't? So he can't lend me a fiver?


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

i'll buy him a pint.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's starting to look like it's true ffs.Ashley will never get the fans back onside if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> It's starting to look like it's true ffs.Ashley will never get the fans back onside if this turns out to be true.



I wouldn't speak so soon.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Radio Newcastle reporting a top level meeting now.Statement coming ?


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I wouldn't speak so soon.


you know who the next manager is?

probably some south american the way our signings have been going.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

for fucks sake.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

Wise is an odious little shit - KK doesnt get on with him and Im sure there has been some usurping going on in the background

poor fuckin show


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehe Trippys gonna love this when he gets out of his pit


----------



## Epico (Sep 2, 2008)

Any sources yet other than that unofficial Newcastle site?


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

KKw as fuming at the sale of Milner and has pretty much zero input in the transfer window incomings

whatever KK is, hes not a politician

NUFC foot/shoot deja Vu interface


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Talksport reporting all betting on Keegan has been suspended.It's looking like it's true


----------



## tarannau (Sep 2, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> Wise is an odious little shit - KK doesnt get on with him and Im sure there has been some usurping going on in the background
> 
> poor fuckin show



It was never going to last though, was it?

Keegan's damaged mental goods and every one knows it. His comeback was as much precipitated by the failure of his Soccer Circus business as the sure knowledge that he'd banished his demons and was truly ready to manage again.

Feel sorry for the fans a little, but this always was likely to happen, wasn't it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh this is fucking ridiculous  I can't work out if this is less or more ridiculous than appointing him in the first place 

The worst thing is no decent manager will dare join the circus that is currently NUFC


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think all the fans had a feeling this could happen.The rest of the country KNEW it would happen and it seems they were right.What a shitty day.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

tarannau said:


> It was never going to last though, was it?
> 
> Keegan's damaged mental goods and every one knows it. His comeback was as much precipitated by the failure of his Soccer Circus business as the sure knowledge that he'd banished his demons and was truly ready to manage again.
> 
> Feel sorry for the fans a little, but this always was likely to happen, wasn't it?



Of course he was never going to do a 10 year stretch, but it seesm more and more like he was brought in as a stopgap to placate the fans and buy the owner more time to flog the club

as I said, hes no politician


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

BBC 5 Live reporting he's left too.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

This is just nuts. Keegan out and some fucking clown shoes in through the door. Who is going to come to us now? keegan was supposed to restore our reputation as a serious club and yet again the fuckwit Ashley and Wise snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

Another sad day for NUFC.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

yet sadly inevitable. we're a joke.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

There isn't a manager alive who gave Toon fans the belief and feelgood factor that Keegan gave us.I guess all the Shearer stories are going to resurface again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2008)

Probably, but will he really want to sign up now? I suppose he might feel he has to, less the farce continue further - i.e. better he, who knows and loves the club, takes over than another year/18 months stand-in who takes us nowhere.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2008)

The BBC have picked it up.

"more soon" sounds so ominous


----------



## Rollem (Sep 2, 2008)

bye bye keegan then...


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

You know what it means don't you - Wise will be our manager, for the interim at least.

Where is that Indian guy? Ashley must sell as he hasn't got a clue. Not a clue. What is he doing? He's got no plan, no long term strategy. It seems he just wants to be one of the lads on the Gallowgate, in his replica shirt and downing pints. Fuck him. Still, we won't be seeing him on the terraces from now on. he may have saved us from the Fat Controller but whatever good will he had has been fucked now.


----------



## lights.out.london (Sep 2, 2008)

Blimey. Sporting Life says he's resigned. Who next? I was hoping NU were going to have a good season this year.



XerxesVargas said:


> You know what it means don't you - Wise will be our manager, for the interim at least.




(((Newcastle United)))


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that NUFC is delisted, there is no need to make a Stock exchange announcement . or indeed any announcement at all unless they decide to.

could be a long day


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

fucking hell.  we might have sold our only left back yesterday but, thank god, there's still newcastle to lighten the mood.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 2, 2008)

What a joke club!  They'll never win anything with stuff like this occuring every year or two.  It'd be great if you got yourselves sorted out, but I must say, I do love a good ole Newcastle implosion.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

2.30 press conference apparently.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta blame ashley for this. What started these rumours?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

In some positive news, coloccini helped xisco to come to newcastle:

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1381779,00.html


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I guess all the Shearer stories are going to resurface again.



Too much risk factor for Shearer. He loves himself more than he ever loved NUFC. He's happy just sitting sneering at other clubs from the safety of a BBC sofa.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Going to be dennis wise i think. Ah well, fuck ashley for fucking this up. The team goes on regardless, though. Just hope this doesn't affect the teams morale.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

The henious SkySports are reporting hes gone

ah fuck

anyone want to Buy my Beardo and Asprilla matchworn shirts ? Ive had enough.thats fuckin it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> In some positive news, coloccini helped xisco to come to newcastle:
> 
> http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1381779,00.html


lol, lying bastard  

"Oh sure, it's great. Don't have to worry about the sun, which I'm sure, like me, you were very bored of by now, you get lots of space in the dressing room, you won't have to worry about learning English as apparently the locals haven't bothered either, and they have great soap operas..."

Viva Espana!


----------



## isitme (Sep 2, 2008)

Newcastle are a lot better than when Keegan took over in January, despite him having to sell players and not being allowed to buy many. Would be a shame if he went


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2008)

Sky reporting he's gone.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Keegan out!



No, really.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> Newcastle are a lot better than when Keegan took over in January, despite him having to sell players and not being allowed to buy many. Would be a shame if he went



Agreed. I always backed ashley, but now i want him gone.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed. I always backed ashley, but now i want him gone.




Get yourself an Arab, there's fifteen of them out there even richer than our guy


----------



## isitme (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed. I always backed ashley, but now i want him gone.



Same here, I ilked Ashley's approach to signing players, I think that Dennis Wise thing was a massive mistake

His running of the club so far is a lot like Shepperd losing managers every deadline and making very strange signings. I assume it's because of the massive debts which he has paid off he is very cautious


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

Pfft

SSN seems to reckon MOyes is incoming

could be worse i spose


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

When did SSN  say moyes? he's alot better than the options skybet showed


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2008)

Moyes??! I honestly can't see him coming, but would fucking delighted if he did. Like Trippy said, a _lot_ fucking better than most of the alternatives.

But I really doubt it; why would he?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

keegan sacked apparently,- a lot of 'highly placed  football' sources saying. Fuck sake.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2008)

He's gone alright: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/02092008/3/keegan-quits-newcastle-report.html


----------



## Iam (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh dear. No great surprises there, though.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 2, 2008)

Apparently there's a crowd outside SJP chanting "sack the board". 

It's those little things that remind you or 'normal life':

Fish & chips
Rainy bank holidays
Racism in the Daily Mail
Rising inflation rates
Euphoric/inconsolable Newcastle Utd fans


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> Same here, I ilked Ashley's approach to signing players, I think that Dennis Wise thing was a massive mistake



Massive - Talksport news just said that KK's dislike of the 'management structure' was one of the main topics at the meetings last night and this morning. He was being used as a puppet for Wise's unpalatable decisions - a few days before Milner was sold KK said he was definitely NOT for sale - then he gave that strange interview when he said that it was his idea [he wasn't very convincing] - and set the scene for MO possibly going as well. 

Has MO even signed this new contract? If he did I didn't see it reported.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 2, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> Massive - Talksport news just said that KK's dislike of the 'management structure' was one of the main topics at the meetings last night and this morning. He was being used as a puppet for Wise's unpalatable decisions - a few days before Milner was sold KK said he was definitely NOT for sale - then he gave that strange interview when he said that it was his idea [he wasn't very convincing] - and set the scene for MO possibly going as well.
> 
> Has MO even signed this new contract? If he did I didn't see it reported.



Owen will be gone in January, for about £17.95 max.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dennis Wise and Joey Barton, what a lovely club.


----------



## isitme (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is anyone going to manage the club if Dennis Wise is choosing who you can't buy?
And why do they think Dennis Wise had more idea than Keegan when KK managed Newcastle to their best period in 50 years whereas Wise did nowt that special ever?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Owen will be gone in January, for about £17.95 max.



Nah the cash point will only have Twenties and Ashley will be told to keep the change.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> Why is anyone going to manage the club if Dennis Wise is choosing who you can't buy?
> And why do they think Dennis Wise had more idea than Keegan when KK managed Newcastle to their best period in 50 years whereas Wise did nowt that special ever?



taking Mill-wall to the FA cup final was pretty special?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> Why is anyone going to manage the club if Dennis Wise is choosing who you can't buy?
> And why do they think Dennis Wise had more idea than Keegan when KK managed Newcastle to their best period in 50 years whereas Wise did nowt that special ever?



I know but then again maybe Wise just waves a broken bottle in Ashley's face as a negotiating tactic.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> taking Mill-wall to the FA cup final was pretty special?



and then being shown up as a classless, thuggish cunt by Ronaldo...


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 2, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> anyone want to Buy my Beardo and Asprilla matchworn shirts ?



No


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is this such a suprise that keegans gone? Surely you Newcastle fans knew he wouldn't stay long at the start? I thought that was the obvious thing when he went back.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

Setanta Sports reporting he's gone.

Ashley is a stupid cunt. Wise is a stupid cunt. 

Get em out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Think its pretty much certain he's sacked, just waiting for the press conference that was meant to happen now.


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought he quit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Nah.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

He is gone


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sure i read he quit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Highly placed football sources saying he's been sacked. I imagine he was being forced out by Assley anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

Dennis Wise?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Think its pretty much certain he's sacked, just waiting for the press conference that was meant to happen now.



Am sitting here watching Setanta news waiting for the same. 



> taking Mill-wall to the FA cup final was pretty special?



Yeah, but he's shit. Ask any Leeds fan. It was Poyet who was the brains there and when he left to Spurs Leeds nosedived.

Don't blame keegan at all. There's only one Kevin Keegan, One Kevin Keegan. Walking along, singing a song, walking in a Keegan wonderland.

God bless you sir.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Even though he's gone, he saved us from relegation, and i'll always be thankful for that.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 2, 2008)

He's won a fair bit in his time as manager - Newcastle, Man City and Fulham....

he's certainly a successful manager imo


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Man city wouldn't be where they're now without keegans help along the way.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> I thought he quit.



Sky says 'sacked'.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Even though he's gone, he saved us from relegation, and i'll always be thankful for that.



But who'll save you this time if Owen leaves - Dennis Wise?? He couldn't save Leeds in the Championship!!

KK deserved better - when he took over NU were heading for the drop. Just by staying in the PL he made millions for the owner.


----------



## isitme (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Newcstle would have stayed up under Allardyce, but we would have been shit shit shit

I don't hold it against Keegan at all, I bet he thought he would be able to buy players when they offered him the manager job


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> But who'll save you this time if Owen leaves - Dennis Wise?? He couldn't save Leeds in the Championship!!
> 
> KK deserved better - when he took over NU were heading for the drop. Just by staying in the PL he made millions for the owner.



I really don't know tbh. Looked like this might be the season we actually win something, with keegan in charge and the place buzzing, i don't think things will be that way for a long time again yet. The managers linked with us don't sound appealing either, other than Moyes. But why would he want to come to a place run by an owner like Ashley?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

What serious manager is going to come to a club where Wise and Jiminez buy the players? None. Simple. 

Its gonna be Wise, no question. 

As i said before thats the end of Ashley watching from the terraces. There is going to be a massive backlash against all this. He was never Toon to start off with and now he's killed Bambi.


----------



## Rollem (Sep 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> He's won a fair bit in his time as manager - Newcastle, Man City and Fulham....
> 
> he's certainly a successful manager imo



he's a quitter in my book.....


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

He has won promotion from the Championship with all those clubs, Relahni.  Bryan Robson has a similar record, Neil Warnock probably has a better record...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope the fans chant 'sack the board' all the way through our next match at home v hull. And through every single match this season.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 2, 2008)

why is milner such an issue with this? the boy wanted to leave didn't he? keegan couldn't have stopped that anyway no


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Milner just adds to the frustration i think.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I hope the fans chant 'sack the board' all the way through our next match at home v hull. And through every single match this season.



But, weren't you the one who kept trumping on about Ashley being a benevolent billionaire who would invest in all those new, shiny and expensive players?


(whilst the rest of us pointed out that he was a shonky businessman with a dubious history)


----------



## Relahni (Sep 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He has won promotion from the Championship with all those clubs, Relahni.  Bryan Robson has a similar record, Neil Warnock probably has a better record...



bollocks.

None of those ever got anywhere near the prem title and certainly didn't play great football?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> bollocks.
> 
> None of those ever got anywhere near the prem.



You're confident in that assertion?  Warnock wasn't there the season before last, say?  Robson didn't get Boro promoted to the Prem twice?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You're confident in that assertion?  Warnock wasn't there the season before last, say?  Robson didn't get Boro promoted to the Prem twice?



prem title.

boss was coming


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> prem title.
> 
> boss was coming



Haha, fairy nuff


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Security are getting heavy handed with fans at St James.I hope Ashleys car is brick proof


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

Are they kicking off at the ground then?  How many there?


----------



## Rollem (Sep 2, 2008)

are they trying to lynch keegan


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Ashley realizes the seriousness of his decision.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see if he turns up in the shirt, like, ever again.  He has been a fool to himself tying his own fate to that of Keegan's.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

he wont ever be able to sit with the fans ever again now.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

He'll be a very brave man if her ever turns up to a match again ffs.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wise to take over ? Happy days are here again


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Shepherd on ssn now, why?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2008)

Newcastle fans....just give up. Choose another sport, you are finished with football, and have been for over 30 years.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats so true sadly.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I can see a newcastle fans owned club being started up soon. who should be the manager? keegan?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newcastle fans....just give up. Choose another sport, you are finished with football, and have been for over 30 years.



We were playing in the Champions League not that long ago.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 2, 2008)

JOKE club...why does anyone think they are bigger than they are.....lots of naked fat blokes crying in the stands does not a great club make????


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> We were playing in the Champions League not that long ago.



So were Leeds United.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's the actions of the club that make the fans look like idiots ffs.I'm still in denial and hope we've really been taken over by billionaires and thats what the press conference is all about.Not likely is it ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> It's the actions of the club that make the fans look like idiots ffs.



Exactly. Did we decide to sack keegan? No, the board did.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newcastle fans....just give up. Choose another sport, you are finished with football, and have been for over 30 years.



Fuck off. 

That is the statement of somebody who knows nowt about football. Not a Man U fan are you? Living in Surrey? Its not about giving up, its about loyalty to your club in good times and bad.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Right now I'm feeling no loyalty at all.I'd be quite pleased if no one turned up at the next home game to show Ashley what he's done.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> So were Leeds United.



You point was we've been dead for 30 years. Clearly this is incorrect.


----------



## jiggajagga (Sep 2, 2008)

The worst thing in this whole debacle is the fact that the least thought of, the least important in all this are the fans!!

Fuck the fans is what Ashley and Wise are saying!

When what goes on off the field is more important and exciting than on the field the team is in trouble, fuck the whole game is in trouble!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Seconded.It's unbelievable that Ashley has underestimated how the fans feel about Keegan.He'll never recover from this no matter who he brings in or buys now.If we won the Premiership and Champions League the Toon fans won't trust him again.


----------



## isitme (Sep 2, 2008)

it's a strange decision to be sure


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Seconded.It's unbelievable that Ashley has underestimated how the fans feel about Keegan.He'll never recover from this no matter who he brings in or buys now.If we won the Premiership and Champions League the Toon fans won't trust him again.



That's how i feel.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

why are we waiting for official confirmation still??


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think they're trying to talk him into staying.And it looks like Ronaldo won't be fuckin joining us in January


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm just wondering if this reaction has given them second thoughts.


----------



## E.J. (Sep 2, 2008)

*First post on Toon Army thread..........*



jiggajagga said:


> The worst thing in this whole debacle is the fact that the least thought of, the least important in all this are the fans!!
> 
> Fuck the fans is what Ashley and Wise are saying!
> 
> When what goes on off the field is more important and exciting than on the field the team is in trouble, fuck the whole game is in trouble!!



I'm just wondering if Keegan's public backing of Joey Barton was the final straw for Mike Ashley (or a factor); in terms of forcing wor Kev out of St James's? And to think that the Toon started quite well this season and KK did a good job of keeping the team from a possible relegation last season.

It seems to me imo that Mike Ashley is yet another football club owner who has shot himself in the foot. Yet alone he's lot the plot & the trust from the fans after this annoucement!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe.I wouldn't like to be stuck in a room with Keegan at full rant,red faced and arms flailing about


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

rumour is that lambias got rid and ashley is trying to persuade him to stay,

ashley should have kept Mort.

please don't let plastic fans get involved in this.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1383045,00.html

SAVED !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

just heard it on the radio!!!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

The only place more absurd than this is . . . Shearer. He has to bring Shearer in, nothing else makes less sense.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I need to chamge me fuckin pants.I'll tell you what Trippy,I always knew that Mike Ashley was a great bloke


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I still wont forgive ashley for this, im just relieved still.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

ofcourse this doesn't rule out he's resigned.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1383045,00.html
> 
> SAVED !


that fits the lambias v ashley story.

BRING BACK MORT


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh FFS Trippy ^puts shitty pants back on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm just saying what the radio said,lol, can't imagine he would resign from this!


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 2, 2008)

the thing is, i can imagine him resigning i this situation.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

The great thing is loads of people will lose money from betting on this.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, which is how this all started last night.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Bloody annoying though, how this club always takes so long to make statements. And now leaves us waiting for confirmation that keegan is definitely still manager!


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

dead man walking now , whatever happens


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Bloody annoying though, how this club always takes so long to make statements. And now leaves us waiting for confirmation that keegan is definitely still manager!



Still think he's walked , that statement is all about them not him . Feking tossers .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe he's just gone on a bender.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Still think he's walked , that statement is all about them not him . Feking tossers .



Funny how they ended the statement with 'for the avoidance of doubt'


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Funny how they ended the statement with 'for the avoidance of doubt'



yeah , if he has gone i wonder if Terry Mac will fek off too lol .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

Not bloody likely. He'll be here doing some mystery job until he dies.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Apparently keegan was telling friends earlier that he had been fired. Strange news all around this is. All i want is for keegan to stay and then we can all move on from it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> That is the statement of somebody who knows nowt about football. Not a Man U fan are you? Living in Surrey? Its not about giving up, its about loyalty to your club in good times and bad.



Newcastle had good times?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newcastle had good times?



Aye , we have a good time at every match , the result might not be good but we still have a "good time"


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newcastle had good times?



I refer you to my earlier post.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aye , we have a good time at every match , the result might not be good but we still have a "good time"



...and there was the 1969 Inter-Cities Fairs Cup!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Apparently keegan was telling friends earlier that he had been fired. Strange news all around this is. All i want is for keegan to stay and then we can all move on from it.



Chairman sacked him without Ashleys consent , Ashley aint even in Newcastle .
Things seemed to go tits up when Mort left and the other feker took over .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope that stupid tosser Llambias gets his p45.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 2, 2008)

This all reminds me a little bit of this http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/blackpool/3403193.stm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Any chance the board are just trying to save themselves the blame and get keegan to resign/take the responsibility(as usual)?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Any chance the board are just trying to save themselves the blame and get keegan to resign/take the responsibility(as usual)?



Think was over Barton to Blackburn plus a player in return , Barton didn't want to  go so Keegan stopped the transfer .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newcastle had good times?



Again, the statement of a glory hunter.

There were the two 4-3's against Liverpool, beating Barca with Tino's hat trick. And so much more. Course, if your a glory hunter who know nothing about football then you wouldn't understand that. All you'd be interested in is saying you've won the league.

Do tell us, what team do you support? And where do you live, not the town, the county will do.

Keegan has resigned, either that or Wise will be going tomorrow. My money is on the former.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Again, the statement of a glory hunter.



Exactly. Since when could you only have good times by just winning trophies? 

Anyway, im hoping against hope that keegan hasn't resigned. Just doesn't feel right for him to go.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 2, 2008)

Wales and Everton for mwgdrwg, not even the same country 



This is all a bit odd, quite intrigued about what will come out in the morning.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Wales and Everton for mwgdrwg, not even the same country
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2008)

pigsonthewing;7986016][QUOTE=Flashman said:


> Wales and Everton for mwgdrwg, not even the same country
> 
> 
> lol



C'mon...Bangor City! 

I lived in Newcastle for a few years, married a Geordie and still love winding you up.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg;7986224][QUOTE=pigsonthewing said:


> C'mon...Bangor City!
> 
> I lived in Newcastle for a few years, married a Geordie and still love winding you up.



Aye ,where did you live ?


----------



## zoltan (Sep 2, 2008)

dont say Throckley. please


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2008)

pigsonthewing;7986242][QUOTE=mwgdrwg said:


> Aye ,where did you live ?



North Shields


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm just gonna wait till tmrw and see whether keegan turns up to training or not. if he doesn't, then we'll know he's not the manager,imo.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 2, 2008)

mwgdrwg;7986224][QUOTE=pigsonthewing said:


> C'mon...Bangor City!
> 
> I lived in Newcastle for a few years, married a Geordie and still love winding you up.





I'm not from Geordieland or support them.

Local team for me shite or not (mostly shite).


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 3, 2008)

I read somewhere Ashley is a Spurtz supporter,makes him look like an even bigger twat standing with the Geordie supporters in his Newcastle shirt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Apparently keegan has not resigned and talks will be held over next few days.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

No shit sherlock. The strange thing is that, despite all the outcry, Keegan's latest spell still seems him winning fewer games (as a percentage) than bloody Big Sam.

Which, given Keegan's shaky knowledge about the transfer market and past inability to move clubs on/stick it out, must be a concern. As messiahs go, he's a bit unconvincing.

And, if rumours are to be believed, that Keegan walked out because of a proposed sale of Barton, then he really does need his head examining.


----------



## isitme (Sep 3, 2008)

Still nothing clear

anyone know if he showed up at training today?

@tarranau- I don't think he walked out over one thing, more the fact that he doesn't have any control over ins and outs at the club, but he is the one who has to talk to the press about it, and sometimes he seems completely out of the loop as to what is happening


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Dennis wise is the one that needs to go, he's caused nothing but trouble.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 3, 2008)

Well not really. I doubt it was just the selling of Barton and Owen (whom I've said we should sell on many occasions), but more the fact that they wanted to sell them and bring nobody else in. Our squad is paper thin and we can't afford to lose two players without replacing them. That, it seems to me, is the crux of the matter. Allied with the fact that the two players brought in were completly unknown to Keegan and that Wise never looked at a single player on a list Keegan gave him.

This is not an issue in isolation, its all about getting players into a club with a minuscule squad. Its about idiots who knaw nowt in controll of transfers. I mean its Keegan who will be judged on the signings, not Wise or Jiminez. If these players they bring in, or don't bring in, result in a really bad run who gets sacked? Keegan or Wise/Jiminez?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> Still nothing clear
> 
> anyone know if he showed up at training today?
> 
> @tarranau- I don't think he walked out over one thing, more the fact that he doesn't have any control over ins and outs at the club, but he is the one who has to talk to the press about it, and sometimes he seems completely out of the loop as to what is happening



Hate to point it out, but given Keegan's past flakiness and inability to build teams in the longer term, no club in their right mind is going to give him that much control over player purchases. Particularly with the increasingly continental style of club structure that's become the done thing.

Ashley did a dumb thing taking over Newcastle to be fair. Unless he lived up to silly ideas that he was a billionaire benefactor going to throw around cash, he was always going to attract derision. Truth is, he's spending enough just trying to pay off the debts from previous overspending managers, Keegan included.


----------



## isitme (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Hate to point it out, but given Keegan's past flakiness and inability to build teams in the longer term, no club in their right mind is going to give him that much control over player purchases. Particularly with the increasingly continental style of club structure that's become the done thing.
> 
> Ashley did a dumb thing taking over Newcastle to be fair. Unless he lived up to silly ideas that he was a billionaire benefactor going to throw around cash, he was always going to attract derision. Truth is, he's spending enough just trying to pay off the debts from previous overspending managers, Keegan included.



That's totally irrelevent to what we are talking abuot tho. In other words you think Keegan is a shit manager? fair dos, but if he is the manager he shuold be allowed to choose which players he buys. I bet when they offered him the job they didn't tell him 'We think you'd be a great coach, but we think you are a shite manager so we are giong to get some other people in to control transfers

(and he left a good squad at newcastle in the 90s anyway, it wasn't his fault dalgliesh sold all his best players dirt cheap to stamp his authority on the club)


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Hate to point it out, but given Keegan's past flakiness and inability to build teams in the longer term, no club in their right mind is going to give him that much control over player purchases. Particularly with the increasingly continental style of club structure that's become the done thing.
> 
> Ashley did a dumb thing taking over Newcastle to be fair. Unless he lived up to silly ideas that he was a billionaire benefactor going to throw around cash, he was always going to attract derision. Truth is, he's spending enough just trying to pay off the debts from previous overspending managers, Keegan included.



Not a toon fan are you?

Keegan flakiness could also been seen as principled. If you understood the situation then you may see that. He left the Toon originally when the club was floated and he was stiffed on a verbal deal between him and John Hall about a bonus he would get. After all it was Keegan who made the club so bloody valuable in the first place. He left England because he didn't think he was up to it. Excellent. If only Steve Maclaren had been a principled.

Its nice your are so concerned about billionaire Ashley's cash. He not paying a penny for Keegan's previous regime and your assertion is arse. He is paying for the profligacy of the Fat Controller, who used to run the club. It was him who sanctioned each overpriced purchase and him who brought in the two bob managers (Souness anybody). Ashley has paid off debt, but hes a business man and if he didn't know that before buying the club then more fool him. I'd imagine if I searched your posts I wouldn't find you being so sympathetic to big business in other context. When its the Toon and you can kick us when we are down its a different matter though eh?

As for building teams in the longer term, well apart from Arsenal and Man U, who has? Which clubs are you thinking of when you write that drivel?

Lets be honest, there are loads of people who are loving this. Newcastle is a favourite whipping boy of sanctamonious sofa pundits. We provide the soap opera and shoot ourselves in the foot too often, but that is about who is running the club, not the club in and of itself.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, Ashley won't lose any money. He's renown on the stock market as being a sharp operator, on the edge of legality. Never in doubt for me - I did chuckle at the time when people were wittering on about this benevolent billionaire stereotype.

The troube with Keegan is that he's never stuck anything out for a length of time and his purchases have often proved to be shite. He's been out of football for some time and even prior to that his knowledge of players and scouting network was shaky at best. He's good at giving a team a boost and getting them to play better, but his mental stability, his inability to build clubs and his (reportedly) outdated training methods and habits were always going to bite him in the arse sometime soon

I said this at the time that Keegan was appointed. He was probably the best choice, feeding on the fans loyalty and buying a little extra time to rebuild, but there was never, ever going to be a happy ending for this one.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 3, 2008)

But it has nothing to do with his training methods. It has nothing to do with his scouting. It has everything to do with the fact that our club is being run from London by a load of people who seem more interested in saving money so they call sell us off at a profit. 

The set up should have ensured that keegans lack of awareness in the transfer market didn't hurt us. He tells Wise what he needs, left back for example, Wise comes back with a list of players and Keegan tells him who he wants from those.

You are blaming Keegan where he has no culpability. You want to seem like the wise sage, but actually you're not. You didn't predict he would be undermined by some cockernee sparra now did you?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

I could have done though. It'd hardly have taken Nostradamus to predict that chirpy, cheeky Wise and thin-skinned Keegan were going to clash, would it? Or that money and transfers would be an issue?

This isn't some situation unique to Newcastle, nor is it the 70s where managers told the board where to go  - get real. Only the very best managers, with a proven record of success, can make those kinds of demands to the board. And you're fooling yourself if you believe that Keegan, messiah-reputation aside, is one of those select few managers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, tarannau has shown in the past he knows nothing about football. I wouldn't take him seriously.  he's on my ignore list for a  reason.

i suggest you all do the same.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Guys, tarannau has shown in the past he knows nothing about football. I wouldn't take him seriously.  he's on my ignore list for a  reason.



Bollocks. If I'm on your ignore list, then how come you keep responding to my posts you plum.

You forget that I went out with a Geordie for nearly 5 years, lived up there briefly, even visiting St James' on a couple of occasions when Kev was last manager. They were my second team really. Now you can pretend that you're a know-all sitting in your London armchair, but at the end of the day you're even more of an unqualified internet gobshite than I am. BTW - was I right when I suggested that Ashley wouln't splash out and that Kev prolly wouldn't last?

And at least I'm not a fairweather plastic fan.


----------



## isitme (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You forget that I went out with a Geordie for nearly 5 years, lived up there briefly, even visiting St James' on a couple of occasions when Kev was last manager. They were my second team really.



You obviously know the club inside out then


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread makes me want a Ham & Pease Pudding stottie.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> You obviously know the club inside out then



Wouldn't claim that, but at least I've been to Newcastle and experienced a real live game of soccerball. 

Which is more than some of these fanatic so-called fans on this thread have managed. 



Besides, you didn't need to by Mystic Meg to see this one coming. Good riddance to Shepherd and latterly Allardyce, but Ashley and Keegan never were going to be the messianic paragons that some seemed to think they'd be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm just laughing now after that quote, tbh.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Guys, tarannau has shown in the past he knows nothing about football. I wouldn't take him seriously.



Far from siding with anyone and even caring in the slightest but this is rich coming from someone who had never heard of Chris Hughton and Steve McMahon until this year


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

I've heard of those guys before, actually. Just didn't realize it was that steve mcmahon at the time. Anyhow,im not the one blatantly unfairly criticizing keegan here just for the sake of an argument.


----------



## isitme (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Besides, you didn't need to by Mystic Meg to see this one coming. Good riddance to Shepherd and latterly Allardyce, but Ashley and Keegan never were going to be the messianic paragons that some seemed to think they'd be.



I don't think anyone said they would

The club did seem to be moving in the right direction since they arrived until this debacle in my view

And by the way, despite all of the specualation and so on about this, the only facts are that Keegan has missed two days training to have meetings with the board. Everything else was made up by the media

the protest yesterday is more a testament to the lack of employment opportunities in Newcastle than anything else


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Breaking news:

Talks are on going with keegan and he remains as manager!!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I've heard of those guys before, actually. Just didn't realize it was that steve mcmahon at the time.



So you weren't upset when Nigel Pearson was replaced by Chris Hughton back in February and asked something along the lines of "Who the fuck is Chris Hughton?"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Biffo said:


> So you weren't upset when Nigel Pearson was replaced by Chris Hughton back in February and asked something along the lines of "Who the fuck is Chris Hughton?"



Ah yeh, fair enough about hughton, but knew of steve mcmahon!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Just relieved to be hearing that news atm!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1383562,00.html

This sounds hopeful.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I've heard of those guys before, actually. Just didn't realize it was that steve mcmahon at the time. Anyhow,im not the one blatantly unfairly criticizing keegan here just for the sake of an argument.



Why I am 'blatantly 'unfairly' criticizing Keegan you goon?



I quite like the man, but my comments about his thin skin, lack of long tem achievement and poor recent record winning at Newcastle stand.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Yup, that's what i heard skunk. Sounds like somethings been  or being sorted out. I still reckon wise should leave, i wonder if thats what keegan is trying to make happen?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Besides, you didn't need to by Mystic Meg to see this one coming. Good riddance to Shepherd and latterly Allardyce, but Ashley and Keegan never were going to be the messianic paragons that some seemed to think they'd be.



Its easy to be wise after the fact, hindsight is always 20-20. 

Look this is not about the extremes of opinion, hero worshipping Kev or demonising him as some kind of clown.

Ashely bought our club and therefore you would think he had some intention of moving it forward. He hasn't. He's paid off some debt and that got him some credit with the fans but he can't live off that while the team on the pitch disintegrates. He installed Wise after he brough Keegan back, so to say that this could be seen when Keegan arrived would require Mystic Meg. When you say you'd seen it, I wonder what insight you had into Ashley that others didn't? Who'd have thought he buy a club and then not want to spend any money? Apart from you that is. Was it unrealistic of the Toon army to think the opposite? 

Keegan, irrespective of what you think of his record after, was an extremely successful manager for us. Only Sir Bobby, God bless him, got anywhere near that. Why? Because both of them understood the team and the fans. We'd rather play good, attacking football, than win the league in reality. Keegan came back and its hardly naive of us to think he would get us going again, if you understood anything about the Toon you'd understand that. 

It's not like we're demanding huge signings, like Chlesea or Man U or the new Man City, but something more along the lines of Randy Learner at Villa. but again, the reality is not what you and most of those crowing now are interested in. You'll take the one fat, shirtless Geordie carried away in the excitement/upset of it all to represent us all. Again because it helps paint us as over demanding fans. We're not. In fact, we're pretty simple. All we want is a club who will deliver a manager who plays attacking football, with the ball on the ground. A manager who will sign players who are honest and will give 100% whilst wearing the black and white.  If they do that and we never win anything then so be it. Whats so complicated or unreasonable about that?

Oh and just to clear it up, I used to have a season ticket until I moved south and couldn't afford the travel. Still go to many games mind.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

Theres a lot of chatter on the Toon message boards about wanting Mort back.The club seemed smooth and the media relationship seemed stable with him.


----------



## rennie (Sep 3, 2008)

so what's up with Keegan then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

What's up is he's still our manager and looks like he still will be.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> but something more along the lines of Randy Learner at Villa. but again, the reality is not what you and most of those crowing now are interested in. You'll take the one fat, shirtless Geordie carried away in the excitement/upset of it all to represent us all. Again because it helps paint us as over demanding fans. We're not. In fact, we're pretty simple. All we want is a club who will deliver a manager who plays attacking football, with the ball on the ground. A manager who will sign players who are honest and will give 100% whilst wearing the black and white.  If they do that and we never win anything then so be it. Whats so complicated or unreasonable about that?
> .



Obvious thing to point out. Randy Learner's the head and family heir of global financial powerhouse MBNA, already the owner of a successful US sports franchise.

And Ashley's a fat bloke who owns discount sports outlets, making much of his money through dodgy brand acquisition, dubious sales practices and some sharp operating in the stock market. He's a pile em high and sell em cheap merchant.

To compare those two owners is ridiculous in itself. I know everyone was keen to see the back of Shepherd, but from the frying pan...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

In light of whats happened with Man City the other day Ashley is complete small fry.I've got no doubt NUFC will be bought by some Saudi or American company quite soon.I think Ashley just stumbled into this and thought it would be a good hobby.He even admitted he didn't check the books properly before buying.He's took a lot of stick in the last 2 days (and rightly so for letting it get this far) but he has cleared all of our debts which is great for interested buyers.I really believe he wanted to come in and spend a few million on trophy players and take us top 4.Once he realised how much shit we owed it's hit him hard.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just read this on another board and it's probably false but interesting all the same.

Your official version to be announced in the next few hours.

Newcastle United had accepted an offer of significant investment into the club from Adhu Dhabi United Group.

As this developed through August a number of high profile world stars were lined up to sign for NUFC.

These signings were to be a statement of intent one of which is the now known about Robinho deal for Man City.

Kevin stated he did not want players motivated by money at the team he wanted a team with heart and soul. Mike Ashley supported Keegan and attempted to still bring in the investment. The ADUG thereon insisted on Keegans departure prior to investing.

The deal fell apart at the last minute because of Kevins caring stance that players must care for the club and want to play football.

Events of the investment in Manchester City now show you the ramifications of that decision not to sack Keegan. The money at the 11th hour was invested into MC and therefore this has caused huge difficulty for all.

The board are currently in discussions about resolutions to a number of issues. more later


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Obvious thing to point out. Randy Learner's the head and family heir of global financial powerhouse MBNA, already the owner of a successful US sports franchise.
> 
> And Ashley's a fat bloke who owns discount sports outlets, making much of his money through dodgy brand acquisition, dubious sales practices and some sharp operating in the stock market. He's a pile em high and sell em cheap merchant.
> 
> To compare those two owners is ridiculous in itself. I know everyone was keen to see the back of Shepherd, but from the frying pan...



Who's comparing them? All i said was, in terms of ambition, thats what we would have taken. I said nothing about experience. Learner doesn't buy the players he leaves it to those who know what they are doing. Ashley could easily do the same. What's ridiculous about that? 

And again with your 20-20 hindsight.

Look i'll draw this to a close by saying that tarannau you are a football genuis and a sage. If only us Toon fans were as clever and perceptive as you. We should all just shut up wanting the best for our club because we brought it all on ourselves by not consulting you first.

You should just take a read back of your posts and see how it makes you come across.  All very "I told you so" after the fact but nothing about how Newcastle can move forward. Your just one of a long line of people enjoying our misfortune and I'm not sure why you are even on this thread? Other than to gloat natch.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

NUFC are reporting that Wise has left


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

No way! this is great if true!!!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

If he goes I think we can assume Kev's staying.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

NUFC.COM sorry Trippy LOL


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 3, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> NUFC are reporting that Wise has left



Where?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Just seen it!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant if true (though trying not to late the hopes get too high).

Was/Is this the only way Ashley could retain any control of the club, in regards to the fans?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 3, 2008)

Fuck off Wise. Take your muckle geet heed with ye.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 3, 2008)

^prays to Mecca

well,looks out window at St James


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 3, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> NUFC are reporting that Wise has left



.com are normally spot on .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

It sounds official to me. I expect to hear that wise is gone tmrw morning.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 4, 2008)

*From tomorrow's paper*

Looks like KK might just manage to push Wise out - though the papers were running this sort of story about 'player revolt' when Big Sham left too.



> As further talks were taking place to end the bizarre stand-off between Keegan and his directors, the signs of a nascent rebellion were becoming apparent at the Tyneside club whose players share the club supporters' sense of outrage at the high-profile developments of the past few days.
> 
> The Newcastle captain, Michael Owen, is expected to lead a delegation of players who will demand answers from the board over the uncertain future of Keegan and the revelations that every player had been put up for sale during the last transfer window.





> While Keegan was away sorting out his future with the backing of League Managers Association chief executive Richard Bevan, his assistant, Chris Hughton, supervised training yesterday at Newcastle's Darsley Park training HQ, where the atmosphere among the players was described by one insider as "down and angry because he's so popular".
> 
> They are all said to be "100 per cent behind" Keegan and are adamant that they do not want to see Tottenham assistant manager Gus Poyet – who was director of football Dennis Wise's right-hand man at Leeds United and Swindon Town – or Real Zaragoza manager Marcelino Garcia Toral.
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...olt-over-Kevin-Keegans-future---Football.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Lets just hope common sense is the winner here. Wise should never have been there in the first place.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2008)

Quite frankly if that's true then good on them


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lets just hope common sense is the winner here. Wise should never have been there in the first place.



And I don't like the idea of his mate Poyet as the new manager. That'd be cosy for them. A little reunion. Almost romantic


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Since when did the rumour of poyet start?


----------



## isitme (Sep 4, 2008)

these rumours are all proper rumours 

'Michael Owen to lead player revolt' indeed

If Wise did stay and Keegan went it would make the board even less popular than the old one. Wether Ashley did buy the club as a 'hobby' like his public appearance suggests or just to make money it would be a terrible mistake. 

Like I said before. the only real facts are that Keegan has missed a few days training because of important meetings with the board following a disastrous transfer window. The most obvious target of these meetings will be to sort out the recruitment policy so that this doesn't happen in January.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2008)

Latest from NUFC.com:





> It was reported by various news sources on Thursday that Mike Ashley was flying back into the UK after a business trip to the USA in order to meet with Kevin Keegan.
> 
> However a bleaker claim is also doing the rounds that there's no chance of any amicable resolution to the situation - and that the final agreement of a financial settlement for KK will be followed by a formal statement
> of the "mutual consent" variety in the next 24 hours.
> ...


 Not particularly encouraging


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Fuck sake. This is the reason i'm thinking they haven't said anything.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

According to SSN, if keegan was to resign he would owe Mike Ashley £2m. If keegan was sacked, Ashley would owe keegan £2m. If that's the case, i can not see keegan resigning.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2008)

Keegan's leaving; it's whether it's now or in the near future that's up for grabs. Given that he's not that flush after the failure of his Soccer Circus business he'll want a decent payout.

The trust between Keegan and Ashley has gone. I think it's also fairly clear that Ashley, for all his self promotion, isn't going to bankroll the club's massive debt. Well, not more than he has already.  He's a fairly rich bloke, but it sounds as though he didn't pay due diligence with his purchase and has been saddled and shocked by the deficit that Shepherd and Co left. And in the credit crunch and his shonky business gearing, Ashley's more Mr Byrite than Russian Oligarch or Arabian consortium.

The only way Keegan will really stay in the longer term is if someone takes over Newcastle, or perhaps if Ashley finds a spare £100m behind the sofa

It's unfortunately a bit similar to the West Ham situation. Past chairmen have vastly overspent and have left the club financially in the shit. Fans, however, still expect big purchases. Short of a massively rich new chairman  showing a willingness to splash the cash there's no way to square that issue - previous ways of raising cash through dubious financial means (securisation of future ticket sales/ground etc) aren't available in this economic climate. Newcastle need a sugar daddy, or balancing the books is the only option. Man Utd can get away with servicing massive debt, the Geordies and the vast majority of the division can't.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

How did he ever reckon that Soccer Circus was going to turn a profit?  It just looked completely shit.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.breakingnews.ie/sport/mhqlgbcwsnkf/

Even Newcastle City Council are backing Keegan


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Any potential investors must be watching all this and thinking "Fuck that"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashley is a disgrace for even letting this happen.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Any potential investors must be watching all this and thinking "Fuck that"



Unfortunately you've probably got a point.

For sale: one middling to relegation threatened premiership club with little recent record of success and a massive budget deficit. Prospective owners should report to a fanatical group of fans with slightly unrealistic expectations and a busybody council. Oh, and the club should come as a job lot with a mentally frail manager, loveable enough, but looking unlikely to last the course.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ashley is a disgrace for even letting this happen.



Really? I'm not sure if you can't point the blame more squarely at the foot of Shepherd and the previous board.

FWIW - and it's difficult to see the wood for the trees here - I suspect Ashley has spunked a fair bit of cash on the club, enjoying the adulation and his 'King kev' shirt in the stands. I just think he's constrained by the massive debt repayments and is either unwilling, or unable (in this present economic climate) to put more even cash into the firing line.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm fearing a statement today or tonight.I have a feeling in my water.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> FWIW - and it's difficult to see the wood for the trees here - I suspect Ashley has spunked a fair bit of cash on the club, enjoying the adulation and his 'King kev' shirt in the stands. I just think he's constrained by the massive debt repayments and is either unwilling, or unable (in this present economic climate) to put more even cash into the firing line.


the lack of due diligence and later announcements about the state of the clubs finances, players being bought on future sponsorship payments etc. suggests that he thought he was going to be able to buy players but has ended up in this paying off debt situation. which makes NUFC more attractive to investors but doesn't help in the short term. 

re: lambias, someone who has run gambling institutions isn't going to have the know-how or man-management to keep people happy at a football club, as Mort somehow managed.

when .com start preparing people for protests you know things are pretty advanced and the anger is deep. they normally keep well out of anything SKY/london media, could ridicule.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Fuck. keegan has resigned. its official.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

link. although it seems to ahe grounds in reality. fuck we're a joke


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fuck. keegan has resigned. its official.



Source?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2008)

Where's that from Trippy?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Its on ssn right now. should be able to find online sources pretty soon. im too drunk right now.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

.com KK KO


----------



## E.J. (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its on ssn right now. should be able to find online sources pretty soon. im too drunk right now.



The not suprising annoucement that KK has resigned is also on the BBC Sport website!

Breaking News - Keegan Resigns

So it looks like that odius taxi-assualting, Blue Peter co-vandalising, poison dwarf Dennis Wise will stay on as Executive (Director) of Football then!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its on ssn right now. should be able to find online sources pretty soon. im too drunk right now.



At before 7 on a Thursday? Who left a half opened bottle of Babycham around?


Haven't seen this news pop up anywhere myself of yet. Wouldn't be a surprise I guess, but if it does happen anyone reckon Ashley will be hounded out of Newcastle? Cue more reluctance to put more money in and possibly a quick sale, keeping Newcastle as unstable as ever.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 4, 2008)

Winston Legthigh said:


> Source?



Resigned , theres gonna be hell on now i reckon .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

The next manager will be booed out the ground unless its shearer i think.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> At before 7 on a Thursday? Who left a half opened bottle of Babycham around?.


maybe he's elsewhere in the world and its actually later than 7pm.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> The next manager will be booed out the ground unless its shearer i think.


based on your extensive experience of st james'?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Just my feeling towards whoever comes in atm.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 4, 2008)

for fucks sake.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

mature, there are other good managers out there.

If, however, it is ratboy wise in charge the hull game could be pretty empty.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 4, 2008)

its not KK, its the whole fuckin rubbish NUFC thing

ho hum

could be worse I spose


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 4, 2008)

Booing a replacement manager who had nothing to do with Keegan leaving would be incredibly stupid tbh.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

but pretty much any replacement will ahve something to do with keegan leaving. becasue he will have been appointed by the board who made keegans positions untenable.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Loads of fans dumping their season tickets in the bin already they're saying.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 4, 2008)

please please please don't take what SSN is saying as gospel. there's a difference between the sky reporting and the reality. but it helps if you;ve been to newcastle to understand it.

what happens is that there are some idiots in newcastle who will do anything to get on the cameras, dumping your ticket in the bin is a good method of ensuring this, as is going to some daft signing unveiling and pouring cider on your mates head. for ssn this is representative, for intelligent geordies it isn't.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Aye i know. But can understand the frustration.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep, from your extensive experience of owning a season ticket, eh Trippy?

Precious.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

One manager i would be happy with is moyes, not sure who else.


----------



## strung out (Sep 4, 2008)

i love newcastle united. they make me feel good about supporting my own club


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh god. just listenin to the radio,some twat just said bring back freddy shepherd. fuckin hell! couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2008)

Shearer ! Shearer !!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 4, 2008)

They ought to fit a fucking revolving door on the manager's office up there.

Leicester of the North.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 4, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Shearer ! Shearer !!




no chance he'd walk into that shit


----------



## zoltan (Sep 4, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Shearer ! Shearer !!




NO NO NO

Please NO


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2008)

But it's the only appointment that could make things worse. Hence, it has to be him . . . .


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 4, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> But it's the only appointment that could make things worse. Hence, it has to be him . . . .


----------



## Biffo (Sep 4, 2008)

This guy could do a job.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 4, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> But it's the only appointment that could make things worse. Hence, it has to be him . . . .



Nowt could get worse than having these crackerjacks in charge .


----------



## zoltan (Sep 4, 2008)

thank fuck Ince has a job elsewhere.

these twats will either appoint the blue peter decapitator weasel or some shit happy shopper hard man

Moyes.  that the only UK based manager  I want


----------



## big eejit (Sep 4, 2008)

Why would Moyes want to join Newcastle? Frying pan to fire.


----------



## jiggajagga (Sep 4, 2008)

If ever a sport is trying to shoot itself in the head it is football this week!

Run by a load of rich wankers for rich wankers.
Truly, what they are saying to us all this week is

Fuck the players, fuck the clubs, fuck the fans!!

*FUCK FOOTBALL I SAY!!*


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 4, 2008)

jiggajagga said:


> If ever a sport is trying to shoot itself in the head it is football this week!
> 
> Run by a load of rich wankers for rich wankers.
> Truly, what they are saying to us all this week is
> ...



very well said , apart from the fans bit .


----------



## jiggajagga (Sep 4, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> very well said , apart from the fans bit .



Thats not me m8, thats what the owners are saying!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Well said jiggajagga,football has had a really shit week overall. Not just newcastle.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Gutted


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

The Times are already informing the UK that we're a laughing stock.And they're right


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

From the Telegraph.

The Newcastle captain, Michael Owen, is expected to lead a delegation of players who will demand answers from the board over the uncertain future of Keegan and the revelations that every player had been put up for sale during the last transfer window. 


I hope the little midget gives them hell.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Aye. Can't let the board get away with this.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope the Indian bloke buys us on Monday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Would be better than this shit.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashley's doomed Trippy.Theres people cancelling season ticket direct debits tonight according to the boards.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah there are loads of them doing that. He's such a  fucking idiot.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Someones just posted all the Toon contact email addys.That was stupid coz everyone will post it on spam and porn sites.Heh


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 4, 2008)

The Independent had a very good article on KK yesterday and I reckon they got it about right when they say KK was "Betrayed, undermined, humiliated and tossed aside"



> Keegan discovered that this time the havoc was to be wreaked by those above him and, this morning, he has the figurative knife in the back as a souvenir.
> Betrayed, undermined, humiliated and tossed aside. Keegan's treatment at the hands of Mike Ashley's Newcastle regime has been worse than even that meted out to his predecessor, Sam Allardyce. His players have been sold out from underneath him, transfer dealings have been handled from London and handled with such incompetence that on transfer deadline day the club were bounced into signing an unknown Uruguayan, Ignacio Gonzalez, who only played two league games for Monaco last season. However bizarre Keegan's return to Newcastle was eight months ago, the manner of his second exit just feels sinister, cynical and symbolic of a club completely out of touch with their supporters.





> the unpalatable truths that the board have forced Keegan to serve up over the last few months have placed that special bond with the Newcastle public under threat.
> 
> He has been forced into the role of a placeman for a discredited regime. It has been Keegan who has had to front up when James Milner was sold, when attempts to sign Jonathan Woodgate, Luka Modric and Peter Crouch failed on the unwillingness of executive director Dennis Wise to pay competitive salaries. It was Keegan who was forced to explain why Michael Owen's future at the club was in doubt. His credibility with the Newcastle support, hard-won, laid-down over years was in danger. That is why it is better that he goes before it is exhausted.



http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...f-club-out-of-touch-with-its-fans-917245.html


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2008)

It's like NUFC got there ahead of CERN and turned on the Large Hadron Collider, and now the club is imploding in on itself


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 5, 2008)

Ashley is a clown who has shown he has no idea about the club he as bought. He should just sell it and get out of there asap. He will never be forgiven for this and he has made a huge error. Wise has pissed off the entire playing staff by putting them all up for sale and with such a paper thin, demoitivated squad we will be flirting with relegation this season. Also I won't be at all surprised if a load of the squad slap in transfer requests come January.

This didn't have to happen. Its is all Ashley's fault. No manager worth his salt would put up with this. No manager worth his salt would take transfer advice from that aggro cunt Wise. The fun has only just begun.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 5, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> From the Telegraph.
> 
> The Newcastle captain, Michael Owen, is expected to lead a delegation of players who will demand answers from the board over the uncertain future of Keegan and the revelations that every player had been put up for sale during the last transfer window.


That reminds me of what happened when Brian Clough and Peter Taylor walked out of Derby County, also because of a strained relationship at director level - although of a different kind to Keegan's situation, they too felt they'd been undemined. There is one big difference though, which is that Derby at the time were just about the best team in the country and in fact went on to win the league (again) under Dave Mackay only a couple of seasons later. That's not likely to happen at the Toon!


----------



## zoltan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dont hink MA is a clown , its just he has listened to the wrong people and given his mates jobs ay the club. The Wise appointment was a bit strange, but Im sure he knew Wise before/ his mates did , hence the post

KK is always abit emotional - thats part of his charm - but he has to be handled with kid gloves by a good man manager/ CEO/ Chairman to get the best out of him - hes no Fergie or Hitzfeld when it comes to playing the hard man & responds in the only way he knows how.Thats KK. I think this Lambrusco charachter , given his background in Casinos or whateve thinks he is anothe Alan Sugar - and things dont work like that in football. The ramifications of a few short sighted decisions are more than just a manager storming out - this will cost NUFC dearly in both reputation & £ - all because of macho play acting at different levels. I blame Guy Ritchie for this whole fucking hard man mindset.

KK has left, but who would bother coming along - maybe vacating their job - to run the team ? THis is how Souness got it and a fuck load of good that did.The poo, of shit managers is pretty deep, but there are very few decent ones who could be arsed to get involved, apart from the money

The whole situation has been handled badly from the start

Large hadron collider indeed. with knobs on.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Chronicle is running Get out of Toon Ashley on the front page.He has NO option now other than to fuck off back to where he came from.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 5, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> The Chronicle is running Get out of Toon Ashley on the front page.He has NO option now other than to fuck off back to where he came from.


That sounds right up there with The Sun's hounding of Gary Glitter!

Hmmm, now there's an idea - how about Gary Glitter for the next Toon manager? I think he'd fit in well there!


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 5, 2008)

Who cares....mickey mouse club, what had king kev ever done up there as a manager? apart from throw a wobbler when Fergie done him up like a kipper....Find it amusing watching the fans a bigger selection of pondlife I have yet to see,...makes for highly amusing watching, Sunderland fans must be p*ssing themselves


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 5, 2008)

Not only Sunderland fans ffs.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mcdermotts took charge according to Sky.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 5, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Who cares....mickey mouse club, what had king kev ever done up there as a manager? apart from throw a wobbler when Fergie done him up like a kipper....Find it amusing watching the fans a bigger selection of pondlife I have yet to see,...makes for highly amusing watching, Sunderland fans must be p*ssing themselves




Fuck you. You know nothing about it. Fuck you.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 5, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Fuck you. You know nothing about it. Fuck you.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 5, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Mcdermotts took charge according to Sky.



Thought he might have done one with Keegan , fuck he must have something big on the club .


----------



## zoltan (Sep 5, 2008)

terry mac seems to have been an ever present at NUFC since about 1921


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 5, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Ashley is a clown who has shown he has no idea about the club he as bought. He should just sell it and get out of there asap. He will never be forgiven for this and he has made a huge error. Wise has pissed off the entire playing staff by putting them all up for sale and with such a paper thin, demoitivated squad we will be flirting with relegation this season. Also I won't be at all surprised if a load of the squad slap in transfer requests come January.
> 
> This didn't have to happen. Its is all Ashley's fault. No manager worth his salt would put up with this. No manager worth his salt would take transfer advice from that aggro cunt Wise. The fun has only just begun.


Ashley ob wants the kudos of owning a Premiership Club but doesn't want to splash the cash needed to break into the top 4,why did he bring one of the most unliked people in football ie Denis UnWise into the club?


----------



## zoltan (Sep 5, 2008)

a toon MB is talking about Mr Wise having a celebration last night in Wetherby cos of his appointment as manager of Newcastle

It would not surprise me.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 5, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> a toon MB is talking about Mr Wise having a celebration last night in Wetherby cos of his appointment as manager of Newcastle
> 
> It would not surprise me.



Would be a big mistake that .

Well i say mistake , i think they''ve made enough of them to make it normal .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 5, 2008)

Fatih Terim odds slashed from 33/1 to 8/1 - course it means nowt. But I've not even heard him linked to us.

It can't be Wise, not in the long term anyhow. The only way he will even reach the touchline against Hull will be because there are no Toon fans there.


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 5, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Fatih Terim odds slashed from 33/1 to 8/1 - course it means nowt. But I've not even heard him linked to us.
> 
> It can't be Wise, not in the long term anyhow. The only way he will even reach the touchline against Hull will be because there are no Toon fans there.



This week has shown that it is a poorly run club, with a chairman who hasn't got a clue on how to run a football club.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

What has Wise done?

 (apart from be a right twat generally obviously)


----------



## Dandred (Sep 5, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Fuck you. You know nothing about it. Fuck you.



I'm going to laugh so hard when you get relegated   
What a wank club


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> What has Wise done?
> 
> (apart from be a right twat generally obviously)



TBF he has got a semi respectable record, a cup final with Millwall, a decent job at Swindle (before walking out) and Leeds went downhill when he left. 

He's a twat mind. Not denying that.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 6, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> a toon MB is talking about Mr Wise having a celebration last night in Wetherby cos of his appointment as manager of Newcastle
> 
> It would not surprise me.



I doubt it - he said he wants to live in London.

He might have been celebrating the depaarture of KK.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> TBF he has got a semi respectable record, a cup final with Millwall, a decent job at Swindle (before walking out) and Leeds went downhill when he left.
> 
> He's a twat mind. Not denying that.



I meant what has he done to deserve all the vitriol from NU fans.

Surely Ashley is the prick here.

Keegan ran away with his ball again (was always going to happen one day it's what he does) Wise just took a job offer a while back.

What am I missing.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I meant what has he done to deserve all the vitriol from NU fans.
> 
> Surely Ashley is the prick here.
> 
> ...



I think the point is that the impression us fans are getting is that Wise has overstepped his role, to the detriment of Keegan's ability to do his job.

His Director of Football role may in theory make him Keegan's superior, but a decent line manager would have given Keegan the space and support to do what he wants to do with the team, and, crucially, ensured that Keegan was always kept in the loop as regards outgoing as well as incoming players.

It's pretty clear that Wise was making unilateral decisions as regards the sale of Milner, as well as the attempted sales of Barton and Owen, not to mention the rumours that apparently most of the first team squad was being offered up as the transfer deadline approached. We've got a tiny squad as it is (the coventry game we didn't have a single fit striker, and a bench full of youngsters, while the arsenal game, immediately after Milner's sale, we had to _start with a half-fit Shola Ameobi_. Which is pretty much plumbing the depths.

If I was a manager in that situation, and then found out that not only was I going to be *given* just two deadline day signings, not of my choosing, but that Wise also had plans to sell others...and I was then supposed to go and smile to the press and make out that this was all part of my plan all along, I'd have "run away with my ball" as well...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

The fact that wise came in without keegan knowing, two weeks(i think) after keegan was brought in as manager. And then wise has control over the transfers,something which keegan has complained about in his statements that transfers have been taken away from him,this is why were hating on wise. It was when he came in that the tension started. Its also ashleys fault to, if he wanted wise in he should've brought wise in before he brought in keegan.

But do continue hating keegan. You gonna hate curbishley to for resigning then i take it?(edit: in response to flashman, not winston)


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

Where did I say I hated Keegan? I like Keegan. I like him because he's a mard arse with a temper, it's one of his qualities.

Winston, if there's proof of Wise trying to sell the squad behind KK's back then fair enough, out of order.

What I thought originally was that it is Ashton's fault for bringing Wise in in the first place, and giving him carte blanche.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Just the phrase 'ran away with his ball again' came off to me as an insult.

It is ashleys fault, but we feel wise should no longer be allowed to be there. Especially after the rumours about the whole squad up  for sale stuff. The fact that wise coming in has brought nothing but tension, and got rid of one of our legends as manager,aswell as the fact that he has a rep for being a twat anyway, leaves him  open to being hated.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I meant what has he done to deserve all the vitriol from NU fans.
> 
> Surely Ashley is the prick here.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see yer point. It seems to be a bit of guilt by association doesn't it.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

> Just the phrase 'ran away with his ball again' came off to me as an insult.



Keegan is known for fucking off when the going gets tough, chances are he would've done so again, sooner or later. And anyway he's not God, he can be insulted, what about that header in '82? 



> It is ashleys fault, but we feel wise should no longer be allowed to be there. Especially after the *rumours* about the whole squad up  for sale stuff. The fact that wise coming in has brought nothing but tension, and got rid of one of our legends as manager,aswell as the fact that he has a rep for being a twat anyway, leaves him  open to being hated.



So is there any proof of Wise trying to "sell the whole squad off" or not?

It sounds like Wise is just doing his job, albeit not in a very open-handed way vis-à-vis KK, but tbh any manager will be pissed off having to sell players.

I still think Ashley is the real Machiavelli here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

I've already said its ashleys fault aswell, but Wise shouldn't even be there and the  place will be relieved if he was gone, he's meant to be a  manager anyway, not director of football, what did he ever do to get that job?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bets suspended on Keegan being the next manager.I'm feeling a buyout is on the cards real soon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

I heard on the news the other day that that rich indian guy is meant to be in newcastle for talks this week. I dunno how true those rumours are but they haven't denied it this time.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah he flies in on Monday.I read that the week before transfer deadline.A lot of reports say that they're flying in to buy A Premiership club and aren't fussy which one.I hope it's us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

It better be us after the week we've had!


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 6, 2008)

So Keegan quit like the quitter he is. Now newcastle have Robbo lined up to take charge, it must fill all you Newcastle fans with joy what has happened this week.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Sep 6, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> So Keegan quit like the quitter he is. Now newcastle have Robbo lined up to take charge, it must fill all you Newcastle fans with joy what has happened this week.



F- 

Must try harder.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Winston Legthigh said:


> F-
> 
> Must try harder.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> So Keegan quit like the quitter he is. Now newcastle have Robbo lined up to take charge, it must fill all you Newcastle fans with joy what has happened this week.



LOL Fantasy post without any truth.Theres nothing to suggest Robbo is even in the betting.Fool


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It better be us after the week we've had!



Try being a Leicester fan like pastieburt.

Seriously though, you ain't got it that bad up there yet.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 6, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Yeah he flies in on Monday.I read that the week before transfer deadline.A lot of reports say that they're flying in to buy A Premiership club and aren't fussy which one.I hope it's us.



Heres the story http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nufc...6/could-keegan-return-to-toon-72703-21692591/


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 6, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> LOL Fantasy post without any truth.Theres nothing to suggest Robbo is even in the betting.Fool



My mate down the pub told me Robbo was to take over. Is this not true then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Try being a Leicester fan like pastieburt.
> 
> Seriously though, you ain't got it that bad up there yet.



It could get much worse. But its been pretty tough to take in this week.


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Try being a Leicester fan like pastieburt.
> 
> Seriously though, you ain't got it that bad up there yet.



It's not that bad nowadays we are top of the league don't you know?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> It's not that bad nowadays we are top of the league don't you know?



I suggest you celebrate with a pastie 

Straight back up then you reckon?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 6, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Yeah he flies in on Monday.I read that the week before transfer deadline.A lot of reports say that they're flying in to buy A Premiership club and aren't fussy which one.I hope it's us.





TrippyLondoner said:


> It better be us after the week we've had!


 Really? Sure some money might be brought in but who's to say they'd be any better than Ashley? "aren't fussy which one" is hardly encouraging.

I just don't like the idea of the club dressing itself up to attract the sugardaddy waltzing into town - "Pick me! Pick me!"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

LC- if it gets keegan back and ashley/wise out,im all for it.


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I suggest you celebrate with a pastie
> 
> Straight back up then you reckon?



Of course.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> LC- if it gets keegan back and ashley/wise out,im all for it.



Why though?

Keegan's clearly a loose cannon.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> LC- if it gets keegan back and ashley/wise out,im all for it.



At any price?

And with all due respect, Keegan is not the be all and end all of managers. I'd honestly we rather sort out the structure andget another manager than have Keegan back with God knows what else.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> My mate down the pub told me Robbo was to take over. Is this not true then?



Only if your mates Mike Ashley


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

AFter all the doom and gloom this week,I've just remembered that this is NUFC we're talking about.I'm starting to laugh about it a bit now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Just don't trust ashley/wise anymore. The players obviously were positively influenced under keegans management, and it felt like everything was going in the right direction. Now? I don't feel the same,and can't think of what manager would want to work under these conditions.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Some more news on that story here: http://www.nufc.com


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm sure Robbo would snap there hands off if offered the top job at Newcastle.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I don't feel the same,and can't think of what manager would want to work under these conditions.



There's plenty of teams who successfully implement a director of football.

Indeed, on the continent it's the norm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

@ pastie


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

If we're being ridiculous then I want Beardsley then


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Sep 6, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> There's plenty of teams who successfully implement a director of football.
> 
> Indeed, on the continent it's the norm.



That's not the point.

How many teams work successfully _with Dennis Wise_ as director of football?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Winston Legthigh said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> How many teams work successfully _with Dennis Wise_ as director of football?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> If we're being ridiculous then I want Beardsley then



Fuck it, lets bring keegan/beardsley and shearer back all at once.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

Steve Bruce, he's the kiddie.


----------



## strung out (Sep 6, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Yeah he flies in on Monday.I read that the week before transfer deadline.A lot of reports say that they're flying in to buy A Premiership club and aren't fussy which one.I hope it's us.



whore


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

Innit.

Have you no self-respect lads?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 6, 2008)

Got to laugh though, Keegan had more sympathy until The Sun reported that he apparently wanted Henry, Beckham and Lampard. You don't have to be an abrupt midget cockney to mouth "No fucking chance you daft numpty' at the very suggestion, probably whilst laughing hysterically. The wages themselves would cause most Arab princes to hesitate, let alone the players' ages.

Normally I would believe that this was some kind of weird smear story. But this is starry eyed optimist Keegan after all. And the rest of the rag seems to have the daggers out for Ashley, even a front page 'scandal' about him running up a £125k bar bill on the eve of Keegan's departure.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Innit.
> 
> Have you no self-respect lads?



Leaving aside the issue of why an Indian billionaire would choose to invest in NUFC above the other options, bearing in mind NUFC's turmoil, lack of recent success and tendency for local histrionics, I'm not convinced this guy would invest half as much as Roman Abramovich or the Arab princely lot.

Sodding rich he may be, but he's unlikely to be want to be based up all that way in the remote NE without very good reason. He's not going to want to make a statement in Geordieland the same way Roman Abramovich wanted to in London. And he's not trying to promote a country in the same way that the Abu Dhabi lot are, flush with seemingly boundless oil wealth.

Trying to think what something Newcastle could be to Anil Ambani, but it's difficult to see it as anything other than a plaything. Wasn't his son spotted at Everton recently with Kenwright and co too?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I suppose there are only so many London clubs ripe for the picking. Abu Dhabi Group don't seem bothered at any rate, maybe just any old EPL club will do now 

Yeah Kenwright is looking to sell from what I've heard.

Time will tell.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 6, 2008)

The Abu Dhabi lot have got a different agenda though - everybody's heard of Manchester, City are in the Premiership and they can use that as a beachhead for their country promoting efforts. Money's trivial to them in some ways - they've inherited a shitload, doing little other than extract further oil for cash.

Ambani doesn't need to promote Reliance Group in the same way as far as I can see. Unless he really wants to aggressively promote the comms side of the business, but he's seemingly not showing much interest in the consumer market. Not sure what his game is - unless he's counting on the Indian market lapping up Premiership Football and adoring new plastic Geordie fans in India.

We'll see I guess. Doesn't seem a particularly natural choice though.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

strung_out said:


> whore



I think thats the first time I've ever been called that.It's not his money that interests me.We just need to dump Ashley and start things moving this season.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1386220,00.html

Childish wankers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Funny that, cause they just made a statement on ssnews tonight. Basically saying the management situation had been clear since january 16th,and it seemed to me like they're trying to get people on their side more.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't think it'll work.but what do I know.I'm just a whore


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 6, 2008)

From NUFC.COM

Come on people put all your FACTS in here.

At the end, we'll put them together and anyone with any decent contacts, please forward it on to someone within the club.

I'll start the ball rolling!

ITS A FACT YOU HAVE LIED TO THE SUPPORTERS
ITS A FACT YOU HAVE MADE US A LAUGHING STOCK
ITS A FACT YOU HAVE TAKEN YOUR TIME WITH EVERY STATEMENT
ITS A FACT YOU HAVEN'T A CLUE ABOUT RUNNING A FOOTBALL CLUB
ITS A FACT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE PEOPLE OF NEWCASTLE
ITS A FACT YOU DON'T KNOW OUR HISTORY AND WHY WE LOVE KK
ITS A FACT KEV BELONGS AT SJP
ITS A FACT YOU DROVE HIM OUT
ITS A FACT YOU WILL BE DRIVEN OUT OF NEWCASTLE
ITS A FACT YOU WILL GET NO MORE MONEY OUT OF US
ITS A FACT YOU HAVE ANGERED EVERY TOON FAN
ITS A FACT YOU WILL NEVER WEAR THE SHIRT & SIT WITH THE FANS
ITS A FACT THE FANS WILL WIN THIS ONE IN THE END


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah the NUFC statement was like 'its a fact' 'its a fact' etc. hahaha


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 7, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1386220,00.html
> 
> Childish wankers.[/QUOTEE
> 
> ...


----------



## tarannau (Sep 7, 2008)

I think was a fairly dispassionate statement really. Strikes a note of disappointment rather than trying to twist the knife or inflame.

They're on to a loser whatever mind - the board aren't going to win hearts and minds.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 7, 2008)

Sir Bobby has his say
http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/sport/article-1053136/If-Wise-wont-club-needs-too.html


----------



## jiggajagga (Sep 7, 2008)

The official statement from NUFC said;


"It is a fact that Kevin Keegan, on appointment on 16th January 2008, agreed to report to a Director of Football and to the Board."

He agreed to *REPORT.*

In my opinion that meant that Keegan would go to Wise and said " I am reporting to you that it is my intent to ask you to buy player x, y and z if possible as I feel these purchaces would enhance the chances of NUFC winning something this or next year."

Reporting and being told what you will have is *NOT* what is being stated as a fact on the NUFC site.

If Mark Hughes for example is told that he will have Ronaldo in Jan to work with, I have no doubt that he would say that he does not want this type of player who does not really want to play for city and is only in it for the money.....A bit like Robinho really!!

Football is on the brink of a very dangerous precipice IMHO.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 7, 2008)

pigsonthewing;8005268][quote=skunkboy69 said:


> http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1386220,00.html
> 
> Childish wankers.[/QUOTEE
> 
> ...




Everything they printed in the statement is contrary to what Chris Mort said back right after Keegan was appointed.How Keegan would decide who to buy etc.I think they're just grasping at straws now and it's become more tit for tat than trying to settle the war thats now raging.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 7, 2008)

jiggajagga said:


> The official statement from NUFC said;
> 
> 
> "It is a fact that Kevin Keegan, on appointment on 16th January 2008, agreed to report to a Director of Football and to the Board."
> ...



How can this be true when the position of Director of Football didn't even exist when he was appointed?

I doubt if he would've come if he'd been told that the club would be effectively run from London.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Sep 7, 2008)

Dennis Wise, February this year:

"A lot of people have got mixed up with the reason why I'm here and we need to straighten that out quickly.

"I'm not here to be involved in the first team, I'm not here to manage. I'm here to help Kevin as much as possible with bringing young players through and also recommending certain players to him.

“He'll say yes or no. He has the final word, no-one else. I'm not going to do things like bring players in behind his back - I'm not into that.

“Everything that happens will be run past him and he'll say yes or no."

Spot the difference between that and the latest club statement.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a bit different from downing pints of non-alcoholic lager at a football match. It's a bit pathetic that he pays for a party [£220,000] for celebs who didn't even know who he was. I wonder if he is wearing his KingKev 1 shirt while in the US? Probably the only place where it'd be safe for him to wear it now.
How can they say they did everything to keep KK when the owner didn't even think it was important enough to cut short his party trip??? 



> Sportsmail can reveal that while angry Newcastle supporters were demanding that Ashley step down over his handling of Keegan's resignation, the controversial billionaire had been partying with friends quaffing $7,500 bottles of Cristal champagne at the Pink Elephant club in swanky Manhattan.
> *Ashley had earlier refused to cut short his US trip after appeals from Keegan to meet face to face *and told club managing director Derek Llambias to deal with the situation.
> While Keegan then sought legal advice to try to salvage his role, Ashley racked up the astonishing bar bill after hosting a boozy party that was gatecrashed by local celebrities.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Fuck.

Assistant manager mcdermott/ the reserve team manager gone to. Wtf is ashley doing.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mcdermott and sadler have gone this morning Trippy.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 8, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Mcdermott and sadler have gone this morning Trippy.




The top brass arn't going anywhere then , sounds like they have someone sorted as manager , Chis Houghton must not have been brought in by Keegan either then , hmm watch it be Mr Venables , we might as well just move the club to London . 
That'll be alreet for you Trippy lol .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Wise is gonna be the new manager.  So much for caring what the fans want.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> That'll be alreet for you Trippy lol .



LOL


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 8, 2008)

This Indian bloke is denying having any interest in buying NUFC. Bang goes that rumour of him buying the club today and bringing KK back.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wise is gonna be the new manager.  So much for caring what the fans want.



Well i thought that when Wise was brought in , Wise did alright as manager in the lower leagues UNTIL Poyet left for Spurs .

What a mess . I'm dreading the match on saturday , but fek them i'm going coz i've paid for it already .
Boycott the cup game with Spurs i say , cause you have to buy them tickets plus its on the telly .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope the crowd chants 'theres only one kevin keegan' during the match. That will be great.


----------



## isitme (Sep 8, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Boycott the cup game with Spurs i say , cause you have to buy them tickets plus its on the telly .





I like NUFC.com's idea of boycotting all of Mike Ashley's products and the club shops

I'm boycotting all games this season due to not living in the country and not having the money to go anyways


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 8, 2008)

i actually was going to go to the game on saturday. but now i'm not going to bother. i'll call it an ashley boycott.

shame really as i think it'll be virtually my only chance until christmas.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Apparently the deportivo coach rejected an approach from newcastle. lol Are we trying to rip apart deportivo or something?

Ashleys gonna come crawling back to keegan when he realizes no one wants to work under his stupid system.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ashleys gonna come crawling back to keegan when he realizes no one wants to work under his stupid system.



I very much doubt that I'm afraid...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm living in hope.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, abandon it go and watch Barnet or something. Greed league shite is rubbish and getting rubbisher. 

While your there ask about Stan Flashman, then you'll think Ashley is a saint.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> then you'll think Ashley is a saint.



I very much doubt that i'm afraid...!


----------



## isitme (Sep 8, 2008)

Last season I half jokingly said to my friend I would like to see newcastle relegated so that we could 'start again'  (Leeds fans seem to have had a much more exciting 5 years than us since they disintegrated trying to get back up the leagues)

I'm starting to think that again

Of course, if they did sort it out and managed to get a decent coach we are still a decent team with a few good players, a good youth side and plenty of fans who will turn up and buy tickets despite what they say


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 8, 2008)

Apparently Lotina from Depor has blown us out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Skunk do you just keep repeating what i say deliberately?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I very much doubt that i'm afraid...!



There are and have been far worse people in football*. The future of Newcastle is not in doubt and KK is far from the nly popular figure to have been unfairly treated. I sympathise with NUFC fans, esp cos I like KK but you have to accept that you ain't Luton or Rotherham or any of countless clubs who have had a much worse time of things. 

I'm not suggesting you shouldn't be pissed off or hate Ashley at all. I only thought of Flashman cos he sacked then reinstated Barry Fry about 4 times - I thought it would give you a bit of hope! 

*As in the damage they have wrought to their clubs - Ashley doesn't seem to have to many redeeming features I'll admit, but at least he doesn't seem to want to sell SJP to Wain Homes or shit like that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

I just think it was stupid by ashley to fuck around with keegan like that, someone who is very valuable to the club. Its not a smart business move.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyhow,its probably not a bad idea going for a manager in la liga, since they will be more used to working under the system ashley has set up, and we have plenty of players from that league now.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Anyhow,its probably not a bad idea going for a manager in la liga, since they will be more used to working under the system ashley has set up, and we have plenty of players from that league now.



See, you've accepted it now!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Aye.


----------



## isitme (Sep 8, 2008)

i might apply for the job

I won the European Cup with Newcastle on Championship manager once


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 8, 2008)

So did I!


----------



## zoltan (Sep 8, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> *As in the damage they have wrought to their clubs - Ashley doesn't seem to have to many redeeming features I'll admit, but at least he doesn't seem to want to sell SJP to Wain Homes or shit like that.



Thinks the land is owned by the council anyway

Whatever I think of Ashley over this fuck up, hes cleared the clubs debts- no laying off of debt or bonds etc - MA has bought the club possibly for a laugh and secondarily, to sell on at some point - hes a businessman after all.For clearing the debt alone and fucking off that parasite Shepherd & his nepotistic regime, I will be eternally thankful.We forget how fucked and how close we were to financial implosion under Shepherd - make no mistake, we were not stupidly far off doing a Leeds - the debt rose, the Wages/income ratio broke all accepted guidelines and things would have got an awful lot shittier by now - people have very short memories

This is still a monumental PR fuckup, whatever anyone thinks.


I was happy to accept a few seasons mid table mediocrity and maybe the odd UEFA jaunt as a price to pay for survival. I still think this is the way forward


----------



## isitme (Sep 8, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> Thinks the land is owned by the council anyway
> 
> Whatever I think of Ashley over this fuck up, hes cleared the clubs debts- no laying off of debt or bonds etc - MA has bought the club possibly for a laugh and secondarily, to sell on at some point - hes a businessman after all.For clearing the debt alone and fucking off that parasite Shepherd & his nepotistic regime, I will be eternally thankful.We forget how fucked and how close we were to financial implosion under Shepherd - make no mistake, we were not stupidly far off doing a Leeds - the debt rose, the Wages/income ratio broke all accepted guidelines and things would have got an awful lot shittier by now - people have very short memories
> 
> ...



I agree with this, and although I don't want to, I also think that Keegan has been a right little twat about the whole thing by walking out and making such a big fuss. If he was unhappy with his job at the club then he should have walked out on January 29th


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 8, 2008)

i am so pleased that lotina has said he doesn't want the job. he's really not very good. at all.


----------



## Lakina (Sep 8, 2008)

its going to be shearer


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

It is NOT going to be Shearer LOL.As for Ashley clearing the debt.He sort of has and hasn't.He's still wanting his 100 million back at the end of the day.And we still owe almost 27 million in transfer fees that Shepherd agreed.We're in better shape financially then when he came but I don't think we'll ever compete with the big boys in the transfer market.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> It is NOT going to be Shearer LOL.As for Ashley clearing the debt.He sort of has and hasn't.He's still wanting his 100 million back at the end of the day.And we still owe almost 27 million in transfer fees that Shepherd agreed.We're in better shape financially then when he came but I don't think we'll ever compete with the big boys in the transfer market.



 a sheik of the tale and it can all change! Just ask any Man City fan!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

True but I think buyers might be put off by the fans feelings and threats of violence towards Ashley.He's hired SAS bodyguards apparently.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't see why they should be feeling put off,if keegan was actually doing shit we wouldn't be so outraged that he's gone i don't think, but he's a legend and deserved to be treated better. That's the real issue here.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> True but I think buyers might be put off by the fans feelings and threats of violence towards Ashley.He's hired SAS bodyguards apparently.



lol. I miss Newcastle. Must go up there again soon.

Thing is skunkboy, in recent times (last 30 odd years) this is one of your most successful times on the pitch.  You've always been a shambles off it.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I don't see why they should be feeling put off,if keegan was actually doing shit we wouldn't be so outraged that he's gone i don't think, but he's a legend and deserved to be treated better. That's the real issue here.



according to the club he knew what was happening when he joined

if he won the FA cup or something he would have the right to demand a better role, but they aren't going to change the job description that they gave him just because the team was playing better with him there after a few months


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

The club are bound to say that though! I find it hard to believe what they say considering how they've acted.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

like I said yesterday tho, Dennis Wise was appointed in January, he should have walked out then, or at the end of the season, rather than 3 games in leaving the club in the shit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think he could walk out, he knew the club was in danger of relegation and felt he could save us, which he did.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

I have no surprise Keegan has left - look at it like this and I'd do one too! 


Wanting to be successful + No money available + have to sell your best players + Denis Wise (less experienced, Cockney, thug) calling the shots + no chance of breaking into the top four + an owner who gives you no money telling you, that the club can break into the top four + loads of football fans taking the piss out of you because you get emotional + witnessing football changing probably for the worst = get out now!


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

hmmmm, he could have quit in May tho....

I don't doubt that he is/was completely genuine about his love for the club and wanting to do best for us, but his whole comeback has been daft as fuck

and we weren't relegation candidates until he took over and lost 5 games in a row, we would be dull as fuck hoping to finish 10th if allardyce was still in charge


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

This morning Anil's is denying that he denied he was going to buy us.It's as clear as mud.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> This morning Anil's is denying that he denied he was going to buy us.It's as clear as mud.



I hope he does, Ashley has to sell now, it's interesting how the 80m he claimed he spent on our debts has gone up to 100m now he has to sell us


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> This morning Anil's is denying that he denied he was going to buy us.It's as clear as mud.



Oh well.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 9, 2008)

and poyet as the incoming coach, rumoured meetings in London. probably in that pikey sports direct on oxford st.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

........and the sit com continues!


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> ........and the sit com continues!



I really am past caring, I think most newcastle fans are. even under souness there was always the belief that eventually he would be sacked and we would get back on our feet, but not this time, the only way we will get back on our feet is by some global corporation buying us, even if we won the premier league or something it would be really hollow


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 9, 2008)

The Spurs connection is what baffles me. It is shite then we continue to lose players to them but to get their reject backroom staff.

I think its going to be Poyet. 

Ashely has to sell, but I'm not convinced he will. Maybe if he makes it to the Hull game that will change his mind. Or even better, half an hour down the Bigg Market on  a Saturday night.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

The ronnie says they're trying for Deschamps now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Not sure how i feel about Deschamps being manager. If this all fucks up even more though, Ashleys gonna get even worse shit.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Ashely has to sell, but I'm not convinced he will. Maybe if he makes it to the Hull game that will change his mind. Or even better, half an hour down the Bigg Market on  a Saturday night.



Who's going to rush to buy them? Middling to lower table team, hugely in debt, without that many expensive assets as players. Oh, and with a slightly hysterical set of fans and local media.

TBH, short of a benevolent super billionaire coming along, you'd better hope Ashley wants to stick it out in the longer term - a fire sale to recover even more of the millions he's put in will leave you even more in the shit.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Who's going to rush to buy them? Middling to lower table team, hugely in debt, without that many expensive assets as players. Oh, and with a slightly hysterical set of fans and local media.
> 
> TBH, short of a benevolent super billionaire coming along, you'd better hope Ashley wants to stick it out in the longer term - a fire sale to recover even more of the millions he's put in will leave you even more in the shit.



ashley paid off all of the debt

newcastle is for sale for about 200 million and since all of the other famous clubs have been sold they are probably the best club to buy if you were an investor. 

your trolling is really shit, it seems to be based on the idea that all newcastle fans are like the chavas who went to st james park last week to sing keegan songs. most newcastle fans were at work lol

who is your team?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> ashley paid off all of the debt
> 
> newcastle is for sale for about 200 million and since all of the other famous clubs have been sold they are probably the best club to buy if you were an investor.
> 
> ...



To be fair, a lot of Newcastle fans are just Keegan gravy trainers.  Where were you lot when you were in the old 3rd Division playing Leyton Orient and the like?

Last time I went to St James' it was like a Morgue - 3 easy points, great pubs round the ground a 10 mile hike up stairs and vertigo.  The only player I recognised was Peter Crouch.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> To be fair, a lot of Newcastle fans are just Keegan gravy trainers.  Where were you lot when you were in the old 3rd Division playing Leyton Orient and the like?
> 
> Last time I went to St James' it was like a Morgue - 3 easy points, great pubs round the ground a 10 mile hike up stairs and vertigo.  The only player I recognised was Peter Crouch.



there were still about 10'000 people turning up even in the 80s when we were really shit. Also a lot of people didn't go because the board was similar to how they have been in this decade, ripping fans off and not investing. Keegans first spell in charge almost never happened because he threatened to storm out over the clubs lack of ambition in 1993


----------



## g force (Sep 9, 2008)

Isn't the point that yes, there's no debt which is a good thing. But there's a price of £200m-ish that he wants then realistically another £50m needed in Jan for transfers. Christ, look how much Sunderland have been splashing out in an attempt to finish 8th!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Poyets just dismissed reports linking him with us.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was at every home game from about 78 to 86


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> ashley paid off all of the debt
> 
> newcastle is for sale for about 200 million and since all of the other famous clubs have been sold they are probably the best club to buy if you were an investor.
> 
> ...



£200 million's a fuck of a lot! More than twice as much West Ham sold for (£85m) and that's without the London ground. You need serious money to afford that, the stonking wage bill, the search for a new manager and then a transfer kitty. Bear in mind that theoretically Ashley's just about in the top 50 of the UK's wealthiest individuals. Conglomerates like ENIC at Spurs and billionaire businesses from abroad (West Ham) haven't always the best record.

My team was Wimbledon by the way. And stop getting so defensive, it's an honest opinion - fans hoping for some sugar daddy to swan in and return Keegan, then buy some of the world's leading players are likely to be sadly disappointed. You could do with some stability and a decent management structure first of all. Not convinced if Newcastle would be the first team I'd choose if I was a benevolent billionaire either - you're away from the London hotspots and it's seemingly on offer for not much less than higher profile Liverpool, for example.

No preconceptions of Geordie fans fwiw - you seem far more sanguine and reasoned than Trippy for example. But there again you've probably been near to St James at least once in your time, rather than being an armchair pundit.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I was at every home game from about 78 to 86



My first football match was Newcastle v Notts Forest in 1978.   Can you remember the score/scorers?

Were you on the Gallowgate?


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> £200 million's a fuck of a lot! More than twice as much West Ham sold for (£85m) and that's without the London ground. You need serious money to afford that, the stonking wage bill, the search for a new manager and then a transfer kitty. Bear in mind that theoretically Ashley's just about in the top 50 of the UK's wealthiest individuals. Conglomerates like ENIC at Spurs and billionaire businesses from abroad (West Ham) haven't always the best record.
> 
> My team was Wimbledon by the way. And stop getting so defensive, it's an honest opinion - fans hoping for some sugar daddy to swan in and return Keegan, then buy some of the world's leading players are likely to be sadly disappointed. You could do with some stability and a decent management structure first of all. Not convinced if Newcastle would be the first team I'd choose if I was a benevolent billionaire either - you're away from the London hotspots and it's seemingly on offer for not much less than higher profile Liverpool, for example.
> 
> No preconceptions of Geordie fans fwiw - you seem far more sanguine and reasoned than Trippy for example. But there again you've probably been near to St James at least once in your time, rather than being an armchair pundit.



200m isn't a lot considering the players are probably worth most of that and we have one of the best stadiums in the country

Think about it tho, if you were buying a club in the prem, arsenal - sold, liverpool - sold, man utd - sold (so that's the good ones gone) then you have chelsea, villa, tottenham, everton and newcastle. newcastle is the only one for sale, if I was a billionaire it would be who i would buy

It's a shame you are a wimbeldon fan, it isn't even worth ripping the piss out of you lot


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Think about it tho, if you were buying a club in the prem, arsenal - sold, liverpool - sold, man utd - sold (so that's the good ones gone) then you have chelsea, villa, tottenham, everton and newcastle. newcastle is the only one for sale, if I was a billionaire it would be who i would buy
> 
> It's a shame you are a wimbeldon fan, it isn't even worth ripping the piss out of you lot



Eh? Liverpool are pretty much up for grabs, although the warring partners are sticking a prohibitive price for it, Everton's very much for sale, Arsenal could be the target of a takeover, Portsmouth may be vulnerable - the list goes on.

Newcastle's got some fervent support, but that's a quality that cuts both ways. One second and Ashley was a hero. Now you can almost hear the pitchforks being sharpened and the torches lit.

BTW, as far as I know Ashley hasn't cleared NUFC's debts - the best I could find is that he's put in £100m to reduce them. In August he was still claiming that the old management left the club owing a further £27m on previous purchases. Link here http://www.eufootball.biz/Finance/1408086-Ashley-Newcastle-debt.html. And I don't even believe NUFC own the stadium, so they can't beenefit from the same financial securitisation dealings as easily.

And FWIW Wimbledon had a lebanese sugar daddy once, or so we thought, in the name of Sam Hammam. He sold the club down the river and into franchise hell. He went on to repeat much the same trick at Cardiff.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Eh? Liverpool are pretty much up for grabs, although the warring partners are sticking a prohibitive price for it, Everton's very much for sale, Arsenal could be the target of a takeover, Portsmouth may be vulnerable - the list goes on.
> 
> Newcastle's got some fervent support, but that's a quality that cuts both ways. One second and Ashley was a hero. Now you can almost hear the pitchforks being sharpened and the torches lit.
> 
> ...



I think most people would buy Newcastle before Everton. I was sure that Pool and Arsenal had both been sold to investors, I may be wrong

Ashley was a well liked owner up until last week, it's understandable tho, he paid off our debts and appointed a popular manager who seemed to be having a lot of success at the club. He then managed to piss said popular manager off enough to walk out, and the rumour mill says that he is going to appoint a very unpopular manager in his place

 it isn't really surprising that he is now unpopular


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

To be fair, after Shepherd spunked most of the club's future on bad buys, investments and probably hookers, any owner would have to have even huger pockets than Ashley  and a massive willingness to empty them to satisfy the fans.

He got a bit romantic and appointed Keegan, enjoyed his pint swigging moment in the fans' sunshine for a little while. But the decision was always likely to bite him in the arse - the Geordies needed to buy hungrier, cheaper, up and coming players, and Keegan never was likely to be that astute or up to speed in the transfer market. Nor has he been good at playing a political game in the past or sticking it out. I can almost understand the desire for a Director of Football with Keegan's weaknesses in mind, but appointing unlovable cockney twat Wise and some brash, gambling MD was a daft move too far.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

BTW Liverpool were sold to two americans, who seem to have fallen out with each other and who are struggling to finance the new ground project. They'd sell if the offer was high enough. Arsenal are still in family ownership, but gentlemen's agreements not to sell shares are certainly vulnerable


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Keegan was looking like a decent manager, noone knows what went on this time around but we were looking a lot better than we have for ages with keegan in charge

It's easy to laugh at Kevin Keegan but he did make the team play a lot better, and he did have some targets lined up who he was stopped from buying (and I don't believe that shit that it was beckham, henry etc)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Keegan was looking like a decent manager, noone knows what went on this time around but we were looking a lot better than we have for ages with keegan in charge
> 
> It's easy to laugh at Kevin Keegan but he did make the team play a lot better, and he did have some targets lined up who he was stopped from buying (and I don't believe that shit that it was beckham, henry etc)



Agreed.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 9, 2008)

We are the Geordies!
The Geordie boot boys!!
Oh We are mental, oh we are mad!!! 
We are the loyalest football supporters,
The world has ever had!

*We are the GEORDIES!*
The Geordie boot boys!!
Oh We are mental, oh we are mad!!! 
We are the loyalest football supporters,
The world has ever had!


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 9, 2008)

Poor Mr. Ashley - even his own shareholders are pissed off with him

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...oncerns-over-newcastle-bosss-firm-924086.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

I was just wondering what news would come out of newcastle today, its never a boring day at this club is it? 

How long before ashley comes crawling back to keegan then?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Keegan was looking like a decent manager, noone knows what went on this time around but we were looking a lot better than we have for ages with keegan in charge
> 
> It's easy to laugh at Kevin Keegan but he did make the team play a lot better, and he did have some targets lined up who he was stopped from buying (and I don't believe that shit that it was beckham, henry etc)



Keegan IS a good manager. Like Taylor he's been called shite cos he didn't cut it with England. He's never done a bad job at a club - He did brilliant at NUFC first time, got Fulham up and had City (who had been through endless mamagers) playing awesome football for a few years. His only real mistakes was when he brought in Fowler/Macmanaman/Macken and a few others in a mad spending spurge.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

Mind you, I believe firmly that Allardyce is a good manager and Newcastle made a mistake in the first place in getting shut of him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Nah, allardyce was never gonna get us playing good football ever. I truly believe that. It just wasn't gonna work out for him.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Mind you, I believe firmly that Allardyce is a good manager and Newcastle made a mistake in the first place in getting shut of him.



he was shocking. did you see newcastle play under allardyce?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> he was shocking. did you see newcastle play under allardyce?



If you look at his career, thats what he does - he gets teams doing the basics and then he builds around a core. I've been to many a game at Blackpool with Big Sam as boss - we were horrible first half of season one, awful, then gradually we went really good from then on. Notts County went down, then up twice under him. Bolton took time to establish themselve but when they did they were an absolute fixture in the Prem. 

I don't see how, really, Newcastle fans can whinge about the way Keegan was treated when _they_ were happy to see someone booted out for 'not playing pretty enough football' with a squad that was at very best mediocre. If Allardyce had spunked millions and millions up the wall then fair enough, but he'd bought cheap (the takeover screwed his plans up in the market irc) then got bagged for his face not fitting. 

It seems a bit strange for them to suddenly be shocked that Mike Ashley is a cunt, when he'd treated Allardyce with appalling contempt. If he treated Allardyce like that, why are you all so suprised he's treated KK in the same way?


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Keegan is Keegan


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Keegan is Keegan



But _Mike Ashley_ supports Tottenham... 

Hey! maybe Ossie Ardiles is free


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

I can understand why he sacked allardyce tho, it wasn't his appointment, and he was making the team play shite.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> I can understand why he sacked allardyce tho, it wasn't his appointment, and he was making the team play shite.



But you were _already_ shite and had been for years except for about a week when Roader was there, till you went shite again cos Roader is rubbish. 

I can't understand why someone walking into a new job would be so arrogant to think they knew more than one of the most consistently succesfull (within the limits of his clubs ambition/power) football managers of the last 15 years. 

That should have given you sign that this wasn't a man to trust. It's a sign of a cunt who sacks people because they want to 'make a mark' I often think. 

If he'd have backed Allardyce a bit, you'd have ended up a regular 5th/6th place team at least.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Allardyce wasn't ashleys choice, btw.

edit: i see this points been made on the next page!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Also allardyce brought in Barton, which i can't forgive.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> But you were _already_ shite and had been for years except for about a week when Roader was there, till you went shite again cos Roader is rubbish.
> 
> I can't understand why someone walking into a new job would be so arrogant to think they knew more than one of the most consistently succesfull (within the limits of his clubs ambition/power) football managers of the last 15 years.
> 
> ...



the thing is, newcastle fans would have been much happier with the team playing keegan football and finishing 10th than playing allardyce football and finsihing 7th

HE sacked allardyce because he wanted to put his mark on the club and although keeping allardyce in power for years and doing ok might have been easier, it wouldn't have been fun


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

and I don't think allardyce would have ever been succesful tbh. same as souness he would be good at a club like reading or blackburn, but expectations are higher at newcastle


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Allardyce wasn't ashleys choice, btw.
> 
> edit: i see this points been made on the next page!



so what?

I wasn't appointed by the current boss at my place - does that mean I should expect to be sacked?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> and I don't think allardyce would have ever been succesful tbh. same as souness he would be good at a club like reading or blackburn, but expectations are higher at newcastle



So you base your judgement of Allardyce's accumen on Sounesses record. That's a bit odd isn't it? How is a manager like Allardyce ever going to achieve at a 'big' club if they get sacked after 7 months for not being able to manage a 'big' club


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> so what?
> 
> I wasn't appointed by the current boss at my place - does that mean I should expect to be sacked?



It means if he's doing shit, he wont get much of a chance as he maybe would've.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It means if he's doing shit, he wont get much of a chance as he maybe would've.



but he wasn't doing 'shit' - he was doing ok in difficult circumstance, having had little or no money and inheriting a pretty shit squad. The 'most _loyal_ fans in the world TM' I thought you all were?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Why are you getting so wound up? We never liked allardyce, we never appointed him as manager, why should we feel we can't hate on him when he did nothing despite being given a decent amount of time?Keegan did better than allardyce with the same squad, in less time,in even worse circumstances.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> So you base your judgement of Allardyce's accumen on Sounesses record. That's a bit odd isn't it? How is a manager like Allardyce ever going to achieve at a 'big' club if they get sacked after 7 months for not being able to manage a 'big' club



He won't achieve at a big club, he didn't even impress at newcastle. It wasn't justthe results, he made the players and the fans unhappy. it's a totally different thing turning bolton into a club who don't get relegated and pleasing newcastle fans

it was only twats who complained about robson and he never won anything, he just had the team playing well. newcastle fans get so much shit for expecting too much but we just want to see our team play good football


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> but he wasn't doing 'shit' - he was doing ok in difficult circumstance, having had little or no money and inheriting a pretty shit squad.



He got rid of better players and replaced them with pretty shit players. He brought in Smith and Barton [knowing what Barton had done at his last club].


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Why are you getting so wound up? We never liked allardyce, we never appointed him as manager, why should we feel we can't hate on him when he did nothing despite being given a decent amount of time?Keegan did better than allardyce with the same squad, in less time,in even worse circumstances.



I'm not getting wound up  Perhaps you have confused being wound up with disagreeing? 

- I happen to like Sam cos he managed my club, something I have invested significant time and money in and he was treated pretty shoddily by us. I felt he was treated unfairly by Newcastle too. I don't know where you get the idea that 'he was given plenty of time' - how long exactly did he have at Newcastle? Can you answer me that simple question before anything else?

Exactly how long was Sam Allardyce manager at Newcastle Utd Football Club? 


Ta.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

You attacked our loyalty, which to me showed you getting wound up.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You attacked our loyalty, which to me showed you getting wound up.



I questioned your loyalty to your manager. How is that getting wound up? 

Can you answer my question now?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> I questioned your loyalty to your manager. How is that getting wound up?
> 
> Can you answer my question now?



You've seen our loyalty to keegan,and yet you question our loyalty just cause we don't like a manager that you do? 

Allardyce had enough time imo, i'm usually quite fair when it comes  to judging managers, if i can atleast see some progression in the team i'm prepared to give him more time. But he even lost to derby ffs. You know how long he was manager for.

And you said yourself it was a mediocre squad at best, but it was the players HE brought in.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You've seen our loyalty to keegan,and yet you question our loyalty just cause we don't like a manager that you do?
> 
> Allardyce had enough time imo, i'm usually quite fair when it comes  to judging managers, if i can atleast see some progression in the team i'm prepared to give him more time. But he even lost to derby ffs. You know how long he was manager for.
> 
> And you said yourself it was a mediocre squad at best, but it was the players HE brought in.


_
You havn't answered my question. _

I want you to tell me how long Allardyce was manager for. Do you actually know? 

He inherited a fucking shoddy squad which was pretty much on its arse, he didn't sign many players because as you and I both know, his first transfer window was destroyed by the takeover. He did a steady job, having bought pretty much cut price players and possesing a cut price squad.

I questioned your loyalty to your manager. Not your loyalty as fans. (although, mate tbf, there is a certain irony here) Do you see the difference?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You've seen our loyalty to keegan,and yet you question our loyalty just cause we don't like a manager that you do?
> 
> Allardyce had enough time imo, i'm usually quite fair when it comes  to judging managers, if i can atleast see some progression in the team i'm prepared to give him more time. But he even lost to derby ffs. You know how long he was manager for.
> 
> And you said yourself it was a mediocre squad at best, but it was the players HE brought in.



I don't know how long he was manager for, I can't remember. I am not a Newcastle fan. Why are you being wierd and not reply to a simple question?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Sometime in december he got until, i think.


----------



## Lakina (Sep 9, 2008)

There once was a team called toon

whose managers went rather soon

the fans were all sickly

for their seasons ended quickly   

because the owner was really a loon


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> but he wasn't doing 'shit' - he was doing ok in difficult circumstance, having had little or no money and inheriting a pretty shit squad. The 'most _loyal_ fans in the world TM' I thought you all were?



He wasn't doing shit ? were you there watching that shit week in week out ?

I'd go so far to say that we could of easily been relegated under big Sam last season , if he'd stayed . He made some very bad decisions on transfers and his style of football was terrible .

He was manager for 6 months .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

haaaha@lakina


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> He wasn't doing shit ? were you there watching that shit week in week out ?
> 
> I'd go so far to say that we could of easily been relegated under big Sam last season , if he'd stayed . He made some very bad decisions on transfers and his style of football was terrible .



agreed 100%,as i said, he even lost to derby. something was wrong there.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Sometime in december he got until, i think.



So he was there for four months? or was that his second season?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

First season, but, if you want more time you got to atleast show you can organize the team, which he didn't.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> He wasn't doing shit ? were you there watching that shit week in week out ?
> 
> I'd go so far to say that we could of easily been relegated under big Sam last season , if he'd stayed . He made some very bad decisions on transfers and his style of football was terrible .



I have seen the odd football match in my life. 

weren't you, er, midtable, when he left? I may not be a gallowgate regular but I think last time I checked 11th wasn't a relegation position.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Mate, we were heading further down. I can guarantee that.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Newcastle fans are well beyond expecting anything, qualifying for the UEFA cup would be a bonus for us, but we do like to see good football being played. keegan understood this, allardyce didn't. if you watched toon under allardyce, and then the difference that keegan made you would see why. if allardyce was in place for 3 or 4 years he undoubtebly would have gotten a trophy, but he would still never be as popular as kevin keegan because keegans teams are good to watch

laugh at that if you want, but it doesn't make a jot of difference. look at chelsea under mourinho, they won pretty much everything they could win but they were still fucking shit, mourinho knew that, that is why he quit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Think mourinho quit because of abramovich controlling too much. And that's why grant was brought in.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Think mourinho quit because of abramovich controlling too much.



Well that and the fact that noone respected him for whoring his talent to chelsea. He probably was the best manager in the world but there wasa absolutely no glory in managing chelsea for him


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> I have seen the odd football match in my life.
> 
> weren't you, er, midtable, when he left? I may not be a gallowgate regular but I think last time I checked 11th wasn't a relegation position.



Hovering between 12th/15th position and only seperated by a few points off the bottom 3 , so yes we could of easily of dropped and we would of under big Sam , he didn't have his big bruisers to batter the other side with the long ball but he did try and failed big time , we had players who could pass the ball but no that wasn't good enough for Sam he just wanted them to hoof it a run .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Hovering between 12th/15th position and only seperated by a few points off relegation .



We werent in the top half that often under allardyce were we?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> First season, but, if you want more time you got to atleast show you can organize the team, which he didn't.



So, you think 4 months is long enough to prove your worth as a football manager? Despite achieving at every single other job he'd ever had, you think 4 months is a 'fair crack of the whip?'

There were clowns grumbling 'grayson out' after 4 months of Larry's first season. God forbid you lot ever get a young untried manager, you'll fucking eat him. 

First year in the job, our manager bought Jason Wilcox and some other donkeys, got us solid and safe (on the last day of the season if I remember right), then kicked on in the second year - the difference between yr1 and yr2 was immense (19th and promoted actually)
The signing from the first year were mostly jettisoned (cos they'd been bought in a rush in Jan) and his second crop were diamonds, virtually to a man.

We could have sacked him, made all sorts of excuses about it, but we didn't, we backed him, even though his first season wasn't that great. You could read the same for Alardyce himself in 94-96 (as I said earlier) or perhaps Howard Kendall, Evertons greatest manager, who presided over at least 2 seasons of dross before it clicked into a side that won everything nearly for 3 years. 

The press whinged about Alf Ramsey before the World Cup, yet he's now virtually sainted. 

Why would 4 months be enough at Newcastle and not anywhere else? What is the difference between those teams and the ones above? 

I honestly think Allardyce got a bum deal, I've no vendetta against newcastle, I don't mind them at all, I feel very sorry for KK cos I like the bloke. I just don't get why Newcastle fans were SO impatiant with Allardyce and why you can't accept that getting rid of a manager after such a short time is not really the sign of a good chairman/owner.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

To get why we were impatient, you had to have been watching what was happening. Simple as that.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Mike Ashley never appointed allardyce. noone has any ill will towards allardyce but he was fucking shit at newcastle


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, btw i don't have any hatred towards allardyce himself, just the newcastle move wasnt workin out.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Mike Ashley never appointed allardyce. noone has any ill will towards allardyce but he was fucking shit at newcastle



But so was Kendall at Everton at first. It took Shankly 5 years to win anything with Liverpool. Ferguson was odds on to be sacked by Man U before they beat Forest in that cup game, they were absolutely shit then. Fatty Neil Webb wobbling round the middle with Russell Beardsmore....

I still don't get it. I'm not saying Allardyce is any of them, but no one will ever know if managers are any good if they don't get time. 

I can't be bothered going on about it any more. 

I'd love it if NUFC got took over and Keegan got brought back, cos as I keep sayng I like him. I actually like him more than Allardyce, but I still think that Sam was hard done to.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> So, you think 4 months is long enough to prove your worth as a football manager? Despite achieving at every single other job he'd ever had, you think 4 months is a 'fair crack of the whip?'
> 
> There were clowns grumbling 'grayson out' after 4 months of Larry's first season. God forbid you lot ever get a young untried manager, you'll fucking eat him.
> 
> ...



I understand where your coming from but i used to watch them play under Allardyce and i could never fathom out what he was trying to do and i dont think the players did either . There was a couple of games that spring to mind against Everton and West ham , they absoluty played us off the park but we still won , they were just fluky games and them games were won by the other teams mistakes not Allardyces tactics .

If we did get on top in a game he'd change the formation or take our best player off it really was bizzare at times .

I think the reason i never warmed to him is that i used to get so bored and frustrated watching the shit route 1 football under him and i think the majority of the fans did aswell .

But your quite correct , until we get a manager thats gonna be able to keep the fans happy and the board happy (and work in this mad system ) we are just gonna be a mid-table if not a relegated team.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> I understand where your coming from but i used to watch them play under Allerdyce and i could never fathom out what he was trying to do and i dont think the players did either . There was a couple of games that spring to mind against Everton and West ham , they absoluty played us off the park but we still won , they were just fluky games and them games were won by the other teams mistakes not Allerdyces tactics .
> 
> If we did get on top in a game he'd change the formation or take our best player off it really was bizzare at times .
> 
> ...



I've picked you one earlier in the thread!









Stranger things have happened....


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> I've picked you one earlier in the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol he knacked us big time , if people think these times are bad ha ha those days were fekin dark times for me in the Gallowgate lol .


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Mate, we were heading further down. I can guarantee that.



Allardyce had a better win percentage at Newcastle than King Kev had in his second spell iirc.

Difficult to know how it'd have turned out in the longer term. In the shorter term he was bound to ruffle a few feathers - Allardyce was bit renown for being his own man, with a bit of an inflexible attention to detail. Mort was fairly fresh behind the ears above him and he didn't get the cheap, effective transfers he did at Bolton, partly through the club's slowness and also the fact that NUFC weren't in Europe, yet players still associated it with big salaries.

I suspect he wanted to rip things up and start again to a large extent. And who could blame him given Newcastle's recent lack of success and instability. Which probably made him less than popular amongst the current squad, who went on to play exactly like they weren't enjoying it. He never had a chance to get any further.

No idea if he'd have played more attractive football if he'd got settled and a squad that wanted to play for him. He got tagged with the boring football tag quickly and was an easy sacrifice for populist Ashley.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Allardyce had a better win percentage at Newcastle than King Kev had in his second spell iirc.
> 
> Difficult to know how it'd have turned out in the longer term. In the shorter term he was bound to ruffle a few feathers - Allardyce was bit renown for being his own man, with a bit of an inflexible attention to detail. Mort was fairly fresh behind the ears above him and he didn't get the cheap, effective transfers he did at Bolton, partly through the club's slowness and also the fact that NUFC weren't in Europe, yet players still associated it with big salaries.
> 
> ...



Well put. Especially the first bit. I agree with all that.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Well put. Especially the first bit. I agree with all that.



He had a 5 year plan .


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

What you people who don't watch newcastle week in week out don't understand about allardyce is how crap newcastle were to watch under allardyce and what an impact keegan had

I only watch the games on telly barring a blue moon when I can blag a ticket, but I do watch every game we play unless something happens, and even though the results didn't change that much under Keegan the football was a lot better. I think Allardyce could have had a reasonably succesful 5 years at the toon and even won us a cup, but it was horrible to watch the dull football he was making newcastle played having grown up with keegan and robson who had newcastle playing good football and are still heroes despite not winning anything. 

Newcastle don't have the money to compete with man utd etc but we do have the money to be an entertaining team, and that is all we want.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Newcastle don't have the money to compete with man utd etc but we do have the money to be an entertaining team, and that is all we want.



Having money isn't enough, though, while Dennis the Menace is holding the purse strings for Ashley, who needs his cash for champagne, parties, and SAS bodyguards, after all.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> Having money isn't enough, though, while Dennis the Menace is holding the purse strings for Ashley, who needs his cash for champagne, parties, and SAS bodyguards, after all.



I don't see how people can complain about mike ashley spending his billions on parties for himself

Shepperd and Hall were using newcastle as a source of income, but Ashley has spent a lot of his money on the club, he may be shit at running the club, but it isn't his living so he can do what he wants with his fortune as far as i'm concerned


----------



## tarannau (Sep 10, 2008)

The man spent about a week's worth of Michael Owen's wages on a boozy blowout. I'm not going to begrudge him that. Minibucks in the greater scheme of things, as much as it grates me to type that.

If he didn't go out for a month he wouldn't suddenly find a bulge in his pocket equal to a Villa and a Ronaldinho. And it's his money - he's earned it rather than scraping it off the back of fans like Shepherd and Co


----------



## isitme (Sep 10, 2008)

exactly

he will sell the club soon. i think he bought it to start a hobby, now it is no fun, he would get killed if he turned up in the stands again


----------



## tarannau (Sep 10, 2008)

Trouble is, will he now try and claim his money back, reloading the club with debt, plus maybe a little extra  for his trouble? I've no idea how he's structured things really.

To be fair, he doesn't strike me as the vindictive type. But Ashley does appear stubborn - he's not given ground when his business dealings elsewhere have been queried. I'll reckon he'll only sell if he gets a respectable price.


----------



## isitme (Sep 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Trouble is, will he now try and claim his money back, reloading the club with debt, plus maybe a little extra  for his trouble? I've no idea how he's structured things really.
> 
> To be fair, he doesn't strike me as the vindictive type. But Ashley does appear stubborn - he's not given ground when his business dealings elsewhere have been queried. I'll reckon he'll only sell if he gets a respectable price.



he is obviously good at money being a millionaire, he will make money off it but he won't last the season


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The man spent about a week's worth of Michael Owen's wages on a boozy blowout. I'm not going to begrudge him that. Minibucks in the greater scheme of things, as much as it grates me to type that.



I'm not really begrudging him his little party trip to the US. But while he was buying drinks for a pack of drunken celebs who didn't even know who he was, KK was asking him to come back and have talks - and he refused. I don't think much of that.

Also, if he's so rich, why sell Milner, and then promise great signings before the window closed who then didn't materalise. KK was told to look the players up on Youtube - I wonder if that's how Wise picked them.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 10, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> I'm not really begrudging him his little party trip to the US. But while he was buying drinks for a pack of drunken celebs who didn't even know who he was, KK was asking him to come back and have talks - and he refused. I don't think much of that.
> 
> Also, if he's so rich, why sell Milner, and then promise great signings before the window closed who then didn't materalise. KK was told to look the players up on Youtube - I wonder if that's how Wise picked them.



He's a paper billionaire worth approx £1.4b by all accounts. He's cleared £100m of debt by all accounts,  also paid around £150m for the takeover and we know that the club still owe over 20m for past transfers. Now given the credit crunch and the fact that his company's being pounded, I'm not convinced he has as much 'spare' money as some are making out. If credit was easier to come by things might be different, but he's not Abrahomich or a Dubai prince flush with disposable.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 10, 2008)

Newcastle... (scatches head)


----------



## Relahni (Sep 10, 2008)

chieftain said:


> Newcastle... (scatches head)


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 10, 2008)

what a load of shite http://icnewcastle.icnetwork.co.uk/...objectid=21718461&siteid=72703-name_page.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 10, 2008)

he's only just joined blackburn and hasn't made the best of starts, i don't see why we would want him?


----------



## isitme (Sep 10, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> he's only just joined blackburn and hasn't made the best of starts, i don't see why we would want him?



He's mates with Dennis Wise and not being that good he will be a pushover for the board etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 10, 2008)

that explains it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 10, 2008)

La La La La!

La La La La!

*Geordies!*


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 10, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> La La La La!
> 
> La La La La!
> 
> *Geordies!*




you missed a LA LA LA LA out lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 11, 2008)

oh ffs, gutirrez looks like he could be injured,got stretchered off in argentinas game.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Aye,possible dislocated shoulder.We can always play one of the wingers that we weren't allowed to buy.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

Schexy futbol. That's all ye want pet though but man.

Like everyone else then 

It's a rare enough commodity though 

Who's going down on Sat 2pm to protest about Barbican lager, the lack of schexy futbol and that? Don't forget to bring your own shirt if you have one.

Rumours about Zico now.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

They will print anything. No matter how ridiculous. _They will print *anything*_. Tell them Michael Jackson is going to buy the club and enter all the players in a danceathon, and they will print it. Sky Sports News will interview his monkey.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 11, 2008)

I see John Collins is available as a Manager. 

West Ham rejected him, but I reckon given a bit of backing he would be a great appointment.  The Scottish have a reasonable track record of producing top managers.

He would probably turn it down.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

Fuck off.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 11, 2008)

I've heard Bryan Robson is going to get the job.

They needed someone to apease the Toon fans and think that he's the right man for the job.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 11, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I've heard Bryan Robson is going to get the job.
> 
> They needed someone to apease the Toon fans and think that he's the right man for the job.



Really?? The fans would think him a good choice????????

I thought he was pretty unconvincing at SUFC in the Championship.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't beat a bit of banter with the Geordies, real good sense of humour.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> Really?? The fans would think him a good choice????????
> 
> I thought he was pretty unconvincing at SUFC in the Championship.



As long as they play exciting football they're not bothered.


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Peter Reid


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 11, 2008)

terry venables


----------



## Relahni (Sep 11, 2008)

Garth Crooks


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Clive Woodward


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

Claude Le Roy


----------



## tarannau (Sep 11, 2008)

Chris Kamara?


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Raymond Domenech


----------



## Relahni (Sep 11, 2008)

Bruce Rioch


----------



## Biffo (Sep 11, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> he's only just joined blackburn and hasn't made the best of starts, i don't see why we would want him?



After his first 3 matches as manager in the Premier League, Ince has made a slightly better start to the season than His Worship KK made (same points, same GD, scored 2 more goals). Ince would be mad to switch now. Can't see it happening.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 11, 2008)

You forget we've played man utd and arsenal. But do carry on with ya boring KK hate.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

Roy "Chubby" Brown.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 11, 2008)

ross noble


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

Paul Merton


----------



## Biffo (Sep 11, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You forget we've played man utd and arsenal. But do carry on with ya boring KK hate.



I don't hate KK. He was a Liverpool legend. He's just not cut out for management. 

That Utd team you played had a 12 year old playing up front. Arsenal are shit. They lost to Fulham didn’t they?

And what about Blackburn? They beat the mighty Everton at Fortress Goodison. No mean feat. The bottom line is that Ince is way to good to manage Newcastle. The next name to follow a bunch of unlikelies such as Souness, Allardyce and Keegan is surely someone like Bobby Gould.


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Vinny Jones


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 11, 2008)

frank rijkard.


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> After his first 3 matches as manager in the Premier League, Ince has made a slightly better start to the season than His Worship KK made (same points, same GD, scored 2 more goals). Ince would be mad to switch now. Can't see it happening.



nob off you welsh git


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Catherine Tate


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> He's just not cut out for management.



Sorry but that's bollocks.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

Jayne Middlemiss


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark Kermode


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 11, 2008)

ant and dec


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

firky


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

supergran


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

John Lydon.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 11, 2008)

Ach, this is getting silly.

This guy's a king and a toon favourite:


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ach, this is getting silly.



_They will print *anything*_.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 11, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Sorry but that's bollocks.



Ok, based on the fact that he did get Fulham and Newcastle promoted from lower divisions, I'll re-phrase it:

Kevin keegan is clearly not cut out for football management at the highest level. Fact.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 11, 2008)

isitme said:


> nob off you welsh git



Stick your head up your arse you stupid fucking cunt. You stink of piss.





You can use that one if you like


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Stick your head up your arse you stupid fucking cunt. You stink of piss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Ok, based on the fact that he did get Fulham and Newcastle promoted from lower divisions, I'll re-phrase it:
> 
> Kevin keegan is clearly not cut out for football management at the highest level. Fact.



Better


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 11, 2008)

oooh,50 pages. 

The other club threads are a bit behind eh??


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Kevin keegan is clearly not cut out for football management at the highest level. Fact.



We didn't do too badly the first time around as I recall.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 11, 2008)

To be fair, you did choke badly towards the end of the season,  Keegan losing it in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

We finished 2nd. A spectacular failure.


----------



## isitme (Sep 11, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oooh,50 pages.
> 
> The other club threads are a bit behind eh??



And it's only October


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 11, 2008)

Not even october yet!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> We finished 2nd. A spectacular failure.



People forget that's the highest we've ever finished. And keegan achieved that, oh noez, what a shit manager at the top level!!!!11111


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wasn't that just before he walked out ?        ^stirs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Only reason keegan walks out is because the stupid fuckwit owners aren't letting him be the manager he wants to be.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 12, 2008)

How does that work out. His team, first in the division by some distance, collapsed like a goat's shit souffle, not helped by Keegan losing his marbles in public during his infamous 'I'd love it if we can beat them' outburst. 

And the next season he got to spend the World transfer record on Shearer, milking Hall's money. The team flittered with success again, but never convinced, and Keegan walked midseason like a primadonna, claiming that he didn't want to be in 'management at this stage in his life' or somesuch guff. Hall's problem, apparently, was to give Keegan that much money and ask him to sign a long term contract. And apparently he didn't like the ways the passionate fans got on his back about selling Cole and pissing away the league lead.

How is that 'stupid fuckwit owners' not 'letting him be the manager he wants to be.'?


----------



## zoltan (Sep 12, 2008)

KK was spooked by the spectre of a PLC restricting his budget and choices- he saw a rich private club as the best way forward- he guessed that money may not have been as freely available.He alos didnt want much to do with Shepherd as Chairman. Unsurprising.

It wasnt Halls money - he paid a nominal sum for the club and then his other interests underwrote the financing - it was all debt in NUFC name - Hall is still seen as the saviour, but he is a rapacious robber baron in reality - look at how he made his money initally. He was astute in the investment potential given Skys dominance & elevation of football to the next level - plus it gave his waster whoring son soemthing to do with his tax exile time ( NUFC office in Gibraltar )

I dont think NUFC collapsed as such - rather Schmeical won it for Man Utd if you look at his performance in the arse end of the season. Still, this is all semantics innit

KK felt unable to delegate - when at NUFC in his first incarnation of manager, he did everything - recruitment, scouting, buying, agreeing salaries blah blah blah - things have changed significantly since those heady days and KK hasnt


----------



## tarannau (Sep 12, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> KK was spooked by the spectre of a PLC restricting his budget and choices- he saw a rich private club as the best way forward- he guessed that money may not have been as freely available.He alos didnt want much to do with Shepherd as Chairman...
> 
> ...KK felt unable to delegate - when at NUFC in his first incarnation of manager, he did everything - recruitment, scouting, buying, agreeing salaries blah blah blah - things have changed significantly since those heady days and KK hasnt



Fair summary, and I'll bow to your greater knowledge on how Hall geared the debt. I always think of Shepherd as the worst offender. 

The issue of KK not changing is perhaps the most pertinent. He looked curiously out of touch and tactically naive in his first spell, let alone recently. A passionate throwback, but the Keegan positivity boost has only ever lasted for a limited time with every team he's managed.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 12, 2008)

Shepherd just racked up the debt a bit more - think it was something like £87M by the end of the fat mans tenure - he gambled on CL every seaosn to provide that extra £10-20M income to offset higher debt. the useless obese whoring twat. 

Shepherd also took a Million a year gross in sal & benefits for himself. the cunt. Dont get me started on how he manipluated things to ensure that the club paid a dividend ( even when it was making a loss ) to its shareholders ( i.e. Him & Hall ), then changed to PLC situation by passing an AGM motion to pay himslef in scrip ( more shares ) rather than cash, thus maintaining his income & position of dominance

Compared to this nepotistic regime, Ashley is a saint


I could go on an on.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 12, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> Compared to this nepotistic regime, Ashley is a saint
> I could go on an on.



That's my take on it. I'm amazed that I find myself on this thread defending the fat sportswear magnate if I'm honest, but he strikes me as someone who's trying to put the club on a sounder footing, whilst seemingly spunking a fair bit of his own cash on it.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

On SSN Anil has totally withdrawn any interest he had in Newcastle.We'll have to pray for a new saviour


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Assley said he doesn't want to sell anyway.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok then,we have to just get on with it now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Just realized i've got more posts than you skunk, despite you being here much longer.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes Trippy but you'll find my posts are well thought out and planned down to every apostrophe.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Excuses excuses.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 12, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> People forget that's *the highest we've ever finished.* And keegan achieved that, oh noez, what a shit manager at the top level!!!!11111



Do the 4 league championships you won in 1905, 1907, 1909 and 1927 not count?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 12, 2008)

You mean you didn't see them on Sky Trippy?

It's that deep commitment to your club's history and sense of past that I admire about you. There was life before the first coming of Keegan you know.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 12, 2008)

Football started in 1992 as any fule kno


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Do the 4 league championships you won in 1905, 1907, 1909 and 1927 not count?



Talking specifically about since the prem league as it is now started. 

Nice try in trying to catch me out, though. I do know our history, so thanks anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

wtf! sky sources saying ashley is meeting keegan in london.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 12, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> wtf! sky sources saying ashley is meeting keegan in london.




TalkSport are mentioning this.

It's all a bit Jezza Kyle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Forgot to say that's happening right now.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 12, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Talking specifically about since the prem league as it is now started.
> 
> Nice try in trying to catch me out, though. I do know our history, so thanks anyway.



You're use of the word EVER was kind of misleading. 

Had you qualified it by stating 'since 1992' or 'since the rebranding of what is essentially the same thing as the Premier League' I might perhaps have had an indication of your meaning...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok sorry, bad wording on my part!

Note to self: Be more careful with wording next time!


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 12, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Forgot to say that's happening right now.



I wonder if it's just over compensation 

I'd like it to be more though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 12, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ok sorry, bad wording on my part!
> 
> Note to self: Be more careful with wording next time!



Anyone would think I was a teacher ...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Anyone would think I was a teacher ...



ha!

What about those people who tore up their season tickets? they'll feel really shit if keegan is hired again.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 12, 2008)

Didn't a guy have 'Cole 9' in actual size tatooed on his back and it was finished like a day before he went to Man U?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Assley has left the meeting but has made no comment.

Why is he such an idiot? Why make no comment on such a big event?


----------



## isitme (Sep 12, 2008)

these things are sent to test us


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 12, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Didn't a guy have 'Cole 9' in actual size tatooed on his back and it was finished like a day before he went to Man U?



Lol aye was on his thigh , what a crackerjack .

Doubt Ashley would deal with compo . Bookies have stopped taking bets on the Toons next manager , the soap opera continues..........


----------



## zoltan (Sep 12, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You mean you didn't see them on Sky Trippy?
> 
> It's that deep commitment to your club's history and sense of past that I admire about you. There was life before the first coming of Keegan you know.




there was life - but It wasnt very nice If I remember back to my formative years. I never recovered from KK thumping us in the cup final and making supermac look utterly impotent


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Gotta love how people jump on one mistake in your bad wording, no worries i expected that from tarannau, his trolling is rather boring now.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

I can see the fans screaming Ashleys name tomorrow.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

LMA say theres no way back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

Well they've just announced the discussions failed to reach a satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 12, 2008)

"Keegan is coming back as manager"

"Oh no he's not!"

"Oh yes he is!"

"Where is he? Can you see him?"

"HE'S BEHIND YOU!!!"

From laughing stock to pantomime in one week. What's the next scene - Fat Freddie and Mike Ashley in a sordid threesome story in the NOTW as Bonnie Langford reveals all?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 12, 2008)

Biffo said:


> "Keegan is coming back as manager"
> 
> "Oh no he's not!"
> 
> ...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

lol

It would be a lot easier if Assley just made statements to the media quicker.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish people would stop fuckin laughing at us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I wish people would stop fuckin laughing at us.



Just ignore them.I'm starting to hate Ashley again, he clearly wasn't willing to let wise  go,wise doesn't even need to be there.


----------



## isitme (Sep 12, 2008)

Keegan stormed off in a huff and Ashley was out getting drunk (again) in America

Can you imagine Man Utd acting like a 70s sitcom?


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I wish people would stop fuckin laughing at us.


lol


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lets see who's laughing when Keegans back and we win the League


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2008)

rofl


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Lets see who's laughing when Keegans back and we win the League









And lo, King Kev had his third coming...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Quite nervous about the hull game today. Not sure what to expect!


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Quite nervous about the hull game today. Not sure what to expect!



I'm predicting we play well and win


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm hearing the fans are going to invade the pitch at the end and have a sit in.Bet Sky wish they were televising it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

haha that'll be fun


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm hearing the fans are going to invade the pitch at the end and have a sit in.Bet Sky wish they were televising it.



just what we need after such an uneventful few weeks!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jesus Christ.Have you seen the fans outside St James.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL

ON radio 5 the guy just said 'people i know who are close to mike ashley still say there's a chance keegan could return'.


This is getting ridiculous now.

(commentary is on talksport apparently)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Good to hear those keegan chants 25 mins in.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2008)

Penalty...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

This will get the fans even more angry. 1-0 hull, harsh penalty.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2008)

Really? The Sky bods seemed to think it was a nailed down penalty.

No footage shown so far of course.


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

it was a harsh penalty

owen should have scored as well


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Good to see Ashleys amazingly well thought out plan for newcastle so far is working brilliantly.


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

poocastle


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL The refs not helping but we're play TERRIBLE.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Pathetic so far. maybe the players are protesting!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

There's a banner saying 'cockney mafia out' and every newcastle fan looked at it rather than the match when it went past i think they said. I can't wait to see that on tv.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lambias has no mates to sit with


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

It goes from bad to worse, 2-0. Thank you ashley!


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

2 nowt


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hull are playing great.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Not that hard to play great against a team like ours when we've had the week we've had, tbf.  Ashley can fuck off, either that or bring keegan back.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think I jinxed Newcastle by moving here...


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

my stream just crashed exactly as the ball went across the hull box


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish my stream had crashed when they kicked off ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I wish my stream had crashed when they kicked off ffs.



lol

Fans still watching the banner rather than the game.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 13, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I wish people would stop fuckin laughing at us.



I think it's appropriate for me to say, for the first and possibly only time in my internet life... ROFLCOPTER!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

almost3-0,disallowed, fuckin hell.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> I think it's appropriate for me to say, for the first and possibly only time in my internet life... ROFLCOPTER!!!!




I'm gonna find out where you live and come and insert Dennis Wise in your anus


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

The players are probably watching the banner to.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 13, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm gonna find out where you live and come and insert Dennis Wise in your anus



I'll see you when we play you next season


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can someone please confirm we can't drop 2 divisons?


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

they aren't even trying


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

This is pathetic.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

2-1 xisco!!!!!!!


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

the ref is injured ffs 

we are the stupidest club by a long way


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Let the protests begin...


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 13, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Let the laughter begin...



SORRY!!!!

I'll never post on this thread again ever...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hell even I'm laughing now


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 13, 2008)

Look at it this way, If you actually do want rid of Ashley - the worst thing that could have happened is you gubbed hull 5-0. Losing will keep the fires of discontent stoked...

grey cloud, thin silver lining


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Look at it this way, If you actually do want rid of Ashley - the worst thing that could have happened is you gubbed hull 5-0. Losing will keep the fires of discontent stoked...
> 
> grey cloud, thin silver lining



That's exactly the way i see it. Just would've liked a draw in the end atleast!


----------



## the button (Sep 13, 2008)

Typical City. Beat by Wigan 5-0, then beat Newcastle away. Not that I'm complaining, like.


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, some Indian guy is going to buy us in a couple of weeks, get keeagan back, and give him billions to spend on new players lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn right it will happen.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just another one of those carry on days at Sid James's Park ffs.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 13, 2008)

I see chickenshit Ashley didn't dare show his fat face among the Newcastle fans today  always going to backfire that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

neither did wise.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 13, 2008)

Neither did the team.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha. How we laughed

At least we wont tempt Ince to the mangerial role. Not even that wanker would go to NUFC









Would he ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2008)

he didn't rule out the move...


----------



## Descartes (Sep 13, 2008)

More talks to be held...  Keegan wants Wise either out or demoted to the Academy... Ashley vould even sell,,....


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/2008/09/13/fuming-newcastle-united-fans-in-mass-protest-11587


----------



## Lakina (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't see Ashley hanging around for long now.


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

i can't see anyone paying 260m for newcastle


----------



## isitme (Sep 13, 2008)

just watching motd, looking at the footage of the empty seats. i really hate this club


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm sure newcastle exist purely for all the other shit football clubs in this country to feel good about themselves


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

Just watching Sunderland play Reading and it's strange how everyone laughs at us and our fans always go and protest if we are shit and so on how shit they are but they don't protest, those two teams have and always will be shit, newcastle are a middling premier league team who have finished in the top 5 a few times in recent history


----------



## Flashman (Sep 14, 2008)

Stop.

Fucking.

Whining.

You're getting as bad as the scousers.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 14, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> he didn't rule out the move...



Oh yes he did


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 14, 2008)

isitme said:


> just watching motd, looking at the footage of the empty seats. i really hate this club


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7601892.stm

BBC gives the attendance at 50,000.

Thats about 95% full.

Not what I'd call a spectacular protest. Hopefully the point has been made.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2008)

Limejuice said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7601892.stm
> 
> BBC gives the attendance at 50,000.
> 
> ...


Season ticket holders are counted whether they attend or not as the seat is paid for.


Why is it a 'cockney mafia' - apart from Wise, who else is there?


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Season ticket holders are counted whether they attend or not as the seat is paid for.
> 
> 
> Why is it a 'cockney mafia' - apart from Wise, who else is there?



everyone south of the mackems are cockneys


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Its cause they keep having meetings in london i think.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2008)

So the 'cockney mafia' is Dennis Wise?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Him/ashley, since ashley arranges all his meetings in london it seems.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2008)

I just looked up Ashley. I thought he was a Geordie but he isn't.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 14, 2008)

I've decided I'm buying the Toon.I just need too win the lottery 126 times.Who's with me ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

if i win the lottery i'll buy them to!


Can't see it happening for some reason.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of putting Keegan in as manager.Do you think the fans will go for it ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm not sure tbh.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 14, 2008)

Ashley has put the club up for sale in the last half hour .
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7615618.stm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

holy fuck! ssn just confirmed it aswell!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

this is the greatest news ever


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

reckon anyone'll buy though?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, i'm sure they will.


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

who?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Hopefully that 6th richest man in the world guy, but i dunno. Just the fact that ashley wants to sell, is big news to me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2008)

strung_out said:


> who?



Sting?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1392670,00.html


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

in a consortium with jimmy nail heading it up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thankful for Ashley clearing the debt he cleared, but he's really lost all control by employing people like wise and letting him control the transfers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10278~1392670,00.html



There's a lot of sense there in my opinion.


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

so he got rid of allardyce who you all hated, paid £200m (ish?) of his own money to clear debts, hired newcastle legend keegan who you all love, tries to set up a structure to get success with director of football in place which looked to be having mixed results, then when kk takes his ball away because he can't handle the pressure you all have a go at ashley and protest against him. as i said, a comedy club.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

He employed wise, and let him control transfers. Sorry but i don't see any  need for that. That's why keegan resigned. Same reason curbishley resigned.

And what was next?We were hearing stuff like paul ince for manager ffs.


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

as far i can see, he's done a whole lot more right than wrong yet seems to be getting absolutely vilified for poor judgement and letting keegan think he could sign whoever he wanted at whatever price he wanted


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, he made a poor decision and has to live with it now.


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah, screw him and his £200m, fucking cunt


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2008)

strung_out said:


> as far i can see, he's done a whole lot more right than wrong yet seems to be getting absolutely vilified for poor judgement and letting keegan think he could sign whoever he wanted at whatever price he wanted



Have to agree with that. His statement shows a realistic appreciation of the finances, and IMO his idea of building a long term system to produce quality young players is a good approach for a team with Newcastle's resources. And whether you think Keegan is a good manager or not there's no denying that there's no way he could manage that. 

When you see people going 'I hope that Indian bloke buys the club' that says they just want to be the next Chelsea to me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Let me  just say also, his lack of leadership and communication with the media, has let him down.


----------



## liampreston (Sep 14, 2008)

A new owner will have to try and work out what to do with some intensely passionate fans with - and I say with all respect - some inflated ideas of the club's position and ambitions.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Just dont employ a director of football-let keegan have control of transfers, you know,like a manager should have, its not that hard is it?


----------



## zoltan (Sep 14, 2008)

strung_out said:


> so he got rid of allardyce who you all hated, paid £200m (ish?) of his own money to clear debts, hired newcastle legend keegan who you all love, tries to set up a structure to get success with director of football in place which looked to be having mixed results, then when kk takes his ball away because he can't handle the pressure you all have a go at ashley and protest against him. as i said, a comedy club.




Not everyone is against MA.Hes been badly advised by his mates in recruitment and suchlike and this is the result

Sadly, the vocal minority truly cant see wood for trees sometimes

These were the cunts who were crying our for Shearer to be made manager a while ago.


----------



## Lakina (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope for the sake of NUFC that Ashley can find a buyer quickly.  Can't see the point in bringing in a new manager until the new owner is in place.

For everyones benefit, he needs to do a deal before the next transfer window opens.

Presumably Wise will leave with Ashley.  Plus everyone else in the management?

Anyone want a bet on Shearer coming back into the running?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 14, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Let me  just say also, his lack of leadership and communication with the media, has let him down.




Thats been the problem for me from the start of all this mess , if he had of explained things , even put true statements out , things wouldn't of got this bad i doubt .

He's been quick enough to put a statement out about selling though just because things have come on top .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Thats been the problem for me from the start of all this mess , if he had of explained things , even put true statements out things wouldn't of got this bad i doubt .
> 
> He's been quick enough to put a statement out about selling though just because things have come on top .



Exactly.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

Of I owned newcastle no way would I cave in to keegans demands. He is off his tits

I'm angry with Keegan for storming off in a huff as well, he's a fucking great manager imo but both times he has been manager he has quit over nothing and left the club and fans in limbo. You can't take the ball home when you are paid 60grand a week, the fact that they are paying you this much implies that they can afford more balls


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2008)

We're officially up for sale again. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

It's just shit tho, chelsea and Man City etc never put a fucking for sale sign up


----------



## Sunray (Sep 14, 2008)

Comedy Supporters

I think its sad that he didn't make that clearer in the 1st place.  Its his club really, having a iron hand on transfer spending sounds like a good idea and if KK wanted to breach that, then I can see no answer but him and NUFC to part ways.

I'm slightly tempted to put money on NUFC for relegation this season, 12-1 which makes them 4 or 5th in the relegation stakes.  No manager, probably not too many top quality managers interested, esp with such a transfer policy. Club up for sale. Quite possibly demotivated team. 

Got what, 10 games to stay out of the relegation zone.  Only positive is that that is a reasonable squad with Martins and Owen I can't see them not getting 42 points.  Unless the next manager is shit.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunray said:


> I'm slightly tempted to put money on NUFC for relegation this season, 12-1 which makes them 4 or 5th in the relegation stakes.



We won't go down, the players are pretty good and they are a team not just a bunch of player (thanks to keegan lol) it's just the people who own it who are clowns


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

isitme said:


> We won't go down, the players are pretty good and they are a team not just a bunch of player (thanks to keegan lol) it's just the people who own it who are clowns



Agreed.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 14, 2008)

But King Kev is MIA.  I really don't see Mike Ashley as a clown.  He has made multiple millions.  That makes him reasonably good at business and that is what football is today, a business.  Running a business means hard decisions are necessary to ensure that its run properly.  Its a hard pill to swallow but KK being sacked is just a small part of what that means.  

So that team is rudderless and even when they get a replacement, he's not really gonna have any real impact for a few games.  If the confidence is down, its like a snowball.

Some bookies have them as low as 6-1!  And you do know that the bookies are very rarely wrong (apart from fav on horses which win less than 1/3 of the time)


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Comedy Supporters
> 
> I think its sad that he didn't make that clearer in the 1st place.  Its his club really, having a iron hand on transfer spending sounds like a good idea and if KK wanted to breach that, then I can see no answer but him and NUFC to part ways.
> 
> ...



Comedy supporters ? just for wanting the club to put us in the picture , it's not much to ask is it ?
Go-ahead on your 12/1 bet but i think your jumping the gun a bit , there was a lot of players injured for the Arsenal  and Hull games , 4 points after Man u away and Arsenal  away after 4 games aint too bad , 10 games to stay out the relegation zone ? theres 38 games in a season .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunray- you know a number of supporters have lost money from betting on newcastles misfortunes so far this season? Go ahead and be another one of those, just so i can laugh some more..


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm worried.Theres a guy on the Chronicle forums been talking for 2 weeks about he's involved in a consortium to buy Newcastle.No one took any notice at first but then he started saying a few things which hit home.I'm now convinced this guy is somehow linked with Shepherd and it's them who are going to launch a bid.I'm not saying he's a money man,maybe some kind of PA or something but I just have a hunch that he's onto something.It's common knowledge that Shepherd was trying to buy Real Mallorca a while ago.I want an Indian Billionaire ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Lets just wait n see. Aslong as they appoint keegan and give him the control he wants, fuck the rest of it.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess.I think the fans may welcome Shepherd after this


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Shepherd can fuck off,though.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Ashley statement issued on Sunday:

"I have enjoyed sport since I was a boy. I love football. I have followed England in every tournament since Mexico '86. I was there to see Maradona and his hand of God. I know what it means to love football and to love a club. I know how important it is to other people because football is so important to me.

"My life has been tied up with sport. It was the passion that I felt for sport that helped me to be successful with my business. That success allowed me to mix my passion and my business.

"I bought Newcastle United in May 2007. Newcastle attracted me because everyone in England knows that it has the best fans in football. When the fans are behind the club at St James' Park it makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up. It is magic. Newcastle's best asset has been, is and always will be the fans.

"But like any business with assets the club has debts. I paid £134 million out of my own pocket for the club. I then poured another £110 million into the club not to pay off the debt but just to reduce it. 

"The club is still in debt. Even worse than that, the club still owes millions of pounds in transfer fees. I shall be paying out many more millions over the coming year to pay for players bought by the club before I arrived. But there was a double whammy. Commercial deals such as sponsorships and advertising had been front loaded. The money had been paid upfront and spent. I was left with a club that owed millions and part of whose future had been mortgaged.
.
"Unless I had come into the club then it might not have survived. It could have shared the fate of other clubs who have borrowed too heavily against their future. Before I had spent a penny on wages or buying players Newcastle United had cost me more than a quarter of a billion pounds.

"Don't get me wrong. I did not buy Newcastle to make money. I bought Newcastle because I love football. Newcastle does not generate the income of a Manchester United or a Real Madrid. I am Mike Ashley, not Mike Ashley a multi-billionaire with unlimited resources. Newcastle United and I can't do what other clubs can. We can't afford it.

"I knew that the club would cost me money every year after I had bought it. I have backed the club with money. You can see that from the fact that Newcastle has the fifth highest wage bill in the Premier League. I was always prepared to bank roll Newcastle up to the tune of £20 million per year but no more. That was my bargain. I would make the club solvent. I would make it a going concern. 

"I would pour up to £20 million a year into the club and not expect anything back. It has to be realised that if I put £100 million into the club year in year out then it would not be too long before I was cleaned out and a debt ridden Newcastle United would find itself in the position that faced Leeds United.

"That is the nightmare for every fan. To love a club that overextends itself, that tries to spend what it can't afford.

"That will never happen to Newcastle when I am in charge. The truth is that Newcastle could not sustain buying the Shevchenkos, Robinhos or the Berbatovs. These are recognised European footballers. They have played in the European leagues and everyone knows about them. They can be brilliant signings. But everybody knows that they are brilliant and so they, and players like them, cost more than £30 million to buy before you even take into account agent commissions and the multi-million pound wage deals.

"My plan and my strategy for Newcastle is different. It has to be. Arsenal is the shining example in England of a sustainable business model. It takes time. It can't be done overnight. Newcastle has therefore set up an extensive scouting system. We look for young players, for players in foreign leagues who everyone does not know about. We try and stay ahead of the competition. We search high and low looking for value, for potential that we can bring on and for players who will allow Newcastle to compete at the very highest level but who don't cost the earth.

"I am prepared to back large signings for millions of pounds but for a player who is young and has their career in front of them and not for established players at the other end of their careers. There is no other workable way forward for Newcastle. It is in this regard that Dennis and his team have done a first class job in scouting for talent to secure the future of the club.

"You only need to look at some of our signings to see that it is working, slowly working. Look at Jonas Gutierrez and Fabricio Collocini. These are world class players. The plan is showing dividends with the signing of exceptional young talent such as Sebastien Bassong, Danny Guthrie and Xisco. My investment in the club has extended to time, effort and yet again, money being poured into the Academy.

"I want Newcastle to be able to create its own legends of the future to rival those of the past. This is a long term plan. A long term plan for the future of the club so that it can flourish.

"One person alone can't manage a Premiership football club and scout the world looking for world class players and stars of the future. It needs a structure and it needs people who are dedicated to that task. It needs all members of the management team to share that vision for it to work.

"Also one of the reasons that the club was so in debt when I took over was due to transfer dealings caused by managers moving in and out of the club. Every time there was a change in manager millions would be spent on new players and millions would be lost as players were sold. It can't keep on working like that. It is just madness.

"I have put Newcastle on a sound financial footing. It is reducing its debt. It is spending within itself. It is recruiting exciting new players and bringing in players for the future.

"The fans want this process to happen more quickly and they want huge amounts spent in the transfer market so that the club can compete at the top table of European football now. I am not stupid and have listened to the fans. I have really loved taking my kids to the games, being next to them and all the fans. But I am now a dad who can't take his kids to a football game on a Saturday because I am advised that we would be assaulted. Therefore, I am no longer prepared to subsidise Newcastle United.

"I am putting the club up for sale. I hope that the fans get what they want and that the next owner is someone who can lavish the amount of money on the club that the fans want.

"This will not be a fire sale. Newcastle is now in a much stronger position than it was in 2007. It is planning for the future and it is sustainable.

"I am still a fan of Newcastle United. We, my kids and I, have loved standing on the terraces with the fans, we have loved travelling with the away fans and we have met so many fans whose company we have enjoyed. We have absolutely loved it but it is not safe anymore for us as a family.

"I am very conscious of the responsibility that I bear in owning Newcastle United. Tough decisions have to be made in business and I will not shy away from doing what I consider to be in the best interests of the club. This is not fantasy football.

"I don't want anyone to read my words and think that any of this is an attack on Kevin Keegan. It is not. Kevin and I always got on. Everyone at the club, and I mean everyone, thinks that he has few equals in getting the best out of the players. He is a legend at the club and rightly so. Clearly there are disagreements between Kevin and the Board and we have both put that in the hands of our lawyers.

"I hope that all the fans get to read this statement so that they understand what I am about. I would not expect all of the fans to agree with me. But I have set out, clearly, my plan. If I can't sell the club to someone who will give the fans what they want then I shall continue to ensure that Newcastle is run on a business and football model that is sustainable. I care too much about the club merely to abandon it.

"I have the interests of Newcastle United at heart. I have listened to you. You want me out. That is what I am now trying to do but it won't happen overnight and it may not happen at all if a buyer does not come in.

"You don't need to demonstrate against me again because I have got the message. Any further action will only have an adverse effect on the team. As fans of Newcastle United you need to spend your energy getting behind, not me, but the players who need your support.

"I am determined that Newcastle United is not only here today, but that it is also there tomorrow for your children who stand beside you at St James' Park."

Mike Ashley. Sunday 14th September 2008.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Ashley said:


> "I am determined that Newcastle United is not only here today, but that it is also there tomorrow for your children who stand beside you at St James' Park.".



Paedophile


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

heh. Someone suggested...

Shearer as director of football.

Sir bobby on the board.

Keegan as manager

Sadly, i could still see keegan walking out in that situation.


----------



## Descartes (Sep 14, 2008)

A good sensible appeal to the fans, the starnge factor, he knows why Keegan won't stay and the trouble that Wise seems to bring with him but still maintains the management model is working. Well, hardly if your team Manager/coach/ trainer walks out because it's unworkable.  

More like the your'e either with me or against me attitude, back me and stay or kick me out and see the club disappear.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

nufc.com had a spot on reply to that statement

newcastle fans don't expect ashley to invent billions into the club, we just expected him to not turn the club into a fucking joke again. keegan played his part, but i think he was justified storming out when milner was sold without him knowing 2 days before the window closed and him not being allowed to buy anyone despite the squad being tiny anyway. he goes on about investing for the future then sells one of our best prospects for a bargain price the fat twat

going down


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

Descartes said:


> A good sensible appeal to the fans, the starnge factor, he knows why Keegan won't stay and the trouble that Wise seems to bring with him but still maintains the management model is working. Well, hardly if your team Manager/coach/ trainer walks out because it's unworkable.
> 
> More like the your'e either with me or against me attitude, back me and stay or kick me out and see the club disappear.



yeah it was very nice of him to buy the club, put a disastrous system in place, get rid of 2 managers in a year and then publically announce that he is selling the club, what a lovely guy


----------



## asbestos (Sep 14, 2008)

isitme said:


> nufc.com had a spot on reply to that statement
> 
> newcastle fans don't expect ashley to invent billions into the club, we just expected him to not turn the club into a fucking joke again. keegan played his part, but i think he was justified storming out when milner was sold without him knowing 2 days before the window closed and him not being allowed to buy anyone despite the squad being tiny anyway. *he goes on about investing for the future then sells one of our best prospects for a bargain price* the fat twat
> 
> going down



Are you referring to Milner here? I would of been happy with 6 million at the start of the season, 12 million? yes please.


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

asbestos said:


> Are you referring to Milner here? I would of been happy with 6 million at the start of the season, 12 million? yes please.



really?

12m was a good price for him, but considering that we can't even put out 11 first teamers we should have been buying not selling players


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, but you can see how different our team  is without milner...(replying to asbestos)


----------



## radix lecti (Sep 14, 2008)

i bought some nufc special edition oxo today



















laughing stock


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow you're so funny man, ahahahaahahha.


----------



## radix lecti (Sep 14, 2008)

true though squire    the toon is a poison chalice


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Man, you're so creative with your insults. i'm truly amazed.


----------



## radix lecti (Sep 14, 2008)

banter not insults    wind yer neck in


----------



## radix lecti (Sep 14, 2008)

cock


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Sure. I believe you.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 14, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I guess.I think the fans may welcome Shepherd after this




You cannot imagime how much vitriol there is in me about Shepherd


----------



## big eejit (Sep 14, 2008)

A lot?


----------



## Descartes (Sep 14, 2008)

Oxo and laughing stock, brilliant,


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2008)

Truly brilliant indeed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> Not everyone is against MA.Hes been badly advised by his mates in recruitment and suchlike and this is the result
> 
> Sadly, the vocal minority truly cant see wood for trees sometimes


 Agree with this. I honestly don't think Ashley is an evil megalomaniac out for himself, I actually believe he tried to do something with the club. Trouble is he made a couple of dodgy decisions and the fans went loopy. Again.

And I really don't see how some random billionaire is going to be any better, even if he is the Xth richest man in the world. I can honestly say I don't want to become another Chelsea or, proof pending, Man City.


TrippyLondoner said:


> Wow you're so funny man, ahahahaahahha.


 Mate, you've got to stop taking this all so seriously. Banter and wind-up is part of being a football supporter, and, shite as it may be, the truth is we _are_ a laughing stock at the moment.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm just laughing back at them really, not taking anything seriously. Its how i deal with it.


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't hate Ashley, I do think that his brief time in charge of the club has been an absolute disaster tho, and since he is the owner of the club of course he is going to get the blame for the owner being so shit

Not satisfied with going through managers faster than anyone else, newcastle has now moved on to 2 chairman and one owner per season.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2008)

He didn't have to bring in wise, but he did,and was reluctant to let go of him,that's the problem here. If he just got rid of wise and brought back keegan, all would be ok.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2008)

Fair enough. I agree that Wise was a big mistake, but to be quite honest I think Ashley is a lot better than we could have got.

His statment makes quite a convincing argument - I almost want him to stay, just to sort things out 

Interesting that he'd set £20m as the spending limit per year - a good idea possibly, but surely not enough in this climate?


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

I think one thing that a lot of newcastle fans are overlooking with this is that kevin keegan is a fucking nutjob 

he is for my money one of the best managers in the country, newcastle under keegan (this time around as well ) were the best they have been for years and years in terms of being a team not just a group of players. but he is not all there, he has quit every job he has ever taken. i still remember pretty much everyhting about his first time in charge when alex ferguson wound him up so much that his hair turned grey and he went insane.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 15, 2008)

Comedy Supporters. Demand Shepard out. Get him out and install Ashley who sunk more money into the club than all the local supporters, combined, have in the last 10 years. 

That makes him NUFC's greatest supporter by miles.   

So for that he and his family gets threatened because he makes a decision they don't like? All that's done is to make owning the club a bad idea.  Who the fuck in their right mind with the kind of money needed is going to want to touch a club that comes with the risk of a kicking every time they make a decision the fans don't like?

The idea that you can run the club with emotions and passion has long gone.  Its not part of the game any more, its a business.  Why I was saying its a bitter pill to swallow.  Newcastle fans actually need face up to the realities that football clubs, including NUFC, are just big businesses.  Unless there is a buyer that has a personal oil field, it has to be run like one or it will cease to exist.


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Comedy Supporters. Demand Shepard out. Get him out and install Ashley who sunk more money into the club than all the local supporters, combined, have in the last 10 years.
> 
> That makes him NUFC's greatest supporter by miles.   .



oh fuck off you stupid fucking nobhead


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2008)

Sunray, you're a boring troll.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't you get embarrassed when you hear all this talk of the London Mafia Trippy, and how Ashley should go because he's not a (fucking) Geordie and can't understand the club?

Remind me again Trippy, have you ever been to see a Geordie game. Have you even ever visited Newcastle? And here you are giving it the big one, flush with in depth knowledge of the club from watching Sky since 1992.

Sunray's right - Newcastle fans in the main have unrealistic expectations - Ashley's spent a quarter of billion just putting the club on a sounder footing and avoiding insolvency. Most teams would kill for a billionaire owner looking to the longer term like that - he's certainly been no cheapskate.

And why the fuck would anyone sane want Keegan back? He's damaged goods - walking out of every role like a fragile primadonna without fail. When the going gets tough, Keegan gets going (right out the door). Bringing Keegan back would satisfy the fans in the short term, but it'd undoubtedly bite the club in the arse again.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 15, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, but you can see how different our team  is without milner...(replying to asbestos)



I would like to see how different our team looked without Butt, Smith & Ameobi, but sadly we never got rid of those during the transfer window.  Yes, a couple of extra new players along with Xisco and Nacho, but Smith & Ameobi off the wage bill would of made me quite happy with things.

I've never been a fan of Milner, he's frustrating as anything to watch, he was never going to improve his game playing for us.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Don't you get embarrassed when you hear all this talk of the London Mafia Trippy, and how Ashley should go because he's not a (fucking) Geordie and can't understand the club?



The whole cockney mafia line isn't subscribed to by everyone up here mate.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 15, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Comedy Supporters. Demand Shepard out. Get him out and install Ashley who sunk more money into the club than all the local supporters, combined, have in the last 10 years.
> 
> That makes him NUFC's greatest supporter by miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

Not sure what that's meant to prove. That 160m stacks up against the approx 250m Ashley's put in so far.


I'd be worried that Ashley will be a little vindictive if this carries on. Reloading the club with debt like Shepherd, ensuring that the next owners have fuck all to play with as well.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Not sure what that's meant to prove. That 160m stacks up against the approx 250m Ashley's put in so far.
> 
> 
> I'd be worried that Ashley will be a little vindictive if this carries on. Reloading the club with debt like Shepherd, ensuring that the next owners have fuck all to play with as well.



It's meant to prove that the supporters pump alot of money (upfront) into the club just like any other club  and that we should be able to voice our oppinions and at least be informed of what is going on , even the players have been kept in the dark about the goings on from what i hear and it all came to a head after the match with a few players kicking off with with the chairman .
Yes Ashley has pumped alot of money into the club and he's moaning about the debt he took on in his statement , didn't he look through the books before he bought it ? or was it another rash decision ?


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2008)

Ho ho


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> Ho ho


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Don't you get embarrassed when you hear all this talk of the London Mafia Trippy, and how Ashley should go because he's not a (fucking) Geordie and can't understand the club?
> 
> Remind me again Trippy, have you ever been to see a Geordie game. Have you even ever visited Newcastle? And here you are giving it the big one, flush with in depth knowledge of the club from watching Sky since 1992.
> 
> ...



nob

mike ashley owns several high street shops so the 100m he has invested over a year is not a lot to him, my friend works in a pub and he has had a season ticket since he was 6, he has been to every home game for 25 years, his total investment in the club probably comes to about 10k at the most but i would call him a much better supporter than mike ashley who bought the club last year, made a pigs ear of it and is now trying to sell it on at a profit. there are hundred maybe thousands of kids age 10 whose middle name is keegan.

most newcastle fans just want the club to be playing ok and for a whole season to go by without anything laughable happening at the club. keegan did a great job this time around, the team were actually playing well and the players actually looked like they gave a fuck, then the board sold one of his best players when he had said to the press the day before that he wasn't for sale and didn't let him buy any replacements leaving him with a squad with about 9 senior players available until january when ashley and his mates might get some more players in or they might just sell more senior players.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 15, 2008)

A few sources saying we're in talks with those Abu Graib or whatever they're called again.I hope it happens soon so we can salvage this season.3rd bottom already ffs.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 15, 2008)

isitme said:


> nob
> 
> mike ashley owns several high street shops so the 100m he has invested over a year is not a lot to him, my friend works in a pub and he has had a season ticket since he was 6, he has been to every home game for 25 years, his total investment in the club probably comes to about 10k at the most but i would call him a much better supporter than mike ashley who bought the club last year, made a pigs ear of it and is now trying to sell it on at a profit. there are hundred maybe thousands of kids age 10 whose middle name is keegan.
> 
> *most newcastle fans just want the club to be playing ok and for a whole season to go by without anything laughable happening at the club*. keegan did a great job this time around, the team were actually playing well and the players actually looked like they gave a fuck, then the board sold one of his best players when he had said to the press the day before that he wasn't for sale and didn't let him buy any replacements leaving him with a squad with about 9 senior players available until january when ashley and his mates might get some more players in or they might just sell more senior players.



I think that is pretty much what all fans want.  

If you put 250 million quid into a business, 250million you could potentially lose, who runs that business, you or your customers?


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

Sunray said:


> I think that is pretty much what all fans want.
> 
> If you put 250 million quid into a business, 250million you could potentially lose, who runs that business, you or your customers?



try telling someone who has been to every newcastle game since the 70s that you own his club cos you are a millionaire lol


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

isitme said:


> nob
> 
> mike ashley owns several high street shops so the 100m he has invested over a year is not a lot to him,



Is this a joke? He doesn't have a pile of disposable readies waiting to splash - £100m is a fuck of a lot of real money for someone who, in the present market conditions, is probably worth less than 10x times that on paper value alone. That's assuming he sells all his shares in his company at present value, sells on all assets, acquired brands etc etc. He's worth much less in reality- he can't just pull up a few barrels of oil from the ground and sell them like the average absurdly rich Arab consortium.


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Is this a joke? He doesn't have a pile of disposable readies waiting to splash - £100m is a fuck of a lot of real money for someone who, in the present market conditions, is probably worth less than 10x times that on paper value alone. That's assuming he sells all his shares in his company at present value, sells on all assets, acquired brands etc etc. He's worth much less in reality- he can't just pull up a few barrels of oil from the ground and sell them like the average absurdly rich Arab consortium.



He thought he had a lot of money, he doesn't anymore, that's why he is selling the club and leaving us in the shit. Not as in the shit as Shepperd- Hall did, but we aren't exactly doing great


----------



## ch750536 (Sep 15, 2008)

Not many people would give 25% of their worth for a football club. many wouldn't even give 25% of their savings. He put his money where his mouth was and should be respected for that.

Them in toonville should be thankful they still have a club after all that has gone on.


----------



## strung out (Sep 15, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> A few sources saying we're in talks with those Abu Graib or whatever they're called again.I hope it happens soon so we can salvage this season.3rd bottom already ffs.



i've said it before, but do you have no shame in whoring yourself out to some rich arabs and losing your soul just like chelsea, man city etc? i honestly can't believe you're so casual about it

e2a: personally i'd rather get relegated than get bought out by some arabian investment fund or whatever it is, because the integrity and character of the club is more important to me than finishing 5th in a shit circus of a league anyway


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2008)

isitme said:


> He thought he had a lot of money, he doesn't anymore, that's why he is selling the club and leaving us in the shit. Not as in the shit as Shepperd- Hall did, but we aren't exactly doing great



he trousered about £900m in cash iirc when his sports business floated.

it's struggling now and he still holds a big chunk of shares but the cash is in his pocket.

well it was, till he bought a football club without doing due dilligence. A surprising error for a businessman.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

isitme said:


> He thought he had a lot of money, he doesn't anymore, that's why he is selling the club and leaving us in the shit. Not as in the shit as Shepperd- Hall did, but we aren't exactly doing great



I think he knew he had about enough money, certainly enough to save a club that he obviously cared about. He also knew that he'd have to get the club to try and stay within its means a little more - no more pension funds for superannuated donkeys at high prices, identifying more hungry up and coming players, stabilising a mahossive wage bill out of keeping with their lack of success.

And then the daft twat, carried away with the romance, brought Keegan in. A bloke who can't control the finances on his own daft Soccer Circus business, and to whom a good scouting network meant 'buy the most expensive.' It was doomed to failure - whatever Keegan's qualities, fiscal responsibility and long term planning aren't amongst them


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 15, 2008)

tarannau - back again to spout your shite on the Toon i see. Ashley doesn't give a shit about Newcastle. He certainly buy us to save us, as even by his own admission he didn't do the proper due diligence and had no idea of the debt. Which kind of give lie to the knight in shining armour theories. 

As for this shit hot scouting network he was developing, well to most other scouts it's called Spain. Wow, imagine that Jiminez finding such an untapped footballing back water as Spain. Bloody hell.

As for Keegan, fiscal responsibility is not his concern. He doesn't actually buy the players himself, writing out cheques and agreeing to wages without the board knowing. What he does is recommend a player and the board goes and does the rest. Its hardly indicative of great planning when your manages points out, quite rightly, that we needed a left back badly and this world class sporting networks goes out and buys a striker and takes a midfielder on loan.

It wasn't doomed to failure at all. It has ended badly but that is all down to the actions of Ashely.

This is the same man who unnamed "friends" have been patronising the Toon support all weekend - with there petulant claims that the reported 400, 000 Toon fans could buy the club out for a £1000 each. Well, for one things not many of that 400 000 have a spare grand? Secondly, if we are in such a bad state, how come that greedy cunt wants $400 million for the club? He's doing what he always intended to do, buy up an ailing brand and turn it round for a quick profit. But £150 million.

The funny things about your posts taranau - that is other than their "i told you so tone" - is that you almost come across as a Ashely supporter. What club do you support?


----------



## strung out (Sep 15, 2008)

the anger


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> The funny things about your posts taranau - that is other than their "i told you so tone" - is that you almost come across as a Ashely supporter. What club do you support?



Why is the last resort of the desperate and hysterical always this question.

I used to be a Wimbledon supporter FWIW. Let's just say that I know more than the average joe about unscrupulous, money grabbing owners with that in  mind. And Ashley ain't that bad in my view - he's possibly saved your club from a fire sale and insolvency if anything.

You honestly think Keegan would stick it out? Gawd, doesn't history teach you anything...


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 15, 2008)

Not the last resort of anything, I've been utterly consistent on this. As for asking what team you support, well its good to know when talking about a club how much knowledge the person has on it.

Again, your hindsight is amazing? Got anything on the Risdale/Leeds situation you want to share with us? 

Keegan may well have left at some point, but can you name me one manager who would have stayed in the same circumstances? So then its not about Keegan but about the club.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> ...can you name me one manager who would have stayed in the same circumstances? So then its not about Keegan but about the club.





You know there are many idiots managing Premier League football clubs. Roy Keane, for example.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> Not the last resort of anything, I've been utterly consistent on this. As for asking what team you support, well its good to know when talking about a club how much knowledge the person has on it.
> 
> Again, your hindsight is amazing? Got anything on the Risdale/Leeds situation you want to share with us?
> 
> Keegan may well have left at some point, but can you name me one manager who would have stayed in the same circumstances? So then its not about Keegan but about the club.



Knowledge on what? You've got supposed Geordie fans on this very thread who  don't seem to believe that life at NUFC started pre-1992, ones that have never even watched a live game or ever visited Newcastle.  How does support of a club allow you to gauge someone's level of knowledge? It's a fucking daft suggestion and you know it.

Like many people, I've a soft spot for Newcastle, not least because I used to go out from a girl for Tynemouth in the Geordies most 'close to success' years and spent plenty of time up there. The fact that you seem to throw your toys out of the pram at the slightest hint of practicality or criticism of Saint Keegan just kind of compounds the stereotype of NUFC fans as unrealistic, slightly hysterical nutters. 

Passion's one thing, but all this hysterical nonsense confirms Newcastle's status as the comedy club of the division, ensuring that this stupid merry go around continues year after year.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Knowledge on what? You've got supposed Geordie fans on this very thread who  don't seem to believe that life at NUFC started pre-1992, ones that have never even watched a live game or ever visited Newcastle.  How does support of a club allow you to gauge someone's level of knowledge? It's a fucking daft suggestion and you know it.



No, its not. Its a valid point. You may be a Sunderland supporter, you may not even like football. Its not an "i'm considerably more Geordie than you" exercise. 




tarannau said:


> Like many people, I've a soft spot for Newcastle, not least because I used to go out from a girl for Tynemouth in the Geordies most 'close to success' years and spent plenty of time up there. The fact that you seem to throw your toys out of the pram at the slightest hint of practicality or criticism of Saint Keegan just kind of compounds the stereotype of NUFC fans as unrealistic, slightly hysterical nutters.
> 
> Passion's one thing, but all this hysterical nonsense confirms Newcastle's status as the comedy club of the division, ensuring that this stupid merry go around continues year after year.



It hardly hysterical now is it. I mean, you, and thousands like you, would like to characterise it as such. But that doesn't make it true. Point to one "hysterical" thing I've posted and I'll concede the point. 

As for this year after year nonsense, its not the fans fault. Its the club. Toon fans don't have unreasonable expectations, all we want is a well run club, with a manager who likes to play attractive, attacking, football and players who will give their all to play in the black and white. Simple as that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2008)

Well said xerxes.


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

The only times i can remember Newcastle fans acting like twats is turning up for the UEFA cup game when Souness was in charge and cheering despite all the talk of protests about how shit the club was being run. A 2-1 home win against Dep la Coruna and all was forgotten. and booing Bobby robson for finishing 5th at the end of his time in charge

Protesting about the board losing a popular manager who is doing well and putting an unpopular manager who is bound to fuck the club up isn't really 'unreasonable'

most fans just expect us to finish in the top 10 and not be a disaster which isn't unreasonable considering that we are a club with 50'000 capacity stadium which is always full


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 15, 2008)

Exactly, we dont even really care if we never win anything. So long as we are playing good, entertaining, football.


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

and why don't you fuck off this thread anyway tarranau, it's for newcastle fans to say how shit our club is, we don't need smug wimbeldon fans gloating about how shit we are


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't think I've called Newcastle shit once, nor have I gloated in their misfortune. 

I would however, strongly question the wisdom of people calling for Keegan back. How many times does he need to walk out of positions before people see a pattern developing.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 15, 2008)

ARRGHHHH! You just keep stating it. Like its true. So tell me, what other manager worth his salt would have stayed? Answer = none. So, therefore, it has nothing to do with Keegan or his precieved flakiness. Its about Ashley. So, getting Keegan back is no more or less likely to end in tears than it was when we started this whole debacle. Now I know, oh God do we know, that you feel that it is inevitable to end badly but I don't agree. Not out of some rose-tinted pro-Keegan line, I was against him coming back in the first place, but because he left us first time as a matter of principle, he left second time on the same grounds, ditto the England job. I don't know why he left either Fulham or City, but I imagine for similar reasons. I'm happy for the man to leave on a point of principle, I'm happy to even hear the word principle in relation to anything in the Premier League.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2008)

Xerxes, tarannau will not change his mind, he will just argue argue argue, just ignore it and it'll go away.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 15, 2008)

XerxesVargas said:


> ARRGHHHH! You just keep stating it. Like its true. So tell me, what other manager worth his salt would have stayed? Answer = none. So, therefore, it has nothing to do with Keegan or his precieved flakiness. Its about Ashley. So, getting Keegan back is no more or less likely to end in tears than it was when we started this whole debacle. Now I know, oh God do we know, that you feel that it is inevitable to end badly but I don't agree. Not out of some rose-tinted pro-Keegan line, I was against him coming back in the first place, but because he left us first time as a matter of principle, he left second time on the same grounds, ditto the England job. I don't know why he left either Fulham or City, but I imagine for similar reasons. I'm happy for the man to leave on a point of principle, I'm happy to even hear the word principle in relation to anything in the Premier League.



He left Fulham for the England job and he put 18 months notice in to Citeh coz he wanted to retire from football .

I think the majority of fans want Keegan back because he brought the feel good factor back to Newcastle , not just the club but the City too .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 15, 2008)

^ Yup, he brought a party atmosphere to the games. Now thats all gone.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe you could get an_ actual clown_ for the next manager? One who does balloon tricks and falls off a comedy bicycle and chucks buckets of sawdust into the Gallowgate? Mike Ashley could give out free jelly and ice-cream at the turnstyles and they could play that superman, brush yer teeth and all that song before and after games? 

I reckon that would bring the party atmosphere back!

(You could probably hire the clown for about £200 per match as well.)


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 15, 2008)

ant and dec. i've already suggested it. the football could be a warm up for whatever their saturday evening show is called.


----------



## Descartes (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok.. apparently all the babies are being named Keegan, just so they walk at eight months....

But, seriously, the management structure, the scouting format, the over abundance of highly paid londonians,..... the biggest cost to any business is labour, and the last thing you want is a top heavy company, more chiefs than indians, then the scouting, do you really mean, with the European clubs scouting for new talent, all the academies, the various amatuer leagues, .. suddenly, the scouting staff will entice the young talented player to Newcastle......    Swoosh, that flying pig was a bit low, but hey... Porks going up.

I may live in a dream world but to even think that by appointing a spanish or whatever scouting geezer, you are immediately signing newly found Maradonna's .... yer right.

Concentrate on setting up a good academy, bring in locals and sift out the wishful and the lazy, then work with the youngsters.... build from the locals and make it attractive so that the word spreads and more people want,  good word that, want to join and play...

The Bostock, the Walcott are just two of the thousands that want to play.. and Ashley thinks he can find those in Spain....

With the present climate, lean and mean, strict budget controls and people willing to work.. and not in London.

The football, I appreciate good football, I thought Kegan was too predictable with his tactics, worked well for the first half of the season but second time round with the premiership teams was a different ball game.... literally. With the management constantly changing the team, taking away a constant will create problems, regardless of the profession, a member of a cohesive team will be missed and create openings and default situations, newly appointed players of less talent, again, create more problems than they solve, a complete rehash of tactics to allow for the newcomer, to complement the team and return to a stable unit....... changing players ad-lib..... a certain recipe for disaster, and with football... relegation.

Ashley may want to create a more stable unit, but anyone with an ounce of management skills will know that friction between workers will always exist but don't import more than you can ever control. 

The book Ashley should read, Sun Tzu, The Art of War for Excutives.... would make a good start anyway.


----------



## isitme (Sep 15, 2008)

fuck off


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

I love how people who don't understand the club think they can tell us what to think, do you really think we care what you say? Cause personally,i don't.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats true.I'm not sure how many clubs could have galvanised their fans to protest the way the Toon Army have over the last 10 days.Look at Man U's pathetic attempts when the Glazers took over and how effective that was.


----------



## Descartes (Sep 16, 2008)

so, it's true what they say about the NUFC fans.

Shame, really


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

I love this idea that only Geordie fans can understand or comment on Newcastle. What the fuck, for example, gives old Trippy any more 'understanding' of NUFC than the average armchair bod?

Love the royal 'we' too, although folks like a Trippy might have only seen a picture of a Geordie in a book once.

Besides, it's nonsense to suggest that Manchester United fans didn't protest as effectively as the noble, passionate Geordies. Powerless they may have been to prevent a Glazer takeover, but there were big crowds and protests, followed by fans voting with their feet and starting off a breakaway club (FCUM) that can attract attendances of 6000+ That strikes me as fairly effective, coordinated action. So far the Newcastle protests seem to be aimed at bringing back King Kev for the 3rd time (why, he keeps walking out) and running Ashley out of town, despite the fact he's the first chairman to put his own hand and his pocket and bail the toon finances out for some time. Perhaps they can bring back Shepherd and he can can spunk their money away and call their women ugly again.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Shepherd came back.Theres rumours abound here that he and a couple of well known businessmen are working on a buy out.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

And you'd rather have that? Christ, the phrase be careful what you wish for springs to mind.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Newcastle is like a box of chocolates.You never know what you're going to get.The one thing about Shepherd is that,whatever you think of him,he is a Newcastle man and a fan.You can't buy that.He is a twatmeister tho.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

I know, it's the 'he's a proper born Geordie, so he can understand' school of thought.

Load of shit though - one of the big reasons for NUFC's plight is that Shepherd gambled with the clubs future, overspending wildly, paying some of the highest wages in the division for often mediocre players. Whilst slagging off the fans, their women, calling star player "Mary Poppins' Shearer boring (he may have a point there) and spending fans' money on hookers.

Frankly, I wouldn't have want that scrap-metal donkey anywhere near my club. It boggles the mind to think that anyone would want him back - Shepherd must be pissing himself at his luck. If anyone's due the pitchforks and mob treatment, it's him and his money-draining cronies.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL he isn't a scrap man as many believe.Shepherd wasn't controlling the purse strings either.Hall was making all these decisions as a majority shareholder which was why Shepherd tried to buy his shares so many times.All the dodgy warehouse contracts that people talk about were also signed by John Hall and kept in the family.All these falsehoods added to the hate agaisnt Shepherd.It's like the Keegan walking stories that people regurgitate all the time.He left Newcastle because it was being floated and he knew the good times were over.He didn't sign a new contract at Fulham because he wanted to retire etc.But why let the truth get in the way of a good story eh?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

Both Shepherd and Hall are bad news - having either of them back would be some kind of dumb masochistic move.

BTW - I love the fact that Keegan walking away 'because he knew the good times were over' is retold as some kind of positive quality. Rather than indicative of a fairweather manager who doesn't stick around when the going gets tough.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I know, it's the 'he's a proper born Geordie, so he can understand' school of thought.
> 
> Load of shit though - one of the big reasons for NUFC's plight is that Shepherd gambled with the clubs future, overspending wildly, paying some of the highest wages in the division for often mediocre players. Whilst slagging off the fans, their women, calling star player "Mary Poppins' Shearer boring (he may have a point there) and spending fans' money on hookers.
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't have want that scrap-metal donkey anywhere near my club. It boggles the mind to think that anyone would want him back - Shepherd must be pissing himself at his luck. If anyone's due the pitchforks and mob treatment, it's him and his money-draining cronies.



http://www.journallive.co.uk/nufc/n...erd-defends-his-united-record-61634-21824165/


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

You won over by that? Honest question..


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You won over by that? Honest question..



Nope . Although i do think Ashley bought the club on the hop without checking things out properly .


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't disagree with that - Ashley didn't take enough care, but he's not exactly been entirely rational - most people let football affect them in some way.

From reclusive businessman to beer-swilling shirt wearing man on the terraces to most hated man in Newcastle in the space of a few months. Quite some transformation.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> BTW - I love the fact that Keegan walking away 'because he knew the good times were over' is retold as some kind of positive quality. Rather than indicative of a fairweather manager who doesn't stick around when the going gets tough.



I'm tired of the whole 'Keegan walking' line - which I think is undeserved. I think it comes mostly from him being honest enough to admit that the England job was too much for him and walking away - unlike that wally McClaren, who hung on for the golden handshake. So you slate KK for admitting that he had limitations.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

I find it a bit strange that Man City,Fulham and Newcastle fans mostly hold Keegan high in their estimation even though he left their clubs.It seems to be mostly OTHER clubs fans that have the problem with him leaving or "walking out" as they like to keep banging on.Aside from that I'm reading now that Ashley has signed Keith Harris to act as a gobetween for the sale.He's come a long way since having his fist up a duck.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just been reading about more of Ashleys lies.How can anyone take him seriously ?


"Meanwhile, Northumbria Police have confirmed they issued no formal warnings to Ashley to stay away from the Hull game last weekend which was at the centre of fierce protests by fans against his regime.

"We gave no formal advice to Mr Ashley about not attending Saturday's game," a spokesman said. "It is not our place to do so."


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Just been reading about more of Ashleys lies.*How can anyone take him seriously ?*



Well obviously because he had this magical well thought out plan of his to bring us success!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

You're just taking the piss now Trippy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Whatever makes you say that???


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL

A Geordie restaurant owner who is the spitting image of Newcastle boss Mike Ashley has been repeatedly attacked by people mistaking him for the hated Toon boss.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Get bidding Trippy 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEWCASTLE-UNITED-FOOTBALL-CLUB_W0QQitemZ260287822432QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item26


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

haha@both posts


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 16, 2008)

the amount of replies on this thread speak volumes for how shit your season has been so far.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL and you can fuck the fuck off too


----------



## Iam (Sep 16, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Get bidding Trippy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEWCASTLE-UNITED-FOOTBALL-CLUB_W0QQitemZ260287822432QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item26



 

"Will swap for a 1973 MKII Escort!"

Heh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> the amount of replies on this thread speak volumes for how shit your season has been so far.



You're just jealous.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 16, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You're just jealous.



mmm the gooners have been quiet. maybe because it's all just going swimmingly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Or maybe cause no one cares about your club?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 16, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> mmm the gooners have been quiet. maybe because it's all just going swimmingly



losing 1-0 to Fulham is going swimmingly?


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 16, 2008)

a blip. yes no one cares on here. blahblahblah. anyway who's going to be the new manager? wise still?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone else thinking how Trippy Londoner felt when there was such anti Cockney protests on Saturday?

Bobby Thompson will be the next Newcastle manager.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Anyone else thinking how Trippy Londoner felt when there was such anti Cockney protests on Saturday?



That was aimed at wise/ashley because of their meetings in london and lack of communication with the fans. Which i totally understood.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 16, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That was mainly aimed at wise/ashley because of their meetings in london and lack of communication with the fans. Which i totally understood.



Because Geordies love Cockneys don't they!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Well i haven't had shit from many of them in this thread,so fuck off.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Because Geordies love Cockneys don't they!



Wonder what those fanatical Geordie fans would think of Trippy being the leading poster on a Newcastle United thread, claiming to understand and speak for them. You know, this is the Trippy who's never been to Newcastle, let alone St James'.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh look, tarannau posts again, what a shock! Bored are ya? Cunt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Well said ian Wright, basically just said(on talksport) everyone has a right to support whatever team they want.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> BTW - I love the fact that Keegan walking away 'because he knew the good times were over' is retold as some kind of positive quality. Rather than indicative of a fairweather manager who doesn't stick around when the going gets tough.



You just don't know what you are talking about, but fair play to you for the confidence with which you do it.

He left, not because the good time were over, but because there were a few factors which collided - firstly, there were shenanigans behind the scene on players and player recruitment and secondly, and most importantly, Keegan was promised a bonus when the club went public which was never forthcoming. That combined with the interference in the players/management of the club, led him to leave. 

So, he's not a fairweather manager. He's not a man who's doing it for the money and could afford to leave on a point of principle. Good on him. We need more, not less, people like him in the Premier League.

Oh and btw, I used to have a season ticket and I've supported the Toon since before the 90's.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Bobby Thompson will be the next Newcastle manager.



If only! Now there was a man who knew about financial matters:

"You believe Bobby Thompson. If ye pays what ye owe ye'll never have nowt." 

"A man come to woor door. I says come in, tek a seat. He says 'I'm coming in to tek the lot.'" 

Genius!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 16, 2008)

scalyboy said:


> If only! Now there was a man who knew about financial matters:
> 
> "You believe Bobby Thompson. If ye pays what ye owe ye'll never have nowt."
> 
> ...



Lol the little waster .


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 16, 2008)

Trippy, do you live in a media centre or something. You always seem to have talksport or SSN (as you call it) on... 

Think of your poor brain man, it must be turned to mush by a combination of Rodney Marsh and Mike Parry.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

haha

Am just a fan of ian wright so listen to that show sometimes.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 16, 2008)

Has this been posted yet? 

http://www.savenewcastle.com/index.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 16, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> http://www.savenewcastle.com/index.html



I'd be very impressed if they pulled it off. I don't think there's much chance though - the money involved will probably turn out to be just too much.


----------



## isitme (Sep 16, 2008)

I reckon I'll chip in what I can spare if anything does come of it


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 16, 2008)

Blackpool fan links to Newcastle fan initiative on Newcastle thread shocker...



C'MON YOU POOL!!!!!!!!!

We are playing burnley tonight...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well i haven't had shit from many of them in this thread,so fuck off.



Hold on.You're a fuckin Cockney ? Wheres the block button ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Hold on.You're a fuckin Cockney ? Wheres the block button ?





I hate the word 'cockney' i prefer'londoner'.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wisey isn't even a Cockney is he ?


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 17, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Wisey isn't even a Cockney is he ?


he's the runt of the litter.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 17, 2008)

You spelt it wrong


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well said ian Wright, basically just said(on talksport) everyone has a right to support whatever team they want.



In context - Durham and Wright spent a whole show trashing Keegan and especially the NU fans, who Durham thinks are 'stupid' and anti-southerners, because he once tried to get a job up there and failed.

They showed no interest in any POV that wasn't supporting Ashley and Wise, so it was very onesided and a very poor show.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well obviously because he had this magical well thought out plan of his to bring us success!!!!



You mean a magical plan to double his money!!



> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...rs-for-163481m-for-newcastle-sale-932897.html
> 
> The Newcastle United owner, Mike Ashley has reportedly asked Dubai investors for $860m (£481m) to buy the club according to an Arab website. The figure, reported on Arabian Business.com, is *more than double what Ashley has invested in the club* and is contained in documents handed to representatives of Dubai's ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum earlier this week.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2008)

Dubai Investment Group says will not buy Newcastle:

    DUBAI, Sept 17 (Reuters) - Dubai Investment Group said on
Wednesday it is not involved in any negotiations to buy
Newcastle football club and does not plan to do so in the
future.

    "Following incorrect media speculation about Newcastle
Football Club, Dubai Investment Group can confirm that it is not
involved in any negotiations to buy Newcastle Football Club, nor
does it plan to do so in the future," the investment firm, which
is a member of Dubai Holding, said in a statement.

If you Toon fans want to get really upset have a look at the Mick Dennis article in today's Express.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 17, 2008)

£480 million. What a cunt. He'll be our owner for all eternity at that price.

And him just a dad who cannot take his kids to football...


----------



## isitme (Sep 17, 2008)

He'll never get 480m

I thought the original 260m quoted was a bit steep tbh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 17, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> In context - Durham and Wright spent a whole show trashing Keegan and especially the NU fans, who Durham thinks are 'stupid' and anti-southerners, because he once tried to get a job up there and failed.
> 
> They showed no interest in any POV that wasn't supporting Ashley and Wise, so it was very onesided and a very poor show.



Actually,it was mainly durham saying newcastle fans are stupid. Wright was trying to explain what was going on but Durham wasn't having any of it.I don't like Adrian Durham much though. he's a twat really. Wright never criticized us whenever i was listening, Durham just talked a lot of shit.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2008)

Talk Sport = The Sun on the radio. 

Turn. It. Off.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 17, 2008)

Ian Wright great player,wank at everything else


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 17, 2008)

Nah, he talks some sense. I actually have a lot of respect for him,especially for the other work he does. Durham however, is a complete twat.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah, he talks some sense. I actually have a lot of respect for him,especially for the other work he does. Durham however, is a complete twat.



What, the Ladbrokes ads?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 17, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Talk Sport = The Sun on the radio.
> 
> Turn. It. Off.



Thing is, I know it's crap, but I do find myself listening to it sometimes.

Also, when I was in china, Radio 5 live was blocked a lot of the time due to 'rights restrictions' for overseas listeners, but talksports commentaries still worked...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 17, 2008)

I like radio 5 aswell sometimes. Helps to pass the time. Anyway, back on topic eh. 


Am wondering who the knew owners are gonna be atm.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ant n Dec,sting,Jimmy Nail with Keegan as manager.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 17, 2008)

Any old faceless billionaire will do.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Actually,it was mainly durham saying newcastle fans are stupid. Wright was trying to explain what was going on but Durham wasn't having any of it.I don't like Adrian Durham much though. he's a twat really. Wright never criticized us whenever i was listening, Durham just talked a lot of shit.



Ian Wright kept saying why couldn't the fans see that they should support Ashley, "the man with the plan" - and sticking up for his mate Dennis Wise, who was only doing his job apparently. He was very critical of the fans without calling them names like Durham did.

Durham *always* talks a lot of shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 17, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> Ian Wright kept saying why couldn't the fans see that they should support Ashley, "the man with the plan" - and sticking up for his mate Dennis Wise, who was only doing his job apparently. He was very critical of the fans without calling them names like Durham did.
> 
> Durham *always* talks a lot of shit.



Well, atleast wright understood how much we love keegan and all that, Durham quite clearly doesn't understand newcastle at all.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 17, 2008)

Rumour has it that O'leary is to take over for the short term , Llambias's mate .

Ashley was meant to meet up with some Dubai fellas who wanted to buy for 200 mill but Ashley and his 2 cronies didn't bother turning up for the meeting coz he wants 481 mill , so they just stayed in the the bar drinking cocktails , according to the chronicle anyways .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 17, 2008)

^ nah that's just been a rumour it seems. not actually the truth. (the stuff about ashley i mean, dunno about o'leary)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd love to see the fan ownership happen but it won't. I'd be willing to lend £100 when it came to it.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'd love to see the fan ownership happen but it won't. I'd be willing to lend £100 when it came to it.



Aye i'd stick a few quid there way too , doubt it would happen though , but ya never know . Wonder if he'd give us a discount lol .


----------



## Lakina (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm praying for fan ownership

Dear lord...


----------



## Lakina (Sep 17, 2008)

Fucking Man Utd - boring boring.

The best fans are from Pompey and Newcastle.  They're both completely nuts, in different ways.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'd love to see the fan ownership happen but it won't.



I'd love to see O'Leary come in.

O'Leary out!

FTW!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just read report on NUFC.com that terms have been agreed.Can't find any info elsewhere though.This could be it men.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 17, 2008)

http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/fivelive/606/606_20080916-2259a.mp3


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 17, 2008)

O'Leary, oh for fuck sake. He's shite. Proper, undeniably, shite. And with the club in the current state it is why would you bring in the captain of the Leeds Titanic?


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 17, 2008)

i guess he'll get the best out of smith and viduka.


----------



## isitme (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks god it isn't another frankly mediocore manager who is good at apologising!


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 17, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Just read report on NUFC.com that terms have been agreed.Can't find any info elsewhere though.This could be it men.


what time is this update? at 23:32 BST there's no mention of terms having been agreed.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 17, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> i guess he'll get the best out of smith and viduka.



I don't think, with Smith, that there is any 'best' to be got.

Can't remember the last time I saw him play with any creativity.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 17, 2008)

true. Smith's best moment came in the pre-season friendly against Juve.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Sep 18, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Rumour has it that O'leary is to take over for the short term , Llambias's mate .




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! Yous are all FUCKED. Seriously.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL Seen this ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...comedy-club-targeted-pranksters.html?ITO=1490

Still no word ffs.Everythings about Ashley drinking in public during Ramadan.The guys an idiot


----------



## Descartes (Sep 18, 2008)

What's more likely to happen is that there'll be a glorious sentimental cartel of great Geordies from popular culture who'll form a showbiz take-over.

Just imagine Alan Shearer, Mark Knopfler, Sting, and Brian Ferry singing Brothers in Arms as they mount a podium at the centre of St. James' Park, while the chairmen Ant 'n' Dec look on with pints in their hands and pride in their hearts.

Actually that won't happen cos it might work. Let's be realistic: what does a prospective buyer need to be successful?

They need to be:

(A) Local
(B) Thicker-skinned than Simon Cowell
(C) Richer than one of me Nan's Christmas puddings
(D) Maybe a bit delusional
(E) Probably a bit stupid

Well, there's only one person that fits the bill if you ask me - Heather Mills, your time has come.


From a blog on NUFC....


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 18, 2008)

Descartes said:


> What's more likely to happen is that there'll be a glorious sentimental cartel of great Geordies from popular culture who'll form a showbiz take-over.
> 
> Just imagine Alan Shearer, Mark Knopfler, Sting, and Brian Ferry singing Brothers in Arms as they mount a podium at the centre of St. James' Park, while the chairmen Ant 'n' Dec look on with pints in their hands and pride in their hearts.
> 
> ...



Shes a mackem so that out of the question and shes busy recording a duet with Justin Timberleg .


----------



## XerxesVargas (Sep 18, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> i guess he'll get the best out of smith and viduka.



Well, iirc, he was the last manager who actually got Smith to score a goal.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

but smith is now out until christmas - good job we have a squad full of experience to replace him.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going for a 2 nil win to West Ham today.Thats how confident I am.


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

score draw

is that baldy guy still in charge?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah I think so.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

newcastle to win 1-3 ameobi hat-trick.


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> newcastle to win 1-3 ameobi hat-trick.



then keegan to buy the club on monday with the billions he made from soccr circus


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

stranger things have happened.

sadly i would take a really boring 0-0 from today.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

and did keegan pilot his soccer circus thing at the Gateshead garden festival?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

I keep hearing rumours that Keegan is part of the consortium thats looking at buying Newcastle.Apparently they want Shearer,Beardsley etc on board too.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

i don't see why they would want beardsley on board after his Ashley cheer-leading yesterday.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

the creativity in a midfield of butt, geremi, cacapa and duff would strike fear into the heart of any international defender.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 20, 2008)

Wicked deflected goal by west ham .


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

i don't even fucking care. i was watching the game and it reminded me of when souness was in charge, the players don't give a fuck so why should i?


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

and i don't blame the players either

"oh we know you liked that manager and the team was getting better with him in charge, but he left cos we tried to sell you without asking him and we've put some guy in charge who noone likes, but keep up the good work!"


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

i think we should get a manager with a moustache


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

one that smokes in the dugout. or sucks lollies as a subsititute.


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

cacapa and collocini are a fucking amazing centre back pairing. if we had a right back, a left back, 3 new midfielers and a new manager we would be a great squad


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fatima Whitbread would never take this job ffs


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

Apparently Amy Winehouse has been seen on Tyenside this weekend


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Has she been selling drugs to our players ?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 20, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Has she been selling drugs to our players ?



You honestly think that any of your boys could score?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

I think she was giving motivational talks to david edgar "see, anyone can do it"


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> newcastle to win 1-3 ameobi hat-trick.



haha you know nothing about football


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

West Ham to win 5 nil with Shola getting a hat trick


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

if this mess doesn't get sorted out soon and we don't get a proper manager in we're going to be in a proper relegation battle. and NO-ONE was saying that after the first two games.

that was a shambles, no pace, no motivation.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

isitme said:


> haha you know nothing about football


posted before i knew xisco was starting ahead of ameobi.


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

ok, talking about all the fans chipping in to buy the club etc aside, lets be honest. if mike ashley appointed a decent manager not a joke one and put a bit of money in to get the squad back up to 20 players in january we would be fine. i would prefer that to the club being bought by some shady billionaire tbh.


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> posted before i knew xisco was starting ahead of ameobi.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm starting to think that way too.We just need some stability and forward planning rather than just standing still doing nowt.We're in serious trouble now.I'm puzzled about how I feel though.I'm actually laughing at how bad we are.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

isitme said:


> . if mike ashley appointed a decent manager not a joke one and put a bit of money in to get the squad back up to 20 players in january we would be fine.


who would this manager be? i can't think of anyone.


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

well much as i think tarranau is a dick, after all the anger about how fucked up it was i have to kind of grudgingly agree that keegan was a stupid idea because it was bound to end like this, it's like when you split up with a girl cos you are always fighting and then go back out with her cos you still fancy her


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> who would this manager be? i can't think of anyone.



someone from france


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jesus.Is there a sniper in the crowd ?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

We're being hammered 3 nowt and they bring a defender on ? What is this garbage ?


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not even watching anymore i just have it playing in a different window and i listen to the commentary. i'm happy for zola because i liked him as a player and he couldn't have had a better first game in charge

i like west ham as well, every west ham fan i've met has been sound


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Aye they're playing us off the park and I think Zola's going to make a huge difference to the club.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

how come they can get a new manager in yet we talk about getting someone like o'leary in as a caretaker/adviser?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 20, 2008)

nice goal by Owen , Bassongs made a difference .


----------



## isitme (Sep 20, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> how come they can get a new manager in yet we talk about getting someone like o'leary in as a caretaker/adviser?



up until the keegan fiasco mike ashley was brilliant in terms of stopping the hype about transfers and so on, since we've regressed to pre john hall style idiocy in about 2 weeks i think he hates us now


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well that was a laugh and a half


----------



## isitme (Sep 22, 2008)

despite being the shittest club we have got the best thread on here by miles

spurs are just as shit as us and they dont even have a thread


----------



## SK. (Sep 22, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> how come they can get a new manager in yet we talk about getting someone like o'leary in as a caretaker/adviser?



Just been reading the rumours on the BBC that Ashley is now considering bringing Dalglish back?

Is he really clutching at straws now?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the rumour from the Times that a Nigerian consortium has put together funds for a 350m bid for Newcastle Utd. I'm guessing that Ashley just has to send a small payment for confirmation to a Nigerian address and then all this money will miraculously appear.


----------



## SK. (Sep 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I like the rumour from the Times that a Nigerian consortium has put together funds for a 350m bid for Newcastle Utd. I'm guessing that Ashley just has to send a small payment for confirmation to a Nigerian address and then all this money will miraculously appear.




Sponsored by Western Union perhaps


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 22, 2008)

The press release says that consortium are raising the funds.If they have to raise them thats not really a good sign is it.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2008)

Pretty much every buyer, bar Arab royalty or Russian oligarchs will need to raise funds to free up £350m. Look at Glazer at Man U - he didn't buy the club with spare money.

Gawd, whatever happened to the days of Doug Ellis and teams trying to live within their means. Now it's the sight of supposedly proud fans prostituting themselves and hoping for a moneyman to throw condition free money at their club. Ain't going to happen.

You already had one of Britain's richest men in Ashley. Now you're trying to run him out of town.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 22, 2008)

MA bought the club for a laugh , with maybe a bit of profit down the line - thats fair enough these days I suppose

NUFC fans ( no offence ) are very parochial and often blinkered provincials - thats not a critisism, but a statement of fact - ive been through this for 20+ years & been on enough European jaunts to get that sinking feeling when I see lardy pissed up toonies with their tops off, singing outside the Doumo in Milan or whatever 

KK was always going to a bit hairy long term, but the appointment of Wise & Crew is serious mistkae I think - its not the way forward

Pfft

Lets hope Shepherd doesnt get a foothold anywhwhere in the scrum to buy the place


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I like the rumour from the Times that a Nigerian consortium has put together funds for a 350m bid for Newcastle Utd. I'm guessing that Ashley just has to send a small payment for confirmation to a Nigerian address and then all this money will miraculously appear.





I was just about to post about that.

It just screams 'calamity waiting to happen'...


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 22, 2008)

isitme said:


> despite being the shittest club we have got the best thread on here by miles
> 
> spurs are just as shit as us and they dont even have a thread



They do.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 22, 2008)

isitme said:


> despite being the shittest club we have got the best thread on here by miles
> 
> spurs are just as shit as us and they dont even have a thread



Yeah, well we had the best thread when all the Tevez scandal was going on, so ner.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 22, 2008)

We've ALWAYS got a scandal so neener


----------



## isitme (Sep 22, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> when I see lardy pissed up toonies with their tops off, singing outside the Doumo in Milan or whatever



we're in milanio
sunderlands going downio 

that was the most fun i've ever had watching newcastle


----------



## hektik (Sep 23, 2008)

"Dearest and most honorable Mr Ashley,

My esteemed and most honest clients have a most beneficial business proposition to facilitate both your important happiness and also to relieve the terrible and unfortunate predicament that they endure with most discomfort. during the great and terrible civil war in their home country they have been unable to facilitate their investments and now cannot access their personal fortunes which when counted will equel the sum of £60,000,000,000 and is currently being held by the royal bank of nigeria. in order to acquire this great and prestigious wealth they must use the trusted banking facilities of a famous football club in order to fool the greedy and most dishonest rulers of the royal bank....."


----------



## Relahni (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you think Ashley's put Newcastle up for sale on EBay?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 23, 2008)

Gumtree probably.The tight fisted fuckwart.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2008)

Tight fisted? He's put 250m of his own money in. Clearing much of the whopping debt that Shepherd and co left you in. He may want to make serious money back now, but wouldn't you try it on given the circumstances. I'd fuck the club over good and proper given his treatment

What do you expect. Him to pull rabbits and brazilans out of his arse?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah he put 250 mill of his own money in.But he's still getting it back.I'd be happy with a Brazilian from ANYWHERE


----------



## zoltan (Sep 23, 2008)

"Owner Mike Ashley wants to sell the club after fan protests against him, and hopes Seymour Pierce chairman Keith Harris, who was involved in selling Chelsea to Roman Abramovich in 2003, can help."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7632017.stm










Roll up, roll up....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks like the nigerian guys are gonna buy us.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello,

I have £20million in leftover oil monies from Prince, and would like to buy football club.

Can you help?

Please give bank details where we can deposit money for football club purchases.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Etc


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh dear, that's exactly what I was thinking 

Well, here we go again...


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 24, 2008)

so no-one has a problem with middle eastern oil money but nigerian oil money is dodgy?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think anyone implied that. However, you're less likely to be ripped off by dubai royalty than a nameless Nigerian consortium.

It's daft holding either option out as an ideal saviour to be honest


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Umm, well I was just kidding, to be honest.

I reckon if I was a Newcastle fan, I'd let a consortium of Osama, GWB and Thatcher buy the club right now. Probably.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sky sports saying a buyout could be as close as next week and dialogue opened with Keegan.A bit vague though.They were just talking about it so no linky as yet.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 24, 2008)

Sky Sports will say anything for the sake of it.


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't believe our club is falling for a fucking nigerian confidence scam


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

No, no. They really are going to bring back Keegan, then Henry, Lampard and some other old codgers that King Kev's extensive scouting network has 'discovered'. And then you'll win the league, with bells on. YAY!

Just send a few million through Western Union and all this will be yours.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 24, 2008)

isitme said:


> I can't believe our club is falling for a fucking nigerian confidence scam



I can!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Is our new manager going to be Venables ?  His odds have been slashed from 33/1 to 2/1 in the last few hours.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Just seen that, skunk.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Is our new manager going to be Venables ?  His odds have been slashed from 33/1 to 2/1 in the last few hours.



ROFL. Venables and Nigerian businessmen together. 

This has to be a brown-envelope stuffed 100 carat scam, hasn't it?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

I bet the bloody Hamiltons are in on it too.And Burley


----------



## Relahni (Sep 24, 2008)

tarannau said:


> ROFL. Venables and Nigerian businessmen together.
> 
> This has to be a brown-envelope stuffed 100 carat scam, hasn't it?



I heard George Graham will be looking after the transfers at various service stations across the country.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Is our new manager going to be Venables ?  His odds have been slashed from 33/1 to 2/1 in the last few hours.



The go-to manager for teams up shit creek, who need someone to nick their paddle.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Fucking hell, SJP is nearly empty!


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 24, 2008)

not really a surprise is it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Decent game so far.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

anyone hearing the rumour that Gazza's died ? Apparently it's big talk in the press box at ST JAmes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

I know he's been in trouble the past week or so, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

are there only 14000 there tonight ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Not sure, one side of the ground seems a bit packed atleast,


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

It looks like we;re playing like Bolton ffs.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hearing that Gazza was found dead in hotel in Scotland.Hope this isn't true ffs.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> It looks like we;re playing like Bolton ffs.



The Allardyce legacy.


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a decent link for this?

Haven't heard anything about Gazza


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

What about Keegans bloody legacy ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Hearing that Gazza was found dead in hotel in Scotland.Hope this isn't true ffs.



Where are you hearing this???


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Decent game so far.



Are you watching the same game as me?

Abject is the word I'd choose...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> Are you watching the same game as me?
> 
> Abject is the word I'd choose...



Meh, its been ok, not great but ok.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

It's on a few footyboards and seems to be gaining speed.The rumour is that the press are aware of it but waiting for his family to be told.I hope it's rubbish but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> It's on a few footyboards and seems to be gaining speed.The rumour is that the press are aware of it but waiting for his family to be told.I hope it's rubbish but I wouldn't be surprised.



Ah shit.Hope its not true. Something tells me its true though.


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Meh, its been ok, not great but ok.



If I keep asking, will it keep getting worse?  

e2a: Fwiw, Newcastle have been the better side, just about.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 24, 2008)

So do I.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Theres no rematch is there  Has to be settled tonight ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, settled tonight. A couple of games went to penalties last night.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Hearing that Gazza was found dead in hotel in Scotland.Hope this isn't true ffs.



I've heard it too , in the marriot Glasow , hope its a load of shit .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

%live says Venables has been appointed as interim manager.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

How close was that from duff!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> How close was that from duff!


 Close enough for meto grab my laptop in preparation for taking it off my lap and running downstairs to tell my mum


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

heh, forgot ur mums a spurs fan!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hehe


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

It's been a fun few weeks in my house, I can tell you. Every bloody sports media entity runs from "look how bad things are at Newcastle" to "look how bad things are at Spurs" then back to "madness at St. James'"...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

West Ham too.Never a dull moment in footy eh ?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> %live says Venables has been appointed as interim manager.



Another cockney ,saying that he sorted Boro right out .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Never a dull moment in footy eh ?



Iam would disagree with you after watching the first half of this!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL i'm sort of watching the news,the match and JAck Osbournes thingy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

This refs annoyed me all match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

fuck sake spurs1-0 up


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fuck sake spurs1-0 up



aye all down to Butt giving the ball away ,


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

lol, ah fuck, I had the sound down to listen to a trailer  

I know I shouldn't be grinning, but ah fuck


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> aye all down to Butt giving the ball away ,



A newcastle player giving the ball away stupidly?

well fuckin hell,2-0.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 24, 2008)

0-2

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

What A Load Of Shit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

Not grinning anymore 

Bloody fuckity bollocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

So much for this being a trophy we can win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

Do they still give out wooden spoons?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

metro centre marriot where Gazzas been found dead , apparently .


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

god we are shit


----------



## gilroy (Sep 24, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> metro centre marriot where Gazzas been found dead , apparently .



Fuck. Hope thats not true. Didn't one of his mates kark it in that hotel a while back?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

isitme said:


> god we are shit



Yup.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

I can verify theres no police cars outside the Metro Marriot it's just accross the road from me.Never seen anything there today.


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

at least gazza doesn't have to watch this crap anymore


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

gilroy said:


> Fuck. Hope thats not true. Didn't one of his mates kark it in that hotel a while back?



Dunno , i hope it's not true though , but i've just spoke to a lad and he's heard it off his mate who's a bizzy .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

attendance: 19,743 i think it said.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> attendance: 19,743 i think it said.



i feel gutted not being there but fuck giving that fat cunt 20 quid .


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Iam would disagree with you after watching the first half of this!





I just, you know, rather prefer my excitement on the pitch...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> i feel gutted not being there but fuck giving that fat cunt 20 quid .



You haven't missed much by not being there though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Bloody hell martins.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You haven't missed much by not being there though.



I have , not seeing me pals before and after , in the pub 

We are fucked !!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Spurs have played shite. But our defence has been even worse.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

2-1 89 mins, too late tho?


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

Noone on the team gives a fuck about the club, noone wants to manage it, noone wants to buy it, this is actually even worse than the Souness era

the really annoying thing is that we had a really good start to the season, after the first couple of games I thought we might have a decent season


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

damnit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Once again we score too late.


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the way all the fans choose a meaningless game that was bound to be shit to stage their boycott, that'll show em

I'm expecting a lot more boycotts as we sink down the divisions and become shitter and shitter


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm dreading the Blackburn game


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

I should stop watching these games and take up self harm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm dreading the Blackburn game



Same here. Something needs to happen before the weekend to get the players      confident again.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Watching that game WAS self harm ffs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Watching that game WAS self harm ffs.



yeah.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 24, 2008)

Shambles A v Shambles B as per the guardian....oh the toon make me laugh


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Same here. Something needs to happen before the weekend to get the players      confident again.



I think all of the decent players will have had enough and will be off in January no matter what. If I was a player I fucking would


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

SSn say we'll be NIgerian in 48 hours.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> SSn say we'll be NIgerian in 48 hours.



You reckon thats a good thing? Anythings better than this atm surely.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know Trippy.Maybe anything's better than this shile of pite though.Maybe something new to moan about will help.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2008)

Ashley/wise met with venables apparently and offered him the job until sometime in october(cant remember the date they just said lol) and venables is thinking it over tonight and will give them his response tmrw morning.


----------



## isitme (Sep 24, 2008)

See West Ham got a new manager straight away and they are playing fine. Newcastle it's yet another fucking charade, maybe we'll have terry venables for a month till the guy sells the club

Get Big Ron back, he used to be the one who saved shit clubs from going down


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2008)

isitme said:


> Get Big Ron back, he used to be the one who saved shit clubs from going down


 That's just not funny


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 25, 2008)

God bless Brighton - not just because it's always great to have a big 'cupset' (apparently that's the word we're using now  ), but also because it means our continuing downward spiral isn't the lead story in the sports bulletin


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ashley/wise met with venables apparently and offered him the job until sometime in october(cant remember the date they just said lol) and venables is thinking it over tonight and will give them his response tmrw morning.



 Seriously, don't let that fuckin crook anywhere near your club !!!


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

lowest attendance since 1992


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't get the boycott.

Ashley is selling what are your fans trying to achieve? or is it just weekday/expensive/playing shit that made the low attendence?


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

RaverDrew2 said:


> Seriously, don't let that fuckin crook anywhere near your club !!!



Not my decision,sadly.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike Ashley must be on the wind-up now. All these fans baying for 'Cockney Mafia' blood and he's about to put Terry 'I'm a little bit wooh, little bit way, I'm a geezer' Venebles in charge? Hehe!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

I know...! He's getting his revenge, that cunt.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd rather see El Tel than Shearer any day of the week.He's worked with the best and he'll command respect.I hope he's getting well paid for it though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

Aye that is true.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2008)

And then he'll sell your club to corrupt Nigerian oilmen. Season ticket holders will soon begin to get all sorts of strange mailings.

The fans' boycott is a daft idea, shooting themselves heavily and repeatedly in the foot. Ashley's stubborn enough to hold on for a good price - it's hardly as though he hadn't been stock market public enemy no.1 for some time - and all this loudmouth guff does it put off potentially more respectable buyers, such as the middle eastern lot. They're not going to want to get involved with that sort of potential controversy, or such easily agitated fans.

I get the horrible feeling that Shepherd or his associates are the most likely buyers. You know, the same blokes who fucked over your club finances, took huge salaries for themselves and walked off with huge payouts for incompetency after selling the club, only after calling the women of Newcastle 'dogs' and laughing at the fanatic fans mind. 

But I guess they're proper Geordies right, and that they _understand_


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I don't get the boycott.
> 
> Ashley is selling what are your fans trying to achieve? or is it just weekday/expensive/playing shit that made the low attendence?
> 
> ...



like i said, wait till it's a game that's bound to be shit in the middle of the week to stage a 'boycott'


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 25, 2008)

Londonders telling us what we think and what our views and opinions are. Imagine that.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2008)

Who's done that then? 
(Apart from TrippyLondoner that is)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

An announcement about the takeover of newcastle expected in next 48 hours they're saying. Just hope it happens before the next game.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 25, 2008)

They're saying 50 mill for transfers.The way things are going we'll have to buy a whole new team come January.My heads all over the place.4 weeks ago I would have spewed at a Nigerian Corp coming in to buy us.This morning I'd snatch their hands off.When it's done I'll probably complain and moan.Maybe I should just watch golf


----------



## zoltan (Sep 25, 2008)

tarannau said:


> And then he'll sell your club to corrupt Nigerian oilmen. Season ticket holders will soon begin to get all sorts of strange mailings.
> 
> The fans' boycott is a daft idea, shooting themselves heavily and repeatedly in the foot. Ashley's stubborn enough to hold on for a good price - it's hardly as though he hadn't been stock market public enemy no.1 for some time - and all this loudmouth guff does it put off potentially more respectable buyers, such as the middle eastern lot. They're not going to want to get involved with that sort of potential controversy, or such easily agitated fans.
> 
> ...



no Shepherd. not ever


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2008)

You say that, every one with a logical bone in their body would say that. I'm not sure that we'd be in the majority.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

Venables has knocked us back , wanted a longer deal than a match by match one . What a fucking mess .


----------



## zoltan (Sep 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Venables has knocked us back , wanted a longer deal than a match by match one . What a fucking mess .



he wants to dip his spoon in the NUFC management gravy boat- I cant blame him - its not like hes doing it for the love of the team


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

zoltan said:


> he wants to dip his spoon in the NUFC management gravy boat- I cant blame him - its not like hes doing it for the love of the team



I dont blame him either , who the fek would want to walk into that .

Seems like the "fans protests"  have backfired , changed the club lock , stock and barrel from the Hall/Shephard era 
and it's still the same old shite hmmmm who's to blame ?


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

robborobson said:
			
		

> In fact, I hear the next episode of Eastenders is going to be set in Newcastle.
> I can just see Ashley and Venables meeting in a dodgy caff on the corner of the Bigg Market, and haggling over two cappuccino grandes (downed in one by Ashley of course).
> 
> Ashley'll be the one in the dark glasses affecting the Geordie accent: "How man, pet, get us a couple more o' them canny cappuccinos, bonny lass, like, man!"
> ...





from here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/robborobson/2008/09/tyne_will_tel.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 25, 2008)

isn't a bit wacist to be suspicious of nigerians just for being nigerians?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 25, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> isn't a bit wacist to be suspicious of nigerians just for being nigerians?




Thats NOWT ! You should hear what we say about the Mackems


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Thats NOWT ! You should hear what we say about the Mackems



Lol...

I wonder if venables rejecting the job has anything to do with the takeover being announced within the next couple of days? Which would see the return of keegan...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL I dunno.I don't think Keegans coming back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, they keep saying they see keegan as crucial, so i dunno.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 25, 2008)

If you had only two choices, would you have Allardyce back or continue with Chris Hughton?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> If you had only two choices, would you have Allardyce back or continue with Chris Hughton?



If it was down to them two only, then allardyce.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lol...
> 
> I wonder if venables rejecting the job has anything to do with the takeover being announced within the next couple of days? Which would see the return of keegan...



It was to do with a match by match contract and the fans not wanting him here , all to do with the cockney mafia out banner , and i'm not making that up .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> It was to do with a match by match contract and the fans not wanting him here , all to do with the cockney mafia out banner , and i'm not making that up .



Ah i see.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> If you had only two choices, would you have Allardyce back or continue with Chris Hughton?



I think the correct question is , who would you rather have Hughton or Wise ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

If this takeover happens i can't see wise staying at the club.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> If this takeover happens i can't see wise staying at the club.



Take over could take weeks/months , Man citys is just going through now .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Take over could take weeks/months , Man citys is just going through now .



Yup, but can't see wise lasting much longer if it does happen. He's only there cause of Assley.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yup, but can't see wise lasting much longer if it does happen. He's only there cause of Assley.



He is and he aint going nowhere until Ashley sells up .


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 25, 2008)

From my POV, I think whoever buys the club should expose Keegan as the twat he is. I think he got pissed off with the whole thing the minute his ego trip gave way to the reality of business, hard work and accountability. There was fuck all wrong with Ashleys plans for the club but Keegan didn't like it and appealed to the lowest xenophobic trait available. What a twat.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

Reg Perrin said:


> From my POV, I think whoever buys the club should expose Keegan as the twat he is. I think he got pissed off with the whole thing the minute his ego trip gave way to the reality of business, hard work and accountability. There was fuck all wrong with Ashleys plans for the club but Keegan didn't like it and appealed to the lowest xenophobic trait available. What a twat.



Think it was a bit of both to be honest , Keegan was right by wanting players in to get them through as the squad is really thin and Ashleys 5 year plan was a good idea but Newcastle would have to stay in the premier league to do that 5 year plan , people go on about us doing well at the start of the season i.e. Man u , well the match i watched we were hanging on for dear life at times but not a bad performance , the Bolton game we could of easily got beat towards the end by 2/3 goals , the Coventry game well we scraped through by the skin of our teeth and the other games we've played we've been well beaten and i suspect the same will happen against Blackburn .

This is why Keegan walked in my veiw , he knew Newcastle just wern't going to be good enough with the players he had .


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> This is why Keegan walked in my veiw , he knew Newcastle just wern't going to be good enough with the players he had .



Agree 98%, he also knew that he wasn't prepared to be anything other than a successful manager by buying. He doesn't have the concentration span to be a Wenger. 

Right now, what's needed immediately is a clean sweep. Forget and fuck Keegan


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 25, 2008)

Reg Perrin said:


> Agree 98%, he also knew that he wasn't prepared to be anything other than a successful manager by buying. He doesn't have the concentration span to be a Wenger.
> 
> Right now, what's needed immediately is a clean sweep. Forget and fuck Keegan



I've forgot him i have , i knew when he came back it would end up him fucking off again for the 6th time , but this time i sort of understand him nashing , but what i dont understand is when Ashley went back to him cap in hand and asked him to come back and he didn't , and for someone that loves this club and "fans" i find it hard to stomach .


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> I've forgot him i have , i knew when he came back it would end up him fucking off again for the 6th time , but this time i sort of understand him nashing , but what i dont understand is when Ashley went back to him cap in hand and asked him to come back and he didn't , and for someone that loves this club and "fans" i find it hard to stomach .



I understand it completely. I'm 51. I remember Keegan foresaking all the Liverpool values and getting sent off with Billy Bremner in the Charity shield, Spin? Both of them justified. Reality? Petulant twats who seriously undermined the principles and values of the charity shield. I remember Keegan fuckin off to Germany. spin? Europes best player who wanted to achieve with the best, reality? Liverpool were the best!!! he saw it coming and maximised his money without fear of getting booted out of a rampant Liverpool team. Dalglish was 2000% better than Keegan for Liverpool. World Cup, whenever it was. Keegan and the old West Ham winger. Bought on in the last few minutes under Greenwood against Spain or summat like that. Spin? Heroes rescuing the shite, reality shit spent force who ruined the whole ethos of the England team and prevented them from moving on.......Such is the nature of Keegan. He's done it with Fulham,Man City and England. and if he'd stayed a bit longer at the Toon as manager first time around , he would have been exposed in the same way then. He's the fuckin destroyer of Newcastle IMO.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 26, 2008)

Reg Perrin said:


> I understand it completely. I'm 51. I remember Keegan foresaking all the Liverpool values and getting sent off with Billy Bremner in the Charity shield, Spin? Both of them justified. Reality? Petulant twats who seriously undermined the principles and values of the charity shield. I remember Keegan fuckin off to Germany. spin? Europes best player who wanted to achieve with the best, reality? Liverpool were the best!!! he saw it coming and maximised his money without fear of getting booted out of a rampant Liverpool team. Dalglish was 2000% better than Keegan for Liverpool. World Cup, whenever it was. Keegan and the old West Ham winger. Bought on in the last few minutes under Greenwood against Spain or summat like that. Spin? Heroes rescuing the shite, reality shit spent force who ruined the whole ethos of the England team and prevented them from moving on.......Such is the nature of Keegan. He's done it with Fulham,Man City and England. and if he'd stayed a bit longer at the Toon as manager first time around , he would have been exposed in the same way then. He's the fuckin destroyer of Newcastle IMO.



You've forgot one thing , when he got twatted ower the heed with a rounders bat in a layby and they took ALL his money off him , that was very strange .

Your correct though , he ALWAYS does one before he gets exposed and says nothing , because if he did speak out he'd be exposed .


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

Reg Perrin said:


> From my POV, I think whoever buys the club should expose Keegan as the twat he is. I think he got pissed off with the whole thing the minute his ego trip gave way to the reality of business, hard work and accountability. There was fuck all wrong with Ashleys plans for the club but Keegan didn't like it and appealed to the lowest xenophobic trait available. What a twat.



<Applauds>

It sticks in my craw when I see folks wittering on about "King Kev' and portraying Ashley as the antichrist. The bloke made the mistake of trying to run the club as a proper, forward-thinking business, not a retirement home for past-it players and giant egos. 

Keegan shouldn't be anywhere near the club again.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The bloke made the mistake of trying to run the club as a proper, forward-thinking business, not a retirement home for past-it players and giant egos.



then why did Ashley get Keegan in as manager if he was so foward thinking? He did it to win over the fans and inflate his own ego.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

No shit sherlock, appointing Keegan was a sure sign that Ashley got carried away with the romance and fucked himself over.

Keegan came back, became players friend and won the fans over, but he won less often than Allardyce. If you wanted a man to wield the axe, taking a realistic view of the club's fucked finances and  presiding over building a younger, immediately less expensive team for the future, then Keegan was manifestly the wrong man for the job. As so it proved.


----------



## STFC (Sep 26, 2008)

Keegan is a bottler and an absolute clown, he's lived off his first period as manager of Newcastle (when they blew it) for far too long. I'd be very surprised if anyone was stupid enough to employ him again.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 26, 2008)

And the comedy continues, Newcastle United, the only team that Terry Venables has turned down.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

Who would want to manage them? Short of being promised endless finances and no need for fiscal responsibity, the return of King Kev and numerous supperannnuated Geordies as soothing figureheads, it's a poisoned chalice and a half for anyone.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The bloke made the mistake of trying to run the club as a proper, forward-thinking business, not a retirement home for past-it players and giant egos.



Too right.

And now they have no manager coz Ashley refuses to accept that the managers has to have SOME power, or else they can't do the job. If they are seen by the players as just a lackey for the board, then they don't respect them. 

Currently O'Leary is considering a Match by Match contract, but he'd be a fool to take it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Currently O'Leary is considering a Match by Match contract, but he'd be a fool to take it.



Don't know about that. He'll get paid loads of money and has a ready made excuse when he cocks it up. Plus it's not like he has any other offers.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Don't know about that. He'll get paid loads of money and has a ready made excuse when he cocks it up. Plus it's not like he has any other offers.



Maybe. I think he's a better manager than he's been given credit for, but he would need money, and any new owner might be tempted to get rid, a la Alerdyce.

Why doesn't Ashley work out a way for the fans to buy the club out? Give THEM the power they want. Then they could run it how they like... I don't know what the official number of fans is for NUFC, but say it's 10 million, then they would need 4 million pounds each to reach Ashley's price.  Not sure about this idea, maybe it doesn't add up


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> I don't know what the official number of fans is for NUFC, but say it's 10 million, then they would need 4 million pounds each to reach Ashley's price.



10 million people with 4 million pounds each? either i've misread your post, your maths is really crap or ashley is asking for a fucking shit load of cash!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2008)

Joe Kinnear taking the job.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

See how this goes then...


----------



## Gmart (Sep 26, 2008)

strung_out said:


> 10 million people with 4 million pounds each? either i've misread your post, your maths is really crap or ashley is asking for a fucking shit load of cash!



He wants 400 million, but I can't find a figure for the fan base 

But my maths was indeed rubbish - 10 million at 40 quid each would do it


----------



## MooChild (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Joe Kinnear taking the job.



If this was a novel, i would have taken it back by now


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

ROFLMAO this is a joke right ?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Joe Kinnear taking the job.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA. I actually thought you were taking the piss when you wrote that ...and then I checked the BBC Sport

Even speaking as an (ex) Wimbledon fan I'm surprised to see Kinnear back. He's good at ekeing the best of meagre squads I guess.

Incidentally, look at the Wikipedia page for Joe Kinnear if you have a chance. It mentions gems such as 


> Kinnear and his assistant Mick Harford were then sacked in mysterious circumstances (believed to have been for having a sexual relationship with a polar bear)



And they've also renamed Geordie FC as



> Newcastlol United


----------



## Epico (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Joe Kinnear taking the job.



I thought you were taking the mick until I went on the BBC site. 

_edit - i know, tarannau's said the same_


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

A fuckin polar bear ffs.He's going to turn us into a laughing stock.......................oh wait......................


----------



## Sunray (Sep 26, 2008)

Least he's starting in a higher position than when he left!


----------



## Sunray (Sep 26, 2008)

Newcastlol United.

hehe that's pretty funny.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

Let the ridicule commence !


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Thats funny! Kinnear.


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

i hope you get relegated with spurs


----------



## badlands (Sep 26, 2008)

Kinnear just interviewed on five live.

said he's in charge for next 6 - 8 games, then club will be sold and the management team will be

Keegan and Shearer


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

Shearer Out !


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Let the ridicule commence !




To be fair, if I had to pick a man to rebuild a squad, foster team spirit and identify hungry players I'd choose Kinnear over Keegan every time. His achievements at Wimbledon (and Luton) shouldn't be underestimated - a team from the non-leagues winning the FA Cup and reaching Europe (foiled because of Liverpool's actions) in a remarkably short space of time. That's one more major trophy than Geordies have won for some time.

Of course, he'll get quickly tagged as "London mafia' and criticised for not playing attractive enough football. Whilst players like Alan "Shitter than shit' Smith continue to draw huge wedge and do fuck all - I'm amazed to think that someone could get precious about the prospect of Smith being sold 'without permission.' Fucks sake, if I was a manager I'd pay Smith's air fare and agent fees myself.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Shearer Out !



You forgot to put this:   at the end of your post!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 26, 2008)

> To be fair, if I had to pick a man to rebuild a squad, foster team spirit and identify hungry players I'd choose Kinnear over Keegan every time. His achievements at Wimbledon (and Luton) shouldn't be underestimated - a team from the non-leagues winning the FA Cup and reaching Europe (foiled because of Liverpool's actions) in a remarkably short space of time. That's one more major trophy than Geordies have won for some time.



I loved Kinnear and i hope he does well, but tbf it was Basset who tok Wimbledon up and Gould who won the cup


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You forgot to put this:   at the end of your post!



I was so paralyzed with rage I forgot


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

shearer in!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> I loved Kinnear and i hope he does well, but tbf it was Basset who tok Wimbledon up and Gould who won the cup



Oops. You're right. Gould left at the time of the groundshare didn't he?

Seems a distant time back now.


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

I bet Joe Kinnear has a heart attack during his time at the club, that was why he quit management wasn't it?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Joe Kinnear taking the job.



I think it's what Newcastle need at the moment a non big name manager to steer the team in the right direction , even though he was the 17th manager to be asked .

Good luck to ya Joe .


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> I bet Joe Kinnear has a heart attack during his time at the club, that was why he quit management wasn't it?



Aye, but there's more dignity in that than in  a Keegan 'I'd love it if we could do that' mad-eyed mental episode and subsequent toys out pram exit.


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Aye, but there's more dignity in that than in  a Keegan 'I'd love it if we could do that' mad-eyed mental episode and subsequent toys out pram exit.



For all your gloating about 'Powder' Keegan (just made that up ) inevitably quitting the club again, no club that he has ever managed so far has been sold to Milton Keynes which is about as undignified as I can imagine


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

I prefer Keegan when he had that perm.

Sorry, not into footie. Bores me rigid 

I'll go


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

There's still time for a Nigerian consortium to buy you and move you to Abuja.

Or Sunderland or something.

Anyhow, I don't think you can blame Kinnear or the fans for that. Stitched up by Hamman, Koppel and the FA.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 26, 2008)

The man ran a circus.

A circus. That's where Newcastle went looking for managers after booting allardyce.


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Anyhow, I don't think you can blame Kinnear or the fans for that. Stitched up by Hamman, Koppel and the FA.



I can, and will  (unless he does a good job, then he'll be my hero)


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> I can, and will  (unless he does a good job, then he'll be my hero)



Ah, the Geordie way.


(If he performs as badly as Kev, but walks out in a principled way, will you love our cockney Joe then?)


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

For the last time, the team looked a lot better under Keegan than it had for years. I can't defend him walking out the way he did (although that saga isn't definetely over anyway....) but if you actually watched the games instead of just watching match of the day you would have seen the team slowly improving and actually looking like a team rather than a group of players for once....

and Joe Kinnear has only signed up for about 8 games till Ashley sells the club according to the rumour mill....


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

i haven't watched match of the day this season or any newcastle matches but i still think they suck balls. i have no reasoning for this, i just think it so stop oppressing me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

Isitme, just put him on ignore, its the same old shit time and time again with tarannau.


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Isitme, just put him on ignore, its the same old shit time and time again with tarannau.



But it keeps this as the best thread on the sports forum


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

He'll never perform as our Kev did at the start. If he wins only one of those 8 games he'll have a better record than Keegan did at the start of his 2nd spell



(I've seen plenty of live Newcastle games thanks. I'm of the Allardyce treated too harshly, Kev a little too lightly rose tinted camp myself. Allardyce never had the backing or position to risk a more expansive style - his 5 year plan became a millstone round his neck.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> But it keeps this as the best thread on the sports forum



Don't think we need tarannaus help  to be the best thread anymore tbh. Were miles ahead of everyone else


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

West ham thread will be top of the league by the end of the season have no fear.

dave


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Don't think we need tarannaus help  to be the best thread anymore tbh. Were miles ahead of everyone else


size isnt everything


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Isitme, just put him on ignore, its the same old shit time and time again with tarannau.




Whereas you're always a fresh and informed character, bursting with new information that geordies have never heard of before.



Besides isn't the nature of Newcastle that the 'same shit' happens again and again, to comedy consequences.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> West ham thread will be top of the league by the end of the season have no fear.
> 
> dave



Sure,i believe you.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

it has been for the last 3 years! it will happen again. You newcastlols will be bored by february when your relegated.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> it has been for the last 3 years! it will happen again. You newcastlols will be bored by february when your relegated.
> 
> dave



Or so you hope, anyway.  I imagine we'll be well past 100 pages by then!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Deepnds if cyber rose keeps popping and and giving us something to argue about we will up there soon. 

dave


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 26, 2008)

Kinnear - Venables for the partially-sighted.

"Tel says no, Mike."

"Shit. Get me someone that looks like him!"


----------



## Sunray (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> I can, and will  (unless he does a good job, then he'll be my hero)



Can someone tell me what 'doing a good job would entail?' since they haven't  won a single thing since Keegan left and are one off the bottom of the table?


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

> Kinnear, 61, believes Keegan, and possibly Alan Shearer, could take over once the club is sold to new owners.



What's the fascination with Keegan, ffs??


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

its funny all the keegan haters keep asking the same questions, and getting answered, then ignoring the answers and asking the same shit again and again and again. Its abit fucking boring now tbh.  Makes the thread bigger though i suppose!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Iam said:


> What's the fascination with Keegan, ffs??


 
he can walk on water he can.

dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> West ham thread will be top of the league by the end of the season have no fear.
> 
> dave




Aye ,but I bet you keep the same manager all season.How boring is THAT !


----------



## g force (Sep 26, 2008)

Iam said:


> What's the fascination with Keegan, ffs??



Esp a man who's already in debt....where's he gonna find this money??? IT's lazy journalism...mention Newcastle and their PC automatically drops in the words "keegan" and "shearer".


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Aye ,but I bet you keep the same manager all season.How boring is THAT !


umm west ham fan! allready on our secon this season.


dave


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> its funny all the keegan haters keep asking the same questions, and getting answered, then ignoring the answers and asking the same shit again and again and again. Its abit fucking boring now tbh.  Makes the thread bigger though i suppose!



Oh, I do apologise for not reading every fucking post. _Terribly_ sorry.

Still, never mind, at least you've got something to fucking cheer about, eh?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

Iam said:


> Oh, I do apologise for not reading every fucking post. *Terribly sorry.*
> 
> Still, never mind, at least you've got something to fucking cheer about, eh?



And so you should be! But im sure your question has been answered aload of times already.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 26, 2008)

Man alive, the crazy gang are back together and there couldn't be a more appropiate club in the world for them.


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> And so you should be! But im sure your question has been answered aload of times already.



Never mind, I'll just assume you're all prepared to settle for an utterly mediocre managerial "messiah".


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 26, 2008)

Iam said:


> What's the fascination with Keegan, ffs??



If Kinnear believes that he is an idiot, because bringing Keegan back as the manager or appointing Shearer would be idiotic.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> If Kinnear believes that he is an idiot, because bringing Keegan back as the manager or appointing Shearer would be idiotic.



and? 

this is newcastle, don't forget.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2008)

Joe Kinnear?

JOE KINNEAR?!?!

  

I... meh.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 26, 2008)

If Joe Kinnear only spelt his name with one N it would an anagram of I ARE NE JOKE


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

Joe Kinnear is the name of my PE teacher from middle school who is a convicted nonce


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

same gay


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> Joe Kinnear is the name of my PE teacher from middle school who is a convicted nonce



and he still got a job as a PE teacher?!?! 

fucking hell.


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> and he still got a job as a PE teacher?!?!
> 
> fucking hell.



it all came out after he retired...


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> it all came out after he retired...



yeah, sorry, I was making a really bad joke.


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

I think Joe Kinnear would do a good job.  Might be a bit similar to Allardyce though.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Man alive, the crazy gang are back together and there couldn't be a more appropiate club in the world for them.


Just need Fash the Bash and Vinnie to come outa retirement


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 26, 2008)

lawrie sanchez to the rescue


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> lawrie sanchez to the rescue


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> lawrie sanchez to the rescue


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

They could always give Mick McCarthy a ring if all goes really badly...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 26, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> If Kinnear believes that he is an idiot, because bringing Keegan back as the manager or appointing Shearer would be idiotic.




Yep i feel the same , i think when the club gets taken over they should move on and get a new face in like Deschamps if he'd come like.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2008)

WTF joe kinnear? 

Blimey o riley, I didn't see that one coming...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

lol...

Hughton picks the side tmrw,kinnears giving the team talk he just said. Kinnear will pick the teams after tmrws match though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2008)

You are like a free version of teamtalk's 0891 numbers trippy. 

Do they still exist?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2008)

Teamtalk? what AM I on about - I mean clubcall ffs!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> You are like a free version of teamtalk's 0891 numbers trippy.
> 
> Do they still exist?



hahah

I dunno. Thought it was funny hughton would pick the team but kinnear gives the team talk. Cant see that working out somehow.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hahah
> 
> I dunno. Thought it was funny hughton would pick the team but kinnear gives the team talk. Cant see that working out somehow.



Can't work out much worse for you lot tbf...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

true.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> its funny all the keegan haters keep asking the same questions, and getting answered, then ignoring the answers and asking the same shit again and again and again. Its abit fucking boring now tbh.  Makes the thread bigger though i suppose!



Does that apply to the 'Keegan haters' who are from Newcastle and actually go to games?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

If they actually went and watched the games, they would've seen some decent organized football being played under him.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been thinking about Hughton and all those who came up as the new management team. They may be loaded and not care but all those jobs are going to go now. Hughton who's been building up a steady career as an assistant has now lost loads of credibility and any hope (if he had any such aspirations) of becoming a manager. The more I think of this the more I hate Keegan, he's had a hand in sabotaging a decent plan, an entire season and countless careers both on the field and in the backroom structure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, and i guess Ashley is completely innocent in all this, yeah?



......

Cause after all, he had this 'magical plan' right?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2008)

Why has hughton lost hope of being a manager? 

It's fairly normal for life to be tough for a caretaker isn't it? Nigel Pearson has a job after being caretaker when they got battered by Man U after someone or other left.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 26, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Why has hughton lost hope of being a manager?
> 
> It's fairly normal for life to be tough for a caretaker isn't it? Nigel Pearson has a job after being caretaker when they got battered by Man U after someone or other left.



Yeah, fair enough. But Hughton was, if there is such a thing, a high profile low profile character. Over the years at Spurs he's always been around hasn't he. Now, rather than choosing when to take the leap (A la Irvine at Preston) he's been thrust into it and his credentials have taken a knock.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh yeah, and i guess Ashley is completely innocent in all this, yeah?
> Cause after all, he had this 'magical plan' right?



What was wrong with Ashleys plan? Apart from the fact that the implementation of it involved Londoners? Geordies are hoping fuckin Nigerians take over now.

The ONLY issue at stake here is the extent of the managers influence over transfer dealings, and believe it or not, I DONT believe Keegan over this. That's why Ashley will sue Keegan.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

Reg Perrin said:


> What was wrong with Ashleys plan? Apart from the fact that the implementation of it involved Londoners? Geordies are hoping fuckin Nigerians take over now.
> 
> The ONLY issue at stake here is the extent of the managers influence over transfer dealings, and believe it or not, I DONT believe Keegan over this. That's why Ashley will sue Keegan.



Wise was involved in the gutirrez deal and some other deals, and i dont think the milner transfer was in keegans control, thats what upset keegan. And i can sympathize with that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 26, 2008)

And hey, look at it this way, when the nigerians takeover and bring back keegan and give him full control, if it all goes wrong,then you can hate keegan even more and gloat about it.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> And hey, look at it this way, when the nigerians takeover and bring back keegan and give him full control, if it all goes wrong,then you can hate keegan even more and gloat about it.



Believe it or not I didn't like Keegan long before he had anything to do with Newcastle. My main disappointment about Keegan and Newcastle is that Newcastle fans don't see what every fucker else sees about Keegan. The obsession is clouding the judgement. Newcastle.com have got it right but they won't come out with it strongly because so many Toon fans can't entertain the idea that Keegan is an arsehole.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wise was involved in the gutirrez deal and some other deals, and i dont think the milner transfer was in keegans control, thats what upset keegan. And i can sympathize with that.



Milner wanted away. There's very little any manager can do about that. Another smokescreen from the Keegan school of sophistry.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, he has done a lot for the club. Like i dunno, got us in the prem, got us to 2nd place, saved us from whatw as looking like relegation,yeah what an arsehole. He was really shit for us as a player to i suppose. Man, what a total cunt he must be.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well, he has done a lot for the club. Like i dunno, got us in the prem, got us to 2nd place, saved us from whatw as looking like relegation,yeah what an arsehole. He was really shit for us as a player to i suppose. Man, what a total cunt he must be.



Yeah, you're right. There's no way I could deny those achievements and the buzz , and success he bought to the town and the club. He did good. Ultimately you've got to balance the negatives with the positives though. He walks out and he blames. That's what he does. He needs to be called to account and I hope Ashley can be bothered to do so.


----------



## Ride (Sep 27, 2008)

Is it just me or does joe kinnear look like a chubby david lynch?


----------



## free spirit (Sep 27, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> He wants 400 million, but I can't find a figure for the fan base
> 
> But my maths was indeed rubbish - 10 million at 40 quid each would do it


think you're overestimating the fanbase a wee bit too... 10 million is around 18% of the country


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2008)

Reg Perrin said:


> Milner wanted away. There's very little any manager can do about that. Another smokescreen from the Keegan school of sophistry.



Indeed, I didn't think 12m was a bad price for a winger without that much zip as well. For all Keegan's moaning, he didn't seem to be suggesting many possible plausible purchases.

FWIW the two Argentinians that came in look pretty classy.  Coloccini in particular is the first top class defender that the Geordies have managed to purchase in some time - a far cry from the Titus Brambles of the day. A world class defender on Geordieland? - Kev should have been thanking his stars

They didn't manage to buy all the players they perhaps needed, which ain't unusual - see Spurs. However, how much of that is due to Keegan's non-cooperation, the inability of Dennis Wise and co and/or the fact that players don't want to get involved at the circus of Newcastlol? We'll probably never know.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

lol...

Joe Kinnears serving a two match touchline ban, following on from when he was last manager.  Only at newcastle eh?!


----------



## Augie March (Sep 27, 2008)

Everytime I read a new post in this thread, I get that circus polka music playing in my head.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 27, 2008)

this is terrible


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> this is terrible



Didn't really expect anything else tbh. The players don't give a shit ever since keegan left.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

1-0 down.

I sure didn't see that coming. Taylors doing shit.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Taylors doing shit.


future england captain.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> future england captain.



100% agree.




Atleast sunderland are losing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

2-0 now. game over considering how were playing, hopeless.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

2-1 owen penalty 51 mins


----------



## Balbi (Sep 27, 2008)

He's The Messiah :d


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2008)

hes in remarkably good form is owen.

Ummm so newctasle fans at what popint to start panicking and thinking you might possibly  go down?


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

Still got the new owners to come in and give us money for the next transfer window.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

Yet another 2-1 defeat, looks like its gonna take another miracle to avoid relegation once again.The sooner the new owners come in the better.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 27, 2008)

I couldn't even bring myslef to watch it


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 27, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I couldn't even bring myslef to watch it


it was terrible. period.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 27, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I couldn't even bring myslef to watch it




I had to , what a disgrace .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 27, 2008)

And whats happened to the statement by the buy out people ? Did they watch the match too and ran like the wind ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 28, 2008)

Kinnears getting £50,000 per game apparently.  Bit much considering he's sitting in the stands for the first two. What a joke.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2008)

Paddy Power has shortened their odds from 12-1 to 5-1 for relegation.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't give a fuck what paddy power does tbh.


----------



## Descartes (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it true the Nigerians are raising the money with the scam letter hoax?    \mind you if it raise 200mil  I think I'll have a go.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 28, 2008)

is it fuck - they are oil magnates or something - why on earth would they be involved in scam letters?


----------



## Reg Perrin (Sep 28, 2008)

What I find amazing about all this is that it takes a calamity of this magnitude to actually galvanise the "supporters" to actually get a "supporters club" together. why is it that there wasn't one already?


----------



## Descartes (Sep 28, 2008)

The Nigerians started the internet appeal letter, Mr Onbongo has died and I need someone to send the money to and we can share the 50 very big ones, and with the utmost respect, when I see the money on the table.. type of attitude towards Nigerian businessmen.

A Nigerian Prince invested in a Brit Formula One team, only problem, the money never turned up.


----------



## isitme (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a great weekend, completely forgot about the football, it's fucking obvious we are going to keep losing games until the board is changed, Ashley is just taking the piss even more than Shepperd ever did now, I've never heard of the owner saying he's trying to sell the club to Nigerians and oh we'll appoint a guy whose been retired as the manager for a couple of weeks. He's doing it on purpose

I hope noone buys it, we get relegated and ashley loses money and I'll be able to go to games when I' back in Newcastle without cueing


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

I see Chris Mort is in Newcastle today.It looks like somethings happening.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 30, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I see Chris Mort is in Newcastle today.It looks like somethings happening.



Doubt this mess would of happened if Mort had still been here , but aye seems things are going to start moving .


----------



## asbestos (Sep 30, 2008)

Apparently Stephen 'Fat Boy' Carr is on his way back...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 30, 2008)

asbestos said:


> Apparently Stephen 'Fat Boy' Carr is on his way back...



Wouldn't mind Nobby back , he aint in a contract .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Sep 30, 2008)

Did Ashley ever ask for 450 mill ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7644211.stm


----------



## Descartes (Oct 1, 2008)

> As many as five bidders, including a Nigerian consortium, *are thought to be interested but potential buyers do not have to make a bid yet.*
> 
> *First any buyer must show they have the money,* and that is only the first step before facing several other hurdles to make sure the sale takes place.



You'd better get used to Ashley, he's not going any where.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 2, 2008)

The South Africans are in Newcastle today.Heres hoping


----------



## Descartes (Oct 2, 2008)

*The South Africans are in Newcastle today.Heres hoping*

What happened to the OIL RICH Nigerians?


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 2, 2008)

I reckon someone from Timbuktoo will buy them, just to create perfect comedy end to the comedy goings on at the laugh a minute Toon sideshow.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 2, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> The South Africans are in Newcastle today.Heres hoping




In London , surely .

Kinnear says he's going to watch as many international games as he can , to see if he can add to the squad in the transfer window when it opens ... hmmmm


----------



## Descartes (Oct 3, 2008)

*The South Africans are in Newcastle today.Heres hoping*

No, they were just visiting, see the sights and have a meal, and continue on, you know like tourists always do.

Don't forget when Kinear was at Wimbledon, the team was known as the Crazy gang, LOL.. just get ready for more of the same.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 3, 2008)

Now the billionaire who was apparently funding this says he has nothing to do with it:http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7649200.stm


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 3, 2008)

3 points at goodison park and everything will be looking rosy again.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 3, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Now the billionaire who was apparently funding this says he has nothing to do with it:http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7649200.stm



So it's going through then


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 3, 2008)

No posts about kinnear's massive press conference tantrum???

Jesus, I support newcastle more the about 80% of the posters who use this thread!

(that was a joke btw)

lol etc


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 3, 2008)

> JK Which one is Simon Bird [Daily Mirror's north-east football writer]?
> 
> SB Me.
> 
> ...



amazing! Joe Kinnear is like, the best manager ever! Fuck Keggy and his observations about barrel chested midfielders that you could put gold inisde their sternum to take overseas etc. Joe Kinnear rocks my world

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/oct/03/newcastleunited.premierleague


----------



## isitme (Oct 3, 2008)

there was a thread about it i think

personally this circus has been going on for a month, I just don't want to comment on it anymore. A nigerian group is rumoured to be buying newcastle and appointing shearer and keegan as managers. yeah right. the press are just making this shit up, leave it to the fucking cider drinking chavas to give a fuck about that shit, unless anything happens i don't care if we are meant to be being bought by Baron Von Greenback. I'll comment on what happens on the pitch and what happens off the pitch not what the fucking vulture press say


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> there was a thread about it i think
> 
> personally this circus has been going on for a month, I just don't want to comment on it anymore. A nigerian group is rumoured to be buying newcastle and appointing shearer and keegan as managers. yeah right. the press are just making this shit up, leave it to the fucking cider drinking chavas to give a fuck about that shit, unless anything happens i don't care if we are meant to be being bought by Baron Von Greenback. I'll comment on what happens on the pitch and what happens off the pitch not what the fucking vulture press say



I can't be arsed reading threads and that, I want my Newscastle news right here and now! - I actually put the paper down on my own in the pub and went, 'fuckin' hell' out loud when I'd finished reading that article. Kinnear sort of half makes sense and half comes across like a senile grumpy uncle. It's awesome... 

(though I can see why as an actual Newcastle fan it's not)


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 3, 2008)

i think it's funny. i like him. more of this and he'll have a special place in my heart forever.


----------



## Flashman (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd rather see the spuds go down.


----------



## isitme (Oct 4, 2008)

I would put 1000 pounds on newcastle not going down

ok we are shit, and one team will have to go down this season that didn't come up, but not newcastle. I mean noone will  know till the JAnuary window what is going on with the club, but despite how laughable the whole thing is, I don't think we will go down. I think over the whole season we will finish somewhere in the middle of the table as per usual


----------



## Flashman (Oct 4, 2008)

isitme said:


> I would put 1000 pounds on newcastle not going down



Send it us and I'll put it on for yer.

Gan on pet though but man.


----------



## Descartes (Oct 4, 2008)

Joe kinnear, can't even remember which reporter, which paper, which day an article was published and who is who.. what a sad old man...the lure of the money and the ego lust for paper coverage...  

If he wants to do the talking, do it the pitch and start winning... then you can take him seriously


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

And it gets worse.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Oct 5, 2008)

WTF has happened to Collochini?

He was a colossus in his debut against the mancs, now he just looks like a big nosed halfwit.


----------



## isitme (Oct 5, 2008)

we lost?

i'm boycotting our constant string of defeats

paolo collocini is one of the best defenders in the world
obafemi martins is one of the best strikers in the world
cacapa is one of the best sweepers in the world

newcastle is one of the shittest clubs in the world tho


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

2-0 everton 34 mins...


----------



## isitme (Oct 5, 2008)

they are all getting transferred to decent clubs

whatever with the keegan shit, just whatever, the board are fucking utter fucking cunts for appointing him and not backing him, keegan is a cunt for joining the club and making a big fuss about how he didn't like his contract 6 months after he signed it, i fucking hate the fucking club and i'll hate them even more if they are sold to a nigerian business

i hope mike ashley and his shit jjb sports goes out of business and i hope newcastle get relegated,


----------



## isitme (Oct 5, 2008)

and i hope keegan dies of a disease they haven't invented yet


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

taylor scores right on half time, GAME ON!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 5, 2008)

I just transfered Taylor out of my fantasy team! Fucking! bn  ns dADFasd


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

haha


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Spurs lost.  I bet modric is regretting not joining us instead.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

isitme said:


> i hope mike ashley and his shit jjb sports goes out of business and i hope newcastle get relegated,



thats dave whealan the wigan chairmen. But i really hope he dies horribly so i will let you off.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

2-2!!!!!!!!!!!!! right after halftime!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2008)

2-2 final score. I'll take that.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, not too shabby, woke up at 2-0 down fearing the worst.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 5, 2008)

Kinnear 1, Press 0.

For all the shit spoken about the man, that's far more resistance and character than Newcastle have shown for a while


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 9, 2008)

Jimenez has now left the club..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7660990.stm


----------



## Biffo (Oct 9, 2008)

To be replaced by Ken Dodd apparently.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 9, 2008)

Biffo said:


> To be replaced by Ken Dodd apparently.



oh, I didn't read the full story.


----------



## isitme (Oct 9, 2008)

Did nothing happen with the fans buying the club?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 9, 2008)

they dont have 350million.

dave


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 9, 2008)

kained&able said:


> they dont have 350million.
> 
> dave



I actually do but I'm not a fan.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 9, 2008)

well your not part of they then are ya.


dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone actually work in St James any more ffs ?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 9, 2008)

Biffo said:


> To be replaced by Ken Dodd apparently.



did he ?


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 9, 2008)

Ken Dodd might actually be arriving!







Well, there is a vague resemblance in that picture?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does Ashley know it's not the fuckin 70's anymore ?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 10, 2008)

Gerry Francis the man of the mullet.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 10, 2008)

see viduka is out probbaley all season.


Not what ewcastle eed at all.

dave(has a fucked up n key)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 10, 2008)

It's just going from worse to........worse.I'm going to have a Sunderland blood transfusion I think.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 17, 2008)

This thread's gone a bit quite all of a sudden! Where is everyone?!

(Post #1920)


----------



## isitme (Oct 17, 2008)

mercifully quiet you might say

Michael Owen hurt his poor little foot again the other day....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> *This thread's gone a bit quiet all of a sudden! *Where is everyone?!
> 
> (Post #1920)



And yet still the west ham thread is miles behind.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 17, 2008)

This is your title race right here, isn't it trippy?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's the only one we might win.And I'm not confident


----------



## Sunray (Oct 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't wait for this match v City, we need to win this badly. Then we got sunderland on the weekend. Tense week!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

fuck sake ref


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 20, 2008)

Terrible fucking referring decision.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

1-1 ameobi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

What a fucking relief 1-1 half time. fucking shite ref to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

2-1 to us!!!!!!!!!!! fuckign amazing!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

So easily could've been 3-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

would you believe it, its 2-2


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank fuck we held on. very happy with that in the end after all the bullshit the ref caused us.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> would you believe it, its 2-2



nice, put a quid on predicting that score, at 14-1


----------



## tarannau (Oct 20, 2008)

Nicely done Marty. Wish you spent more than a squid now?

How's everyone feeling about Kinnear then? The Geordies are showing some fighting spirit for once.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> nice, put a quid on predicting that score, at 14-1



Nice!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Nicely done Marty. Wish you spent more than a squid now?
> 
> How's everyone feeling about Kinnear then? The Geordies are showing some fighting spirit for once.



true - but £15 back is still nice from a quid


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm very impressed with kinnear so far.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 20, 2008)

I know Marty. It's just one of those things you always wonder about isn't it? Enjoy the win.

Amoebi scored as well - first goal in near on two years or something. Is he the new Fashanu then? AWOOGA!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 20, 2008)

Just checked Kinnear's actual quote re. Fashanu and Amoebi:



> “I think Shola has a lot to offer,” “I don’t think he’s the finished article, but he’s a powerful lad, and is willing to work.”
> 
> “I’m going to work one-to-one with him most afternoons, and he could be a John Fashanu.”



Seems that one to one training went well enough then. Amoebi seemed to have a bit of confidence about him.

And he worked hard as the lone man to boot.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> true - but £15 back is still nice from a quid



where you get 14/1 like ? ladbrokes at the match was just 4/1 ,

edit : fek just seen the 1 in front of the 4 on me betting slip , nice one!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2008)

So, we've got sunderland at the stadium of shite next then, slightly more hopeful now!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> where you get 14/1 like ? ladbrokes at the match was just 4/1 ,
> 
> edit : fek just seen the 1 in front of the 4 on me betting slip , nice one!



you had 2-2 as well? nice one, what did you put on ?

I had it with bet365 btw


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2008)

Funnily enough my mate guessed it would be 2-2 aswell, he didn't bet though!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you had 2-2 as well? nice one, what did you put on ?
> 
> I had it with bet365 btw



fiver lol , i swear i thought it was 4/1 lol , well i wasn't going on the piss at the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> fiver lol , i swear i thought it was 4/1 lol , well i wasn't going on the piss at the weekend



 result! that'll be £75 of your english pounds Mr Bookmaker


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE=marty21;8215371] result! that'll be £75 of your english pounds Mr Bookmaker[/QUOTE]

Me best one was last season against Pompy at home , thought the odds 80/1 for a 1-4 score to portsmouth were pretty good so put 3 quid on it


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 21, 2008)

Now Shearer says he DOES want managers job.And we wonder why people fucking laugh at us.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

He's such a dullard shithead. Selfish individual with a dubious sense of timing too - his favoured tactics of 'lump it to me' aren't going to work anymore.

The Geordies would be mad to let him use their club as a testing ground for his management ambitions.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2008)

Its far far too early for shearer. I think Kinnear says he wants the job to now permanently,well, atleast people are saying they actually want the job now. I wouldn't mind Kinnear being given a longer contract.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2008)

Gutierrez been given 50-50 chance to be fit for the match v sunderland. I'm looking forward to this match more and more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2008)

We've appealed against beye's red card last night,not surprisingly.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 24, 2008)

rescinded.

we almost have a squad again.

1-2.

howay the lads.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Am looking forward to the  match tmrw! kinnears gonna sign another one month contract to.


----------



## isitme (Oct 24, 2008)

0-2


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hows everyone feeling about the Middle East buyout then ? If it happens ?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds more plausible than the Nigerians, more plausible than most in fact. There again Charlton looked like they had an arab consortium in the bag only for their hopes to be snatched away.


----------



## Flashman (Oct 25, 2008)

What happened to "as long as we play good football we're not bothered"?

You won't get that with Kinnear.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

We've played decent stuff so far under him.


----------



## Flashman (Oct 25, 2008)

It won't last.

He's a cockanee too though don't forget.

I'm sure you'll find summat wrong with him after a few defeats.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Tmrw will be a true test for him. Aslong as he gets the team organized/gets us upto mid table,im happy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

That's not a good start...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

1-1 ameobi!!!! thank fuck


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2008)

No pub showing the game near you Trippy? The convenience of home's one thing, but you need a bit of noise for the Derby. It's got to be worth it.

Half tempted to go down myself, but there's a mountain of packing to do.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 1-1 ameobi!!!! thank fuck



Wow. 2 in 2 for Kinnear's new Fashanu. You'd have got good odds on that.

You see that Cisse. No poncing silly haircut needed.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Oct 25, 2008)

Good stuff, this.

Cisse looks quite the tool, mind, with that facial hair/mohawk combo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

God this is tense. 1-1 half time,happy with that.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think we're going to win


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2008)

And Everton have equalised against Man U against the run of play - good day so far.

Good luck with the second half boys - I may take the piss, but after going out with a Geordie for 4 years, I know which team I'm supporting in today's derby.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I think we're going to win



Could go either way atm. But i'm hopeful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

lol@cisse


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

fuck sake


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh well! Finally they beat us at their home, stadium of shite.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 25, 2008)

They're saying on the radio that it's all kicking off.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah there was something going on in the crowd. security handled it well though.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 25, 2008)

Using seats as frisbees

not bad 28 years .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

See,sunderland fans are loud arrogant cunts.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> See,sunderland fans are loud arrogant cunts.



28 years of frustration


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> 28 years of frustration



Doesn't change my opinion though.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 25, 2008)

Jamie Redknaps a daft cunt too .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, i hate him so much to.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 25, 2008)

What the fuck is Redknap doing on the telly , he's talking absolute shite .


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 25, 2008)

I got the chance to crack the oldest gag in the book:

Son: What's all that rubbish on the pitch?

Me: That's Sunderland, son.


Pity about the result.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> What the fuck is Redknap doing on the telly , he's talking absolute shite .



No idea, he always talks shite though.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Oct 25, 2008)

Limejuice said:


> I got the chance to crack the oldest gag in the book:
> 
> Son: What's all that rubbish on the pitch?
> 
> ...



lol , it just proves Sunderland is a dump wi all that litter flying aboot


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> What the fuck is Redknap doing on the telly , he's talking absolute shite .


Well hes cute and the ladyz like him


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

tonight the Mags are involved in a 'must-win' game.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

Was sad to see a Sunderland fan died at the game   He didn't even see his team beat us


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

i love the way that northumbria police are incapable of accepting any culpability, everything is the fault of alcohol, sunderland fans ont he pitch, not the stewrds or police's fault, blame the alcohol.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Gutierrez is back.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

what have i missed, why don't wba have a sponsor?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

We've made a very good start, could've been 2-0 up.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We've made a very good start, could've been 2-0 up.



i have just made a sign that is meant to avoid that statement jinxing the rest of the match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

penalty!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Barton 1-0!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

martins scores on his birthday!2-0


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

west brom's defence are not very good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye. Thankfully.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

i don't remember last time i saw us winnningstill got the 2nd half to fuck up like....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2008)

West Brom seem to want to play good football, yet are still getting stuffed constantly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Poor them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Well what a shock that is....2-1.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a bad feeling....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

There's still hope.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

fuck iw as panicking for a sec there,lol, so tense.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

4mins addedon time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

FINALLY!


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

glad that's over, i was worrying since about 70 minutes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too. Were into 15th now! Out of the bloody relegation zone.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Me too. Were into 15th now! Out of the bloody relegation zone.


roll on the champions league


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> glad that's over, i was worrying since about 70 minutes


yes.
xisco is toss.
barton and guthrie tired.
duff played reasonably.
ameobi still messes up way too often.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

Missed the game but glad with the points


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> yes.
> xisco is toss.
> barton and guthrie tired.
> duff played reasonably.
> ameobi still messes up way too often.



i was shocked by how bad duff was. it's weird how good he was before we bought him compared with the non-entity he always seems to be for us

we were pretty unimpressive, the team always looks tired, but that's cos most premier league clubs have 30 players not 15 like us. bit worrying after 8 games tho....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets look at the positives,like we actually won for once.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lets look at the positives,like we actually won for once.


i make that positive, singular.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lets look at the positives,like we actually won for once.



force of habit


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 28, 2008)

What the fuck was Geremi doing?? Did he know what position he was supposed to be playing? Talk about headless fucking chicken.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 29, 2008)

I can honestly say, the shite football player that I am, I am a better passer of the ball than Obafemi Martins and so is my nan.


----------



## isitme (Oct 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I can honestly say, the shite football player that I am, I am a better passer of the ball than Obafemi Martins and so is my nan.



he can do backheels, he just can't pass forward


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2008)

Oba can do one thing no other footballer can: he'll show the sublime and retarded in the same move.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol@sunderland, them stupid fuckwits. Losing 5-0 to chelsea.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL Aye it's our turn in 2 weeks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 2, 2008)

we could be bottom by the start of the match on Monday...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 2, 2008)

i Know...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

1-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 3, 2008)

COME ON TOON, SEND THE FUCKIN SPUDS BACK TO THE BOTTOM.



(howay the lads etc etc)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

2 fucking 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Owen isnt even on yet.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

fulltime2-0,give kinnear the job i say!!!!!!


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fulltime2-0,give kinnear the job i say!!!!!!


Nononononononononononononononononononononononononono. NO.

good game though.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 3, 2008)

Played well. Barton was quality.  Martins looked good. The wingers did a job.  

Clean sheet as well.

Good stuff from Newcastle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

He's done a good job so far though.Forgive me for getting carried away.

Didn't expect that win at all.


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

awesome!!

I didn't see the game, i was asleep, but that is awesome

but villa are meant to be good


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Villa could've gone 3rd.

But they didn't.

We go out of the relegation zone,and above sunderland.


Fuckin' love it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 3, 2008)

We were both rubbish for most of the game. We woke up after we scored. They were fairly toothless even with a great opportunity to level it.

Piss poor refereeing. Absolutely piss poor.


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

The title is ours to lose


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> The title is ours to lose



lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2008)

Just seen the goals on setanta sports news(they'll no doubt be replayed alot through the night) great stuff. Martins is on top form.


----------



## asbestos (Nov 4, 2008)

Milner lol.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2008)

Who needs milner? We got gutierrez


----------



## isitme (Nov 4, 2008)

next match is against fulham

it's the first time i'll actually be surprised if we don't win since when souness took over


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 4, 2008)

Those are the games we bloody lose


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2008)

Seems like we could be sold by the end of the year now. Hopefully that win last night has swung the momentum back our way.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2008)

isitme said:


> The title is ours to lose


It's this kind of boundless optimism that's kept the turnstiles at SJP whizzing like turbines since 1969.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2008)

Limejuice said:


> It's this kind of boundless optimism that's kept the turnstiles at SJP whizzing like turbines since 1969.



Nope that's chip fat...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a very original joke. I wonder why it's never been made before.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> That is a very original joke. I wonder why it's never been made before.



Because your Mums only just shaved you and taught you to walk upright ya Yeti


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2008)

That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

C'mon Newcastle


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

ooooh minute silence first


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Taylors out so I'm confident


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

i'm confident cos im drunk


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol i may join you then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Good choice.


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

does anyone have a link?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Nah i dont,someone might have. Try justin tv.


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

found one


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Good save given.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

fuck1-0,johnson,poor.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bah.I still say we'll win this one though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Doubt it. Draw at best.


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

how are fulham playing well?

every time i see them on MOTD they are utter shite


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Cacapa should be renamed 'crapacapa'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2008)

Bloody tottenham beating citeh away!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

duff hits post,close!


----------



## xes (Nov 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bloody tottenham beating citeh away!



 and City are fown to 9 men now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

xes said:


> and City are down to 9 men now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Halftime,fulham1-0, stupid fuckin fuckwit cunts


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't believe viller are losing at home to boro!


----------



## xes (Nov 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



spurs down to 10


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I can't believe viller are losing at home to boro!



hahahahahaah


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I can't believe viller are losing at home to boro!



Thanks for adding to the newcastle thread btw,west ham fan.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeeeeees1-1!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Fuck you  fulham ya fuckin cunts


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

barton CLOSE! CORNER


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol Sholas the new Ronaldo


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

get the fuck in!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

fuck sake penalty fulham aaarggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

2-1damnit damnit damnit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheating bastards


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

cunty bastards


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

innit,the ref loves them


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

gutirrezoff owen on,strange that!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Aye I would have taken Butt off.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

I still think we can get a goal if we care enough


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

we should be winning


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Attack u fuckin fuckheads


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

4 added mins...crapacapa fucks up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Typical,2-1defeat away.meh


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

shite


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2008)

We've not won one game away yet,so fuckin typical.

*gets more drunk*


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

we played ok for most of the game

i think if cacapa replaces butt, and taylor replaces cacapa, we'd be decent


----------



## isitme (Nov 9, 2008)

oh and if ameobi is never picked again


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

bollocks. just realised i'm going to miss the game today

fucks sake. we better win

i just thought we usually lose when i watch a game. but then i remembered we usually lose anway


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Playing wigan at home,could go in the top half with a win, but you just never know what'll happen this season.


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

finished work early

get in!


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

it's not on fuckin telly anyway

arse


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 15, 2008)

isitme said:


> it's not on fuckin telly anyway
> 
> arse



Probably for the best.


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

at home to wigan. i'm predicting 3-1


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

oh

0-1 to wigan


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Very poor performance so far  i hear. Kinda felt this would happen. Bartons injured to.


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

well the last two games are gonna turn out to be 6 pointers if we keep this level of shiteness up

the fact that tottenham are sorted cos they got a decent manager has fucked me right off

why is dennis wise worth giving up harry redknapp and losing kevin keegan over?  I can't see any manager coming to the club while he still has his job

what has he got on ashley?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Wigan down to ten men,still 1-0. Nearly 60 mins gone i imagine.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

1-1!!!


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Were all over them now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

2-1 us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

2-2 Bramble header


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2008)

BRAMBLE SCORES! BRAMBLE SCORES. AT THE RIGHT END.

wtf?


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

wicked

i'm 'watching' it on the live text thing

last 10 minutes as well


don't fuck it up....


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

oh for fucks fucking sake

fucking bramble


----------



## embree (Nov 15, 2008)

Newcastle's season just keeps on giving


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Even i'm laughing. Stunned that Bramble scored though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

2-2 final score. Crazy finish!


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuckin hell we pissed that away. 

Suppose it could have been worse, but 2-1 up with a couple of minutes to go against the side just above us who are down to ten men... and then letting Titus of all people win a header.


----------



## isitme (Nov 15, 2008)

he must be one of the top scorers against newcastle counting all his own goals when he played for us


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Ooooh,were out of the relegation zone.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 15, 2008)

Piss poor refereeing. Absolutely piss poor. They started time-wasting as soon as they scored the first.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2008)

Yup,it sounds like a shite decision. I'm sure Joe wont be calling him'mickey mouse',though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 15, 2008)

He was Mickey Mouse. No control over the game whatsoever. He let the Wigan players do whatever they wanted.


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2008)

isitme said:


> he must be one of the top scorers against newcastle counting all his own goals when he played for us



Reminds me - Jamie Carragher has scored as many times for Tottenham as he has for Liverpool (3), even though his entire career has been spent at Anfield


----------



## isitme (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm predicting an easy win


----------



## isitme (Nov 22, 2008)

good first half

no goals as yet, maybe owen is still not 100%


----------



## isitme (Nov 22, 2008)

we are defending really well

i just sniggered at the thought of titus bramble and alain boumsong paired as centre backs


----------



## isitme (Nov 22, 2008)

0-0

first clean sheet for about 20 years


----------



## pigsonthewing (Nov 22, 2008)

isitme said:


> 0-0
> 
> first clean sheet for about 20 years



well done the toon .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 22, 2008)

As good as a win in my book


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 22, 2008)

Champions League next year. 

[/Spuds]


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2008)

Been too ill today to post until now,but the draw v chelsea cheered me up.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aye Trippy.It's a good day.Hope you're feeling better matey.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, threw up earlier actually,lol.Might do again soon, slightly better now tho. Kinnears been given another month btw.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 22, 2008)

Not sold then ffs.You should have a beer Trippy it'll settle your stomach.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2008)

haha i very much doubt that would help!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Were 9th in the form guide table, that's above both sunderland and middlesbrough.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 23, 2008)

well done the toon.


----------



## isitme (Nov 23, 2008)

apparently dennis wise was sitting in the home end


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

No one cares about that stupid arsehole.


----------



## isitme (Nov 23, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No one cares about that stupid arsehole.



everyone who they ask to be manager does


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 23, 2008)

isitme said:


> apparently dennis wise was sitting in the home end



i saw him on the telly. he looked like a rat. and i doubt the away end has the corporate areas for 'directors of football' such as him so he sits in the corporate bit fo the home stand.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't go, Charlie.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

Kinnear has just signed a contract till the end of the season(so he's officially the manager now).  He's done well when you consider the circumstances.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Kinnear has just signed a contract till the end of the season(so he's officially the manager now).  He's done well when you consider the circumstances.



He gets my vote.

Anyone who starts a press meeting calling a journalist a cunt is worthy of praise.

Hope he does well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> He gets my vote.
> 
> Anyone who starts a press meeting calling a journalist a cunt is worthy of praise.
> 
> Hope he does well.



lol,good point.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lol,good point.



I just hope his ticker lasts!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 28, 2008)

"Who's reporter X, from paper Y?"

"Me"

"You're a cunt."

"..."


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> "Who's reporter X, from paper Y?"
> 
> "Me"
> 
> ...





Classic. I hope he does it again one day.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> "Who's reporter X, from paper Y?"
> 
> "Me"
> 
> ...



My cousin was at that press conference.

He said it was hilarious.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Classic. I hope he does it again one day.



To Garth Crooks live on TV.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> To Garth Crooks live on TV.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



Kinnear pisses all over Keegan in terms of rants.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

Kinnear pisses over anyone in terms of rants!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Kinnear pisses over anyone in terms of rants!



Ferguson and Redknapp have told reporters to fuck off.

But Kinnear takes it to another level.


----------



## g force (Nov 28, 2008)

They've all got a long, long way to go to even get near Jesus Gil y Gil the former Atleti President..I kinda miss the right wing, racist, homophobe if only for his outbursts:

To a journo - "Get the fuck out of here, move it! I've always got to deal with the dumbest one" 

Referring to his own player, Adolfo Valencia - "I'm going to slash that black man's throat. I shit on his fucking mother. I'm sick and tired of this." 

After getting worked up post-match in a press conference a reporter reminds Gil that he's just had a pacemaker fitted - "There's too many bloody passengers in this team. They're not going to laugh at this shirt any longer! They are not going to make fun of me . . . They can die! I'm sick of people telling me to relax! They can stick my heart up their arses!"

Referring to a French Ref after Atleti lost - "He is a faggot and he'll have his pederast impulse rewarded."


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

g force said:


> They've all got a long, long way to go to even get near Jesus Gil y Gil the former Atleti President..I kinda miss the right wing, racist, homophobe if only for his outbursts:
> 
> To a journo - "Get the fuck out of here, move it! I've always got to deal with the dumbest one"
> 
> ...


----------



## g force (Nov 28, 2008)

Indeed but also   and 

He did make press conferences almost worth watching.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

g force said:


> Indeed but also   and
> 
> He did make press conferences almost worth watching.



Very much

I think he gets disqualified on the grounds of being a prejudiced nutter.

Kinear is still the king!


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2008)

Wily old Joe though. He'd got everyone talking about him, rather than building up the pressure and pointing to a thin squad of bottlers. Gave em enough room to get on with playing football - even managed to double Shola's bi-annual total of goals in a few games.

I even saw the Geordies play something resembling decent defence recently. For a whole game and everything. That must make him beyond messianic.


----------



## isitme (Nov 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Kinnear has just signed a contract till the end of the season(so he's officially the manager now).  He's done well when you consider the circumstances.



i'm glad

was really sceptical when he arrived as well

lets hope he gets some money in the iwndow


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> lets hope he gets some money in the iwndow



probably a pay-off after a bad Christmas run


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 28, 2008)

I think the bloke deserves a bit of credit for even touching us with his old bargepole.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 28, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> I think the bloke deserves a bit of credit for even touching us with his old bargepole.


 No other club touched JK with a bargepole for four years.

We're made for each other.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 28, 2008)

He had a heart attack though.I bet training us lot is scarier than that though


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> He had a heart attack though.I bet training us lot is scarier than that though



I would have thought he'd get quite a laff watching your players train.

It's the best medicine you know.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> i'm glad
> 
> was really sceptical when he arrived as well
> 
> lets hope he gets some money in the iwndow



The thing is...will he have control over transfers?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 28, 2008)

We're having transfers ? How fuckin cool is that ?  And you can fuck off Relahni


----------



## Homeless Mal (Nov 28, 2008)

g force said:


> They've all got a long, long way to go to even get near Jesus Gil y Gil the former Atleti President..I kinda miss the right wing, racist, homophobe if only for his outbursts:
> 
> After getting worked up post-match in a press conference a reporter reminds Gil that he's just had a pacemaker fitted - "There's too many bloody passengers in this team. They're not going to laugh at this shirt any longer! They are not going to make fun of me . . . They can die! I'm sick of people telling me to relax! They can stick my heart up their arses!"



I love it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

0-0 at halftime v middlesbrough. Shite game so far.


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 29, 2008)

sunderland - hhahahahaaahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

Keanes 100th game in charge to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

0-0 v boro in the end,martins got frustrated at being subbed, don't blame him.  Were above sunderland and out of the relegation zone for now though,not that it matters much atm!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Nov 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 0-0 v boro in the end,martins got frustrated at being subbed, don't blame him.  Were above sunderland and out of the relegation zone for now though,not that it matters much atm!



Two clean sheets in a row , he's sorting the defence out . Its the midfield that is letting us down at the moment .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

Coloccini got some praise earlier(as did the other defenders,but him especially) on soccer saturday for his performance, sounds like he's settled in. Hopefully we can sign  some midfielders in janaury.


----------



## isitme (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't believe we got collocini and guiterrez

i mean, it isn't like when west ham got tevez and mascherano. but it is kind of similar, two argentina internationals signing up for a club cos they obviously didn't do their research properly 

re: the midfield, the midfield looks great when we have barton there. i know he's a cunt, but he is a great midfield general and I don't think we can afford 2


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 29, 2008)

With Viduka back I think we should play 4-3-3 against Stoke.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 29, 2008)

Didn't watch or hear commentary.How did we play ?  I'm verry very drunk so keep it simple guys


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Nov 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 0-0 v boro in the end,martins got frustrated at being subbed, don't blame him.  Were above sunderland and out of the relegation zone for now though,not that it matters much atm!



can't blame martins atall - he was our only threat. jfk must have been prioritising persuading michael to sign a new contract over the team scoring any goals if he really thought subbing martins and not owen was a good idea


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

Just watching the highlights, seems quite an even/poor game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

lol@ shearer

Lineker' give us your analysis of that game'

Shearer"It was a dreadful game'lol


----------



## isitme (Nov 29, 2008)

our defence is looking decent. if he actually manages to stop the defence leaking goals we will do alright. we have martins and owen who are both world class strikers, souness was boring, managing 0-0 away is not boring at all for newcastle


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

FA cup 3rd round draw tmrw isnt it?


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 29, 2008)

affirmative.


----------



## isitme (Nov 30, 2008)

hull away. thats gotta hurt


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Meh. 

We'll do shit no matter who were drawn against.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

1-0 v stoke.Owen-8mins.


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

it's not on telly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

Nah. Games at 3pm never are!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

2-0!!!!

Owen.

24 mins!


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweeeet


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

2-0 half time, very good performance from the sounds of it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

2-1 now watch us fuck it up.30mins left.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

They have another version of delap, i'm hearing.(delaps gone off)


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

Why do they always do that


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

I know


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

I was half expecting it


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

such a tense last few mins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

they nearly scored from athrow in,lol.5mins of added time,bollocks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

2-2 fuck


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

fucks fucking sake


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

its truly hopeless innit lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

Kinnears been sent off,lol


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

Joe Kinnear sent off


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

2-2 it ends. Feels like wigan all over again.


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

On the upside we haven't lost for ages


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

True


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 2-2 it ends. Feels like wigan all over again.



It does except we played very well in the 1st half , second half they just went to pieces , nevermind still unbeaten for a while lol .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

Plus a former player of ours scored the equalizer if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Plus a former player of ours scored the equalizer if i'm not mistaken?



True , i was standing at the bookies to collect my 2-2 winnings and the lad in front of me had 8 quid on 2-2 and Faye to score the last he scored for 226 quid .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

Fuckin lucky git. Our players just gave up 2nd half...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fuckin lucky git. Our players just gave up 2nd half...



Aye , just heard that a Stoke fan has stabbed a bizzie a couple of times and  the're kicking off in Gateshead , dont know how true it is like , but last season when they came up they were punching and kicking anyone outside the gate .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aye , just heard that a Stoke fan has stabbed a bizzie a couple of times and  the're kicking off in Gateshead , dont know how true it is like , but last season when they came up they were punching and kicking anyone outside the gate .



That's just sad..pathetic..ridiculous...etc...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That's just sad..pathetic..ridiculous...etc...



Aint it , they were right twats the last time , just looking for trouble , thing is they aint gonna get it at the gate (its like all  bars and food places) 
Its fekin stupid all that man , no need for it at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aint it , they were right twats the last time , just looking for trouble , thing is they aint gonna get it at the gate (its like all  bars and food places)
> Its fekin stupid all that man , no need for it at all.



Totally agree.


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

I need to see the game, but I think it was not having a holding midfielder that fucked us. guitterez ended up playing central midfield. 

and they still don't have that much confidence


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2008)

Guttierez central midfield? wtf?


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 6, 2008)

Dear God. The white knuckle ride that it is to support Newcastle.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 7, 2008)

you lot have absolutly no bottle. you should have gone on to win that comfortably.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2008)

They just gave up as soon as they got the chance,pisses me off a lot cause i was expecting it,used to it now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 7, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 2-2 fuck



Comedy!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 7, 2008)

yep know how that one goes. still fairly sure you'll stay up though and next year you'll be a top 10ish team again.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully!lol We badly need a defensive midfielder in the transfer window.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 7, 2008)

i never got why you sold parker to us. He is exactly what you need.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2008)

I know, he was one of my favourite players. That was when allardyce was manager...and who do we replace him with? That bloody bastard Barton.


----------



## isitme (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't see us getting relegated. but I can't see us doing anything except managing to do anything except stay up with such a small squad. ever


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 7, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I know, he was one of my favourite players. That was when allardyce was manager...and who do we replace him with? That bloody bastard Barton.



i'm going to say that Barton is more what we need than scott 'receive pass, do a little half turn, pass it backwards' parker. when barton has been in the team this year we have looked a much better side.

losing butt and guthrie from centre mid killed us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2008)

You underrate parker way too much.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 7, 2008)

5 fucking minutes!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2008)

They would've scored even if it was 1 minute.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 7, 2008)

Great 2nd half performance from our boys. Proving we DO play football and don't rely on long throws and the big hoof !! Ricardo tore you apart !! Personally I think the Toon could be on their way out of the Prem for a season or two with Albion and your mates from down the road 

 Up the Potters !!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2008)

Bomber said:


> Great 2nd half performance from our boys. Proving we DO play football and don't rely on long throws and the big hoof !! Ricardo tore you apart !! Personally I think the Toon could be on their way out of the Prem for a season or two with Albion and your mates from down the road
> 
> Up the Potters !!!



Thank you for telling us your views,we really do care. Honestly.Tbh.


----------



## isitme (Dec 7, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thank you for telling us your views,we really do care. Honestly.Tbh.





as much as I care wether or not Stoke manage to beat the drop this season and defer it until next season....


----------



## Bomber (Dec 8, 2008)

isitme said:


> as much as I care wether or not Stoke manage to beat the drop this season and defer it until next season....



 Newcastle are more likely to go down than us. Whats up with you boys, banter not allowed ?  As for Trippy cockney


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 8, 2008)

Bomber said:


> Newcastle are more likely to go down than us. Whats up with you boys, banter not allowed ?  As for Trippy cockney



Um, it seems you're the one that can't take the joke. I was joking around. So  right back@you.


----------



## isitme (Dec 8, 2008)

Bomber said:


> Newcastle are more likely to go down than us. Whats up with you boys, banter not allowed ?  As for Trippy cockney



you get a couple of people rip it out of you and you moan about 'what's up, banter not allowed'

I understand that you are on a high getting a point away to us while we are fucked but youse are still much more likely to go down than newcastle by virtue of the fact that we have a lot of good players and you lot don't


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> you get a couple of people rip it out of you and you moan about 'what's up, banter not allowed'


it wasn't exactly ripping it out of him. as in the post didn't comment on what was said at all. in fact it contained an interesting point that they had gained a point without their chief weapon up to now.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> you get a couple of people rip it out of you and you moan about 'what's up, banter not allowed'
> 
> I understand that you are on a high getting a point away to us while we are fucked but youse are still much more likely to go down than newcastle by virtue of the fact that we have a lot of good players and you lot don't



 "rip it out of you" !!!     Try harder !! 

Sorry guys i was'nt moaning just amazed that the legendary Toon army are so touchy when so many of them seem so hard what with getting their fat guts out in that cold weather you get u at that mausoleum you call St James !!


----------



## Bomber (Dec 9, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> it wasn't exactly ripping it out of him. as in the post didn't comment on what was said at all. in fact it contained an interesting point that they had gained a point without their chief weapon up to now.



 What he said !!!  

  PS:  Why don't you grab Keano while he's going cheap !!!


----------



## isitme (Dec 9, 2008)

I'M NOT BEING FUCKING TOUCHY


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Bomber said:


> "rip it out of you" !!!     Try harder !!
> 
> Sorry guys i was'nt moaning just amazed that the legendary Toon army are so touchy when so many of them seem so hard what with getting their fat guts out in that cold weather you get u at that mausoleum you call St James !!



I wasn't being touchy whatsoever.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> I'M NOT BEING FUCKING TOUCHY



 OooooH! toucheeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Bomber said:


> OooooH! toucheeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## isitme (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Allardyce wants sunderland job,its been confirmed. I hope he fucks them up as badly as he fucked us up.


----------



## isitme (Dec 9, 2008)

Allardyce would have gotten us a trophy if we'd been prepared to tolerate 5 years of his dullness. I think there is a real possibility of the Mackems getting Allardyce and us getting Keane

I've really warmed to Joe Kinnear tho, I hope he does last the season at least


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Nah,i couldn't see us going anywhere under Sam.


----------



## isitme (Dec 9, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah,i couldn't see us going anywhere under Sam.



If he had 5 years to put his system in place and develop it I think he could have made Newcastle into winners

Whoever takes the manager job is going to be fucked because the club has been a ridiculous mess since Bobby Robson was fired. 

I'm glad that Allardyce didn't get 5 years cos we were dull as fuck under him, but I do think he could have won us a trophy with his brand of boring fitness based football if he had had the chance

I'm gutted and angry that we missed out on Harry Redknapp


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> I'm gutted and angry that we missed out on Harry Redknapp



Same here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Gotta love Kinnear though, swears loads of times in his first press conference, calls a ref 'mickey mouse' then gets in trouble again.


----------



## isitme (Dec 9, 2008)

I was shocked and appalled when they gave the job to joe kinnear. but with his mentality and how we have played under him he is my favourite manager since Bobby.

if he is given a chance he could become a hero fo sheezy


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 9, 2008)

Fuck Keane and fuck Redknapp.


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 9, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck Keane and fuck Redknapp.


Hard.


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

That goal was a beauty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

I was out the room when it happened,lol. The fact that it happened is whats important though!


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

you can tell that we need the points more than them


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

what's happening?

I lost my stream


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

If anything decent happens i'll update you. Given looking as solid as ever, bit nervous about our defence tho. Martins  just had a good chance but wasted it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

2-0martins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looks a bit hurt tho


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got it back as the goal went in!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Heh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

Bollocks, we needed you to lose


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Tough shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

what a goal guthrie,3-0!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

This has probably been one of our best performances this season.


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

What a fucking brilliant goal!!!

you know in games like this when it goes to 2-0 and the heads drop and the crowd goes quiet

it's very familiar, but i haven't seen it happen to the other team for years


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

Bastards. 

We are fucked, I'm telling you, fucked.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 14, 2008)

I need this game to end , i'm feking sick of hearing that stupid bell .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bastards.
> 
> We are fucked, I'm telling you, fucked.



Rather you than us.

3-0full time,great stuff.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 14, 2008)

That Jamie Redknap is full of shit man .


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 14, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> That Jamie Redknap is full of shit man .


always has been, always will be.

what a satisfying afternoon.


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This has probably been one of our best performances this season.



we were as good against man utd and chelsea. but that was class. we've got a decent team at the moment, and they actually look like a team as well. if we just get a couple of decent squad players in the window we'll have a decent season


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> That Jamie Redknap is full of shit man .



I ignore everything he says these days.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bastards.
> 
> We are fucked, I'm telling you, fucked.



Having seen the chelsea line up,i agree.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Dec 14, 2008)

Just back from the game. I'm fucking beaming, I haven't seen us play like that in far too long.

The bend on Martins' shot in the first half was phenomenal.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Winston Legthigh said:


> Just back from the game. I'm fucking beaming, I haven't seen us play like that in far too long.
> 
> The bend on Martins' shot in the first half was phenomenal.



Fucking great wasn't it?


----------



## isitme (Dec 14, 2008)

all 3 goals were belters


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

isitme said:


> all 3 goals were belters



Agreed.


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 20, 2008)

keep it up against spurs tomorrow?


----------



## isitme (Dec 20, 2008)

tricky game i recon

but spurs are still kind of shit even tho they have it together now 

yet another score draw?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 20, 2008)

I think we'll ave the chances to steal it. 3-2 to us. Hat-trick from Mickey.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

1-0 newcastle so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

1-1,ameobi injured,viduka on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

2-1 newcastle in injurytime,come the fuckon!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

2-1 full time


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

didn't see the game at all but that is fucking brilliant


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

isitme said:


> didn't see the game at all but that is fucking brilliant



Yup!!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 21, 2008)

3-0 drubbings? Last minute winners. Can't fault it, especially since you lot beat the hated Spuds.


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

i am actually looking forward to match of the day, and that's rare


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

isitme said:


> i am actually looking forward to match of the day, and that's rare



Am gonna watch the replay  of the match on sky later. Havent seen it yet either! Such a good win though,upto 12th now.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 21, 2008)

Keegan's gone a little Lord Lucan lately. Either that or nobody's bothering to look for him.

He's probably trying to set up a Soccer Circus in Nigeria. The same consortium behind the entirely genuine takeover attempt have suggested an unbeatable opportunity.


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Keegan's gone a little Lord Lucan lately. Either that or nobody's bothering to look for him.
> 
> He's probably trying to set up a Soccer Circus in Nigeria. The same consortium behind the entirely genuine takeover attempt have suggested an unbeatable opportunity.



I bet he is gutted now that he walked out on a decent team cos of politics

the thing that you won't understand about keegan is that a lot of geordies still have affection for him despite how he carries on. he may be a doylum, but he's our doylum


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2008)

The papers tomorrow will still be full of twats wanking over 'Arry's magnificent Spurs. They were clearly robbed by the referee today, they should have won 16-0, Newcastle are tiny compared to Spurs, London forever, etc etc.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> The papers tomorrow will still be full of twats wanking over 'Arry's magnificent Spurs. They were clearly robbed by the referee today, they should have won 16-0, Newcastle are tiny compared to Spurs, London forever, etc etc.



Aye, lol. Doesn't matter though, what matters is we won and deserved to!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 21, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye, lol. Doesn't matter though, what matters is we won and deserved to!



Dunno about deserved , we were very poor for long periods today , i think Kinnear was going to take Ameobi off even if he wasn't injured after 30 minutes ,Shola really excelled himself today from being shit to absolute shit , he seems such a lazy feker , everytime he got the ball he fucked it up . Good substitution Duff comming on and a lovely back heel off Viduka for the goal !
Back four played quite well again , that Bassong is a class player and Enrique was canny .

Over the moon with the back to back wins , we'd all be having nose bleeds if we didn't give those stupid last minute goals away to Wigan and Stoke , we would have been right up there .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

^ Funny that cause on ssn they said'bad news for newcastle,ameobi injured' i knew they were talking shite about bad news. We should sell him to west brom or someone.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2008)

The only team stupid enough to buy him are Spurs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Would be ok with me.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 21, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ Funny that cause on ssn they said'bad news for newcastle,ameobi injured' i knew they were talking shite about bad news. We should sell him to west brom or someone.



Think he's just signed a new contract this week lol , honestly he was terrible infact he was a disgrace to his proffession . anyways have a good chrimbo Trippy i'm off to New York for Christmas , have a good'un !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> Think he's just signed a new contract this week lol , honestly he was terrible infact he was a disgrace to his proffession . anyways have a good chrimbo Trippy i'm off to New York for Christmas , have a good'un !



Ah cool(to you going to new york, not ameobi signing a contract,that fucker!)you too mate. We've liverpool on boxing day i think,but with  these two wins it takes the pressure  off slightly.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 21, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ah cool(to you going to new york, not ameobi signing a contract,that fucker!)you too mate. We've liverpool on boxing day i think,but with  these two wins it takes the pressure  off slightly.



Wigan on boxing day , Liverpool 28th , i miss the Liverpool match , hopefully when i come back we'll have made a bit of gap .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Ahh,got the two mixed up!


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

bassong has been really impressive the last few games. he's the new steven taylor


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Just seen our 2ndgoal again. LOVE IT


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

bollocks, i missed it on MOTD as well


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Nah,itll still be on MOTD,i meant on sky. Turn over now to bbc1 itll be on soon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

I think were gonna be shown last, those stupid cunts.


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

watching it now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL@the pisstake of the managerial situations,and wtf,Kinnear to sunderland?I don't think so. What reasoning is behind that?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you see that isitme?


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

that 2nd goal was a fucking beauty


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

it is like shay said on motd. everyone is just playing better cos we are on form. damien duff scored a beauty of a goal. don't think that's ever happened before at SJP


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup,brilliant team goal.


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

Toon toon!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm so fucking drunk atm, heh


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 21, 2008)

isitme said:


> Toon toon!!



black and white army !


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

pigsonthewing said:


> black and white army !



toon toon!!! :d


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Wonder if we'll atleast get a draw v liverfool?


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

we could beat them, 

honestly, it's like hull and villa getting into the top 5, teams like toon can beat the big ones, we can't win a season cos we can't afford as many star players, but we can beat any of those teams on the day


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

I would Love it if we beat them,LOVE IT


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

4-3 to toon


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Now that would be amazing!


----------



## isitme (Dec 21, 2008)

i swear that will happen and we'll win the title while we are alive


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 22, 2008)

Me to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 22, 2008)

Owen to delay decision about new contract until end of season.Hmmm.

he's happy to accept a reduction in wages though.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Dec 22, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Owen to delay decision about new contract until end of season.Hmmm.
> 
> he's happy to accept a reduction in wages though.



well its a four year deal at 90 k a week (so they say)  , he's probs just worried about the type of football he'll be playing next season ie. coca cola or prem , i think if we stay up he'll stay , dont think the money worries him too much he's feking loaded .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 23, 2008)

I say he's off.Lets see what happens if he gets injured round about Easter.He'll sign that contract faster than fuck.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 23, 2008)

He's off.  There is no doubt about it. 

He did the same to us - he's interested in only two things - himself and money.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope you guys all have a great Xmas and a drunktastic New Year.I'm off doing all the family visiting so fuck knows when I'll get back to the serenity of my computer.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

Cya later skunk!Have a good christmas also!


----------



## isitme (Dec 23, 2008)

Have a good Christmas skunk


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm fuckin back.I couldn't stand the bastards any longer


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

heh


----------



## isitme (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## chieftain (Dec 24, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I think we'll ave the chances to steal it. 3-2 to us. Hat-trick from Mickey.


 you daft turnip


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 24, 2008)

Mort to come back?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 24, 2008)

Just found out N'zogbia could be leaving.


----------



## isitme (Dec 24, 2008)

don't believe the hype


----------



## isitme (Dec 24, 2008)

nzogbia starts playing up to his potential and he is leaving. remember when we had shearer and he was meant to get a bid every week....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 24, 2008)

Apparently we've held talks with four potential new signings(says Joe Kinnear).


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 24, 2008)

chieftain said:


> you daft turnip



We did steal it.


----------



## zoltan (Dec 24, 2008)

Owen can fuck off for all I care - hes made his money, now time to go to Portsmouth or city

Its not the way forward


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aye I say if we lose him now then all the talk will disappear.It can't be good for the club having him hang around.Fuck I'm really drunk n stoned.Have a great one guys.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 25, 2008)

Hopefully kinnear has a decent replacement lined up for Owen, wonder who these'four potential new signings' are?


----------



## isitme (Dec 25, 2008)

happy christmas TL 


we need to have 5 more players than we have. there isn't any part of the team that we are lacking, we just need more squad players like nicky butt who don't play every week but can play in the prem when we need them


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> happy christmas TL



Thanks mate,happy christmas to you also!



isitme said:


> we need to have 5 more players than we have. there isn't any part of the team that we are lacking, we just need more squad players like nicky butt who don't play every week but can play in the prem when we need them



Yeah I agree with that, 4 new signings in january though would be a great  christmas present!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Viduka starts after a late enrique injury forcing Kinnear to make a change, not sure how this will turn out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

0-0still,no doubt after i post this wigan will score.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

would you fuckin believe it,1-0wigan


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Beye now injured, what a fucking joke. Were gonna need about 10 new signings at this rate, never mind four.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Viduka now injured.again.


......

happy christmas


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

2-0 wigan, bassong sent off, ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

penalty newcastle!!!!!2-1could be a good finish


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

How ironic would this be if it ended2-2?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

just had another good chance aaarggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Full time2-1. Fucking bastards.Ah well.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 27, 2008)

Another Xmas ruined by NUFC


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2008)

Not quite, we could still beat liverpool 4-3.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ashley's announced the clubs off the market.We're fucked


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Fuck sake Assley. Lets just hope Kinnear can continue to bring us some stability.

If we don't concede  more than 3 today it'll probably be considered a success.


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 28, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Ashley's announced the clubs off the market.We're fucked


conversely he may now have to devote some time and effort to ensuring it's a success and we don't get relegated. he may be a shocking businessman but he won't want it to lose all it's value.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> conversely he may now have to devote some time and effort to ensuring it's a success and we don't get relegated. he may be a shocking businessman but he won't want it to lose all it's value.



Very true.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Robbie keane dropped. Is rafa insane given his recent  form?  Enrique plays though!


----------



## brixtonvilla (Dec 28, 2008)

Jesus. This is relegation defending!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Fucking hell.2-0 been OK until now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't  worry,i'm still hoping for our 4-3win.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

2-1 edgar!!!!!!!right on halftime!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

4-3here we come!


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

We should be about 10-1 up at half time.

Great game.  Two great clubs.  

Good to see Sami on the score sheet.  

Shay Given proving he's one of the best keepers in the Premiership today.  Without him, I could see the score being easily 4-1 or maybe more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Agreed. Given is world class. Shame the defence isnt.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed. Given is world class. Shame the defence isnt.



You lot are still in this.  

We are hitting the target, so no moans from me.  We're playing well, but when you come up against Given on his day, it's going to be tough. 

Owen and Duff up front will always produce.

Would be very happy with 3 points, even though we should be well ahead by now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Ugh.3-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Shite 2nd half in the end. Meh, whatever,our squad is fucked with injuries. Always is, always will be,it seems.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Shite 2nd half in the end. Meh, whatever,our squad is fucked with injuries. Always is, always will be,it seems.



It was a patchwork back four tbh, but it could have been 5-1 at half time.

Newcastle didn't shy away from it and worked hard to the final whistle.

Another class game between two class teams.

Liverpool march on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunderland losing will cheer me up greatly.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

Look at that match overall and the scoreline flattered Newcastle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

We did have a few good chances though,but its what we all expected,really.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Look at that match overall and the scoreline flattered Newcastle.



I hate to agree, because I don't want to disrespect Newcastle, but it's true Biffo.

With an average goalkeeper in the Newcastle team, it could have been a lot more.  Given was the man of the match today.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We did have a few good chances though,but its what we all expected,really.



The offside Owen goal was bollox, but that lino did make another mistake against us to even things up.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 28, 2008)

Footballers. _Professional_ footballers. If it weren;t for Shay it could have 20.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Sundershite lose 3-0.


----------



## isitme (Dec 30, 2008)

shite


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> How man The Toon man, ah WISH ah Wez A SPURS FAN, Ye knaa what ah mean leikah


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Oh dear.



Another shit season fella?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2009)

Compared to yours, we're doing alright.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2009)

I might go on saturday.  If I brought my (3 year old) son would I have to pay the full child ticket price for him?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Compared to yours, we're doing alright.



Since you bring it up, yes we're not having a great run in the league but you're NOT doing alright...

Your only a shabby 2 points above us in 14th place

Forced into a replay in FA cup

Just been tonked by Liverpool (who we beat twice in a week  )

Not in Europe

Not even in the Carling cup

Forced to take your club off the market for lack of a buyer.


And you bang on about Spurs fans being deluded you daft twat.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2009)

(It was a joke, fuckwit.)


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> (It was a joke, fuckwit.)



ho ho ho


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nobby Solano's quitting UK and going home to play.The man is a Newcastle legend and I was sorry to see him go.I wanted him to retire here.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 7, 2009)

Seem all are prayers have been answered !

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7815334.stm


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 10, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Seem all are prayers have been answered !
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7815334.stm


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...nsion-was-result-of-burglary-115875-21018813/
Should be able to afford a cleaner now ;-)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Local rag reports Newcastle received offer of £3 million for Shay.


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

he must be worth much more than that


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Local rag reports Newcastle received offer of £3 million for Shay.



What a fucking shit offer if that's true.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Aye.How was your Xmas and New year Trippy.Hope you had a good un


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

It could've been better but wasn't too bad,what about you skunk?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well,we bought a car Xmas week.We haven't had one for 12 years.I had to drive all the time so I couldn't get really drunk which,truth be told is how I get though Xmas.It was ok though.The kids were happy and thats all that counts really.Altho if I have to yell at my laddie to turn his bass down once fuckin more........

PS If anyone see's footage of me on Youtube hula hooping on wiifit whilst quite pissed I'd be grateful for a heads up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Well,we bought a car Xmas week.We haven't had one for 12 years.I had to drive all the time so I couldn't get really drunk which,truth be told is how I get though Xmas.It was ok though.The kids were happy and thats all that counts really.Altho if I have to yell at my laddie to turn his bass down once fuckin more........
> 
> PS If anyone see's footage of me on Youtube hula hooping on wiifit whilst quite pissed I'd be grateful for a heads up



haha

Tbh getting drunk alot was how i got through this christmas!

Not the best of starts by us v west ham, it has to be said. Its never easy supporting newcastle.


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

did you see that chance???!?!?!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is going to be The Toons year Trippy. LOL


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

1-0 newcastle!!!!!!


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

1 -0 Owen 

good goal


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

what's andy carrol doing with cornrolls the berk


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

What a surprise,1-1.Parker assisting bellamy.


lol


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

my steam just died


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

Just knew bellamy would score.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm only getting fuckin basketball on Sopcast ffs.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Found a net link lol


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

You might have to put the password in Isitme.


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

got it sorted


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Splendid.My wife wants me to go to the shop for milk.I'll divorce her first ffs


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

she should be going for your beers innit


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL Got loads in.I'm thinking of whisky n ginger though.Probably not  a great idea this early.


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm on the tea 

still get fucking hangovers off tea, how fucked up is that


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

If you're gonna get one might as well have a real one ffs.


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

i think i had my units for this year last year


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

JK seems to put playing shit for 15 minutes after half time into his gameplan


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Aye it seems a common thing


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

shite


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

FFS


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

^Gets whisky


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

God i hope we make some decent signings in this transfer window.I know we've been strongly linked with Barry Ferguson.(kinnear wants him/rangers may be willing to sell)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/mistersexy


----------



## SK. (Jan 10, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> God i hope we make some decent signings in this transfer window.I know we've been strongly linked with Barry Ferguson.(kinnear wants him/rangers may be willing to sell)




Decent Transfer? Ferguson?  Sentence does not compute.  Seriously though not bad fish in a little pool.  I really think Newcastle can do much better than that in all honesty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

Get the fuck in,2-2!!!!!!!


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

good goal


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

his new haircut obviously works


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

SK. said:


> Decent Transfer? Ferguson?  Sentence does not compute.  Seriously though not bad fish in a little pool.  I really think Newcastle can do much better than that in all honesty



I think he would be a decent signing tbh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

Meanwhile,middleshite v sunduhshite is 1-1.


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

2-2

should have won, but at least we didn't lose....


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 10, 2009)

A points ok I guess


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

we really need some players


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

isitme said:


> 2-2
> 
> should have won, but at least we didn't lose....



Yup.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 10, 2009)

Cole's goal was miles offside. I know this because I was standing exactly in line with the back four. Big Andy should hav taken his chances in the first half. Piss poor refereeing. Absolutely piss poor.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, the people behind me seemed to think we should have been red carded practically every time we touched the ball 

That said, I did think Cole's goal was offside.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently we've taken Peter Lovenkrands on a weeks trial, not sure how i feel about that. And we rejected a £2m bid from Bolton for Joey Barton...are Bolton taking the piss?!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, yes they are. Lovenkrands is decent. We're not going to do much better than him if we're looking for experienced players.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2009)

Someone on KUMB saying that Sky Sports are reporting you're interested in Quashie!


----------



## isitme (Jan 13, 2009)

I think we should buy a striker from a spanish club


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That said, I did think Cole's goal was offside.



your wrong. he was level. Newcastle defenders need to learn to move foward faster. He really should have been offside centre backs he was off but umm lb(i think) was too slow to get out.


I also read that kinnear wants quashie. Presumably to replace barton whos allegedly going to pompey.

So lets sumerise the parker dealings if this all happens! you sell scott parker for 7 million, buy barton for 8/9million. He goes to jail. He comes out of jail, he gets sold to pompey for say 6 million. newcastle buy quashie from us for 2.

OOOPS.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Someone on KUMB saying that Sky Sports are reporting you're interested in Quashie!



That was rumoured a while ago...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> your wrong. he was level.



I was in one of those seats in the corner, so it probably looked more offisde than it was...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2009)

The TV/video evidence is wrong. He was offside, shut the fuck up.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The TV/video evidence is wrong. He was offside, shut the fuck up.



we should probably pay some form of compensation.

and provide justice.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2009)

If Millwank get through their tie with Crewe I might go along to cheer Newcastle against them.  If I can't get tickets for hartlepool away that is...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> we should probably pay some form of compensation.
> 
> and provide justice.



Nah, we'll let you off this time.


----------



## isitme (Jan 13, 2009)

apparently we are going to sign a couple of players on loan in the next 2 days


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm fearing that one of them is Man Cities striker 'Jo'... (there was a rumour we were trying to get him on loan).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2009)

My Satay-supporting mate has been going on about how Jo is the worst player he's ever seen...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2009)

It sounds about right that we should get him then.


----------



## isitme (Jan 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm fearing that one of them is Man Cities striker 'Jo'... (there was a rumour we were trying to get him on loan).



Oh we are definetely missing a petulant striker who doesn't give a fuck about the club

I read the other day we payed 7m for xisco. he doesn't even make the bench.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I totally forgot about Xisco.


----------



## isitme (Jan 13, 2009)

7m 

how come shola gets picked ahead of him, he's worth about a tenner


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

isitme said:


> 7m
> 
> how come shola gets picked ahead of him, he's worth about a tenner



Xisco is one of the reasons Keegan left apparently ,they brought him in without his say so , and Kinnear dosn't rate him , so he must be pretty shit in training if Sholas getting in before him . 
anyone got any links for the match , cant find it on the net anywhere .


----------



## isitme (Jan 14, 2009)

i don't think the match is on telly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah they're showing southend v chelsea,speaking of which Southend just scored.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't think the match is on telly



Nah cant find it nowhere on the net , just have to make do wi radio Newcastle !
i've got/had a ticket for tonight , had to work late , tossers !


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

glad i'm not there  by the sounds of things , Kinnear and Brown have had a go at each other , both sent to the stands lol.

0-0 ht


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 14, 2009)

good stuff.  Why's Viduka not playing these days?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

^Viduka's injured  atm so that's why.


----------



## isitme (Jan 14, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> glad i'm not there  by the sounds of things , Kinnear and Brown have had a go at each other , both sent to the stands lol.
> 
> 0-0 ht



I was really sceptical when he joined but i fucking love JK


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

isitme said:


> I was really sceptical when he joined but i fucking love JK



Aye i quite like him to , apparently he call an emergency board meeting last night , doubt he'll of had any joy wi these fekers tho .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aye i quite like him to , apparently he call an emergency board meeting last night , doubt he'll of had any joy wi these fekers tho .



Wonder if he was asking for more control over transfers?


----------



## isitme (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't believe that whole dennis wise thing is still going on

Dennis wise was a decent coach at millwall and so on, but why is he in charge of transfers at newcastle and why did they sacrifice harry redknapp and then kevin keegan to keep dennis wise in that job? definetely something dodgy about that


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wonder if he was asking for more control over transfers?



Was asking for money , or they'll go down , i think thats what he was quoted as saying .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Was asking for money , or they'll go down , i think thats what he was quoted as saying .



Ashley is a cunt. And so is wise, wish they  would both fuck off,either that or bring keegan back and give him proper control, if Ashley actually put the team first instead of his ego,we wouldn't be in this position...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ashley is a cunt. And so is wise, wish they  would both fuck off,either that or bring keegan back and give him proper control, if Ashley actually put the team first instead of his ego,we wouldn't be in this position...




talking about cunts , this kid said to me yesterday , whats your favorate tellytubbie ?
i said a 42" samsung you cheeky cunt


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

0-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh well.


----------



## isitme (Jan 14, 2009)

newcastle can fuck


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

We've got to 100 pages atleast.


----------



## isitme (Jan 14, 2009)

100 pages of building up hopes, disillusionment, building up hopes, disbelief, building up hopes.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

isitme said:


> 100 pages of building up hopes, disillusionment, building up hopes, disbelief, building up hopes.....


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 14, 2009)

beat


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2009)

Pathetic


----------



## Biffo (Jan 14, 2009)

Hull's reserve team according to Radio 5


----------



## isitme (Jan 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Hull's reserve team according to Radio 5



ha!

we've been relying on our reserve team for about 2 years to pay for constantly having strikers who should be at teams like milan


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

Fuck the FA Cup. It only means shit to tiny clubs like Hull, Spurs and Chelsea.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck the FA Cup. It only means shit to tiny clubs like Hull, Spurs and Chelsea.



At least you can concentrate on the league now...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

*slow hand clap*


----------



## chieftain (Jan 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> *slow hand clap*



pint of BITTER for the man


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2009)

Leave lucas neil the fuck alone!!!!!!


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

chieftain said:


> pint of BITTER for the man


 
Champions League next season?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Champions League next season?



Season over again already. 

Granted Spurs won't be long after you but at least we have a few things to look forward to at the mo other than the relegation battle.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

_Other than_.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> _Other than_.



It's exciting though, in a scary kind of bottom half of the bottom half of the table way.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, you're shit.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 16, 2009)

and kinnear to be offered a long term contract.

ashley is a disgrace.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 17, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> and kinnear to be offered a long term contract.



if he takes it I bet he'll be sacked by september.


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

we always play decent in the 1st half, I bet we collapse just after half time 

maybe joe kinnear has got them all on the bacon sarnies


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone got any links , just lost the connection to the one i had and cant get back on it .
cheers


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/iraqgoalstv_1/popout


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> http://www.justin.tv/iraqgoalstv_1/popout




brilliant , cheers mate


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

sitter missed , fek sake Nicky


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

nice try, butt...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

we're playing very well , gotta get the goal .


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

we should have scored by now,


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

we'll get one if we keep playing like that , Allerdyce has done his magic on Blackburn lol , its like watching us last year .


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

hehe, every player on their team has had a shit first touch for that whole half

mind you, they were really shit under ince as well....


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

that was not a fucking penalty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

fuck rob cunting fucking fucked up  styles


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

fucking shite shite shite

utter fucking shite


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

fucking ripped , no fekin way was that a penalty , cheating fucker


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

i just lost the stream as well


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

Rob styles is the worst ref ever,how many times does he give shit decisions?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> i just lost the stream as well



me too , its 2-0 now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

2-0 gameover


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

fucks sake


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done rob styles,you killed the game,WELL FUCKING DONE.


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.iraqgoals.com/en/ch1.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

Atleast boro are losing3-0 to west brom.


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

it's always the fucking same, we play decent in the 1st half then fuck it up


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

Bartons coming on


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

crowd singing , 'we're shit and we're sick of it' lol


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

it's how shite blackburn are that makes it worse

unlucky with the penalty and so on, but blackburn are fucking shite and they are beating us 2-0


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> it's how shite blackburn are that makes it worse
> 
> unlucky with the penalty and so on, but blackburn are fucking shite and they are beating us 2-0



Aye i know


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> crowd singing , 'we're shit and we're sick of it' lol



can'targue with that tbh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

Sunderland 1-2 villa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

feks sake Butt off


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

butt sent off for 2 nothing challenges


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

fuck you butt


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Jan 17, 2009)

butt's been sent off. bad to worse.


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

we're gonna be in the relegation battle right to the end this year


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

oh ffs3-0 knew this would happen


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

3 nil


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

what a disgrace 3-0 by this load of shite , theres no hope


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

so fucking sick of this shite


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> we're gonna be in the relegation battle right to the end this year




and i dont fancy our chances .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah ashley,great decision getting rid of keegan, great decision.Well done man.you're a genius.


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

barton trying to start on enrique hahahaha


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

hiring kinnear, wooooooooow great move.


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

this is almost as bad as the souness era


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm fucking amazed at ashleys geniusness tbh


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

fucking load of fucking shite


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

Ashleys so great, he's really taking us to somewhere great, YEAH.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> it's how shite blackburn are that makes it worse
> 
> unlucky with the penalty and so on, but blackburn are fucking shite and they are beating us 2-0



Blackburn were blatantly underachieving under Ince though.  Don't forget that under Hughes they were quite a decent side with pretty much the same players.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ashleys so great, he's really taking us to somewhere great, YEAH.




Aye i know , just goes to show his building for the future theory is a right load of shite , he best get builing for a future of 30,000 home gates in the coca-cola .


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Blackburn were blatantly underachieving under Ince though.  Don't forget that under Hughes they were quite a decent side with pretty much the same players.



no i meant today, we should have killed the game off in the 1st half, they were atrocious, second half we did nowt and then they got one dodgy goal and we fell to bits

they were fucking shite, the only difference was that we were shitter


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

annoying thing is our defence is pretty good in terms of skill and shit they just don't have any character at all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 17, 2009)

It's quite reassuring for me as a hammer though.  Lots of shite teams in the bottom half, any 3 of whom could go down.

*Prays spuds and boro are amongst those 3*


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's quite reassuring for me as a hammer though.  Lots of shite teams in the bottom half, any 3 of whom could go down.
> 
> *Prays spuds and boro are amongst those 3*



absolutely no way will spurs go down 

all the teams seem to be getting their act together a bit while we are still a long way from sorted


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

tbh i'm predicting newcastle finish about 12th or something, again

remember the old days when we used to expect to get into the UEFA cup...


----------



## Dandred (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> absolutely no way will spurs go down



I recon they will go down.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> tbh i'm predicting newcastle finish about 12th or something, again
> 
> remember the old days when we used to expect to get into the UEFA cup...



if they pulled their fekin fingers out we could go for a uefa cup spot , just not good enough are they .


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I recon they will go down.



not with harry in charge


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> not with harry in charge



it would be funny though


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> if they pulled their fekin fingers out we could go for a uefa cup spot , just not good enough are they .



yeah, i was just looking at the table and we are blatantly good enough

tbh some of what i've seen under kinnear has been good, they just seem to implode really easily tho


----------



## isitme (Jan 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> it would be funny though



i would absolutely love it....


----------



## chieftain (Jan 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> i would absolutely love it....



I wouldn't


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I wouldn't



who cares


----------



## bigbry (Jan 20, 2009)

I reckon Newcastle could be in serious trouble if they don't get their act together soon.  If you're still in trouble after Easter I don't fancy your chances - I don't think you've got the type of players to scrap through a relegation dogfight.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 20, 2009)

bigbry said:


> I reckon Newcastle could be in serious trouble if they don't get their act together soon.  If you're still in trouble after Easter I don't fancy your chances - I don't think you've got the type of players to scrap through a relegation dogfight.



Neither do i with the current team of players but we have got 9 or 10 1st team players to come back from injury , so maybe we can pick up some vital points .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 21, 2009)

the more things change!!!!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4827330,00.html

probabley nothing to it but seeing as isitme brought up the dyer/bowyer fight on another thread i thought i'd share.


dave


----------



## isitme (Jan 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> the more things change!!!!
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4827330,00.html
> 
> ...


 
doesn't really sound like much tbh


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> doesn't really sound like much tbh



I'm just suprised the press aint blamed Barton for it


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 21, 2009)

he chinned them both in the changing rooms away from the cameras


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got a team of Mackems doing our cavity wall insulation and they're really taking the piss out of the Toon  I'm gonna let the fuckin dog out .


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 21, 2009)

they'll probably do something witty like leave a red and white scarf in there.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll have to burn the house down to be safe then


----------



## kained&able (Jan 21, 2009)

see man city are after shay?

just wondering how you lot would feel about say 10million and joe hart for two years on loan or something.

He can't not be a first choice keeper that would be silly.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2009)

Shay's been leaving Toon for the past 5 years.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 21, 2009)

My driving instructor reckons Harper's actually a really good keeper, and had Shay Given not been keeping him out for the past 5 years or so, Harper would be England's number 1.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> My driving instructor reckons Harper's actually a really good keeper, and had Shay Given not been keeping him out for the past 5 years or so, Harper would be England's number 1.


you're driving instructor isn't the only person i have heard voice that opinion.
Harper is good, but not as good as Given, although he used to be able to kick it further...


----------



## isitme (Jan 21, 2009)

Harper is a decent keeper, he's never had a long enough run in the team to see if he could play for England, but since David James was there for ages he probably is lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah if Harper was that good, someone would have signed him...


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 22, 2009)

he's a well kept secret.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 22, 2009)

some good news for one toon fan....lucky f*ck


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/showb...ils/Dec+finds+love+with+TV+Georgie/article.do


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 22, 2009)

Heres an interesting read , especially the part about Xisco

http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/premier-league-fans/2009/01/a-frustrated-newcastle-fan-wan.html


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7846147.stm
Fat Sam in the £.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2009)

Ashley is a fucking genius eh?


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

to be honest like i don'r have the same hatred of ashley everyone else does

i do believe that he bought the club with good intentions and fucked it up

he spent about 200m on top of buying it to stop it going into recievership, and then after that there was a recession


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> to be honest like i don'r have the same hatred of ashley everyone else does
> 
> i do believe that he bought the club with good intentions and fucked it up
> 
> he spent about 200m on top of buying it to stop it going into recievership, and then after that there was a recession



Reason everyone hates him is cause he's fucking it up so badly. It doesn't matter whether he brought the club with good intentions or not, he's an idiot. And atleast the xisco  situation seems to be explained.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Reason everyone hates him is cause he's fucking it up so badly. It doesn't matter whether he brought the club with good intentions or not, he's an idiot. And atleast the xisco  situation seems to be explained.



yeah, but at the end of the day he has spent about 500m of his own money on the club and saved it from doing a leeds, and considering his fortune is in highh street shops it's not a wonder he is fucked now

i recon if we'd got ashley 3 years ago we'd all love him


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> yeah, but at the end of the day he has spent about 500m of his own money on the club and saved it from doing a leeds, and considering his fortune is in highh street shops it's not a wonder he is fucked now
> 
> i recon if we'd got ashley 3 years ago we'd all love him



500m is roughly double the figure that nufc.com have from the financial statements.

maybe we would love him, but he has taken some really really strange decisions, his continued failure to speak publicly about what is going on, or getting a representative that isn't J*K to say something isn't good. Neither is the continued presence of Wise and Llambias neither of whom seems to do a great deal for the club.

We HAVE to sign at least a left back and right back in this transfer window or we are going to be in very real danger of going down. Further loans/transfers like the Xisco/Gonzalez are not going to increase the credibility of the current owners.

I am thoroughly disillusioned with what is going on and i'm not even in the fucking city. i dread to think what it is like in the North East. the players don't seem to want to play for each other, experienced heads like Butt appear to ahve given up, Owen is off, Given wants out. and we David Edgar starting matches. 

meh.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 23, 2009)

but i still thank god i wasn't born any further north or south.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> yeah, but at the end of the day he has spent about 500m of his own money on the club and saved it from doing a leeds, and considering his fortune is in highh street shops it's not a wonder he is fucked now
> 
> i recon if we'd got ashley 3 years ago we'd all love him



He's also fucked a lot of people off in the financial world with his borderline goings on and rapid wealth accumulation. If anyone's going to struggle getting hold of easy credit in this climate it's him.

My gut feel is that he's fundamentally trying to do the decent thing with Newcastle and put them on a sound footing after the financial blagging and silliness of the past. I'm not sure he, or pretty much anyone else, could rationally risk more. Especially given the unrealistic expectations and criticism from some of the fans. He's been a dick with Wise and Lambias, but the folks trying to run him out of town when there's no white knight on the horizon weren't too smart either. People aren't queueing up to buy well run football clubs, let alone Newcastle - he's put in far more personal money to secure the club's future than most would.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> 500m is roughly double the figure that nufc.com have from the financial statements.
> 
> maybe we would love him, but he has taken some really really strange decisions, his continued failure to speak publicly about what is going on, or getting a representative that isn't J*K to say something isn't good. Neither is the continued presence of Wise and Llambias neither of whom seems to do a great deal for the club.
> 
> ...



the 500m i got from the fact he gave shepperd-hall about 200m and then paid off about 300m in debts. can't remember the exact numbers, but it was there or thereabouts that he spent when he took over the club

you can tell the keegan thing has fucked him right off, like he blatantly made some mistakes over that as well (the dennis wise thing just doesn't make sense to me at all) but when he appoints keegan and then keegan walks out (like he does with every job) and everyone is calling for ashley's head and he can't go and watch the games in the stand which was probably the reason he invested his fortune in toon (and he's probably lost his fortune now anyway cos of the economy) and he wanted to sell as soon as the fans told him to fuck off but noone is buying it

i really don't have bad feelings for the guy, he is clueless about football, but i don't think he's a cynical cunt like shepperd


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> He's also fucked a lot of people off in the financial world with his borderline goings on and rapid wealth accumulation. If anyone's going to struggle getting hold of easy credit in this climate it's him.
> 
> My gut feel is that he's fundamentally trying to do the decent thing with Newcastle and put them on a sound footing after the financial blagging and silliness of the past. I'm not sure he, or pretty much anyone else, could rationally risk more. Especially given the unrealistic expectations and criticism from some of the fans. He's been a dick with Wise and Lambias, but the folks trying to run him out of town when there's no white knight on the horizon weren't too smart either. People aren't queueing up to buy well run football clubs, let alone Newcastle - he's put in far more personal money to secure the club's future than most would.



the people who were calling for his head were a tiny loud minority

i dunno how many times i've said this, most newcastle fans aren't prepared to get drunk and go and sing keegan songs outside st  james park on tuesday morning, they are at work


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a larger tiny minority in Newcastle than there would be pretty much anywhere in Britain iykwim. There's a fair bit of truth in the fanatical Geordie fan stereotype ime, not helped by the nature of the local press.

Course not all Geordie fans are like that, but there's a significant number.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's a larger tiny minority in Newcastle than there would be pretty much anywhere in Britain iykwim. There's a fair bit of truth in the fanatical Geordie fan stereotype ime, not helped by the nature of the local press.
> 
> Course not all Geordie fans are like that, but there's a significant number.



fuck, are we almost getting to some reasoned thoughts about Mike Ashley and Newcastle United.

When he bought the club we were told that he didn't give interviews to the press etc.. when times are good this doesn't matter, when things go wrong it becomes a problem. I guess what really pisses people off is the fact that Joe 'i haven't got a clue what's going on so will say something then retract it then say it again with more swearwords' Kinnear appears to be the official mouthpiece.

Regards the fanatical geordie fans, Skysportsnews has a lot to answer for. We've been portrayed as the nutters from the north whose onle joy in life is their football club, shots of people crying after a 4-3 loss to liverpool and the frequent fat-lad with nufc tattoo on his belly don't help. plus the charvas that SSn always seem to find hanging out round the club shop when something happens reinforce the image.

THe local press area joke, an utter joke. the annoying thing is that the fanzines, The Mag, True Faith and then nufc.com are among the best out there. Yet they get ignored for Michael gissaquote from north shields.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's a larger tiny minority in Newcastle than there would be pretty much anywhere in Britain iykwim. There's a fair bit of truth in the fanatical Geordie fan stereotype ime, not helped by the nature of the local press.
> 
> Course not all Geordie fans are like that, but there's a significant number.



it is impossible for you to understand coming from london how much nufc means to newcastle. there is no rival club, it isn't like people at school argued about who was the best club, we were just all toon fans

but it isn't just the local press who make up bullshit about the club, it was the fucking telegraph who made amassive thing this week that enrique and nzogbia had a scuffle on the training ground (which happens every week at every club i'd imagine)


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 23, 2009)

At least we've made a signing today eh ?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2009)

Bollocks it's impossible to get a feel of Geordie passion. There are plenty of one club towns, albeit few as much of a fishbowl of a town, with proper local rivals and with a big stadium in such easy reach of the town centre.

I liked the geordie fans and the ground when I was down there. I don't think the passion's unique, but the circumstances and scale of the place perhaps are.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> At least we've made a signing today eh ?



who?


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bollocks it's impossible to get a feel of Geordie passion. There are plenty of one club towns, albeit few as much of a fishbowl of a town, with proper local rivals and with a big stadium in such easy reach of the town centre.
> 
> I liked the geordie fans and the ground when I was down there. I don't think the passion's unique, but the circumstances and scale of the place perhaps are.



that wasn't what i said tho


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> who?


 
Me.

I turned up to training yesterday and they thought Wise had brought me in the back of a van. gave me a squad number and told me to do laps.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Me.
> 
> I turned up to training yesterday and they thought Wise had brought me in the back of a van. gave me a squad number and told me to do laps.



sounds like you have potential


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 23, 2009)

lovenkrands - we're going to win the league, lets sign another winger. fuck defending.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

a winger? 

oh ffs

wingers are the only position in the team we aren't short on


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovenkrands, triffic! I was feeling edgy that we could lose Owen, Given, Zog, Harper but now we've got a man who couldn't get a game at Hertha. I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 23, 2009)

Some-one shoulda told fatboy Ashley if you want to turn a big personel fortune into a small one,buy an underachieving Premiership club ;-)


----------



## isitme (Jan 27, 2009)

looks like given is definetely away, he hasn't been picked tomorrow cos he is discussing terms with city and harper has just been given a new contract

can't say i'm surprised, the only surprise is that he's stuck with us for so long, hopefully we'll get a player out of this, or at last some transfer funds


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 27, 2009)

There's only one Shay Given.  One Shay Given. 

One Shay Given!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well Ashley says he's going nowhere.So who's going to be our new keeper ?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 28, 2009)

has Ashley actually spoken?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

i reckon you might go in for lehman.

thay would be funy.

The right answer would be to get joe hart on a year and half loan though.

He is far to good to not be a number 1.


dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i reckon you might go in for lehman.
> 
> thay would be funy.
> 
> ...



I'd rather Harper be in goal than either of those two .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

Harper over hart?

really? 


lehman i was being silly, just read that he is open to offers from the prem and your the only team in need of a keeper.(presuming shay leaves)


Hart is quality.


dave


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

Harper is pretty good, I mean he's not Given, but Given is the best in the league imo


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 28, 2009)

harper is an able substitute for Given. maybe he will get his chance in front of Capello now.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

how that dutch kid tim krul coming along?

he was awesome in champ manager is he ready to be number 2?

Is he even still there?


dave


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 28, 2009)

he's been out on loan a lot but he's back as number 2 now.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 28, 2009)

Aye he was recalled.Just seen JK on about being resigned to Shay leaving to pursue other challenges.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

If Given was to leave,i would rather he wait until the summer before doing so.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Harper over hart?
> 
> really?
> 
> ...



Aye i rate Harper more than Heart , Harper is very much like Given a very good shot stopper , if Givens off and Harper's playing every week i reckon he'll defo be in line for an England call up .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

england debut at 33?

i really doubt it.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> There's only one Shay Given.  One Shay Given.
> 
> One Shay Given!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> england debut at 33?
> 
> i really doubt it.
> 
> ...



Errr Davd James , and he's alot better than him


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

he was 27 when he got his debut.


dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> he was 27 when he got his debut.
> 
> 
> dave



Aye and he was dodgy then as he's now and Carson ant much better .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone got any links for the match please , cheers .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

Shite start it seems, 1-0 man city,owen injured.


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Anyone got any links for the match please , cheers .



http://www.iraqgoals.com/en/ch3.html


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> http://www.iraqgoals.com/en/ch3.html



cheers


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

we are so shit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> we are so shit



yeah


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

have we got any strikers on the pitch


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

nah, we'll not bother buying any players.....


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

2-0 going doon


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

fuckoff bellamy


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

2-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

c'mon newcastle!


----------



## isitme (Jan 28, 2009)

1-2
1-5
0-0
2-2
0-1
0-3
1-2



haven't won yet this year


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

and barton/owen are injured,it just gets better and better

were fucked


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 28, 2009)

One Shay Given.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> One Shay Given.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 29, 2009)

look on the bright side: we've got a pretty strong youth squad.

barton and owen injuries are real fuckers - but at least Smith is back in training.


----------



## isitme (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 29, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> look on the bright side: we've got a pretty strong youth squad.
> 
> barton and owen injuries are real fuckers - but at least Smith is back in training.



Broken bone in Owens ankle (out for 6 wks at least)

Broken metatarsal for Barton (out for at least 10 wks)

i'm dreading Sundays game against the unwashed , just gotta hope Oba's fit or we are feked .


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 29, 2009)

chequebook out ashley?

 i've heard sibierski's a free agent. and there's this french lad called olivier bernard who can play left back.


----------



## isitme (Jan 29, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> chequebook out ashley?
> 
> i've heard sibierski's a free agent. and there's this french lad called olivier bernard who can play left back.



apparently dennis wise has been off in brazil fr about a week with no joy


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 29, 2009)

i'll go 'scouting' in brazil as well if they want.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 29, 2009)

how do you add tags to threads?


----------



## isitme (Jan 29, 2009)

you can only do it on your own threads


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 29, 2009)

so i can't add 'relegation fears' as a tag - to our and all the other relevant club threads. shame.


----------



## isitme (Jan 29, 2009)

how the fuck have about 5 of our best players broken their feet this season?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

isitme said:


> you can only do it on your own threads



Wrong actually, i haven't added those tags on this thread...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

isitme said:


> how the fuck have about 5 of our best players broken their feet this season?



fuck knows.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wrong actually, i haven't added those tags on this thread...



can you add 'relegation fears' then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure how it works tbh! lol There is an edit tags thing under the thread,never used it though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 29, 2009)

isitme said:


> how the fuck have about 5 of our best players broken their feet this season?



Whatever curse we had last season, I reckon we've passed it on to you


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah,we've always had the curse of injuries anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Sky are saying we've agreed a fee with Bolton for Kevin Nolan.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 29, 2009)

Was quality about 5 years ago.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Whatever curse we had last season, I reckon we've passed it on to you



It's the curse of Joey Barton innit!  Left City and now City on the up.  Joined Newcastle who weren't doing too bad, now they are shit shit shit


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 29, 2009)

"City on the up".


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 29, 2009)

We are so going down. Its a fucking disaster. Roy kinnear hasn't got a clue what he is doing. Ashely hasn't got a clue what he is doing. With Owen out, mercenary little shit that he is, and Barton out as well we are in massive trouble. 

If we lose to the Mackems on Sunday there will be a riot. Even if we do stay up, we will deffo go down next year if Ash is still in charge as there is going to be a mass exodus in the summer. We alreay need 5 players without losing all our good ones.

Ameobi and Caroll are a Championship strike force, and not a very good one, if ever i have seen one.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll have Ryan Taylor. Get in.

I think Big Andy needs a bit more confidence in front of goal. He wasted tons of chances against Hull and Blackburn. But he's also got a couple of goals now so hopefully he'll go from strength to strength.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 29, 2009)

Says on Sky Sports that Zog is refusing to play again ever under Roy.

FUCKING HELL. Its beyond a joke. We are falling apart. I've never, not ever, felt this bad about the Toon. And I remember McKeag.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Says on Sky Sports that Zog is refusing to play again ever under Roy.
> 
> FUCKING HELL. Its beyond a joke. We are falling apart. I've never, not ever, felt this bad about the Toon. And I remember McKeag.



Fucking cunt n'zogbia is. I agree though,its looking bad. The players attitudes towards this ain't helping either..


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 29, 2009)

There is no info on the "insult" - yet another player on the way out with no replacement on the way in. Who would want to come to us now? There is no way Nolan will come. There is no way anybody will come. Can't see Martins or Viduka rushing back. 

Roy said last night that Ash is struggling to pay the wages. I just don't get it. I really dont.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Roy said last night that Ash is struggling to pay the wages. I just don't get it. I really dont.



I didn't know that. Its just fucked. Completely fucked.


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2009)

who's roy?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 29, 2009)

Kinnear


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2009)

why do you call him roy?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 29, 2009)

This fella







Its a shit gag. Roy Kinnear was a comedy actor and Joe is a fucking clown. Seems appropriate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

Well we've officially signed Nolan for £4m. I think he could be a decent signing.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 30, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> There is no way Nolan will come.



well, he has.....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/bolton_wanderers/7860297.stm


----------



## isitme (Jan 30, 2009)

tbh anyone who has some experience is a good signing at this point in time


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 30, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> There is no info on the "insult" - yet another player on the way out with no replacement on the way in. .


called him Charles Insomnia didn't he? if sbr had done it it would be fine. the little arse is angling for a move away though - any excuse will do. shame he isn't as good as he thinks he is. he's not going to get into the startin XI at either Arsenal or Villa.

Sadly, Nolan is exactly they type of signing we need. he'll probably get injrued now.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 30, 2009)

Given now handed in a transfer request. another quiet day at the Toon..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7860365.stm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

What a shocker that is.



.......


----------



## Flashman (Jan 30, 2009)

Bring back Arthur Cox!

Cox.


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well we've officially signed Nolan for £4m. I think he could be a decent signing.



For 4 million he is.  TBH I am amazed more people werent in at that price.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 30, 2009)

Is he the player he was? It seems 2 or 3 years late for me. He doesn't seem quite the force he was. Maybe I am wrong thoguh as I have not seen much of bolton recently.


----------



## isitme (Jan 30, 2009)

he's only 26, he's hardly past it


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

thats well past it


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 30, 2009)

he has a future, shame we missed out on bullard.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, at least we are signing players who are proven in the Prem. Not 100% convinced of his quality, but he'll do for now. Better this than spunking the cash on some dodgy Spanish "prospect" a la Xisco. I'm surprised he's signed mind, really surprised (but pleased), as I was starting to think nobody would touch us with a bargepole.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

foreigners are going to be more and more reluctant about coming to the prem anyway, what with the shit state of the pound


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm hoping that if (please God) we do miraculously limp to the end of the season and are still in the Prem, or even if we aren't, that Ash will finally realise that all the turmoil of the Toon can be placed at the door of one little cockney fucker and give him the boot.  I can't believe Wise is still buying our players but surely Ash must see that he has to get rid so we can move on. I mean its not like he's even signed any decent players, Spiderman was one of Keegan's.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 30, 2009)

Certainly not suggesting he is passed it, just that over the last couple of years he does not seem to have been performing to quite the same level, but perhaps I am wrong. 

He is though a solid and proven player and if he gets it right could be a bargain for £4m. There was a time whe i really thought he should be getting more of a an England look in - really dyanmic, like Lampard, or Cahill.


----------



## isitme (Jan 30, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> I'm hoping that if (please God) we do miraculously limp to the end of the season and are still in the Prem, or even if we aren't, that Ash will finally realise that all the turmoil of the Toon can be placed at the door of one little cockney fucker and give him the boot.  I can't believe Wise is still buying our players but surely Ash must see that he has to get rid so we can move on. I mean its not like he's even signed any decent players, Spiderman was one of Keegan's.



There has been something very dodgy about our transfer policy for the last 5 years or so, I'm sure there is something that we haven't been told, I think Wise is a red herring


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Certainly not suggesting he is passed it, just that over the last couple of years he does not seem to have been performing to quite the same level, but perhaps I am wrong.
> 
> He is though a solid and proven player and if he gets it right could be a bargain for £4m. There was a time whe i really thought he should be getting more of a an England look in - really dyanmic, like Lampard, or Cahill.



FWIW Cahill was £1.5 million.  I know thats not exactly relevant to this discussion but I feel that it should be repeated as many times as possible, followed by Arteta being bought for £2 million.  Buy #1 and Buy #2 of the decade, IMHO.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

We've given Given permission to speak to man city.

Meh.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 30, 2009)

I see they're hoping to sign Ryan Taylor tonight


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I see they're hoping to sign Ryan Taylor tonight



Lets hope.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 30, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I see they're hoping to sign Ryan Taylor tonight



Swap for Zog .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 30, 2009)

lol dream move for him then.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 30, 2009)

And for NUFC fans lol


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 30, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> And for NUFC fans lol



Yep can't wait to see the back of the miserable feker , feel a bit gutted with Given now , after him saying he'd never put a transfer request in , greedy feker , he's like a little rat leaving the sinking ship .


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm happy for Shay.I think he is one of the best keepers in the country and he deserves his chance somewhere else.You could see how gutted he was those last few games.He's never had a decent defence in front of him for years.He's had plenty of chances of big moves over the years but he must have thought the big time was just round the corner.With the way things are going at NUFC I wouldn't stick around either.


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm happy for Shay.I think he is one of the best keepers in the country and he deserves his chance somewhere else.You could see how gutted he was those last few games.He's never had a decent defence in front of him for years.He's had plenty of chances of big moves over the years but he must have thought the big time was just round the corner.With the way things are going at NUFC I wouldn't stick around either.



You would think he would do better than Citeh though, after all its not like they are entirely free of idiocy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

agricola said:


> You would think he would do better than Citeh though, after all its not like they are entirely free of idiocy.



Aye, its not like they have a solid defence either atm,but that has huge potential to change....


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 30, 2009)

They've got money to spend though.Their future looks far brighter than ours.Harpers a pretty good  replacement too.Now,if we had a decent defence ........


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 30, 2009)

fuck off insomina


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aye.I won't be losing any sleep over him


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't knock Given. Have some respect. Its not about money, to be fair to him in his 11 years there's never been a defence worth the name standing in front of him.

Glad Zog has gone, he was just a sulky little git. Taylor is unproven but he does look ok. Better a player who wants to be there than a disruptive little shit.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 30, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Can't knock Given. Have some respect. Its not about money, to be fair to him in his 11 years there's never been a defence worth the name standing in front of him.
> 
> Glad Zog has gone, he was just a sulky little git. Taylor is unproven but he does look ok. Better a player who wants to be there than a disruptive little shit.



Ah i did have alot of respect for him until he put in a transfer request  , which he said he would never do ,  i just can't understand why the fek he wants to go to citeh (well i do , 100k a week) 
I just wish Arsenal or Villa would snap him up , he can do better than citeh .


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 30, 2009)

Newcastle are fecked  simple as

It's bloody sad.  The whole place is in disarray.

I mean


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 30, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> Newcastle are fecked  simple as
> 
> It's bloody sad.  The whole place is in disarray.
> 
> I mean



We'll be alreet !


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 30, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> We'll be alreet !



Get your head out of the clouds man!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> Get your head out of the clouds man!!



gotta keep positive eh?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes that's true.  I just find it horrible to watch.  It's not like they have a positive and uplifting strip to compensate either (i like colours)


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 30, 2009)

I want to be positive, but it just keeps getting worse and worse. Plus being positive doesn't change the fact we have a paper thin squad with fuck all cover. Its not like I want us to go down but Roy is fucking hopeless.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> gotta keep positive eh?




Ah aye , the vodkas making me feel positive lol , fek i'm dreading sunday


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> Yes that's true.  I just find it horrible to watch.  It's not like they have a positive and uplifting strip to compensate either (i like colours)



lol! I like the strip tbh. But yes,i know what you mean about it being horrible to watch.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Jan 30, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> I want to be positive, but it just keeps getting worse and worse. Plus being positive doesn't change the fact we have a paper thin squad with fuck all cover. Its not like I want us to go down but Roy is fucking hopeless.



Roy  he's fekin crazy aint he , he was on look north the night just laughing about Charlies name mix up , reckons he'd be a millonaire if he had a quid for all the names he's got wrong , then he said , but Charlie is a mixed up kid


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Roy  he's fekin crazy aint he , he was on look north the night just laughing about Charlies name mix up , reckons he'd be a millonaire if he had a quid for all the names he's got wrong , then he said , but Charlie is a mixed up kid



saw that earlier.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the hysterical nature of some of the fans on this thread. Kinnear's hardly been a dismal failure for you guys - his initial record, coming in on the back of more instability than anyone could imagine (even for NUFC) was as good as any manager in their recent history. He got them scoring a good few goals, beat Villa, Spuds and Pompey, took the attention off the players with a fine expletive laden outburst - hell they even looked like they were playing as a united team and defended well for a few games. No mean feats.

The fact that the team's imploded a little lately, with even more injuries and more financial black clouds hanging over than ever, is hardly entirely due to him. I reckon he's done a fairly decent job in the circumstances to be honest - that job's a hiding to nothing. He's taken you out of the relegation zone in a highly competitive league and you're still in with more than a good chance of staying up. What more do you expect with a paper thin squad and bad luck with injuries?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 30, 2009)

4 wins in 18. 1 point from the last 15.  2 points off the relegation zone. Come on. He's tactically clueless, no idea of how to change things around. Constantly blabbing on to the media and sounding like a clown. Its hardly hysterical.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 30, 2009)

What would you to do to change things around, honestly? Wave a magic wand and undo the misguided transfer policy of years, conjure up some fit players and a happy go-lucky changing room of well balanced characters? How many options do you think that you've got in your hands with half a hand of an already small, confused deck.

You're a team with a squad and situation destined for mediocrity at the moment. Now's not the time to be fantasising about winning tactical switches and fine football - it's about surviving with a paper thin squad. And Kinnear's as well versed and experienced as anyone in that situation. You'd be better advised getting behind him and wishing him the best imo - there's no white knight or miracle on the horizon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

tarannau said:


> What would you to do to change things around, honestly? Wave a magic wand and undo the misguided transfer policy of years, conjure up some fit players and a happy go-lucky changing room of well balanced characters? How many options do you think that you've got in your hands with half a hand of an already small, confused deck.
> 
> You're a team with a squad and situation destined for mediocrity at the moment. Now's not the time to be fantasising about winning tactical switches and fine football - it's about surviving with a paper thin squad. And Kinnear's as well versed and experienced as anyone in that situation. You'd be better advised getting behind him and wishing him the best imo - there's no white knight or miracle on the horizon.



Exactly.  Right now they're paying the price for years and years of spending big money on, mostly, crap.


----------



## isitme (Jan 30, 2009)

Kinnear isn't to blame, but he does add to it, he's another symptom of what a fucking joke the club is, insulting his own players on match of the day and look north, getting kicked off the pitch every other game, going on about this 3 year contract that he has on his desk that he hasn't signed yet and then losing 3 games on the trot

It's not his fault that Newcastle ended up with a berk like him as manager and Dennis Wise in charge of transfers, but it does show how far we have fallen in the last 5 years or so


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> 4 wins in 18. 1 point from the last 15.  2 points off the relegation zone. Come on. He's tactically clueless, no idea of how to change things around. Constantly blabbing on to the media and sounding like a clown. Its hardly hysterical.



Who else is there?  I dont see Alan "I wub the club" Shearer jumping into the hotseat anytime soon, nor will anyone else be while (as tarranau says) there is chaos behind the scenes.  In fact its probably best to have your awful season now, while half of the rest of the premiership is similarly rubbish.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 30, 2009)

The fact there is no one else is not a reason to accept any of this shit. Why would Shearer take the job? I realise why we have got to where we are, but that doesn't make Roy any less of a fucking clown. Or Ashley. Or Wise.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, what are you going to do? Stamp your feet and shout 'it's not fair' whilst pulling gasfaces? It's not a case of just 'accepting' it - you've got to deal with the reality that you're not half as big a club as you think you are and that times have changed.

You may have noticed this whopping credit crunch thing going on and the fact that you've a shit squad and still pay out a ridiculous wage budget. FWIW Kinnear seems a manager far better equipped to cope than laughably fragile Keegan or dull, untested Shearer.

When are hysterical fans like you going to realise that unrealistic expectations and hyperbolic frothing are as big a part of Newcastle's problems as anything else. You're out of the relegation places and in with a good chance, despite massive bad luck and injuries, yet you're still shouting like it's the end of the world. Earlier in the season you were trying to run your chairman and the 'cockney mafia' out of the club, and now you expect him to start pulling tens of millions more out of his hat to bail out a shoddy team, in this climate of all times. Unsurprisingly both good players and managers continue to be put off coming to play there - it's passion tipping over into unreasonable daftness.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

do you put 'try to wind up geordies' on your 'to do list' every few days tarranau?


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

Of course Newcastle fans are going to be pissed off, this is our worst season since the 80s, a club with gates of around 50'000 a week shouldn't be in this mess

It isn't Mike Ashley's fault, we were already in the shit when he bought it, but he hasn't helped much either, he's owned the club for a season and a half and he's already sacked 2 managers (both just after transfer windows) and created a weird setup where Dennis Wise buys players so no manager would come unless they were desperate

I don't see how the fans are to blame, there has been one walkout, and chanting 'we're shit, and we're sick of it' as a response to us playing shit


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope, only you.
 

To be honest, I've got a fair bit of love for the Geordies, a residual affection from going up there a lot and having a Tynemouth ex of 4 years standing. 

I just think that expectations like that and the fishbowl nature of the local press really don't help things. You're in a pickle, the trouble with the club's finances has come home to roost - it's arguable that it'd be worse without Ashley's initial whopping cash injection - and teams have to deal with reduced circumstances. Fans whining that their team are 'entitled' to be a big team despite years of daft investments and an overpaid squad with few big reliable assets are fooling themselves. Running Kinnear out of town and disparaging his decent achievements just continues the silly cycle.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2009)

isitme said:


> he's owned the club for a season and a half and he's already sacked 2 managers (both just after transfer windows) and created a weird setup where Dennis Wise buys players so no manager would come unless they were desperate



He's already sacked two managers? And the fans weren't right there, making it clear that they wanted Allardyce out, despite the warnings that it'd take a few years to sort out. And then he caved into fan wishes by reappointing Keegan to popular demand, despite him being damaged mental goods and a worse record than Big Sam. And surprise, surprise he acted like a primadonna again and left when the going got tough, feeding this whole sorry situation. The worst of the fans have certainly played their part in making this as tricky and unwelcoming as it could possibly be for the players and any manager coming in.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Nope, only you.
> 
> 
> To be honest, I've got a fair bit of love for the Geordies, a residual affection from going up there a lot and having a Tynemouth ex of 4 years standing.
> ...



noone is running him out of town, noone was exactly thrilled that we got him as manager because his biggest job before us was Wimbeldon

The fans are pissed off with the overpaid squad and daft investments as well, that was one of Freddy Sheperds' hallmarks, trying to make a big signing over the managers head and spending all the transfer money and wage bill (remember when he tried to buy Rooney)

Now Ashley has come in and a similar thing is happening, last day of the transfer window Dennis Wise bought Xisco for 7m, keegan didn't even know about it and the guy doesn't even make the bench, it's more of the same, the fans don't dictate any of that, they can let it be known that a manager is unpopular but we have every right to be pissed off with being relegation candidates and a laughing stock


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> He's already sacked two managers? And the fans weren't right there, making it clear that they wanted Allardyce out, despite the warnings that it'd take a few years to sort out. And then he caved into fan wishes by reappointing Keegan to popular demand, despite him being damaged mental goods and a worse record than Big Sam. And surprise, surprise he acted like a primadonna again and left when the going got tough, feeding this whole sorry situation. The worst of the fans have certainly played their part in making this as tricky and unwelcoming as it could possibly be for the players and any manager coming in.



Well personally I'm glad he got rid of big Sam, I'm sure we would be doing better in the league, but we would be playing atrocious football, Bolton were always boring as fuck to watch, and Blackburn will be the same. They won't go down, but they won't do anything ever

Appointing Keegan was bizzare, just cos some scrote said it to him in the pub or on the terrace doesn't mean that the fans are to blame for that, and Keegan's walkout was due to his policy, yes Keegan is unreliable, and I never would have thought to appoint him

At the end of the day, the fans can't be blamed. You can laugh at some of the shit a lot of fans talk, same as any club, but all the fans can do is turn up and support the team, and they do


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2009)

isitme said:


> Now Ashley has come in and a similar thing is happening, last day of the transfer window Dennis Wise bought Xisco for 7m, keegan didn't even know about it and the guy doesn't even make the bench, it's more of the same, the fans don't dictate any of that, they can let it be known that a manager is unpopular but we have every right to be pissed off with being relegation candidates and a laughing stock



To be fair, NUFC have been a lovable laughing stock for years, not helped by Keegan's legendary crack up outburst. 

Xisco's addition was bad, but hardly unprecedented in the game of football. And any team that's bought the likes of Luque (nigh on £10m iirc), Marcelinho, Cart Cort (7m!), Boumsong and the like can hardly point out that one misguided purchase as the sign of a new malaise.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 31, 2009)

n'zogbia for taylor looks like a decent piece of business. where are villa and arsenal then young Charlie? idiot.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> n'zogbia for taylor looks like a decent piece of business. where are villa and arsenal then young Charlie? idiot.



he's blatantly been mugged off by is agent, he thought he was going to Arsenal or Villa and he's gonna end up at Wigan


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2009)

isitme said:


> he's blatantly been mugged off by is agent, he thought he was going to Arsenal or Villa and he's gonna end up at Wigan



hahaha fuck off n'zogbia


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 31, 2009)

reminiscent of Bernard and his agent.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> When are hysterical fans like you going to realise that unrealistic expectations and hyperbolic frothing are as big a part of Newcastle's problems as anything else. You're out of the relegation places and in with a good chance, despite massive bad luck and injuries, yet you're still shouting like it's the end of the world. Earlier in the season you were trying to run your chairman and the 'cockney mafia' out of the club, and now you expect him to start pulling tens of millions more out of his hat to bail out a shoddy team, in this climate of all times. Unsurprisingly both good players and managers continue to be put off coming to play there - it's passion tipping over into unreasonable daftness.



You have no idea of my expectations.WTF? It seems to me that you are just parroting the same old shit that journalists phone in. For fuck sake. I want wise out, not because he's cockney but because hes shit. As evidenced by the bollocks players he has bought and the players he so self-evidently hasn't. I don't think we should be challenging the top 4, but we could be with the right owner and manager. Again, both of which we so self evidently don't have.

Why is it we have Kinnear? Not because that is all a club like Newcastle could hope for but because of the structure put in place by the current owner. So its not an inherent fault of the club but a structural fault imposed by the owner.

Of course we want him to buy players, as if we don't we will go down. If we go down it will affect not just the club but Ashley as well. So for his own sake, though that is not the primary (or even the secondary) motive, he needs to do something about it. It is really so crazy and unreasonable to expect the owner to do something about the shit state we are in? Course not. If we go down it will be the end of the world. Why? Because I love my club and I want to see them do well. Hysterical? I think not. Passionate, yes.

I get tired of non-toon supporters like you so clearly are just repeating the same old tired shit back at us with no understanding of the club or its supporters. What do toon fans really want? A passionate team who are proud to play for the shirt, a manager who will play attractive, passing football. If we get that and never ever win anything then ok.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> You have no idea of my expectations.WTF? It seems to me that you are just parroting the same old shit that journalists phone in. For fuck sake. I want wise out, not because he's cockney but because hes shit. As evidenced by the bollocks players he has bought and the players he so self-evidently hasn't. I don't think we should be challenging the top 4, but we could be with the right owner and manager. Again, both of which we so self evidently don't have.
> 
> Why is it we have Kinnear? Not because that is all a club like Newcastle could hope for but because of the structure put in place by the current owner. So its not an inherent fault of the club but a structural fault imposed by the owner.
> 
> ...



great post

tarranau is just trolling tho

we'vebeen telling him the same thing all season andhe keeps coming out with the same lines


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

I just saw Albert Luque score!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Why is it we have Kinnear? Not because that is all a club like Newcastle could hope for but because of the structure put in place by the current owner. So its not an inherent fault of the club but a structural fault imposed by the owner.



Is that the same owner who has spent about 100m of his own money just on servicing your debt?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> I get tired of non-toon supporters like you so clearly are just repeating the same old tired shit back at us with no understanding of the club or its supporters. What do toon fans really want? A passionate team who are proud to play for the shirt, a manager who will play attractive, passing football. If we get that and never ever win anything then ok.



In this respect I agree, this is just like us.  We don't care where we finish in the league (as long as we don't go down), we want to see good exciting football and get some cup runs and hopefully some day win the FA Cup.

That's why Zola's already been taken so much more to heart than curbs despite the fact that the former is a scum legend and the latter supposedly a west ham man.  Curbs played boring negative football.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is that the same owner who has spent about 100m of his own money just on servicing your debt?



Shut up you, they are a massive club and anyone who says otherwise clearly doesnt watch Sky.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is that the same owner who has spent about 100m of his own money just on servicing your debt?



Yes, yes it is. Point?

You see a business man bought a business, one he did no due diligence on. Had he done said due diligence, as is common when buying a business, he would have realised that a debt of about £57 mil on the mortgage of St James was due immediately when the Halls sold up. What did he get in return? The stadium, against which he could have raised more cash should he have chosen. He would have also seen the big hole in the finances. But he didn't do any of that.

Why did he clear that debt up? Out of the goodness of his heart (he is just a man who wants to take his kids to football after all)? Bollocks. He did it to make it a more attractive prospect when he went to sell it at a vast profit, which has been his intention all along. Speculate to accumulate. He was looking for £400m for the love of God. So its not like poor Mike would have been out of pocket. Course he can't sell it now due to a combination of the economic situation and the sheer ineptitude of his management so far.

But that aside, no matter how much he has put in, that has no bearing on the bullshit continental structure he has put in place, with Wise at the top. That is the biggest bar to moving the club forward. That is the biggest bar to attracting any manager worth the name.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

Surely having shite players and a useless manager is an improvement on having shite players, a useless manager and debts?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Shut up you, they are a massive club and anyone who says otherwise clearly doesnt watch Sky.



We have massive support. Its a fact. A fact often wilfully misrepresented as if we are saying we are massively successful. Have you been to Newcastle to see just to what degree the club are part of the fabric of the community? But of course you have, or you wouldn't be speaking with such confidence on a subject you know fuck all about. Except what you see on Sky of course, and read in the papers.

I wouldn't pay a penny to any Murdoch outlet, the dirty bastard.



> Surely having shite players and a useless manager is an improvement on having shite players, a useless manager and debts?



Well you would think so. But the reality has turned out much different. I'm almost wistful for the Fat Controller.

Which is the football equivalent of wishing Shipman was still your GP.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> We have massive support. Its a fact. A fact often wilfully misrepresented as if we are saying we are massively successful. Have you been to Newcastle to see just to what degree the club are part of the fabric of the community? But of course you have, or you wouldn't be speaking with such confidence on a subject you know fuck all about. Except what you see on Sky of course, and read in the papers.



Sorry, I just assumed your lot were a team overpromoted despite a lack of history because of the image that is consistently presented of them as such by the media, the fans that appear on the media, the various businessmen who have exploited your massive support down the years, and your players / ex-players.  

I imagine when the arse falls out of Chelsea I will make much the same apology then, to one of their fans.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

'massive club'


----------



## Descartes (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas, yo the man.. 

Erudite, concise and succinct.

Nice.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Sorry, I just assumed your lot were a team overpromoted despite a lack of history because of the image that is consistently presented of them as such by the media, the fans that appear on the media, the various businessmen who have exploited your massive support down the years, and your players / ex-players.
> 
> I imagine when the arse falls out of Chelsea I will make much the same apology then, to one of their fans.



Again, you clearly don't understand the position of the club in the city. Football supporters in wanting their club to do well shocker! 

Ask yourself why we are over promoted. Because of the passion of our support, a passion you clearly don't get. A passion which, were it common place, would not be worth the mention.

As for the media, well fuck em. They always phone in the same shite because it makes good copy. Most of them don't even go near the place. I don't see why we should have to answer for that or be criticised for it.

As for our players/ex-players they are referring to the levels of support as i said above, not success.  When you've come from a club which gets less than 20k each week, for example, I'd imagine it is a pleasant feeling to run out in front of 50k instead. 

You know nothing of our club and each successive post just highlights that further.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

'the passion'


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> 'the passion'



Are you just going to pull out words from my posts and post them after them all or do you have something to add?

'your point'


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Again, you clearly don't understand the position of the club in the city. Football supporters in wanting their club to do well shocker!
> 
> Ask yourself why we are over promoted. Because of the passion of our support, a passion you clearly don't get. A passion which, were it common place, would not be worth the mention.
> 
> ...



Thats funny, I thought you picked up when Hall took over and started spending money.

As for "passion", it may have escaped your notice but the vast majority of fans at every club feel much the same way about their club as you do yours, but then as Wenger said everyone thinks his own wife is the prettiest.  In any case, that passion doesnt usually transfer to success, especially nowadays - whats important is prolonged luck or money, and in your case it was emphatically the latter.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

i just find it laughable that you lot keep on going on about how youre a 'massive' club and pointing out the 'passion' of your supporters. the reason you get laughed at is that while you lot go on about the tradition, the passion and the massiveness of your club, in reality you're just another average club who have a vaguely successful history and a semi decent fanbase (which completely deserted you during your shit years in the second division). The sooner you lot realise that you don't have a divine right to be massive, win trophies and watch beautiful football every week, the sooner you'll a) stop being a laughing stock to everyone else in the football world and b) have realistic goals which you might have a cats chance in hell of attaining.

The fact that you hate the manager who had the best record of any of your managers from the last few years speaks volumes about how weird the vocal minority of you lot are.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i
> The fact that you hate the manager who had the best record of any of your managers from the last few years speaks volumes about how weird the vocal minority of you lot are.


#


Ive come into this a bit late - which manager is this ?


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

allardyce


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> allardyce



he'd won shitloads before he came to Newcastle hadn't he. european trophies, domestic honours, the lot.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

You know fuck all and have just shown it.

Our attendance hasn't dropped below 16 for over 100 years. Between 89 - 92 we were in the 2nd division and apart from one season where it dropped to 16k, it was over 20 in the other two. Between 78 - 83 there were 2 seasons where it was about that, but the average for the whole period is over 20. So tell me, seeing as you have a knowledge of attendance records, what was the average for the division in those periods? I'm assuming you think its over 25k. Most clubs in the division at the time would have given their right arm for our stats. Hence the claim to being a big club. Not in terms of results or trophies but sheer numbers.

Kinnear has a worse win ratio than Keegan, SBR, Gullit, Alardyce, Daglish, need i go on?

If we have a semi-decent support then what do you define as decent and which clubs actually fall into that.?

As i have said all along, people like you know nowt about our club except the shite that is trotted out in the media. And it is shite.

We didn't hate Alardyce, we just didn't want him. We want to play attractive football and he doesn't do that. George Graham in his pomp wouldn't have lasted 3 seasons at ours. We'd rather finish mid-table playing good football than win the prem though a series of 1-0s. Two of the best ever games in our history, and that of the Premier league, were losing to Liverpool 4-3 in successive seasons. Why, because it was football as it should be played and nobody can deny they were classic games.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 31, 2009)

He needed time to build , I accept that -In truth, the managerial shambles at fortress Sid James is much to blame for the present malaise - past & present

The goldfish bowl analogy is reasonably accurate to a point- the Evening Chronic has been a stirring influnece for years- more so when they arse licked that slug Shepherd 

Shearer can fuck off - this will irk many toon fans - but SBR really had his work cut out with Shearer - but someone like SBR got the best out some arsey players- BEllamy, Robert....a very tricky task- Champs leage & UEFA runs under SBR were worth the effort - there was something exciting about SBR that harked back to the days of proper enthusiastic managers who knew theie business- Shearer undermined him much of the way 

Bringing back KK was a mistake & it was sad to see KK dumped on & used in such a mercenary fashion

Its not about silverware- Im too young to bang on about the '50s with any real passion

We need to stay up and look to the future, not this hire & fire shit of late 

Sometimes the fans a sheep ,marshalled by cunts like Shepherd for their own ends - that doesnt detract from their passion - As much as I have to mention the vile LIverpool, there is a similar provincial mentality in the toon that has both its good & bad points & is hard to explain to the outsider, without being patronising

1-1 tomorrow of we are lucky


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> he'd won shitloads before he came to Newcastle hadn't he. european trophies, domestic honours, the lot.



he was one of the most succesful english managers about after giving blackpool their most succesful season in years, leading notts county to a record breaking promotion, getting bolton into the premiership and keeping them there for 6 years while attaining a finish of 8th in the table and a carling cup final. he then went on to manage newcastle and had a better record than keegan, kinnear (so far) and i believe, Roeder and Souness too.

with your shambles, who the fuck did you think you were going to get? mourinho?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Thats funny, I thought you picked up when Hall took over and started spending money.
> 
> As for "passion", it may have escaped your notice but the vast majority of fans at every club feel much the same way about their club as you do yours, but then as Wenger said everyone thinks his own wife is the prettiest.  In any case, that passion doesnt usually transfer to success, especially nowadays - whats important is prolonged luck or money, and in your case it was emphatically the latter.



We did pick up then. When did I say different.

I know all fans are passionate, but honestly, have you ever spent any time in the North East? I'm not saying there is nowhere like it, but we have the advantage of being a provincial one club town.

I'm not talking success, apart from staying in the division. We have spent massively, and wastefully. Whats you point?

You are all over the place. It seems to be a generalised, non-specific hatred of us, based on what you see and read in the media not actual exposure to any toon supporters. Everytime I point out that what you are saying is not srtictly true or just plain wrong you shift target and chuck in some other unrelated point.

You  don't like us, fair enough. But why are you so keen to knock us? What have we done, really?


----------



## zoltan (Jan 31, 2009)

A lot of vitriol on this thread.Too much


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

I would say Newcastle was more than an average club, there aren't many clubs who can fill a 50k stadium every week consistently despite nothaving actually done anything for about 6 years, have been runners up for the FA Cup a few times and the prem once and played in the champions league for a few seasons running

Newcastle aren't a Liverpool or a Man Utd, but we aren't a Southampton or Sunderland either.  considering the size of the club, and the support, we really should be doing better

and the club being a laughing stockis fuck all to do with the fact that we expect our team to be a shitload better than it is right now, it's down to the club being run so badly. Yeah everyone laughed at the fat Geordie bloke with his tits out crying every week etcetc but that's to be expected (and that's 1000 times better than the likes of chelsea whose fans don't even come to their games, or man utd whose fans are just all the spoilt cunts of the world ec etc)

the reason the club has become a laughing stock is because of shit decisions made by the owners, appointing keegan, buying michael owen when we didn't have a team without asking the manager, changing the manager ever 6 months then firing him 6 months later cos the team was unsettled, fans didn't do any of that

and most toon fans would be happy to stay up this season, as a goal for the next few seasons we should be able to qualify for Europe if the decline is stopped with the resources we have (we could probably still mount achallenge for Europe tis season if we put a couple of wins togeher the way the table is lol)


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> he was one of the most succesful english managers about after giving blackpool their most succesful season in years, leading notts county to a record breaking promotion, getting bolton into the premiership and keeping them there for 6 years while attaining a finish of 8th in the table and a carling cup final. he then went on to manage newcastle and had a better record than keegan, kinnear (so far) and i believe, Roeder and Souness too.
> 
> with your shambles, who the fuck did you think you were going to get? mourinho?



keegan second spell, keegan first spell had a far superior record. and he cracked at newcastlee - look at his post newcastle interviews and begging for jobs - he was found out in the north east. thank fuck he never got the england job.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> keegan second spell, keegan first spell had a far superior record. and he cracked at newcastlee - look at his post newcastle interviews and begging for jobs - he was found out in the north east. thank fuck he never got the england job.



hasnt lost since he went to blackburn


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

anyway, the fact we have h8rz shows we are a big club

clubs like southampton and bristol and norwich never have any h8rz they just sort of amble along innoffensively


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Two of the best ever games in our history, and that of the Premier league, were losing to Liverpool 4-3 in successive seasons. Why, because it was football as it should be played and nobody can deny they were classic games.



No, thats not the way football should be played - if you had won it you would probably have gone on to win the league, which after all was the objective that year. 

I loved the 4-4 draw with the RS but I much prefer the 1-0 that followed it.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> No, thats not the way football should be played - if you had won it you would probably have gone on to win the league, which after all was the objective that year.
> 
> I loved the 4-4 draw with the RS but I much prefer the 1-0 that followed it.



everyone in newcastle has fnd memories of keegans first time in chargeand also bobby's time in charge. even tho we didn't win fuck all, it was fucking great

i would prefer to be  newcastle fan that season than a chelsea fan over those few years when they ground out the league twice in a row


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

There we go. People have opinions.

I prefer 3-1 against Barca with the mighty Tino's hat-trick. What a fucking game.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> There we go. People have opinions.
> 
> I prefer 3-1 against Barca with the mighty Tino's hat-trick. What a fucking game.



5-0 against man utd


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> We did pick up then. When did I say different.
> 
> I know all fans are passionate, but honestly, have you ever spent any time in the North East? I'm not saying there is nowhere like it, but we have the advantage of being a provincial one club town.
> 
> ...



I just object to the "look at us, we are so fucking passionate about our club" nonsense that you subtly reinforce by claiming that, after all, you are more passionate about it than everyone else - even when attempting to deny it.  FFS I have met incredibly passionate Chester City fans, but at least they dont harp on about it endlessly going on about how their geographical uniqueness makes them just slightly better than the rest.  

Newcastle are an average team from an average city playing in an average league in an average country.  They are no different from the rest of the average teams playing in that average league, however much they - or anyone else - likes to pretend otherwise.  Usually the only people that do are either the fools who have just shelled out for a replica kit / themed bedspread / poster collection / Setanta subscription / special OMG FOOTBALL edition of the local rag, or the fools who have managed to con them into buying it.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got the video - Howay 5 -0 (best title ever!)


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

isitme said:


> everyone in newcastle has fnd memories of keegans first time in chargeand also bobby's time in charge. even tho we didn't win fuck all, it was fucking great
> 
> i would prefer to be  newcastle fan that season than a chelsea fan over those few years when they ground out the league twice in a row



Really?  From my own perspective i much prefer Moyes' dull tactical play and finishing 5th / 6th to whole seasons of fucking dreadfulness culminating in immense last day of the season escapes from relegation.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

my team lost their ground, had to play in a different city for 10 years, during which we won the third division by signing a big ugly striker and playing nasty to win the championship and get promoted for only the 3rd time in their history. could we give a shit that we won the league with a bunch of limited ex non league players? not really because it was all about getting promoted and exceeding out expectations. playing decent football is nice but its the winning that counts in football


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> I just object to the "look at us, we are so fucking passionate about our club" nonsense that you subtly reinforce by claiming that, after all, you are more passionate about it than everyone else - even when attempting to deny it.  FFS I have met incredibly passionate Chester City fans, but at least they dont harp on about it endlessly going on about how their geographical uniqueness makes them just slightly better than the rest.



Again you utterly miss the point. It's not about individuals but force of numbers. We are a one club city. Liverpool, Manchester, Glasgow are all as passionate, but they are two club cities. Neither can you ignore the fact that Newcastle and all the other I have listed are still strongly working class cities/areas and that has a big effect. That, and that alone, is the difference.

If you had ever spent any time in the North East you would see the extent to which it is a cultural obsession widespread among a massively large proportion of the population. Glasgow is the same.

[Edit]
Seriously you cannot underestimate the sociological dimension. The club is the pride of the city, since Thatcher decimated us its largely all we have as a symbol of pride and defiance, again like Glasgow, Manchester and Liverpool.  It generates a fervour and over important fixation on the club as a result. That fervour is self-reinforcing. I don't want to sound like a tosspot but its true.


----------



## isitme (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Really?  From my own perspective i much prefer Moyes' dull tactical play and finishing 5th / 6th to whole seasons of fucking dreadfulness culminating in immense last day of the season escapes from relegation.



we haven't been any good for years and years, I don't think I've enjoyed a single season since Bobby was sacked, you lot have never been any good


----------



## zoltan (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Really?  From my own perspective i much prefer Moyes' dull tactical play and finishing 5th / 6th to whole seasons of fucking dreadfulness culminating in immense last day of the season escapes from relegation.



A year or two trooping off to Barca/Turin/Milan/Rotterdam etc every coupleof weeks does stick in the memory, even if we never won anything


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Again you utterly miss the point. It's not about individuals but force of numbers. We are a one club city. Liverpool, Manchester, Glasgow are all as passionate, but they are two club cities. Neither can you ignore the fact that Newcastle and all the other I have listed are still strongly working class cities/areas and that has a big effect. That, and that alone, is the difference.
> 
> If you had ever spent any time in the North East you would see the extent to which it is a cultural obsession widespread among a massively large proportion of the population. Glasgow is the same.



This is like when Dawkins was criticised by people because he didnt understand theology, who ignored the fact that it was a made-up discipline anyway.  

At the risk of repeating myself - you are not unique, being in a one club city does not mean that fans are any more passionate than they are anywhere else.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

isitme said:


> we haven't been any good for years and years, I don't think I've enjoyed a single season since Bobby was sacked, you lot have never been any good



Ironically enough, during the coincidence of your most recent great period and our most recent shite period, we still won more than you.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> This is like when Dawkins was criticised by people because he didnt understand theology, who ignored the fact that it was a made-up discipline anyway.
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself - you are not unique, being in a one club city does not mean that fans are any more passionate than they are anywhere else.



As the post you have quoted says exactly that. The importance of a one club city is that support for that club is able to embed itself as part of the shared culture of the whole city. That is against two club cities like those mentioned where that doesn't happen. Therefore, Newcastle is different, not better or more passionate, by definition. Support for a club is shared by the whole city.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> As the post you have quoted says exactly that. The importance of a one club city is that support for that club is able to embed itself as part of the shared culture of the whole city. That is against two club cities like those mentioned where that doesn't happen. Therefore, Newcastle is different, not better or more passionate, by definition. Support for a club is shared by the whole city.



So like Portsmouth, then?


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

or bradford


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

or sunderland!


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes. Very much like them.

Again, I've never said we are better than anybody else. Your answer says to me that you think you have just proven some kind of point and caught me out. But you haven't. 

I'll leave it with you now. I'm trying to explain and you are clearly trying to win and arguement. If you can't see what I'm getting at by now then you never will.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> or bradford



You mean the rugby league town? Goes against the one club town arguement somewhat doesn't it?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Yes. Very much like them.
> 
> Again, I've never said we are better than anybody else. Your answer says to me that you think you have just proven some kind of point and caught me out. But you haven't.
> 
> I'll leave it with you now. I'm trying to explain and you are clearly trying to win and arguement. If you can't see what I'm getting at by now then you never will.



So you are unique, but not unique.  No different from anyone else.  Why is it that you disagreed with me?


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> So you are unique, but not unique.  No different from anyone else.  Why is it that you disagreed with me?



But Portsmouth is not exactly the same as Newcastle for a lot of the wider social reasons I have tried to explain. But I'm tired and you either don't read or understand what I am trying to say...

<sigh>

You win. Your powers of argument are brilliant.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> But Portsmouth is not exactly the same as Newcastle for a lot of the wider social reasons I have tried to explain. But I'm tired and you either don't read or understand what I am trying to say...
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> You win. Your powers of argument are brilliant.



Ah, Geordie uniqueness.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Ah, Geordie uniqueness.



No, northern uniqueness.

Have you been reading anything I've written?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> No, northern uniqueness.
> 
> Have you been reading anything I've written?



Sort of, its hard to get beyond the "We arent better, but heres lots of reasons why our support is more passionate than the rest, even though only half of them turned up when we were shit".


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Sort of, its hard to get beyond the "We arent better, but heres lots of reasons why our support is more passionate than the rest, even though only half of them turned up when we were shit".



So you haven't.

You are reading what you want into it.

You are unmovable from your hatred and I really will disengage now. Promise.

I got all serious on you, that was my mistake. Its all about the same old tired "geordie fools" shit, should have known.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> Ironically enough, during the coincidence of your most recent great period and our most recent shite period, we still won more than you.



how many times did you play in the champions league? or the UEF semi final,or the fa cup final? or finish in the top 5?

how did you do against teams like Juve, Barca or Inter during that period?


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> how many times did you play in the champions league? or the UEF semi final,or the fa cup final? or finish in the top 5?
> 
> how did you do against teams like Juve, Barca or Inter during that period?



What did you win during that period?


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

The people who are trolling the newcastle thread, have you noticed how we can't be arsed to troll your team? why is that? 

you are trying to prove that our club is inconsequential by talking about us during one of our bad patches


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> What did you win during that period?



the prize was a thorughly enjoyable ride, are you one of those people who buys a photo of themself going on a ride at a theme park?


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> the prize was a thorughly enjoyable ride, are you one of those people who buys a photo of themself going on a ride at a theme park?



No, I prefer the actual achievement myself.

edit:  as for trolling, its difficult not to given some of the comments here


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> No, I prefer the actual achievement myself.
> 
> edit:  as for trolling, its difficult not to given some of the comments here



if you had to choose one or the other, would you choose chelsea or newcastle?


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> if you had to choose one or the other, would you choose chelsea or newcastle?



Chelsea.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

wanker


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

chelsea can't even fill their ground when they aren't playing a big club


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> wanker



They were a very skilful team.  The 2-3 at Goodison a couple of years ago was a great game, their last two goals were genius.  In any case, if I am going to watch a jumped up bought team I would prefer to watch one that wins something, as opposed to one that bravely loses to the RS.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Todays the day ! I'm off for beers n munchies.And tissues


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Todays the day ! I'm off for beers n munchies.And tissues



Gotta hope for the best eh?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Aye.I even got up early so I could get everything done.I'm looking forward to seeing Nolan on the pitch.He's talking a good game from the interviews he's done.Tomorrows going to be hectic.I shall be scouring the footy sites for when we sign John Terry and Lampard.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> I've got the video - Howay 5 -0 (best title ever!)





that is class.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> Ah, Geordie uniqueness.



Innit. I love this idea that folk can't understand Newcastle, usually with the proviso that you've got to go and visit. Well, I've visited, I've spent months of my life there, watched games at St James, enjoyed time there. And whilst I can't fault the passion, it's not unique. It seems surprisingly cut off from elsewhere, a bit of a fishbowl really and the local press is laughably full of bluster, but that doesn't entitle Newcastle to some kind of special status.

The thing is, no matter how matter how many times you say that, underline that you're at least a bit informed on the club, some folks keep coming back at you with this banal 'you can't understand' excuse. And any criticism is seen as 'hatred' from precious types who can't possibly believe that you can still hold affection for a team and criticise them at the same time. 

Good luck against the Mackems today


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

Givens currently under going a medical at man city after a fee was agreed, according to the news.Great start to derby day! It was to be expected though.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

yep, it's a goldfish bowl etc etc


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

Soft goal, that.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus christ


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

typical really.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

sunderland have been a lot better than the last few teams we've played

this is the tensest i've been watching a game for years 

see what they do in the 2nd half, if they fold lik they have ben doingrecently i reckon we're going down

fuckin hell, i wish shay had just stayed to the end of the season as a favour lol


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nah he deserves to be on a team that's gonna at least win 1 game this season.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

i don't hold it against him at all like, but this is gonna be the most important season for our club since we got promoted


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope we get promoted next year ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

we've still got 14 and a half games left....


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm quite drunk now.And it'll only get worse if we lose.Or win


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

how the fuck was that not a penalty!!!!!cunt ref fucks us over again


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

nah it was a dive


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

meh


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

There's another clown appealing for offside when the player was Sunderland player was still in his own half.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

you know, eventho no way should we be lsing to sunderland at home, ever

if the team played like this every week, like as if it actually matered, no way would be in this situation. the last 5 games they woud have given up by now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

Carroll looks hurt ffs


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

another injury ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

PENALTY!!!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

Never a penalty.

Tut-tut.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> PENALTY!!!!!



never in a million fucking years was that a penalty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

fuck yes fuck eys fuck yes


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

get the fuck in!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> never in a million fucking years was that a penalty



do i give a flying fuck?NO


----------



## pastieburt (Feb 1, 2009)

That was never a penalty. the ref must be cheating.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

^Drinks some more


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

he just wanted to make up for his mistake earlier.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> ^Drinks some more



*Follows lead*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

*also follows*


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

*mistakeS


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, nasty place to give away a free kick.

Mind you, they should've scored.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

relief


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

...Into orbit.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

^drinks some more


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

Martin Fulop should change his first name to Phillipe.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

fuckin hell soclose


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Feb 1, 2009)

no fucking way


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Feb 1, 2009)

fuckin hell chopra didn't wanna score did he?

good lad


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

God sunderland are cunts


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

It's against his religion


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> God sunderland are cunts



oh do fuck off - your lot didnt kick it out when colonici or whatever his fucking name is was down on the ground, why should sunderland do the same when you lose the ball?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> oh do fuck off - your lot didnt kick it out when colonici or whatever his fucking name is was down on the ground, why should sunderland do the same when you lose the ball?



I dont really care what you say,tbh.

Anyway,moving on....


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

dirty mackem bastards


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> dirty mackem bastards



exactly man,exactly


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

ameobi is such a spaz,


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

fuck off chopra


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

jesus fucking christ what a match


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

fuckin hell i'm glad that's over


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

1-1 im very pleased with,we deserved atleast a draw.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh well ^drinks


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

could have gone either way

honestly, if the players tried that hard weekin week out we wouldn't even be thinking about relegation


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> could have gone either way
> 
> honestly, if the players tried that hard weekin week out we wouldn't even be thinking about relegation



yup,hopefully this inspires them


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 1, 2009)

13 against 10 there with agent Chopra & the ref.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

they paid us 5m for chopra


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> could have gone either way
> 
> honestly, if the ref gave us a rubbish penalty weekin week out we wouldn't even be thinking about relegation



fixed it for you


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> fixed it for you



you know we've had about 10 rubbish penalties given against us this season

there is one of the refs, cn't remember his name, but he has reffed us 3 times and given a rubbish penalty against us every time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> you know we've had about 10 rubbish penalties given against us this season
> 
> there is one of the refs, cn't remember his name, but he has reffed us 3 times and given a rubbish penalty against us every time



Yup,thats why i don't give a fuck. Also we deserved something.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 1, 2009)

We absolutely murdered them (with girders) in the second half. If Martins and Owen had been playing they would have had a hat-trick each _at least_. Big fat lad singing Blaydon Races again this year. Piss poor refereeing, absolutely piss poor. Clear penalty, btw. Only a complete retard would say it wasn't.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> could have gone either way
> 
> honestly, if the players tried that hard weekin week out we wouldn't even be thinking about relegation



It's always the same with derbies though isn't it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's always the same with derbies though isn't it?



not always,remember last time?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> not always,remember last time?



Do you mean the 4-1 a few seasons ago?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Do you mean the 4-1 a few seasons ago?



Eh?lol nah i mean our loss to them earlier this season.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's always the same with derbies though isn't it?



honestly that was about as tense as i've ever been watching a football game

imagine if we'd lost


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 1, 2009)

Game had draw written all over it, to be honest. it was just a question of who had to fight back. If we'd had no injuries and managed to sign Taylor in time we'd have won it comfortably.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> could have gone either way
> 
> honestly, if the players tried that hard weekin week out we wouldn't even be thinking about relegation



Fair result , but it must of showed it a bit different on the telly , we were SHIT in the first half , we could of had a mountain to climb , no fuckin heart .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

^ Bit unfair,imo. We played very well 2nd half. First half was good in patches, but very poor in others.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> We absolutely murdered them (with girders) in the second half. If Martins and Owen had been playing they would have had a hat-trick each _at least_. Big fat lad singing Blaydon Races again this year. Piss poor refereeing, absolutely piss poor. Clear penalty, btw. Only a complete retard would say it wasn't.



Sorry mate , been a season ticket holder for a lot of years , and seen some derbys and you are writing absoloute shit . i must be a retard , you biased feker .

edit : sorry mate for calling you a biasest fucker , but i'm so fucking angry at what i've just payed good money to watch , spineless fuckers


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ Bit unfair,imo. We played very well 2nd half. First half was good in patches, but very poor in others.



nah trippy , you speak to the people at the match mate , they feked us in the 1st half mate , we were spineless , second  half we improved a bit , but we could of been done over  in the 1st half but we were saved by a good save and the post dont forget .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> nah trippy , you speak to the people at the match mate , they feked us in the 1st half mate , we were spineless , second  half we improved a bit , but we could of been done over  in the 1st half but we were saved by a good save and the post dont forget .



Oh yeah i know, as i said, very poor in some parts. I just think we played better  than you're suggesting, but we all have our own opinions.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh yeah i know, as i said, very poor in some parts. I just think we played better  than you're suggesting, but we all have our own opinions.



To me it just seemed that they were up for it more than us , defo in the 1st half . 2nd half we were the same as them in the 1st , at least we got a point . bad times .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> To me it just seemed that they were up for it more than us , defo in the 1st half . 2nd half we were the same as them in the 1st , at least we got a point . bad times .



Thing is,if you take in to account all the nerves/pressure/injuries etc..you can understand it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 1, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Sorry mate , been a season ticket holder for a lot of years , and seen some derbys and you are writing absoloute shit . i must be a retard , you biased feker .
> 
> edit : sorry mate for calling you a biasest fucker , but i'm so fucking angry at what i've just payed good money to watch , spineless fuckers



We were shit in the first half, no doubt. But they were resorting to long ball in the 2nd and enarly got away with it because their two main strikers are fit. If we'd had a decent team out I think we'd have had it. And yes, you are a retard . 

Atmosphere was shite, though. I think we all sensed it was going to be a difficult game this time. Having said that, their support was really fucking shit. I mean, fucking hell.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> We were shit in the first half, no doubt. But they were resorting to long ball in the 2nd and enarly got away with it because their two main strikers are fit. If we'd had a decent team out I think we'd have had it. And yes, you are a retard .
> 
> Atmosphere was shite, though. I think we all sensed it was going to be a difficult game this time. Having said that, their support was really fucking shit. I mean, fucking hell.



aye i must be a retart spending 545 quid watching that shite . i do know what you's mean though , we were playing our second string , still dont make the pain of 1 (one) point of them unwashed fuckers .  
soz for being so negative , i'm just so gutted .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 1, 2009)

Givens defo gone (undisclosed fee) thought we'd of least got a player out of it , gutted he'd asked for a transfer , thought a decent club would of come in for him at least , never mind he'll happy with with his 100k a week a bit better than his 45k for the last twelve years .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh well. Good luck given.

edit: That's now keegan,milner and given all gone in one season. Great eh?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Game had draw written all over it, to be honest. it was just a question of who had to fight back. If we'd had no injuries and managed to sign Taylor in time we'd have won it comfortably.



Yeah I had it as a draw in my silly accumulator this week.

Sadly satay let me down losing to stoke


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got back. I'll take a point, but if we had a team it would have been 3. 

I have to admit, it was deffo a pen, but when Ameobi strode up to take it I was shitting meself. Penalties are bad enough without letting Ameobi take em.

Changing my opinion on Carrol mind. He's really good in the air and given time, well who knows. Spiderman is the nuts, his crossing may be a bit iffy at times but hes got heart and never gives up, always tracks back and if he loses it he will always try and get it back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Just got back. I'll take a point, but if we had a team it would have been 3.
> 
> I have to admit, it was deffo a pen, but when Ameobi strode up to take it I was shitting meself. Penalties are bad enough without letting Ameobi take em.
> 
> Changing my opinion on Carrol mind. He's really good in the air and given time, well who knows. Spiderman is the nuts, his crossing may be a bit iffy at times but hes got heart and never gives up, always tracks back and if he loses it he will always try and get it back.



Well said.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2009)

given has officially gone.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> given has officially gone.
> 
> 
> dave



We know,sadly.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone know anything about bother nr central station after the match?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 1, 2009)

Probably same as last year. I was tired and cold so went straight home. And I didn't have my SLR on me.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 1, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> anyone know anything about bother nr central station after the match?



a mate got the train back to london and didn't say owt.

I was in the car.


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Just got back. I'll take a point, but if we had a team it would have been 3.
> 
> I have to admit, it was deffo a pen, but when Ameobi strode up to take it I was shitting meself. Penalties are bad enough without letting Ameobi take em.
> 
> Changing my opinion on Carrol mind. He's really good in the air and given time, well who knows. Spiderman is the nuts, his crossing may be a bit iffy at times but hes got heart and never gives up, always tracks back and if he loses it he will always try and get it back.



Jonas was brilliant today, he was trying to skin everyone like he did when he first arrived and he was putting some decent tackles in as well


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 1, 2009)

He was great, he needs some work on the final ball mind.  In the 2nd half he lost the ball and went after about 5 players to get it back. That's the kind of commitment we need if we stand any chance.

Just watched Roy on the sky website. He says he's got two more lined up, not including Taylor. Hopefully they'll come through, and be decent.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 1, 2009)

TBH, Newcastle have been amazingly lucky to keep hold of Given over the last three years or so.

He's utterly, utterly class. I mean, he played behind Bramble and Boumsong and didn't stab the pair of them to death at half term


----------



## isitme (Feb 1, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> He was great, he needs some work on the final ball mind.  In the 2nd half he lost the ball and went after about 5 players to get it back. That's the kind of commitment we need if we stand any chance.
> 
> Just watched Roy on the sky website. He says he's got two more lined up, not including Taylor. Hopefully they'll come through, and be decent.



he was crossing to Carrol and Ameobi and neither of them have worked out moving off the ball yet

from the telly it looked like everyone was playing with more commitment than normal, even in the first half when we weren't laying very well everyone kept their heads up the whole time


----------



## Flashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Good game, the lad with the hair did you proud.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

N'zogbias moved to wigan say setanta(they're talking to him now),i assume this means taylors gone to us.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> N'zogbias moved to wigan say setanta(they're talking to him now),i assume this means taylors gone to us.




Yeah think Taylor came up here yesterday , our lot have just tried to swap Oba for Bent .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Yeah think Taylor came up here yesterday , our lot have just tried to swap Oba for Bent .



Think they denied the Martins thing.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Think they denied the Martins thing.



Looks like another transfer window dissapointment for us , mad that Keanes gone back to Spurs .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

Talksport just confirmed taylors gone to us. Its on wigans site apparently.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 2, 2009)

Zogs gone , Taylor has signed . Zog's giving his transfer fee money to a kids hospital in Wigan and to the Sir Bobby Robson cancer foundation .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow,fair play to zog if true.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wow,fair play to zog if true.



Aye its true , he's just sent David Craig a text . Good on him .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 2, 2009)

Taylor is a great signing. I can't believe we actually pulled that off. Him and Nolan are two great moves in the sea of Toon's stupidity at the moment.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Taylor is a great signing. I can't believe we actually pulled that off. Him and Nolan are two great moves in the sea of Toon's stupidity at the moment.



Agreed. Atleast taylor wont be scoring against us anymore.


----------



## isitme (Feb 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Taylor is a great signing. I can't believe we actually pulled that off. Him and Nolan are two great moves in the sea of Toon's stupidity at the moment.



totally

can't believe we actually signed some useful players for a decent price


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 2, 2009)

I expect to see a few loan signings coming in over the next few days too.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed. Atleast taylor wont be scoring against us anymore.



hes so going to score an own goal on his debut


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I expect to see a few loan signings coming in over the next few days too.



was just thinking that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hes so going to score an own goal on his debut
> 
> 
> dave





hope not!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 2, 2009)

8 mill bid for man citys  Johnson turned down , and another 8 mill bid for a unamed player knocked back .


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> 8 mill bid for man citys  Johnson turned down , and another 8 mill bid for a unamed player knocked back .



I'm not even taking the piss but it's telling that no one wants to buy your club or be bought by you.

Mind you, its not as backwards as buying back your old players...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

Where'd you hear that?(in reply to pigsonthewing)


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Where'd you hear that?



sky sports 5 mins ago .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 2, 2009)

Probably a complete fabrication then. City desperate to offload someone, trying to stir something up.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 3, 2009)

I see the unamed player we bid 8 million for was Keiron Richarson .


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 3, 2009)

nufc.com links to a timesonline article - have a read haterzzz. caulkin speaks sense.http://timesonline.typepad.com/thegame/2009/02/the-biggest-dan.html


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 3, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> nufc.com links to a timesonline article - have a read haterzzz. caulkin speaks sense.http://timesonline.typepad.com/thegame/2009/02/the-biggest-dan.html



Not a bad article, and the guy is spot on. Apathy will be the inevitable end result a few more seasons like this one.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 3, 2009)

At the end of the season, I still love the Toon.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aye.I wish I could leave tho,like Shay


----------



## tarannau (Feb 7, 2009)

Kinnear taken to hospital. Would like to sound positive, but you can't help feeling that it's going to be a problem with his heart again.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Kinnear taken to hospital. Would like to sound positive, but you can't help feeling that it's going to be a problem with his heart again.



Just said on talksport , that he woke up feeling unwell , the club doctor sent him staight to hospital , saying that he was looking very very grey , hope he gets better soon .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, really hope Kinnears alright. 

Anyone else missing given already btw?Just seen 3 top quality saves of his in cities game atm during the first half.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

Rumours abound it's a nobbling


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, really hope Kinnears alright.
> 
> Anyone else missing given already btw?Just seen 3 top quality saves of his in cities game atm during the first half.



Who they playing Boro ? ha ha and he's gone to Citeh for silverware , Boro normally only get one shot on target in a full game and Givens made 3 top drawer saves .

Nah i'm quite happy with Harper in goal , he's not as good as Given , but he aint far behind him either .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Who they playing Boro ? ha ha and he's gone to Citeh for silverware , Boro normally only get one shot on target in a full game and Givens made 3 top drawer saves .



Yeah they're playing boro, who they lost to 8-1 last season,i dunno if you remember?lol You can tell what difference givens making, he's given(no pun intended) the crowd a lift to.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah they're playing boro, who they lost to 8-1 last season,i dunno if you remember?lol You can tell what difference givens making, he's given(no pun intended) the crowd a lift to.



aye 8-1 , i remember that , i think Boro are one of the few teams worse than us at the moment .

What you reckon the score will be today then Trippy , go for an away win , by the odd goal ..... please god .


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

it's a 6 pointer today again i reckon

it was a bit daft giing big joe the toon job with a heart condition innit, it's like giving him a job as a lion tamer....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> aye 8-1 , i remember that , i think Boro are one of the few teams worse than us at the moment .
> 
> What you reckon the score will be today then Trippy , go for an away win , by the odd goal ..... please god .



I'm abit more hopeful since we signed nolan/taylor,and we got 3 players coming back from injury,so hopefully we should win. We need to really.

As i type,given makes another match winning save.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

If the lads lose today it's goodnight Irene


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm abit more hopeful since we signed nolan/taylor,and we got 3 players coming back from injury,so hopefully we should win. We need to really.
> 
> As i type,given makes another match winning save.




2 ex toon lads won them the game by the sounds of things , that Bellemys a gob shite tho eh , he was giving someone the gob walking off the pitch .

yep deffo 6 pointer . Must win this .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

1-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

haha get in!!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

Great start!


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

fucks sake


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

fuck sake 1-1,surprise lol


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

taylor just fell over


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

They canna get a fecking break


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

isitme said:


> taylor just fell over



which one?


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

stevie


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Kinnears gonna have a  fuckin heart attack if he's watching this match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

2-1!!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

2-1 fuck me!!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

Hurrah!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Kinnears gonna have a  fuckin heart attack if he's watching this match.


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

tis game is set to easy mode


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Only 10 fuckin minutes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Been abit quiet  for a few minutes,shite match.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

how much time on the ball does shola want like


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

boring!


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> how much time on the ball does shola want like



no way should shola ever start imo


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

hes bound to score now lol


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

isitme said:


> hes bound to score now lol



i hope so , but he's one lazy feker


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

3-1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah baby

Carson's had a shocking year.


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

get in 

we ar shit like, but they are really really really shit


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

Ameobi cant even be arsed to run after Taylor to celebrate lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Now lets hope they actually have some fucking confidence and hold on to the lead for once.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2009)

Are they playing well because Kinnear is in hospital or playing well _because_ Kinnear is in hospital?


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

agricola said:


> Are they playing well because Kinnear is in hospital or playing well _because_ Kinnear is in hospital?



they aren't playing that well, west brom are just giving us goals whenever we ask


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

isitme said:


> they aren't playing that well, west brom are just giving us goals whenever we ask



It might be just the kinda game we need to get back on track,especially since we've got players back from injury now.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone eles gone off air ? fekin typical , the one game we're winning and it goes off lol


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It might be just the kinda game we need to get back on track,especially since we've got players back from injury now.



I'm saying nowt till after the 2nd half....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> anyone eles gone off air ? fekin typical , the one game we're winning and it goes off lol



is your stream owned by ITV?


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> anyone eles gone off air ? fekin typical , the one game we're winning and it goes off lol



yeah i just lost mine...


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> is your stream owned by ITV?



lol , u got anthor link Trippy please


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> lol , u got anthor link Trippy please



Nah, i wish i did tho!maybe it just cut out cause it was halftime?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah, i wish i did tho!maybe it just cut out cause it was halftime?



Radio it is then


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

iraqgoals is working again


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

west brom just brought an elf on


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

fucking fucks sake


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

3-2


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

wake up newcastle ffs


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 7, 2009)

A draw or loss would be crushing


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Fuckin hell that was tense,at fucking last.


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll take 3 points


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

me to!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> me to!



Good 3 points that , even better with Stoke and Blackburn getting beat .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Good 3 points that , even better with Stoke and Blackburn getting beat .



and boro.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Feb 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> and boro.




Aye Shays still helping us .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aye Shays still helping us .



That's the real reason he played so well.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2009)

It wlouldn't be Toon without a hearts in mouths last 10 minutes. Told you that lovenkrands was decent. 

Ryan Taylor shows everyone how to put a cross in. THAT'S HOW YOU FUCKING DO IT, GEREMI YOU USELESS TWAT.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It wlouldn't be Toon without a hearts in mouths last 10 minutes. Told you that lovenkrands was decent.
> 
> Ryan Taylor shows everyone how to put a cross in. THAT'S HOW YOU FUCKING DO IT, GEREMI YOU USELESS TWAT.


----------



## isitme (Feb 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It wlouldn't be Toon without a hearts in mouths last 10 minutes. Told you that lovenkrands was decent.
> 
> Ryan Taylor shows everyone how to put a cross in. THAT'S HOW YOU FUCKING DO IT, GEREMI YOU USELESS TWAT.



lovenkrands looked really tasty, him and jonas should make us pretty dangerous


----------



## asbestos (Feb 8, 2009)

isitme said:


> no way should shola ever start imo


----------



## isitme (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Ameobi for England. Even Carlton Cole gets a look-in. Another couple of goals and Capello won't be able to ignore wor Shola (previously "the next Alan Shearer" lol).


----------



## tarannau (Feb 8, 2009)

Quite right. Kinnear says he could be the new Fashanu, but I'm thinking he's the successor to Carl Leaburn myself.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 9, 2009)

isitme said:


> lovenkrands looked really tasty, him and jonas should make us pretty dangerous




He did look ok. Was surprised, but not holding my breath as yet because West Brom were hardly defending. 

Still, fuck it, he scored and nearly got another. He looks like hes got pace, especially when you compare him to the auld fellas in the middle.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 10, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Still, fuck it, he scored and nearly got another. He looks like hes got pace, especially when you compare him to the auld fellas in the middle.


best get him on some long cross country runs up the Cheviot to lose that then hadn't we. we dont want anyone with pace near our side.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully if he has pace he won't be able to cross a ball as well. It would make Shola look bad. He not so much a striker and a pinball bumper on legs.


----------



## isitme (Feb 10, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Hopefully if he has pace he won't be able to cross a ball as well. It would make Shola look bad. He not so much a striker and a pinball bumper on legs.


----------



## Limejuice (Feb 11, 2009)

Joe Kinnear needs a heart op.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7876467.stm

My very best wishes to the guy. Hope he's back swearing at journalists soon.

Even so, it seems that everything Mr Ashley touches turns to shite.


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

scolari to toon (more likely we'll get tony adams )


----------



## Limejuice (Feb 11, 2009)

isitme said:


> scolari to toon (more likely we'll get tony adams )


I keep hearing the name Venables being muttered in dark corners.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

I think they're just bringing that name up for more 'cockney' based furore. Dick Van Dyck would be the next most logical choice, obviously.

Shame for Joe really. He deserved better.


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

considering joe kinnear left the game cos of heart problems, newcastle wasn't evactly the wisest choice
managing us is probably more strain on your heart than playing for us


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope his surgery goes well.I hope he walks away too.His health is far more important than where NUFC are going.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 11, 2009)

Its official now, he's set to miss two months due to surgery.Good luck to him.


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its official now, he's set to miss two months due to surgery.Good luck to him.



ouch.  get well soon joe.

so.. who's going to be caretaker then?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2009)

*Former owners Shepherd and Hall got £146m from Newcastle*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/feb/11/newcastle-united-freddy-shepherd-john-hall

_"It was good for us financially," Shepherd acknowledged of his time at Newcastle. "But we were just passing through. The club is an institution which really belongs to its supporters."
_
Oh Fat Freddy, you sentimental old bugger! Thanks for leaving the institution to the loyal fans while you fucked off with all the money!


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

for fucks sake 

even our fucking managers get injured nowadays


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> ouch.  get well soon joe.
> 
> so.. who's going to be caretaker then?





> _Chris Hughton, Kinnear's assistant, took charge of the team on Saturday and will continue to do so in his absence._



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7876467.stm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 11, 2009)

isitme said:


> for fucks sake
> 
> even our fucking managers get injured nowadays



My thoughts also.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 11, 2009)

Hughton proved he was out of his depth last time. Let's hope he's picked up a few things. We could end up with an interim interim.


----------



## Limejuice (Feb 11, 2009)

OK text message received:

Kinnear needs a new heart. Ashley puts Wise in charge. He gets heart of strapping Spanniard no-one's heard of. Obviously Joe carks. 

WTF happened? Ashley demands. 

Wise: To make a profit we transferred his brain, liver, kidneys... 

Ahley: What about the arsehole? 

Wise: N'Zogbia's happy where he is.


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

it's a bit wizard of oz innit


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 13, 2009)

oh fuck,it smells of El Tel as caretaker.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 13, 2009)

Interim caretaker.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 13, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> oh fuck,it smells of El Tel as caretaker.



could be worse Bryan Robson's name was mentioned yesterday 

mind you, if they got Robson in they could then get Tel in later on to help him out, just like at 'Boro


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 20, 2009)

everton with even more injuries than us?

i recall a shearer screamer against the merseyside mackems. bring it on.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully Martins will be back. TOON TOON!


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 20, 2009)

black & white army


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

i reckon we can win this today


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

If you beat Everton I'll eat my kitchen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

So will I.


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> If you beat Everton I'll eat my kitchen.



i'll hold you to that


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

They look a damned good side at the moment, it has to be said.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

This match could go either way i think.


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> They look a damned good side at the moment, it has to be said.



yeah, but they have to come to fortress st james


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> yeah, but they have to come to fortress st james


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

nah i reckon toon have got a bit of confidence back, couple of players coming back. we've got a fucking good team, they just never manage to be 'up for it' for the whole game


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

Shit, why am I posting on this thread, i'm supposed to be helping the west ham thread catch up with this one!  Talk about an own goal!


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Shit, why am I posting on this thread, i'm supposed to be helping the west ham thread catch up with this one!  Talk about an own goal!



it'll never happen 

me and trippy commentate on all the games


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Shit, why am I posting on this thread, i'm supposed to be helping the west ham thread catch up with this one!  Talk about an own goal!



You have finally seen sense by posting on our thread,this should be a proud moment in your life.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> it'll never happen
> 
> me and trippy commentate on all the games



True!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

Time to give that one up renegade.

Lets just be safe in the kneowelge that wer have the second highest [post counted thread. One where the top 5 posters all actually support the club and we actually have the odd good discussion on there.

Much better then this one.



dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Time to give that one up renegade.
> 
> Lets just be safe in the kneowelge that wer have the second highest [post counted thread. One where the top 5 posters all actually support the club and we actually have the odd good discussion on there.
> 
> ...



Very funny,kained!


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

we even have our own trolls on here


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

Fucking hell, everton dangerous just then.


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2009)

got a stream?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

isitme might.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

how the hell did lovenkrands miss!!!what a move.


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

has anyone got a decent stream?


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> got a stream?



i;'m using this one but it keeps skipping

http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/viewer.98.swf?cid=1/527019


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

Justin tv might have one?


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

got a decent one

http://www.iraqgoals.com/en/ch3.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

Should've been allowed to be a goal that, damnit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

Now nolan sent off,it just gets better and better.


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

bastard


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

Why is it whenever we sign anyone, they turn out to be a complete waste of time?


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

he's been good for the other games

didn't see that challenge properly cos of the picture quality, didn't look so bad......


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 22, 2009)

it wasn't a good challenge at all. there was an air of desperation to it.

Lovenkrands: what. a. miss.


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

fuck that lovenkrands one was a sitter


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

That was a back pass!


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

come on oba!


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

it's sort of nice watching us play a dull game of football for a change


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

0-0 it ends,well deserved imo.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 22, 2009)

turgid

and i've had commentary platitudes all match


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

the nolan tackle was really bad. He didn't mean it but double footed to the ankle has to be a sending off.

That game proper bored me. Everton have no one who can pick a pass(that not injured) and you lot are quite rightly playing for the draw.

So boring i did a load of washing up while watching it. Thays bad.


dave


----------



## isitme (Feb 22, 2009)

we should have won really. we were looking much better than them before the sending off

ah well.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

ironically, we have Bolton next.Shame Nolan got sent off,hmmmm


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope you lot get relegated.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> I hope you lot get relegated.



lolz


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> I hope you lot get relegated.



0-0 against ten men. Piss poor no?

Liverpool are crap apparently and they scored five at St James' Park.


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 0-0 against ten men. Piss poor no?
> 
> Liverpool are crap apparently and they scored five at St James' Park.



Yes, but that was back in the days when Stevie G wasnt on the PNC.


----------



## embree (Feb 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> he's been good for the other games
> 
> didn't see that challenge properly cos of the picture quality, didn't look so bad......



it was awful


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 22, 2009)

^ He did apologize for it after i heard.


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ He did apologize for it after i heard.



"I am really glad I didnt break your leg with that frankly imbecilic challenge"

It would also have been considerably better if he, and his teammates, had not tried to deny what he did on the pitch before he got sent off.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> "I am really glad I didnt break your leg with that frankly imbecilic challenge"
> 
> It would also have been considerably better if he, and his teammates, had not tried to deny what he did on the pitch before he got sent off.



maybe that's because we are in a relegation battle right now and can't afford to lose players like him?


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> maybe that's because we are in a relegation battle right now and can't afford to lose players like him?








I dont care where you are in the league, the above is fucking awful.

edit:  though I was told there was a worse challenge in the Bradford - Wycombe game in midweek


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

nothin that can be done about it though,he'll serve his suspension. You just have to get on with it,like we have had to all season,you do realize we've lost players every month or so?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> maybe that's because we are in a relegation battle right now and can't afford to lose players like him?



it was a fucking terrible tackle, frankly fucking disgraceful and as has been said it doesn't matter where the fuck youse are in the league.

If you don't want to lose players and have to battle with 10 men then maybe your players shouldn't go making tackles like that.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> nothin that can be done about it though,he'll serve his suspension. You just have to get on with it,like we have had to all season,you do realize we've lost players every month or so?



Do you often lose players to cuntish tackles like that though?

Though I suppouse with Joey Barton in the team a tackle like that is standard in training.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Do you often lose players to cuntish tackles like that though?
> 
> Though I suppouse with Joey Barton in the team a tackle like that is standard in training.



I am really not interested in arguing over it.I was the first to post here that 'why is it whenever we sign someone they turn out to be a complete waste of fucking time'  incase u didnt notice,in response to Nolan. But yeah what do you expect me to say? Ban him forever? Fuck that.


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> nothin that can be done about it though,he'll serve his suspension. You just have to get on with it,like we have had to all season,you do realize we've lost players every month or so?



As has everyone else, probably noone more so than us now.  

That shouldnt give twats like Nolan carte blanche to go around doing that, he is very lucky that Anichebe wasnt seriously hurt or he would be looking at far more than three games - the challenge was far worse than Taylor's on Eduardo, I mean he has both fucking feet studs up on Anichebe's shin.  

That said, its still not as bad as Saint Steven's on Naysmith:


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> As has everyone else, probably noone more so than us now.
> 
> That shouldnt give twats like Nolan carte blanche to go around doing that, he is very lucky that Anichebe wasnt seriously hurt or he would be looking at far more than three games - the challenge was far worse than Taylor's on Eduardo, I mean he has both fucking feet studs up on Anichebe's shin.
> 
> That said, its still not as bad as Saint Steven's on Naysmith:



Can understand your frustration,but its really not something i have any control over,so can't be arsed arguing about.


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

thing is like, it's football, they are all running about really fast trying to get the ball off each other etc

the made a terrible tackle and got sent off, that sort of thing happens from time to time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> thing is like, it's football, they are all running about really fast trying to get the ball off each other etc
> 
> the made a terrible tackle and got sent off, that sort of thing happens from time to time



Exactly, there's nothing we can do. No point in complaining to us about it...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know what all the fuss is about, it blatently wasn't even a foul. Red card should be rescinded. Stupid whining scouse retards.


Anyway, what a load of fucking shit. I can't believe Lovenkrands missed that shot. Everton looked like they might push for a winner until Ameobi came off. They actually didn't bother marking him! All in all, two shit teams battle it out to show how shit they are.

Piss poor refereeing. Absolutely piss poor.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> It would also have been considerably better if he, and his teammates, had not tried to deny what he did on the pitch before he got sent off.


maybe his teammates didn't realise quite what a challenge it had been? the true severity only became obvious once you had seen the replays.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2009)

That tackle was fucking awful. I'll be surprised if they don't try and increase Nolan's ban if anything. Cuntish type of tackle.


----------



## embree (Feb 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ He did apologize for it after i heard.



oh, that's OK then


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

There wasn't even any contact.


Ameobi for England, btw.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> There wasn't even any contact.



Did you lose your glasses and eyes over the weekend?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> didn't see that challenge properly cos of the picture quality, didn't look so bad......



Drunk were you?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

The TV evidence is wrong.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2009)

do you want a job being west ham's new lawyer???


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

I have already been offered that post. And Newcastle's PR.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I have already been offered that post. And Newcastle's PR.



You could be Arsene Wegers  new eyes


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

chieftain said:


> You could be Arsene Wegers new eyes


 
Who is Arsene Wegers? 

Anyway, that joke is shit for 3 reasons. Also fuck off, you stupid spud retard.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Who is Arsene Wegers?
> 
> Anyway, that joke is shit for 3 reasons. Also fuck off, you stupid spud retard.



Ok Fatty


----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Who is Arsene Wegers?
> 
> Anyway, that joke is shit for 3 reasons. Also fuck off, you stupid spud retard.



Heh.


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

honestly

it was a red card tackle and he got sent off for it. it was a very stupid bit of play, he immediately put his hands up and accepted that he had fucked up. and that, is that


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> honestly
> 
> it was a red card tackle and he got sent off for it. it was a very stupid bit of play, he immediately put his hands up and accepted that he had fucked up. and that, is that



No, he immediately put his hands up and begged not to be sent off, as did his cretinous teammates.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> No, he immediately put his hands up and begged not to be sent off, as did his cretinous teammates.



well yeah, thats what you tend to do. You also appeal for handballs & offsides.


dave


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well yeah, thats what you tend to do. You also appeal for handballs & offsides.
> 
> 
> dave



So he didnt "immediately put his hands up and accepted that he had fucked up", then?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2009)

true, but was hardly a masisve appeal with players surrounding the ref or anything to ge your panties in a twist about.

He appealed, ref todl him to fuck off, sent him off and that was that.


dave


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

exactly. what i mean is, he didn't complain, he went off. apparently he waited in the tunnel before going to the dressing room so he could say sorry to the fella

it was a bad tackle, it wasn't even a cynical one he just made a really bad decision, that's what red cards are for.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Nolan and Newcastle need to be made an example of, isitme. Everton need protection from these vicious thugs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

Indeed,poor  Everton.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

By the way, what was Screech doing in an Everton shirt?


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> By the way, what was Screech doing in an Everton shirt?



i love his hair

feliani or something. always makes me smile when i see him play

must be rubbish for heading tho


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

He missed about 12 headers.


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

but is spose if he gelled it it would give him a bigger 'head' in a way which could come in handy for corners


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

That or pop the ball.


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think you can blame the size of his hair for the missed headers. He doesn't try and hit them with the top of his bonce like some sort of demented Ram Man from Masters of the Universe. He doesn't strike me as a small-foreheaded freak either

Got to be better than an alice band and a swooshy ponytail getting in the way surely? And it allows you to intimidate defenders by looking considerably taller than you actually are from a distance/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, height intimidates the modern professional footballer. He's a lanky streak of piss. His clown hair only makes you keel over with laughter which may be more the point.


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

i think in truth it's more that he's just not that good...

what also gets me is how hot his head must get under that thing running about for 90s minutes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> i think in truth it's more that he's just not that good...
> 
> what also gets me is how hot his head must get under that thing running about for 90s minutes


----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> i think in truth it's more that he's just not that good...
> 
> what also gets me is how hot his head must get under that thing running about for 90s minutes



You can't see, apart from on the helicopter based shot, that he's actually got a heat diffusion venting-pipe built into the middle of his afro. Environmentally friendly convection cooling for the bonce


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You can't see, apart from on the helicopter based shot, that he's actually got a heat diffusion vent built into the middle of his afro.



he's a walking climate change factory


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> i think in truth it's more that he's just not that good...
> 
> what also gets me is how hot his head must get under that thing running about for 90s minutes



he is playing with a cracked bone in his back btw.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly bastard. With thugs like Nolan around he could have been killed.


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> exactly. what i mean is, he didn't complain, he went off. apparently he waited in the tunnel before going to the dressing room so he could say sorry to the fella
> 
> it was a bad tackle, it wasn't even a cynical one he just made a really bad decision, that's what red cards are for.



did you even watch the match?  Of course he complained







"Your punishment is just, referee"


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

i meant afterwards

he probably thought it should have been a yellow since it was just a dodgy tackle in the middle of the park


----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh come on. It's good that he made a quick apology at the end of the half, but you can't seriously be suggesting that he'd suddenly just forgot that he had lost control of his body, leaping forward in a two footed lunge mimicking the style of a second rate Peruvian wrestler.


----------



## isitme (Feb 23, 2009)

nah, but those tackles are sometimes yellows, depends on where the ref is and so on

unless they are through on goal and they get taken out or it's a really obviously cynical challenge, it's not a guaranteed red

2 feet off the ground is meant to be, but it isn't always....


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> nah, but those tackles are sometimes yellows, depends on where the ref is and so on
> 
> unless they are through on goal and they get taken out or it's a really obviously cynical challenge, it's not a guaranteed red
> 
> 2 feet off the ground is meant to be, but it isn't always....



What the fuck are you on about?  That sort of challenge should always be a red if the ref sees it (and if he doesnt, the FA should ban the player anyway).


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Look at my tears, I mean just fucking look at them. There's one over there. Another's just rolled under the fridge.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Feb 23, 2009)

Was deffo a red. 

Good result for us seeing as we were piss poor in the first half. 

Lovenkrands miss was a shocker.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

Cant beleive Ameobi is starting today , Harper; S Taylor, Colo, Bassong, Enrique; Jonas, R Taylor, Butt, Loven; Ameobi, Martins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

I reckon this will be a draw for some reason.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

We need to win these away games , the next 3 home games are gonna be very tough .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Man utd is the next one isn't it?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Man utd is the next one isn't it?



Yeah , then Hull (a) then Arsenal and Chelsea at home .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Goddamn. Lets just hope we don't get injuries,lol.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Goddamn. Lets just hope we don't get injuries,lol.



Duffs injured .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

We have cover for him atleast.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We have cover for him atleast.



Yeah Lovenkrands , but when he was push back into midfield last week he was knackered very quickly , needs a few more matches to get a bit fitter .

we've put a bid in for Henrick Larson apparently .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Yeah Lovenkrands , but when he was push back into midfield last week he was knackered very quickly , needs a few more matches to get a bit fitter .



Don't forget gutierrez also.



pigsonthewing said:


> we've put a bid in for Henrick Larson apparently .



Where'd you hear that then?


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Don't forget gutierrez also.
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you hear that then?




News of the world , he's knocked Hull back .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

I doubt he would come to us tbh, though even at his age it would be a decent signing. Better than Ameobi anyway....


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

if we win we could go up to 11th!


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

of course larrson wouldn't come to us now. he'd only accept pretty easy jobs I reckon


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

that was a sitter


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

All Ameobi had to do was square the ball for Martins and it was 0-1 .


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

ad martins header as well....


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> ad martins header as well....



Yeah he should of at least got it on target , he was proberbly still pissed off Ameobi didn't square the ball in the 1st place .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes,its always ameobi's fault.


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

ah well, it was the best chance of the half....


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yes,its always ameobi's fault.



yep he's shite , he must be brilliant in training and shite in games , cant understand the logic in giving him a new contract , well i do , it means they dont have to shell out on a replacement .


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

he'd be a brilliant striker in the championship


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> he'd be a brilliant striker in the championship



don't get ya hopes up.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

fucks sake , lets just leave Gardener by himself , shite midfield not tracking back .


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

is there a decent stream for this?

iraqgoals hasn't restarted yet


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> is there a decent stream for this?
> 
> iraqgoals hasn't restarted yet



Dunno mate i've got it on the telly .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> is there a decent stream for this?
> 
> iraqgoals hasn't restarted yet



might get one on here http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/index.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Fuck bolton 1-0 up apparently


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Cunts


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fuck bolton 1-0 up apparently



Gardiner , with his 1st kick , they just let him run in alone .


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

fucks sake


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

free kick edge of the box for us , come on Ryan


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> free kick edge of the box for us , come on Ryan



wide


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

I bet Given thought things would be different at Man City.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

Butts injured , Geremi coming on .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

God fucking damnit


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

We played well in the last 30 mins should of had a penalty for hand ball , why the fek he's took Martins off for Viduka with 15 to go is beyond me .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

1-0 full time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Ugh


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

they always play well for 30 miiunutes

dunt mean nowt if we keep losing

still don't reckon we'll go down this year, but noone is going to want to come to newcastle to manage or play, and we haven't got any money even if they did....


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> they always play well for 30 miiunutes
> 
> dunt mean nowt if we keep losing
> 
> ...


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

pigsonthewing;8820123][QUOTE=isitme said:


> they always play well for 30 miiunutes
> 
> dunt mean nowt if we keep losing
> 
> ...



i was just looking at the table and it does look pretty dodgy. it's a bit deceptive tho cos if we won 2 in a row we'd go right up to 11th and think we were safe again. as well as stoke and brom, i reckon blackburn, hull and boro are all even shitter than us


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 1, 2009)

I expected 3 points today.I'm getting less confident every game now.Never thought I'd say this but after seeing Titus last night I want him back


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

isitme;8820134][QUOTE=pigsonthewing said:


> i was just looking at the table and it does look pretty dodgy. it's a bit deceptive tho cos if we won 2 in a row we'd go right up to 11th and think we were safe again. as well as stoke and brom, i reckon blackburn, hull and boro are all even shitter than us



Lets just hope we can win those 2 games on the bounce soon . Absolutly dreading wednesdays match , saying we could get a draw against Man u and lose at Hull , crazy season .


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 1, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I expected 3 points today.I'm getting less confident every game now.Never thought I'd say this but after seeing Titus last night I want him back



Yeah he's having a good season ..... so far .


----------



## isitme (Mar 1, 2009)

thing with titus, he's played well at wigan, i bet n'zogbia goes abroad and turns into a great player in a few years as well

if he was still at toon he'd still be shit tho


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 1, 2009)

I have to say that was totally worth the round trip.


----------



## mod (Mar 2, 2009)

Please sort it out Newcastle. 10 of us (Fulham fans) have flights booked for our last away game at St James Park and if you lot are in the 'dog fight' the fixture will get moved.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 2, 2009)

mod said:


> Please sort it out Newcastle. 10 of us (Fulham fans) have flights booked for our last away game at St James Park and if you lot are in the 'dog fight' the fixture will get moved.



Are the other 18 coming up on the bus ?

Its bound to get moved for the telly .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 4, 2009)

Well we're boned.

Setting off now.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 4, 2009)

a better scoreline than the liverpool game will be a bonus.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

My manc mate is off to this tonight...


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

as long as we don't get humiliated


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

Well after this extremely shite day i've had, hopefully Newcastle cheer me up,i doubt anything good will happen against Man Utd though.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

1-0


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work Geordies. A couple more to be safe please.

I'll settle for a desperate rearguard action and hanging on for dear life though.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

i won't be happy unless we win by 3


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like you're on top too, with Martins whistling a decent chance past the side netting to miss a second. Weirder things have happened than a Geordie win.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

1-1


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2009)

Bollocks. I just turned on the radio to hear 1-1 too.

Still on the attack though. C'mon Toon.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 4, 2009)

Quite an open game so far. Looks like it could be quite high scoring.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

so far....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

This is the first goal van der sar has conceded for quite sometime.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2009)

It's almost tempting me to go down to the local to go and watch the game. I would, but with a couple of notable exceptions, the local Utd crew are about the most uninspiring bunch of library quiet goons. 

Van der Sar sounds like he's flapping all around the place.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

Damnit.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

still time yet


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> still time yet



I admire your optimism,lol.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

ah we're getting killed now


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuck it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

lets face it, its better than what we all thought would happen.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is true Trippy.I was almost hard when we went 1 up.It was good while it lasted.And the fuckin match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

Hopefully it gives us belief for our next fixtures.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

did it finish 2-1? my stream went down


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

that was my prediction as well, could have made some coin....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought we would get battered 3-0, but then i just expect the worst these days anyway. lol


----------



## isitme (Mar 4, 2009)

if we played like that against shit teams we'd be having an ok season....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 4, 2009)

We looked better with Carrol on the pitch. Something to aim for. He's not bad on the ball either. WHo the fuck was supposed to be marking that diving twat? I'm surprised Geremi doesn't take his zimmer frame out with him.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> if we played like that against shit teams we'd be having an ok season....



fact.

did Geremi manage to pass the ball to a black and white shirt?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> if we played like that against shit teams we'd be having an ok season....



That's always the way though, isn't it?  The better teams attack more and leave more space, leaving you to wonder this when it's the shit teams who play heavy football which cause the probs.

TBH I think you lot are in trouble.  They had a table in the paper showing each of the teams near the bottom and their runins, and ranked it according to difficulty, and newcastle's was by far the worst.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That's always the way though, isn't it?  The better teams attack more and leave more space, leaving you to wonder this when it's the shit teams who play heavy football which cause the probs.
> 
> TBH I think you lot are in trouble.  They had a table in the paper showing each of the teams near the bottom and their runins, and ranked it according to difficulty, and newcastle's was by far the worst.



If we play better against bigger teams though, then maybe it isn't so bad....


----------



## ipo (Mar 5, 2009)

newcastle are fucking shite


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Good point well made.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2009)

fucking shite are newcastle


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Season!!!!! Champions League next


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Season!!!!! Champions League next



Championship


----------



## tarannau (Mar 5, 2009)

Watching Spurs and Newcastle fans boast it out is somewhat akin to watching two bald men fight over a comb. Both have the undeserved big club mentality despite little real achievement in recent years

However a lot of supporters think of Newcastle far more fondly, a loveable second team. Whereas Spurs and their supporters are widely seen as deluded, witless cunts, both in the capital and beyond.

And yes Chieftain, you're living down to expectations.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Watching Spurs and Newcastle fans boast it out is somewhat akin to watching two bald men fight over a comb. Both have the undeserved big club mentality despite little real achievement in recent years
> 
> However a lot of supporters think of Newcastle far more fondly, a loveable second team. Whereas Spurs and their supporters are widely seen as deluded, witless cunts, both in the capital and beyond.
> 
> And yes Chieftain, you're living down to expectations.



Well thanks for that Tarannau but I'm quite enjoying the ruckus with Refused and I'm not that fussed what you think.

next please...


----------



## asbestos (Mar 5, 2009)

ipo said:


> newcastle are fucking shite



That's *N*ewcastle, dick splash.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Championship


 


Amazing. You think you're safe now, don't you? All it takes is a win against Pointless FC and they're the World superstars.



tarannau said:


> Watching Spurs and Newcastle fans boast it out is somewhat akin to watching two bald men fight over a comb. Both have the undeserved big club mentality despite little real achievement in recent years.


 
Diffrences: we know we're shit and I'm not boasting, we've actually played in the Champions League.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Well thanks for that Tarannau but I'm quite enjoying the ruckus with Refused and I'm not that fussed what you think.
> 
> next please...


 

lol "ruckus". It's you being made to look like the deluded fuckwit all Spurs fans are.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Amazing. You think you're safe now, don't you? All it takes is a win against Pointless FC and they're the World superstars.



I was referring to Spurs and the championship Rodders


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol "ruckus". It's you being made to look like the deluded fuckwit all Spurs fans are.



sweeping


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Not nearly sweeping enough. And sure you were, Apu. Sure you were.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2009)

*Dense as fuck*



Refused as fuck said:


> Not nearly sweeping enough. And sure you were, Apu. Sure you were.



I'll explain more thoroughly for you next time Rodders.


----------



## isitme (Mar 5, 2009)

a club with a 50'000 capacity stadium which is full every week is pretty big

doesn't mean we aren't shite right now


----------



## chieftain (Mar 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> And sure you were, Apu.



What does Apu mean?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 6, 2009)

It means you're a fuckwit.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It means you're a fuckwit.



Not Apu from the Simpsons then?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 7, 2009)

Apu's way too cool to be a Spuds man.

The closest match to Spurs fans in the Simpsons are the Millhouses, clearly


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Apu's way too cool to be a Spuds man.
> 
> The closest match to Spurs fans in the Simpsons are the Millhouses, clearly




The Van Houtens.


</geek>


----------



## tarannau (Mar 7, 2009)

Ubergeek!


I did actually consider typing that, but the average man of the street would surely know Millhouse over the Van Houtens. They're still Spuds wotevah


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

NUFC faithful


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

*slow hand clap*


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> *slow hand clap*



You still haven't explained the Apu comment, what's the reference? why Apu?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It means you're a fuckwit.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


>



So to illustrate that I'm you consider me a fuck-wit you use Apu the Indian immigrant shop keeper from the Simpsons as an example lacking in  intelligence?????????

I think its got undertones of something entirely different you gutless cunt


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

...






























Anyway...

lol Riquelme


----------



## tarannau (Mar 9, 2009)

To be fair, if Chieftain is asian I can see why that would fuck him off. That said, I have no idea what or who the hell he is either, nor know how anyone would know.

So for clarification Chief, are you asian and taking genuine offence? Or are you reacting to the name of a likeable cartoon character for some unknown reason?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

He's just being a fuckwit. As usual. He editted that bollocks in much later. Obviously it takes a while to get the coggs warmed up and working.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps he really does own a discount minimart and is taking mortal offence. A man's got to sell his wieners somewhere.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> So to illustrate that I'm you consider me a fuck-wit you use Apu the Indian immigrant shop keeper from the Simpsons as an example lacking in  intelligence?????????
> 
> I think its got undertones of something entirely different you gutless cunt



Just seen this edit. Have you actually watched the Simpsons chieftain. Apu's a lot more intelligent than the main man of the main family. 


I suspect this is mock outrage, isn't it?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

I suspect he's a fuckwit.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing of the kind

I'm just suspect of why you would call someone Apu to illustrate them being a fuckwit

Its not mock outrage or outrage of any kind

I'm not Asian

Tarannau as you said Apu's a lot more intelligent than the main man of the main family

Apu is not regarded as a fuckwit 

Why Apu then?


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Just seen this edit. Have you actually watched the Simpsons chieftain. Apu's a lot more intelligent than the main man of the main family.



Yes I have seen the Simpsons. This is why I don't get being called Apu to illustrate me being a fuckwit.



tarannau said:


> I suspect this is mock outrage, isn't it?



It's not any kind of outrage I just suspect there's more to it than an innocent jibe.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I suspect he's a fuckwit.



I suspect you might be a bit of a racist cunt.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2009)

Mega fail on Chieftain's part!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Double fail because he's tried the same thing before.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 10, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Double fail because he's tried the same thing before.



I just don't understand the Apu reference? If you don't want to answer a simple question that's fine but it's made me a bit suspicious of what you're getting at. 

That's the last of it from me.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 10, 2009)

Chieftain, give it up. You tried it on with the mock outrage and failed miserably.

Even a sensitive Heinz 57 type like me thinks you're being a right cock here. Getting animated about a supposedly racist slur which seems nothing of the sort and for no reason at all makes you look like a bit of a calculating cunt scrabbling for the moral high ground if anything. 

I have no idea why Refused used Apu - perhaps it's sounded snappy to him - but your haste and continued hammy actions to try and force a racial aspect on the comment reflects worse on you than him. Give it up. If Refused turns out to be a card carrying BNP member I'll be the first to scream foul


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

i was the the real 6th(7th??) beatle not that apu twat!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I have no idea why Refused used Apu - perhaps it's sounded snappy to him - but your haste and continued hammy actions to try and force a racial aspect on the comment reflects worse on you than him. Give it up. If Refused turns out to be a card carrying BNP member I'll be the first to scream foul



Well, it's not really for me to reveal Refused's identity, but you don't have to be a computer genius to have seen pictures of him on this forum


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 11, 2009)

lol


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know why you're laughing. You could have been photoshopped or simply have used some unsuspecting asian fella's picture to facilitate your cunning racism.

Or that's what Chieftain would like us to believe anyway.


----------



## isitme (Mar 14, 2009)

1-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

we've dominated since the goal though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

1-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isitme (Mar 14, 2009)

that goal was a beaut


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

there's only one taylor only one taylor

Actually there's two,but you get my point.


----------



## isitme (Mar 14, 2009)

coloccinni just had a nervous breakdown there


----------



## isitme (Mar 14, 2009)

I reckon houghton is much better than joe kinnear

under kinnear they always seemed to go all out from the start and then collapse like a pack of cards, at the moment we are playing alright for the whole game


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

1-1 it ends, could've won it though.


----------



## isitme (Mar 14, 2009)

really needed to win


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

We'll survive,maybe only just, but we will.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 16, 2009)

we are fucked.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2009)

With geremi, Butt and Smith in midfield we had no pace or rhythm going forward. Hopefully Hughton will get his act together and realise Geremi is shit and Smith can warm the Bench. We need Ryan Taylor on the right and Gutierrez on the left with Nolan and Butt in the middle until Guthrie is back. It was just crap marking from Bassong let Geovanni in. I reckon if we up our game against the Arse like we did against Man Ure we could snatch it. Mebbes.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

Newcastle will not get relegated this season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2009)

I like to think three of the four teams below us are shit enough for us to be safe this season but we're not safe until we're nowhere near them. Points, ffs.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Mar 17, 2009)

We've got a full squad (apart from Barton) to pick from for the Arsenal game , thats got to be a 1st for this season , there may be light at the end of the tunnel !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 17, 2009)

Lets hope so eh.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Mar 21, 2009)

oh dear, into the bottom three before we even kick off


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Mar 21, 2009)

fuckin hell, oba


----------



## Sunray (Mar 21, 2009)

Thought I'd watch this game.  Very unlucky for NUFC to lose both central defenders but that was a fatal mistake from the bench. 

He was clearly unable to continue so they should have replaced him not spent 5 min with 10 men against a top side esp when the missing man is a defender.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2009)

You're fucked I'm afraid.

Get rid of those Taylor apes (+Barton of course) when you go down, would you?


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 23, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Thought I'd watch this game.  Very unlucky for NUFC to lose both central defenders but that was a fatal mistake from the bench.
> 
> He was clearly unable to continue so they should have replaced him not spent 5 min with 10 men against a top side esp when the missing man is a defender.


 exactly - but that's what happens when you have a managent team made up of nobodies.


----------



## isitme (Mar 23, 2009)

they didn't play terribly

fact is they haven't played that badly for months, just haven't won for about 6 months


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 31, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7975700.stm
Clucking bell


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Sounds like an early April fools joke.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ Sounds like an early April fools joke.



Maybe,Sky are going with it as well
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_5127628,00.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting. Not sure how I feel about that yet.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 31, 2009)

He stood in before.

I like how that grainy piece of shit is the best picture they could find of Shearer. If it was Ryan Giggs standing in as Man Utd's manager there'd be a video montage with Andy Gray wanking as commentary.


----------



## purplex (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck geordies


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 1, 2009)

Stinks of Piss to take the Geordies down!  Thank you Newcastle, once again absolute comedy gold.  Imagine Shearer's face on the last day of the season when relegation is confirmed.   

That said, to be honest I'd be amazed if you didn't stay up this season, then normal abject failure will be resumed on Tyneside.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if the same  eejits will be filmed jumping up and down outside St.James celebrating the comming of their new messiah?


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 1, 2009)

he saved us when Roeder was 'in charge' lets see if he can do it again.

Howay the Lads.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 1, 2009)

Had to happen some day. Think he needs his fucking head examining taking over now. Talk about a last throw of the dice...


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2009)

Does this mean that Shearer won't grace us with his dull presence on MOTD then?

If so, YES, nice one Geordies.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

Bejaysus 

I seem to curse everywhere I live.

Dalian were the 10 year reigning, 'Manchester United of China' before I went there.  As soon as I got there, they had their worst spell in the China league's short history, finishing about 10th on both occasions.

I come to newcastle and look at them


----------



## big eejit (Apr 1, 2009)

Ha! I was sure this was a Guardian April Fools. But it's true!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/apr/01/newcastle-united-alan-shearer-manager


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Stinks of Piss to take the Geordies down! Thank you Newcastle, once again absolute comedy gold. Imagine Shearer's face on the last day of the season when relegation is confirmed.


 
Shearer turned you down, he turned you down, he turned you down.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ashleys given us the biggest April Fools day joke yet.I kept reading we're a laughing stock.Now I know it's true.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2009)

Has panto season started already?!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yes it has.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think it is a bad move to be honest....lets face it Kinnear was and always will be a joke....Shearer may give them enough of a boost to keep them up....what did you have to lose


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Kinnear obviously couldn't be committed enough so Mike Assley had to do something,i guess this was the only option for now.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2009)

Jesus christ though, can you imagine Shearer giving the half time pep talk to inspire the lads? He can't rely on his usual selfish and sophisticated tactic of 'pass the ball to me' anymore and he'll send out the team with his soporific, deeply uninteresting words ringing in their ears. Hmm....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

He might have some ideas, we can only hope.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Surely you mean "the great England striker who has black-and-white blood coursing through his veins, will surely, now he is in the job for which fate has predestined him, inspire this great club and its even greater fans to stay up through a superhuman effort of will"?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 1, 2009)

Least we don't have to hear him droning on on MoTD any more.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Surely you mean "the great England striker who has black-and-white blood coursing through his veins, will surely, now he is in the job for which fate has predestined him, inspire this great club and its even greater fans to stay up through a superhuman effort of will"?


Yeah.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

I was living in Newcastle when Shola Ameobi signed for them and I remember seeing a Chronicle hoarding AMEOBI ON WAY TO ST JAMES' PARK. That's nothing, I thought, there's forty thousand amoebae go there every week...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 1, 2009)

He's been touted as NUFC 'Savior'

Someone with precisely zero managerial experience.  I reckon, its down the tubes time.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunray said:


> He's been touted as NUFC 'Saviour'



But who has not?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris Hughton? He's never been anything other than an 'honest' caretaker, and not in an exciting Hong Kong Phoey way either.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I was living in Newcastle when Shola Ameobi signed for them and I remember seeing a Chronicle hoarding AMEOBI ON WAY TO ST JAMES' PARK. That's nothing, I thought, there's forty thousand amoebae go there every week...



I believe that joke is older than me.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He might have some ideas, we can only hope.


 
We need something. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I believe that joke is older than me.


 
And it makes no sense since Ameobi was playing for the U18's when he signed his professional contract.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

A change in atmosphere alone is worth it in my mind, that plus the possibility of Rob Lee getting back on board.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> And it makes no sense since Ameobi was playing for the U18's when he signed his professional contract.



Your point being?


----------



## Rollem (Apr 1, 2009)

shearer? surely thats an april fools?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

^ I thought so to, but it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Rollem (Apr 1, 2009)

i can't decide which would is cruel


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm watching SSN at the moment and they just said Shearer is the new newcastle manager?  Is that right?

And then they said that Keegan was in charge at the start of the season...

have I gone mad? 

Should liven up the end of the season anyway...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Your point being?


 
Shit joke is shit.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2009)

Couldn't happen to a nicer club.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Shit joke is shit.



Ah, it's not a joke as such: I was indeed living Newcastle, saw that very hoarding, had that very thought.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I was indeed living Newcastle, saw that very hoarding, had that very *thought.*



Thought? too spineless to verbalise you're opinions while living in Newcastle?


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel a lot more positive about this appointment than I did about the return of Special K. (due in part to the recent apathy).

And i'm not even a big Shearer fan, more looking forward to who he's going to get in around him.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Thought? too spineless to verbalise you're opinions while living in Newcastle?


Tell me, do you normally talk out loud to strangers when you're walking along or sitting on the bus? If so, please don't sit next to me.....


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm waiting till april fools is over to pass comment

i remember when newcastle were still decent people used to take the piss out of newcastle, it's just beyond a joke now, the way ashley runs the club is less believable than that soap opera that used to be on sky about a football team. i'm fully expecting owen to die in a carbomb on the last day of the season or something


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 1, 2009)

Always thought he was a cheating cunt so he might give Newcastle, for whom I have a very big soft spot, a chance.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Tell me, do you normally talk out loud to strangers when you're walking along or sitting on the bus? If so, please don't sit next to me.....



You appear to be a football fan who lived for a time in Newcastle, your comments on this thread indicate that you feel nothing but contempt for NUFC.

You must of had a sad and lonely time locked in that head of yours, unable to express your opinions verbally... thank god for the internet eh?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> You appear to be a football fan who lived for a time in Newcastle, your comments on this thread indicate that you feel nothing but contempt for NUFC.



I wonder if that may have been because it gets tiresome to hear people telling you how they're the greatest supporters in the world? Especially as they're not so keen to hear the answer "No you're not".

(Also see Celtic, Barcelona, Liverpool.)


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I wonder if that may have been because it gets tiresome to hear people telling you how they're the greatest supporters in the world? Especially as they're not so keen to hear the answer "No you're not".
> 
> (Also see Celtic, Barcelona, Liverpool.)




Once you get labeled with something in the media it's very hard to shake it off.

There is a lot of tongue firmly in cheek stuff with NUFC, you may of found this if you actually engaged with real life flesh and blood supporters.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

I lived there for the best part of two years. You're _always_ being invited to agree how great they are.

Incidentally it doesn't help that the Chronicle insists on having football-related hoardings _every single day _they publish. Because we're all football daft up her, etcetcetctetc.

So I went to Hartlepool instead.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Ah, it's not a joke as such: I was indeed living Newcastle, saw that very hoarding, had that very thought.


 
Bollocks.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Incidentally my view of Newcastle and their fans is a long way short of "contempt". It's not that sort of thing at all. But they _are_ on my "I hope you lose" list when I'm looking at the fixtures, and I think they're possibly the only team in the last fifteen years that I've wanted Chelsea to beat.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I lived there for the best part of two years. You're _always_ being invited to agree how great they are.



I think you are confusing greatness with plain old enthusiasm.

Glass half full types that on the whole know that the glass is often empty.



Donna Ferentes said:


> Incidentally it doesn't help that the Chronicle insists on having football-related hoardings _every single day _they publish. Because we're all football daft up her, etcetcetctetc.



The Evening Chronic realises that the only way to sell it's piece of shit paper is to put a football story on the back, what else is there to advertise?

You'll find that most fans have contempt for the Chronic and it's sports scribe Anal Oliver, even if they can't help but buy the damn thing.



Donna Ferentes said:


> So I went to Hartlepool instead.



I bet you enjoyed yourself down there.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> The Evening Chronic realises that the only way to sell it's piece of shit paper is to put a football story on the back, what else is there to advertise?



Every day?



asbestos said:


> I bet you enjoyed yourself down there.



I did, actually: they won the first seven games I attended. It was just when the club was turning round under Chris Turner.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> they _are_ on my "I hope you lose" list when I'm looking at the fixtures, and I think they're possibly the only team in the last fifteen years that I've wanted Chelsea to beat.



That actually cheered me up.

So who are your team?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Refers


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2009)

Shearer's never really hidden his desire to get his hands on NUFC. But I wonder whether he'll actually deliver the goods. I don't think he will tbh.


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

there are loads of twats on here and on telly have been going on for years about newcastle fans being all 'oh they think they should win the champions league etc'

it's amazing how some people manage to know what all the fans are thinking better than we do


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Shearer's never really hidden his desire to get his hands on NUFC. But I wonder whether he'll actually deliver the goods. I don't think he will tbh.



he can't be worse than any of the other candidates

unless he's ridiculously bad he should stay in the job for a couple of years which will be a good thing since there hasn't been a manager whose lasted for much more than a season since bobby robson


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Refers



Stevenage?!

Explains everything that does.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> he can't be worse than any of the other candidates
> 
> unless he's ridiculously bad he should stay in the job for a couple of years which will be a good thing since there hasn't been a manager whose lasted for much more than a season since bobby robson



If he gets along with Ashley, he'll be okay as far as the boardroom is concerned. But Shearer is going to have to do more than accept plaudits and adoration for his past achievements. This is what I said when Keegan was appointed and look what happened to him. Tbh, I think Shearer actually wants to buy the club, so he can have total control. Not a bad thing but on the other hand....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> there are loads of twats on here and on telly have been going on for years about newcastle fans being all 'oh they think they should win the champions league etc'
> 
> it's amazing how some people manage to know what all the fans are thinking better than we do



Aye I know what you mean, doesn't really bother me anymore cause its such a boring/old tactic of theirs.


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

i wouldn't be surprised if shearer ended up doing something like that, he could probably afford it if we got relegated as well


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Stevenage?!
> 
> Explains everything that does.



Actually, here you go, a couple of extracts from match reports around the Stevenage game from the fans favorite NUFC.com:

Before the game at Stevenage:

Kenny Dalglish and the Newcastle board have succeeded in turning the whole football community against us with their totally unreasonable behaviour about the venue for the Stevenage game. The huge majority of Newcastle fans support Stevenage in their wish to play the game at their own ground. If (as The Sun reported today) Dalglish rang up Borough Chairman Victor Green to let him know, "We're not frightened of playing you - we'll even play you on Hackney Marshes", then the bloke is heading on a rapid downward spiral in the eyes of the fans.

And after the replay (and following some ridiculous shit stirring/martyrdom by Fairclough & the chairman):

The vitrionic war of words continued after the game with Fairclough making the most of the fact that his side were booed. What did he expect after his and the Stevenage's Chairman's wind-up crusade? I hope he unreservedly apologises to his players for ensuring their inevitable hostile reception.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Actually, here you go, a couple of extracts from match reports around the Stevenage game



Not sure I see relevance: mind you, "ah, it must be because you're from X" is a very Newcastle-like reaction, isn't it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> i'm waiting till april fools is over to pass comment
> 
> i remember when newcastle were still decent people used to take the piss out of newcastle, it's just beyond a joke now, the way ashley runs the club is less believable than that soap opera that used to be on sky about a football team. i'm fully expecting owen to die in a carbomb on the last day of the season or something



You're making us look halfway to respectable.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Not sure I see relevance: mind you, "ah, it must be because you're from X" is a very Newcastle-like reaction, isn't it?



Well seeing as that game was hyped up to be the next Hereford, and the bad blood caused by certain paid employees of both teams, it certainly goes someway to explain the rather over the top disdain you have for NUFC.

And you now attempt to tar us with the xenophobic brush... tut, tut.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> W it certainly goes someway to explain the rather over the top disdain you have for NUFC.



Only in the sense that the inability of some Newcastle fans to understand or accept what it is about them that annoys other people goes a long way to explain that very annoyance. You can't accept that it's _you_.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

(Similarly, a lot of Manchester United glory-hunters can't accept that it's their glory-hunting that gets to people. So they say "ah, it's because they're jealous", or similar. But it's not that, it's _them_.)


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if shearer ended up doing something like that, he could probably afford it if we got relegated as well



He must have a sizeable wedge stashed away from his playing days and his stint as a pundit on the Beeb to afford it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> He must have a sizeable wedge stashed away from his playing days and his stint as a pundit on the Beeb to afford it.



Not enough to buy a football club, though. He'd be the front man for whoever _did_, and so he wouldn't actually be the man in charge.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Only in the sense that the inability of some Newcastle fans to understand or accept what it is about them that annoys other people goes a long way to explain that very annoyance. You can't accept that it's _you_.



Oh noez, you find us annoying. Get out of this thread then,yeah? Ok. 

Tell me,if we annoy you so much, why on earth do you read our thread?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Tell me,if we annoy you so much, why on earth do you read our thread?



We read lots of things that annoy us: that's the internet, isn't it? I mean if you don't want to read contrary opinions, why log on?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2009)

Will they be opening up the stadium at a lunchtime again so tens of thousands can turn up to witness the great occasion?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> We read lots of things that annoy us: that's the internet, isn't it? I mean if you don't want to read contrary opinions, why log on?



But if we annoy you that much, just piss off to another thread. You do have a choice,you know.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> But if we annoy you that much, just piss off to another thread. You do have a choice,you know.



As do you.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Only in the sense that the inability of some Newcastle fans to understand or accept what it is about them that annoys other people goes a long way to explain that very annoyance. You can't accept that it's _you_.



Is this empirical knowledge of which you speak? cause it could just be down to  those fans you spoke to thinking you were a twat.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Will they be opening up the stadium at a lunchtime again so dozens (which "become" tens of thousands on Sky Sports News) can turn up to witness the great occasion?


 
Fixed. 

You may to surprised to find many of Newcastle's residents are gainfully employed. I'm at work right now, in fact, and not (as you might expect) at SJP chanting in a comedy accent wearing a toon shirt and charva uniform.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> As do you.



Ofcourse. You finished with your boring attacks yet btw?

Oh please do continue, your attacks are sooo creative. 'Newcastle fans are all glory hunters''newcastle fans are so annoying' blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 'Newcastle fans are all glory hunters''



I don't recall my saying that - could you refer?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Is this empirical knowledge of which you speak?



Yeah. I know quite a lot of people who've lived in Newcastle but aren't from there. Most of them, like me, rather like the place. But as a rule - and with some exceptions - they tend to find the "we're the best fans in the world" thing tends to get on their wicks, and the natural reaction to this is to not be disappointed when the Toon get beat.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> He'd be the front man for whoever _did_, and so he wouldn't actually be the man in charge.



I knew you would have at least one interesting contribution.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck Alan.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I don't recall my saying that - could you refer?



Its just your general attitude towards us. Comparing us to those man utd glory hunters, saying we all think were the best, etc. Now personally, I don't think you know us well enough to judge us like you have been in this thread. Easy to do online i guess though. 

But if we annoy you,please go away from my/our thread. Otherwise,I don't take your opinions about us seriously.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its just your general attitude towards us.



In other words, you were making it up?


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Yeah. I know quite a lot of people who've lived in Newcastle but aren't from there. Most of them, like me, rather like the place. But as a rule - and with some exceptions - they tend to find the "we're the best fans in the world" thing tends to get on their wicks, and the natural reaction to this is to not be disappointed when the Toon get beat.



How exactly does this 'we're the best fans in the world' thing manifest itself?

Do you approach someone in a black and white scarf and say, 'what did you think about the game today?' to be met with 'we're the best fans in the world'. 
Do you then mention the finer points of the qualities you like in a good centre back to be told 'we're the best fans in the world'.

?

All seems a bit lazy on your part really.. btw, were these friends of yours from Stevenage as well?


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

there is so much bullshit talked about newcastle fans, usually by people who believe the telly. like when newcastle were good and they always used to film the fat guy with his top off and idiots were spouting 'all you lot are a bunch of fat alkies, but you love your club, respect to you'

now we are shit and it's all 'you all think your club is man utd, you're in denial' etc etc

it's so fucking lazy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, you know what you're doing.(donna)


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> btw, were these friends of yours from Stevenage as well?



I'm not sure that twenty-five years I know anybody else from Stevenage, since you ask.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> there is so much bullshit talked about newcastle fans, usually by people who believe the telly. like when newcastle were good and they always used to film the fat guy with his top off and idiots were spouting 'all you lot are a bunch of fat alkies, but you love your club, respect to you'
> 
> now we are shit and it's all 'you all think your club is man utd, you're in denial' etc etc
> 
> it's so fucking lazy



Yep.I agree.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> How exactly does this 'we're the best fans in the world' thing manifest itself?
> 
> Do you approach someone in a black and white scarf and say, 'what did you think about the game today?' to be met with 'we're the best fans in the world'.
> Do you then mention the finer points of the qualities you like in a good centre back to be told 'we're the best fans in the world'.



Not as such but not completely differently. What happens is that when people learn you're interested in football people will start doing their "sack the board" speech, to which I might in principle be in agreement. But then they start giving their rationale, which tends to go something like "you've got this club here, massive potential, best fans in the world, and...."

It's almost as interesting as hearing Celtic fans tell you how great they are.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyway, i'm just concentrating on the next game v Chelsea atm. Maybe this appointment of Shearer will give us the lift we need.

Oooh wait,now i'm a stupid fan for believing in my team,oh dear.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Not as such but not completely differently. What happens is that when people learn you're interested in football people will start doing their "sack the board" speech, to which I might in principle be in agreement. But then they start giving their rationale, which tends to go something like "you've got this club here, massive potential, best fans in the world, and...."
> 
> It's almost an interesting as hearing Celtic fans tell you how great they are.



Its football clichés like when most callers to five live start with "Live long xxxxxx supporter". 

Most clubs have a fan cliché attached.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

We're going to beat Chelsea 50-0 and qualify for the Champions League.

[/Spuds]


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2009)

Just out of interest, why did Shearer desert his country?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Just out of interest, why did Shearer desert his country?


 
lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> We're going to beat Chelsea 50-0 and qualify for the Champions League.
> 
> [/Spuds]



No no no no no,that's us remember!!1111


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Most clubs have a fan cliché attached.



Yes they do and most fans of most clubs are pretty much the same, I think. But in some clubs some things are more prominent, and I think it's true of this particular club and this particular thing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Infact, we'll win 60-0.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

And win the FA/league cup/qualify for champions league next season, because Shearers our new manager. YEEEEAHHHHH

You done now Donna?


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

the thing with newcastle fans complaining about the club underachieving is because it is underachieving

it's not liverpool or man utd, we don't expect to win the league, but if you look at a club that is 'achieving' like portsmouth, most toon fans would be happy with their 5 years, in europe a couple of times, a couple of cup finals and one cup, fairly steady in the league (till this year) and newcastle is a much bigger club than them

of course it's frustrating to see the state of the club at the moment where no managers would touch us and it's the 3rd season in a row we've been relegation candidates, any fans would be pissed off with that, and not because we expect champions league football, because it's not beyond our grasp, and specially since the stadium is always full and the club has the money to bring players in

and i'd also refer donna to the countless other stupid arguments about how newcastle fans suck so much etc on this thread


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> the thing with newcastle fans complaining about the club underachieving is because it is underachieving
> 
> it's not liverpool or man utd, we don't expect to win the league, but if you look at a club that is 'achieving' like portsmouth, most toon fans would be happy with their 5 years, in europe a couple of times, a couple of cup finals and one cup, fairly steady in the league (till this year) and newcastle is a much bigger club than them



Yeah.  Also it would be good to see some of the bigger underachivers like newcastle, spurs, citeh, us, etc, somehow shake up the big 4.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> of course it's frustrating to see the state of the club at the moment where no managers would touch us



Well of course that's hilarious, but do you think that the Keegan hysteria did you any favours in anybody's minds but your own?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Keegan was doing a decent job, better than Kinnear. Assley fucked it up. Now he's trying to make up for it with Shearer.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

He's not the Messiah, he'a a very mediocre boy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

But a home crowd favourite. Which may add to the atmosphere at our home ground,which may help us enough, but we'll wait and see.


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah.  Also it would be good to see some of the bigger underachivers like newcastle, spurs, citeh, us, etc, somehow shake up the big 4.



villa are having a decent shot this season, i think that any of the 2nd string of clubs have got the resources to get in the top4 with the right manager and so on


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> But a home crowd favourite.



Well indeed. But to everybody else, part of that home crowd's mythology.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Well indeed. But to everybody else, part of that home crowd's mythology.



So we should just be dead quiet then? Yeah your logic sounds successful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

So what Donna is basically saying is,we are annoying because we love the club?  Awww, too bad.


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Well of course that's hilarious, but do you think that the Keegan hysteria did you any favours in anybody's minds but your own?



that whole thing was nothing to do with the fans, of course we were happy when keegan came back and we started playing well, but that isn't the reason the club is such a shambles. that was down to the chairman having a weird setup with dennis wise (keegan wasn't the board's first choice of appointment, he was the only person desperate enough to accept the weird transfer setup)

i don't see how the fans getting behind a popular manager and then showing their anger when it all fucked up after a few months and the club went back into chaos 

that was the boards fault not the fans, his appointment and resignation


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> So we should just be dead quiet then? Yeah your logic sounds successful.



Doesn't sound like my logic to me. Try again?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Doesn't sound like my logic to me. Try again?



Then wtf are you saying? Quiet down for your pleasure? You say we shouldn't have home crowd favourites, we should just shut up like they don't exist,otherwise,we 'annoy' you(oh noez). Yeah, good advice.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't see how the fans getting behind a popular manager



I think it may be connected with _how_ popular he was and whether that reflected his actual performance (and well-known flaws) as a manager of a number of different teams. And all that had more than a little to do with self-image.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Then wtf are you saying? Quiet down for your pleasure? You say we shouldn't have home crowd favourites, we should just shut up like they don't exist. Yeah, good advice.



0/2. Come on, you can do better than this, surely?


----------



## christonabike (Apr 1, 2009)

Newcastle will be in red and white when Red Bull fuck you the same way they did Austria Saltzburg

BIG RUMOURS!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> 0/2. Come on, you can do better than this, surely?



Ah, what a way to avoid explaining your opinion.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Newcastle will be in red and white when Red Bull fuck you the same way they did Austria Saltzburg
> 
> BIG RUMOURS!



lol


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ah, what a way to avoid explaining your opinion.



I have a preference for explaining opinions I hold rather than ones I do not.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I have a preference for explaining opinions I hold rather than ones I do not.



Meaning 'i'm not going to explain what I mean because I know my logic is full of shit'

No worries.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> villa are having a decent shot this season, i think that any of the 2nd string of clubs have got the resources to get in the top4 with the right manager and so on



I think that if zola can keep on doing what he's doing, if we can get our financial shit sorted and get a new owner who doesn't need to sell everyone, we ought to be a pretty good side


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

That's OK: you show me where I said anything that amounts "You say we shouldn't have home crowd favourites, we should just shut up like they don't exist" and I'll deal with it. But I think you'll be obliged to resort to an Internet Implied.

Bear in mind I've already caught you out making up my opinions once this afternoon.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think that if zola can keep on doing what he's doing, if we can get our financial shit sorted



And how many potential court cases away from that are the club, do you think?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think that if zola can keep on doing what he's doing, if we can get our financial shit sorted and get a new owner who doesn't need to sell everyone, we ought to be a pretty good side



I've been impressed with Zola so far actually. Good luck to him(except the times they face us, obviously).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> That's OK: you show me where I said anything that amounts "You say we shouldn't have home crowd favourites, we should just shut up like they don't exist" and I'll deal with it. But I think you'll be obliged to resort to an Internet Implied.
> 
> Bear in mind I've already caught you out making up my opinions once this afternoon.




You said' to everyone else its all part of the 'home crowds mythology' As though thats what annoys you? If not, you're not making yourself clear.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

And you got from "home crowd's mythology" to somewhere completely different how, precisely?

I've seen Billy Whitehurst get closer to the target than you.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Well indeed. But to everybody else, part of that home crowd's mythology.



Mythology?

A man that played for us during a dark time at the club? A man who brought back memories of the team Newcastle used to be, and had not been for nearly 3 decades despite still getting some big crowds to watch some pretty dire football?
A man who then came back as manager to save the club from certain extinction and took us within a few seasons to almost wining the Premiership, playing some of the most open attacking football most of us at that point had ever seen? 
I had mixed feelings about his return as I feared what eventually happened, would happen, but i'll never forget the above.

And if you want to know what this club is built on, it's not SKY tv.

Here's some more club 'mythology' for you:

 1897/98 Newcastle were the first club in the world outside of the top flight to average over 10,000 for league games - 11,545.

- Newcastle are the first and ONLY club in the world to average over 50,000 for top flight and 2nd grade football (56,283 Division Two 1947/8 and 53,839 in Division One 1948/49).

- 1906/07 Newcastle were the first club in the world to average over 30,000 for league games - 33,235.

- 1946/47 Newcastle were the first club in the world to attract over 1 million for league games.

- 1947/48 Newcastle were the first club in the world (along with Arsenal and Man Utd) to average over 50,000 for league games - Newcastle 56,283; Arsenal 54,982; Man Utd 54,890.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> And you got from "home crowd's mythology" to somewhere completely different how, precisely?
> 
> I've seen Billy Whitehurst get closer to the target than you.



Sure, whatever. Explain what you mean then. You linked 'home crowds mythology' with my message about shearer being a home crowd favourite. Like its a bad thing??


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, now I see the source of your confusion. No. I was linking it with Keegan (although by God there's some self-delusion going on with Shearer too) and the bizarre reaction to his reappointment.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Ah, now I see the source of your confusion. No. I was linking it with Keegan (although by God there's some self-delusion going on with Shearer too) and the bizarre reaction to his reappointment.



I've been fairly balanced with my opinion about shearer, please don't take those sarcastic comments from me about how great we'll do seriously. As for keegan, well, that's just something you'll never understand i suppose.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> As for keegan, well, that's just something you'll never understand



Oh, believe me, I was raised a Roman Catholic. But I've seen Easter street processions with a greater sense of rationality.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Besides which - you can't tell people how they'll never understand, and then deny that Newcastle fans think there's something different about their club.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Besides which - you can't tell people how they'll never understand, and then deny that Newcastle fans think there's something different about their club.



The difference is Keegan was a player and a manager at our club.

So obviously we'll see him differently than the fans of all those teams we played against, to see that as elitist in some way, as you seem to be suggesting, is total bollocks.

Despite having the same intention as every other club, our history makes us different.

The same goes for every other team.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> The difference is Keegan was a player and a manager at our club.
> 
> So obviously we'll see him differently than the fans of all those teams we played against, to see that as elitist in some way, as you seem to be suggesting, is total bollocks.
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> to see that as elitist in some way, as you seem to be suggesting,



And there we have - the "internet seem".

Let's try again.

Saying "you'll never understand", as if you had to be a Newcastle fan to have an insight into how this set of football fans think about a certain football manager, is precisely the sort of self-mythologising which makes other people raise their eyebrows. It's the Myth of Newcastle.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

I mean you can see that Keegan was manager when Newcastle reached the top of the league. But you can also see that he bottled it, _he_ did, and you can see that because he's had similarly crises of nerve everywhere else he's managed.

Now it would be possible to take a balanced view of that (Manchester City fans tend to be able to do this, for instance) but not when you have a Myth to protect. This is where it is helpful to have been raised a Catholic.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> ... that Newcastle fans think there's something different about their club.


 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

Let's discuss Oxford and Jim Smith, for instance. There are certainly Oxford fans who, when Smith was re-appointed a few weeks before the club fell out of the League, thought he would take the club back to its glory days. They continued to think it when the club was ten points clear (which may sound familiar halfway through the following Conference season. Until it all fell apart, as those of us who'd noticed that Smith was probably an alcoholic had predicted.

However, even at the height of it all you didn't have people flocking to the ground like they were going to touch him for the scrofula. You didn't have the widespread hysteria. Because you didn't have the Myth.


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Let's discuss Oxford and Jim Smith, for instance. There are certainly Oxford fans who, when Smith was re-appointed a few weeks before the club fell out of the League, thought he would take the club back to its glory days. They continued to think it when the club was ten points clear (which may sound familiar halfway through the following Conference season. Until it all fell apart, as those of us who'd noticed that Smith was probably an alcoholic had predicted.
> 
> However, even at the height of it all you didn't have people flocking to the ground like they were going to touch him for the scrofula. You didn't have the widespread hysteria. Because you didn't have the Myth.



you didn't have people flocking to the ground....

people have been flocking to newcastle with or without keegan, it's one of the few clubs that is pretty much always full no matter what, don't see how that's a bad thing that the fans still support the club through the bad times

it is quite rare, but there's nowt wrong with it


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> However, even at the height of it all you didn't have people flocking to the ground like they were going to touch him for the scrofula.


 
This obviously happens.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

isitme said:


> it's one of the few clubs that is pretty much always full no matter what



This is the Myth as well. I've been in that ground when it's been half-empty. (Matter of fact, I've been in there with fewer than ten thousand people in it, though that's not provable as the game concerned was called off at half-time and hence there's no official attendance.)


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> And there we have - the "internet seem".



Very observant, the word was 'seem' and it was posted on the 'internet'.




Donna Ferentes said:


> Let's try again.
> 
> Saying "you'll never understand", as if you had to be a Newcastle fan to have an insight into how this set of football fans think about a certain football manager, is precisely the sort of self-mythologising which makes other people raise their eyebrows. It's the Myth of Newcastle.



Hogwash.

If people have a similar shared interest to each other they'll tend to get together to discuss/carry out that interest, the fact that a point of discussion itself relates to the actual survival of that particular shared interest means that those involved tend to have a strong opinion about this point, something that those without a particular interest in the original shared interest don't tend to have.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> ..though that's not provable...


 
*gasp*


----------



## isitme (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> This is the Myth as well. I've been in that ground when it's been half-empty. (Matter of fact, I've been in there with fewer than ten thousand people in it, though that's not provable as the game concerned was called off at half-time and hence there's no official attendance.)



this has been the first season where you have been able to get tickets easily for about 15 years,


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> If people have a similar shared interest to each other they'll tend to get together to discuss/carry out that interest, the fact that a point of discussion itself relates to the actual survival of that particular shared interest means that those involved tend to have a strong opinion about this point, something that those without a particular interest in the original shared interest don't tend to have.



Well, in so far as this piece of verbiage is comprehensible - hogwash indeed. If Newcastle are a club like other clubs, then the reactions and feelings of their fans are comprehensible to other fans. It's only if they're something different and special that it becomes something outsiders wouldn't understand. Otherwise, what's to _not_ understand? Manager nearly wins title? Is that a hard thing, beyond the grasp of people outwith Tyneside?


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Well, in so far as this piece of verbiage is comprehensible - hogwash indeed.



I wrote that especially for you, thanks.



Donna Ferentes said:


> If Newcastle are a club like other clubs, then the reactions and feelings of their fans are comprehensible to other fans. It's only if they're something different and special that it becomes something outsiders wouldn't understand. Otherwise, what's to _not_ understand? Manager nearly wins title? Is that a hard thing, beyond the grasp of people outwith Tyneside?



I've already answered this above, but just for you sweetie:

That manager also played for us and saved us from extinction, he got the team playing the best football many of us had ever seen played by Newcastle, of course we're going to treat the bloke differently than other fans would.

And not all of us were keen on his second return as manager (apprehensive being the word).


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 1, 2009)

asbestos said:


> That manager also played for us and saved us from extinction, he got the team playing the best football many of us had ever seen played by Newcastle, of course we're going to treat the bloke differently than other fans would.



Of course you might, but that's not the issue.

(a) I think you treat him differently to how other fans would treat _anybody_ ;

(b) there's nothing incomprehensible about it, no "you wouldn't understand". Unless....


----------



## asbestos (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Of course you might, but that's not the issue.
> 
> (a) I think you treat him differently to how other fans would treat _anybody_ ;



Well I wouldn't suck his knob if that's what you're getting at.



Donna Ferentes said:


> (b) there's nothing incomprehensible about it, no "you wouldn't understand". Unless....



You've lost me, I don't recall saying "you wouldn't understand", I'm saying that there are differing elements that may or may not be experienced the same way by others. (see my last post).


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Is this not an April Fools day joke then


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Nah doesn't seem so(if it is its not a good thing for Assley to do at this stage).. Ian Dowie's the number 2 also.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ian Dowie's the number 2 also.



Thats what makes me think it is a joke . Dowie FFS


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

You would say that to anyone they appointed,though.

Btw if its a joke, then they're the fools for breaking this story before today officially started. lol


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You would say that to anyone they appointed,though.
> 
> Btw if its a joke, then they're the fools for breaking this story before today officially started. lol




Its no joke , he was at the training ground today . He's on a no lose aint he , saturday will be interesting and a wicked atmosphere .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

^ Good to hear.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 1, 2009)

Its all a bit mad. Am pleased, mostly, but also confused. Shearer can't lose and if he keeps us up is on for a massive bonus. He doesn't even have to be a good manager, his presence and the new manager rule should provide a bounce big enough to keep us up. But I honestly have no idea what he will be like as a manger. Though getting Dowie in as assistant is a good move.

What is Ashley on though? Why wait so long? If Big Al keeps us up and stays on he will be in a massively strong position as Ashley cannot afford to but to bow to his demands as he cannot be seen to have driven out another Geordie legend with his crazy management structure.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 1, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Its all a bit mad. Am pleased, mostly, but also confused. Shearer can't lose and if he keeps us up is on for a massive bonus. He doesn't even have to be a good manager, his presence and the new manager rule should provide a bounce big enough to keep us up. But I honestly have no idea what he will be like as a manger. Though getting Dowie in as assistant is a good move.
> 
> What is Ashley on though? Why wait so long? If Big Al keeps us up and stays on he will be in a massively strong position as Ashley cannot afford to but to bow to his demands as he cannot be seen to have driven out another Geordie legend with his crazy management structure.



Crazy aint it . I think getting Dowie in assistant is a good move , wonder if Rob Lee will be coming too ? 
One things sure its going to be bouncing on saturday .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2009)

Better than just sinking into the relegation zone and not doing anything,imo.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh it is, not saying he shouldn't have done it, Just dont understand why he didn't do it ages ago. I mean Kinnear had a triple heart bypass, he was never coming back to manage. Well that and hes a fucking clown as a manager. Ashley never says owt, but he came out last week to say Hughton and Calderwood would take us to the end of the season and a week later we have a u-turn. I just don't understand what is happening. 

Still at least Wise will be out and Shearer hates the chippy little cunt. Which is nice.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 1, 2009)

XerxesVargas said:


> Oh it is, not saying he shouldn't have done it, Just dont understand why he didn't do it ages ago. I mean Kinnear had a triple heart bypass, he was never coming back to manage. Well that and hes a fucking clown as a manager. Ashley never says owt, but he came out last week to say Hughton and Calderwood would take us to the end of the season and a week later we have a u-turn. I just don't understand what is happening.
> 
> Still at least Wise will be out and Shearer hates the chippy little cunt. Which is nice.


Yeah , they seem to think he's already cleared his desk in London , he did spot one goodun so far though ( if it was him that spotted him) Niall Ranger seems to be a canny player , watch him the other night and he was very good .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Liking Shearer/Dowie's press conference atm.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 2, 2009)

What happens if Shearer is shit ? He has no management experience so is he just a figure head to inspire the team while Dowie does all the work ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wait and see,then judge,something most people seem incapable of.


----------



## isitme (Apr 2, 2009)

he'll blatantly not just be sitting. he'll be working in training every day and shouting at them and picking the team etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 2, 2009)

isitme said:


> he'll blatantly not just be sitting. he'll be working in training every day and shouting at them and picking the team etc



True


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 2, 2009)

Alan sounded confident.The Toon seems to be buzzing once again.I hope this all works out.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad he's got someone experienced in with him. I hope they stay on if we go down.

Fuck Dennis Wise. I hope he manages Chelsea when they sack Hiddink for not winning the Champions League.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2009)

What! He's brought in yet another southerner !?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 2, 2009)

Champions League next year?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2009)

Always.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Really interested  to see how motivated the players look this weekend.I think that'll be key.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Champions League next year?



ChampionSHIP maybe


----------



## Bomber (Apr 2, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> ChampionSHIP maybe



No chance !!  See Charlton/Southampton/Leeds etc. Wonder who the next Toon Messiah will be ? They are a bit like buses aren't they !!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Continue rolling those eyes. Were used to it now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

Shearer is clearly on a win-win.


----------



## isitme (Apr 4, 2009)

5-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2009)

60-0


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 4, 2009)

Dead cat bounce....


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> 5-0




Lol.

Shame you will have a hard time finding championship games to watch next season in China! 


  

Sorry but


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2009)

2-0 loss,as expected. Should've had a goal also but it wasn't allowed. Tough game as ever, atleast it wasn't a 4 or 5-0 defeat.


----------



## isitme (Apr 4, 2009)

same again, played ok but didn't take our chances, wasn't expecting better tbh

i reckon we need 10 points to stay up which is doable


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2009)

Most of the other results went our way to, apart from a couple.


----------



## isitme (Apr 4, 2009)

blackburn and stoke won

we are 5 points behind stoke i think

we aren't completely fucked, but everyone seems to be hitting form except us boro and wba


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2009)

+ sunderland


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm beginning to think it's pointless starting Oba with Owen.I still think we're fucked and sadly Shearer's going to be remembered as the manager who took us down.I hope I'm wrong but I just can't see light at the end of the tunnel now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm beginning to think it's pointless starting Oba with Owen.I still think we're fucked and sadly Shearer's going to be remembered as the manager who took us down.I hope I'm wrong but I just can't see light at the end of the tunnel now.



I think that's a bit unfair to tag Shearer with that if it does happen, but we all know what the media is like....keep the faith though.


----------



## isitme (Apr 4, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm beginning to think it's pointless starting Oba with Owen.I still think we're fucked and sadly Shearer's going to be remembered as the manager who took us down.I hope I'm wrong but I just can't see light at the end of the tunnel now.



owen was totally out of place today, he needs a bigger forward to play off of

i don't think we are quite fucked. like i said we need 10 points from 7 games which is doable

and shearer won't get the blame even if we don't stay up it won't be blamed on him


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2009)

Shearer out!

Get rid of the northern mafia !!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> owen was totally out of place today, he needs a bigger forward to play off of



Shearer should come out of retirement and become a 'player-manager' for just 7 games.


----------



## isitme (Apr 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Shearer should come out of retirement and become a 'player-manager' for just 7 games.



noooooooooo


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2009)

there's only one Freddie Sheppard . . . !


----------



## Sunray (Apr 5, 2009)

4-4-2 against one of the best teams in the league.

Even I know that you'd not do that.  4-4-2 need a solid team, with someone in the midfield that can regularly protect the back 4.

Don't make Michael Owen captain.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah,should've been 5-4-1 but even then we would lose 2-0 tbh.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

4-4-2 is dead in general


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Newcastle's defence is dead in general



Agreed.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

Well that's true too. Interesting that Titus Bramble is gradually resurrecting his career while Coloccini is doing his best to replace him. Methinks Newcastle might have something to do with it.

I did mean it that 4-4-2 is dead though. Not many top teams use it anymore.


----------



## isitme (Apr 6, 2009)

i don't think the formation is that important tbh

the reason we lost on saturday was because their midfield totally bossed the centre of the park. butt was good but he can't press forward


----------



## Bomber (Apr 6, 2009)

isitme said:


> blackburn and stoke won
> 
> we are 5 points behind stoke i think
> 
> we aren't completely fucked, but everyone seems to be hitting form except us boro and wba



  6  










 soon to be 9


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, away to Stoke.

Mr Lawrenson has this as 1-1, but he's a big bollock.

I shall be wearing my (so far un-) lucky away socks and praying for 3 points.

Any suggestions who I should pray to?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Limejuice said:


> Any suggestions who I should pray to?



Alan Shearer ofcourse, cause he is God innit!!!1111


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Alan Shearer ofcourse, cause he is God innit!!!1111


I'm thinking St Jude, patron saint of lost causes...

Just in case like.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've started drinking already to numb the pain.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I've started drinking already to numb the pain.



amazingly,me to.


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

is it today?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

yes,you in china now isitme??


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

still in london till wednesday


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah i see.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Just checked to see what time our game starts,its not on till 5pm cause of satan tv ffs.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

Harper
        Edgar Bassong Beye
 Taylor                            Duff
          Guthrie Butt Nolan
             Owen Shola

fuck i feel sick , Martins no even on the bench .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

lol

this couldnt be any more tense


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Stoke is a fucking horrible place to be going when you're in this position.


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

this is one of the 6 pointers


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

isitme said:


> this is one of the 6 pointers



aye , i think there all like 6 pointers from now .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

ryan taylor down injured 1st min *insert rolling eyes smiley* seems oknow


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

that cunt Burley talked that one up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

The refs want us to go down, knew this would happen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

disallowed goal last week, corner that should've been a goal kick this week.meh.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Jesus.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

Oba reporting a groin injury at 11 o clock today , hmmm


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

I truly think i've lost all hope now.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I truly think i've lost all hope now.



Never lose hope mate .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Never lose hope mate .



I'm usually hopeful, trying to be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

1-0 stoke half time.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm usually hopeful, trying to be.



ha ha , me too .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there any way we can win 2-1? Or is that too unbelievable to be believable?


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

we are fucking shit and deserveo to go down

button just played blaydon races but i think it's too little too late


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

isitme said:


> we are fucking shit



aye


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> aye



How the fuck Shola even gets a game in the reserves is beyond me .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

this ref is crap


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

honstly 

fuck newcastle

fucking sick of this shit


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> How the fuck Shola even gets a game in the reserves is beyond me .



he's a useless cunt

he wouldn't get a job in an office


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Shearer doesn't look so relaxed now eh


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

Bring Nile Ranger on i say and Carol and take Owen and twat off


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

take owen and shola round the back and drown them


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

ohme  feckin god we had a corner


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

we're shit
and we're sick of it


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Fuck knows how much liverpool will beat us by.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

howay Jonas , fuck my blood pressure is fucked glad i havent got any meph


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

cmon jonas

do something


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Ameobi involved in move...move suddenly fucks up. Story of the game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

and again, yay


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

fooking hell Shola worked a bit there when he saw Carol was getting stripped .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

ameobi off ( carroll on)


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

fucking shit


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

i might get into rugby or darts or some shiot


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Darts > rugby


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

i'll be happy with a point now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

oh fuckme 1-1!!!!!!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

get the fuck in !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't look so shabby now, eh?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Not so loud are ya stoke fans


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Doesn't look so shabby now, eh?



See:

Take Shola off=goal for newcastle


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

andy carrol


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

andy carrol deserves a place in the team much more than fuckin owen


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

carroll= man of the match,imo

FT 1-1,relieved. Start with gutirrez/carroll next match,i say.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> carroll= man of the match,imo
> 
> FT 1-1,relieved. Start with gutirrez/carroll next match,i say.



yep defo Carol mom , see him defending at the end .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> yep defo Carol mom , see him defending at the end .



yup. Dunno why he doesn't start more games, he actually cares about the club,not just himself.


----------



## isitme (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> carroll= man of the match,imo
> 
> FT 1-1,relieved. Start with gutirrez/carroll next match,i say.



i wouldnt be disappointed with that resuklt if we werent getting relegated..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

isitme said:


> i wouldnt be disappointed with that resuklt if we werent getting relegated..



Not over yet. I've got my hope back.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not over yet. I've got my hope back.




good lad


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yup. Dunno why he doesn't start more games, he actually cares about the club,not just himself.



Be careful now.  Newcastle can't go round actually playing local talent now can they.  They'd be better off sticking with their policy of buying scattershot overpaid foreigners. 

(Seriously, I see how many people play football up here, in the parks and stuff, it's much more played than in London, yet newcastle have such a shit youth policy it's unbelievable)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> (Seriously, I see how many people play football up here, in the parks and stuff, it's much more played than in London, yet newcastle have such a shit youth policy it's unbelievable)



Would've thought they would've learned by now...


----------



## big eejit (Apr 11, 2009)

Great header by Carol for Newcastle. Some arse on MOTD mentioned Duncan Ferguson but did anyone else think Malcolm Macdonald?


----------



## Bomber (Apr 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not so loud are ya stoke fans



Louder than your bunch a no mark cunts !! You earned a point rather than deserved it !! You've still got a real struggle on your hands though !! I think Hull might be your saviours !!    {ooops ! there I go rolling my eyes again !!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Louder than your bunch a no mark cunts !! You earned a point rather than deserved it !! You've still got a real struggle on your hands though !! I think Hull might be your saviours !!    {ooops ! there I go rolling my eyes again !!!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking forward to next week then, lads?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Should be a good match if carroll starts..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2009)

It's always a good match, but without Shay a draw will be a miracle. I hope we play 4-4-2 and Martins stops sulking long enough to start the match.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 12, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Louder than your bunch a no mark cunts !! You earned a point rather than deserved it !! You've still got a real struggle on your hands though !! I think Hull might be your saviours !!    {ooops ! there I go rolling my eyes again !!!



Thats probs because there was only 2900 of us there (never really heard you's up here) . No mark cunts go round causing trouble , like your lot did again up here , they went into a pub in Wreckington , starting fucking fighting locals (awld boys and that ) and this happened while the match was on .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2009)

_Wrekenton_, mate.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 12, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Looking forward to next week then, lads?




Aye , had some decent results at white hart lane in recent times , so who knows , at least it'll be more like a good football match than the rugby game we had to play yesterday .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Apr 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> (Seriously, I see how many people play football up here, in the parks and stuff, it's much more played than in London, yet newcastle have such a shit youth policy it's unbelievable)



newcastle make a lot of good players


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 12, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle make a lot of good players



They did , Keegan fucked that one up first time around , he got rid of the reserves . And lately they seem to be buying youngins from abroad , so CASHLEY could make his bucks as a feeder club .


----------



## kained&able (Apr 12, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle make a lot of good players



who?

steven taylor is decent but who have newcastle had come out thier academny thats good and stayed good?


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Thats probs because there was only 2900 of us there (never really heard you's up here) . No mark cunts go round causing trouble ,* like your lot did again up here , they went into a pub in Wreckington , starting fucking fighting locals (awld boys and that ) and this happened while the match was on *.



Only just seen this but LOL@that news.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 13, 2009)

why LOL? it's not really a LOL matter?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

Just he called us cunts then I hear that about them. It was more laughing@them than the situation.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> who?
> 
> steven taylor is decent but who have newcastle had come out thier academny thats good and stayed good?
> 
> ...



Probably meant the city rather than the club.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 18, 2009)

Last night I dreamed about seeing the result of this match on SSN and we'd won 1-0 with a late goal. Hopefully we can steal a draw today.


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

it's tomorrow innit?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 18, 2009)

You'd better give spuds a good hiding.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2009)

It's tomorrow. Try to keep up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle make a lot of good players



Yeah - and many of them get picked up by the scouts of other clubs.  carrick, shearer etc


----------



## Cereal-Killa (Apr 18, 2009)

Seriously think Newcastle are going down this season. I don't want them to but with Shearer in charge I think it's inevitable.

What a stuipd ass appointment, seriously. Yeah he's a legend but he hasn't got the experience and to pitch him into a relegation dogfight is just plain idiotic.


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

we've got more chance with shearer than anyone else


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> we've got more chance with shearer than anyone else



Aren't you saying that out of blind faith more than anything else?


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Aren't you saying that out of blind faith more than anything else?



between shearer and chris houghton i would choose shearer every time


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 18, 2009)

That goes without saying, of course.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 18, 2009)

Let's be honest though, it's Dowie doing the real management. And he has 1000 times more experience than Hughton.


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

still 18 points to play for. we need 10 and we could get them if we get the right breaks.....

even tho shearer isn't a proper manager i reckon he will get a few of the players to keep fighting till the end which is all you need


----------



## tarannau (Apr 18, 2009)

I wanted Newcastle to stay up more when Shearer wasn't in charge tbh.

Still, you're more likeable than the other relegation candidates, Shearer apart.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 18, 2009)

I see theres rumours Shearer wants Daglish back in Wisey's role.Not sure if it's true after all he said about Directors of football all this season.


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

dalglish had a fucking terrible transfer policy when he was at newcastle


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 18, 2009)

c'mon hull ffs


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> dalglish had a fucking terrible transfer policy when he was at newcastle



Didn't he bring Gary Speed,Solano and Given here ?


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Didn't he bring Gary Speed,Solano and Given here ?



i thought solano and given were bobby's

i just remember him selling players like ginola and asprilla for a song and bringing in players like andersson and des hamilton to replace them

it ws a long time ago.....


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

Come on the Toon! Would love to hear some more whinging from Fat Sam as Blackburn get relegated and the team that sacked him stay up


----------



## isitme (Apr 18, 2009)

in a way i'd prefer blackburn to go down than sunderland cos of allardyce

and for sunderland there's always next year


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 18, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Didn't he bring Gary Speed,Solano and Given here ?



He bought Given and Speedo but Gullit bought Solano.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 18, 2009)

I want Sunderland to stay up just for the Derby days.Not at our expense though


----------



## big eejit (Apr 18, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I want Sunderland to stay up just for the Derby days.Not at our expense though



Surely you need Sunderland to go down if you want Derby days to continue next season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Surely you need Sunderland to go down if you want Derby days to continue next season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Stupid fucking dream.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Our set plays have been fucking awful.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 19, 2009)

Your players aren't up for a relegation scrap are they.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

oh ffs ref


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## agricola (Apr 19, 2009)

How is this still 1-0?


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

they didn't even turn up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> How is this still 1-0?



Because the ref disallowed Martins perfectly good goal.

Oh well,on to next week. Feel fucking shite though.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 19, 2009)

We didn't look like a team fighting for Premiership survival today.Too lacklustre and no guts or passion.I think we made a mistake bringing Shearer in AND from all the newspaper reports of him picking and selling players,it looks like he's here long term.I haven't a clue what he was trying to do with that formation.We won't be beating teams in the Championship with performances like that.It's all a load of dogs cocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Assley just brought in Shearer to make up for his fuck up with Keegan. Bit too late,if you ask me.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of it was fucking awful. For 60 minutes we fielded a pub XI.

In the last half hour was a glimmer of a side that could play football.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 19, 2009)

We're doomed. I mean what the fuck was that? 4-4-2, stupids.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Wtf did Owen do during the whole match? Just ran at the ball unsuccessfully mostly.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wtf did Owen do during the whole match? Just ran at the ball unsuccessfully mostly.


He acted as a very slow, very slight, myopic centre half.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 19, 2009)

What the fuck is Shearer on? He seems to be draining the passion out of the players by playing shite formations, particularly ones which seem to require far more pace than the likes of Duff can supply.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Shearer has a plan, but doesn't have enough time to get the most out of it.


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

4 points adrift now

i can see why he brought shearer in. we were hopeless under houghton and whatever you say about shearers tactics etc it isn't his fault. we've been fucking hopeless all season and it's not a surprise really considering there have been 4 managers this season, and not just any 4 managers, 3 comebacks from the 90s and the first team coach

we really needed a point today


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

and i don't think owen deserves to be picked at the moment. i haven't seen him do anything for about 7 games

i would start andy carrol ahead of owen at the moment


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

isitme said:


> and i don't think owen deserves to be picked at the moment. i haven't seen him do anything for about 7 games
> 
> i would start andy carrol ahead of owen at the moment



I'lld pick viduka/martins/carroll upfront ,4-3-3 maybe


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

isitme said:


> 4 points adrift now
> 
> i can see why he brought shearer in. we were hopeless under houghton and whatever you say about shearers tactics etc it isn't his fault. we've been fucking hopeless all season and it's not a surprise really considering there have been 4 managers this season, and not just any 4 managers, 3 comebacks from the 90s and the first team coach
> 
> we really needed a point today



We've been shite for a good few seasons , even before Ashley came , CASHLEY brought Shearer in as a gee up around the club and because season tickets are about to go on sale for next season .


----------



## Bomber (Apr 19, 2009)

*A song for the Championship years maybe ?*

When you're alone and life is making you lonely
You can always go -  DOON TOON !!!! 

       ....... come on boys, take your shirts off & sing along !!!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

Bomber said:


> When you're alone and life is making you lonely
> You can always go -  DOON TOON !!!!
> 
> ....... come on boys, take your shirts off & sing along !!!




Well you'll know all about the championships and lower league songs wont ya Bomber . And no that song is pretty shit .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Bomber said:


> When you're alone and life is making you lonely
> You can always go -  DOON TOON !!!!
> 
> ....... come on boys, take your shirts off & sing along !!!



Were not relegated yet. You claim were shit and you couldn't even beat us, what does that say about you?


----------



## Bomber (Apr 19, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Well you'll know all about the championships and lower league songs wont ya Bomber . And no that song is pretty shit .



 Certainly do mate ! It did us no harm and your lot could do with the same reality check, help you down from that planet you've been on for the last few years !  And the emphasis was kind of on the 'Doon' rather the songs merits !!


----------



## JTG (Apr 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Were not relegated yet. You claim were shit and you couldn't even beat us, what does that say about you?



tbh it probably says they'll be disappointed at not getting more points out of a team several places below them in the league


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Certainly do mate ! It did us no harm and your lot could do with the same reality check, help you down from that planet you've been on for the last few years !  And the emphasis was kind of on the 'Doon' rather the songs merits !!




Its been more than a few years though Bomber , lets see if Stoke city rugby club can last more than a "few years" in the top flight eh , let alone qualify for Europe and the Champions league . As Trippy says Newcastle arn't "DOON" yet , i must admit it is looking a bit of a task at the moment though .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Its been more than a few years though Bomber , lets see if Stoke city rugby club can last more than a "few years" in the top flight eh , let alone qualify for Europe and the Champions league . As Trippy says Newcastle arn't "DOON" yet , i must admit it is looking a bit of a task at the moment though .



It wouldn't be newcastle without the drama eh.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It wouldn't be newcastle without the drama eh.



I know , i keep thinking back to when Shepard was pressured into sacking Bobby by John Hall and we finished fekin 5th that season , fekin disgrace that was .
 Newcastle have been on a slippery slope for the last 5 years i reckon , i just can't see them pulling out of this mess , the players just don't seem to give a flying fuck , no loyalty .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Agreed, totally. I don't get all this 'we have too high expectations' stuff, i was at the very least,hoping for a draw,or maybe a 1-0 win somehow today. But as usual the players don't have a fucking clue what to do. Its been this way for a while.


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> We've been shite for a good few seasons , even before Ashley came , CASHLEY brought Shearer in as a gee up around the club and because season tickets are about to go on sale for next season .



i know that but since ashley took over it really has gone to another level. it's like one of the daft chavas who sky sports interview running the club


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 19, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I know , i keep thinking back to when Shepard was pressured into sacking Bobby by John Hall and we finished fekin 5th that season , fekin disgrace that was .


Nothing to do with Shearer not liking being dropped to the bench and poisoning the club?


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Nothing to do with Shearer not liking being dropped to the bench and poisoning the club?



Well..... Gullit would of been a very good manager for the club if he had of been given the time , but a certain someone seen to that .


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry to the, ahem, 'greatest fans in football'  (yeah right), but i will brought close to orgasm by your imminent relegation


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

thing is, shearer is undoubtebly a bit of a megalomaniac and very good at getting his own way, not always to the benefit of the club. but that isn't why we are in the position we are in now. the reason for that is because of the behaviour of the shepperd-hall board and then them being replaced by an even more cynical owner

shearer has done harm as well sa good for the club, but he's not to blame for the plight of it


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 19, 2009)

isitme said:


> thing is, shearer is undoubtebly a bit of a megalomaniac and very good at getting his own way, not always to the benefit of the club. but that isn't why we are in the position we are in now. the reason for that is because of the behaviour of the shepperd-hall board and then them being replaced by an even more cynical owner
> 
> shearer has done harm as well sa good for the club, but he's not to blame for the plight of it



blimey, a reasoned and non-worshipful opinion of alan shearer from a newcastle fan. i'm impressed mate.


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> blimey, a reasoned and non-worshipful opinion of alan shearer from a newcastle fan. i'm impressed mate.



you really shouldn't believe the shit they put on skysport news etc

of course shearer and keegan are popular with newcastle fans cos they're our most succesful striker and manager of recent times but most newcastle fans are normal people just like you or i


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> blimey, a reasoned and non-worshipful opinion of alan shearer from a newcastle fan. i'm impressed mate.



Have you read this thread at all or just believe shit that you read/hear from the media?


----------



## agricola (Apr 19, 2009)

isitme said:


> thing is, shearer is undoubtebly a bit of a megalomaniac and very good at getting his own way, not always to the benefit of the club. but that isn't why we are in the position we are in now. the reason for that is because of the behaviour of the shepperd-hall board and then them being replaced by an even more cynical owner
> 
> shearer has done harm as well sa good for the club, but he's not to blame for the plight of it



Ashley isnt cynical, he is just a rich, gullible mug who bought into - at some cost, lets not forget - the whole Geordie Experience and is now reaping the reward of the Hall/Sheppard era - and now its all falling down around his ears, his investment is shrivelling up faster than a slug at a salt party and he is having "the best fans in the world" staging anti-cockney demonstrations when they should really be taking a long hard look at themselves, their expectations and where they want the club to go, and then going after the people who actually coined it in while everything turned to shit.


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 19, 2009)

basing that on most of the geordies i know  - i used to live there and it was rare you ever heard anything but daft hero-worship when 'big' al was mentioned.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

isitme said:


> thing is, shearer is undoubtebly a bit of a megalomaniac and very good at getting his own way, not always to the benefit of the club. but that isn't why we are in the position we are in now. the reason for that is because of the behaviour of the shepperd-hall board and then them being replaced by an even more cynical owner
> 
> shearer has done harm as well sa good for the club, but he's not to blame for the plight of it



Very well said .


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 19, 2009)

isitme said:


> but most newcastle fans are normal people just like you or i



except with higher-cholesterol rates


----------



## isitme (Apr 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> Ashley isnt cynical, he is just a rich, gullible mug who bought into - at some cost, lets not forget - the whole Geordie Experience and is now reaping the reward of the Hall/Sheppard era - and now its all falling down around his ears, his investment is shrivelling up faster than a slug at a salt party and he is having "the best fans in the world" staging anti-cockney demonstrations when they should really be taking a long hard look at themselves, their expectations and where they want the club to go, and then going after the people who actually coined it in while everything turned to shit.



i'm not so sure. things like his attempts to sell the club at a profit, his transfer policy, and how he runs his businesses make me think otherwise

i do think he got mugged off buying newcastle, he didn't realise quite what a mess the club was in. but i don't buy the line that he just bought the club cos he's always liked 'the toon' and wanted the 'geordie experience' etc etc

he isn't just some rich gullible mug he's a pretty ruthless businessman


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 19, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> except with higher-cholesterol rates



Have you had your cholesterol checked lately ? you did once live here .


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah but i ate a balanced diet and wore a coat in winter, the soft southern poof that i am.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Were not relegated yet. You claim were shit and you couldn't even beat us, what does that say about you?



 You got lucky at The Brit and were only two up at your place and you f***ed it Up !!


----------



## isitme (Apr 20, 2009)

bomber i'm happy stoke managed to stay up. i think just about everyone saw that stoke had won promotion and took it as a given that you'd be straight back down since stoke isn't even a real place but fair play for staying up 

since we aren't competing with you why are you giving us shit?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 20, 2009)

isitme said:


> he isn't just some rich gullible mug he's a pretty ruthless businessman



He ought to know to look at a company's books properly before buying it then.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 20, 2009)

Apparently, Ashley's got a bit of form as far as leaping without looking goes - didn't he buy Lillywhites in one day? He managed to turn it into a shit sports store in about a week, anyway...


----------



## isitme (Apr 20, 2009)

another thing with ashley is he bought newcastle just before the global financial economic meltdown turmoil thing

i'm not denying he's lost out cos of it, but the idea that he bought it for a hobby is not strictly true


----------



## potential (Apr 20, 2009)

whats the difference between alan shearer and newcastle utd ??????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
alan shearer going to be on match of the day next season.........


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2009)

Pea roast is pea roast.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> bomber i'm happy stoke managed to stay up. i think just about everyone saw that stoke had won promotion and took it as a given that you'd be straight back down since stoke isn't even a real place but fair play for staying up
> 
> since we aren't competing with you why are you giving us shit?



 LOL Just a bit of banter isit.... you must admit you guys invite it a bit with your regular pronouncement of Messiah after Messiah. Where's the next one coming from by the way ?  We'll stay up next season as well, you heard it here first !


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

seems odd on a football thread when someone requires a reason to rip the piss. stop trying to apply logic it's football ffs


----------



## isitme (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah but this is a newcastle thread. just about everyone who posts on the football forum has stopped by to rip the piss


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

'cos it's funny to be fucking fair


----------



## isitme (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 21, 2009)

JTG said:


> seems odd on a football thread when someone requires a reason to rip the piss. stop trying to apply logic it's football ffs


Innit. This is the one place on the forum where trolling is actively encouraged. Make the most of it, isitme.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2009)

Blackburn win:


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2009)

That Big Sam can obviously turn things around, I wonder why you lot ever sacked him.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2009)

Indeed, good manager. Would have def kept them up.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 26, 2009)

agricola said:


> That Big Sam can obviously turn things around, I wonder why you lot ever sacked him.



Wye-aye cos hez not a Jordie lieyk, he divvent oounderstand the passion yunaa. That and not delivering Champions League sexy football in less than a season.

/troll


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed, good manager. Would have def kept them up.



He would of got us relegated last season , good manager ? thats why England knocked him back when he was begging for that job .


----------



## isitme (Apr 26, 2009)

agricola said:


> That Big Sam can obviously turn things around, I wonder why you lot ever sacked him.



ashley had just bought the club, he still had money and the manager was shit and unpopular so he sacked him


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

Same reason Ashley's appointed most managers there - instant popularity rather than thinking things through


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> He would of got us relegated last season , good manager ? thats why England knocked him back when he was begging for that job .



He has got them out of their hole though, and correct me if I am wrong but when he was sacked werent you eleventh?

*15  	Blackburn  	34  	5  	6  	6  	20  	23  	4  	4  	9  	17  	32  	-18  	37*
16 	Sunderland 	34 	6 	3 	8 	19 	20 	3 	5 	9 	12 	26 	-15 	35
17 	Hull 	34 	3 	5 	9 	17 	33 	5 	5 	7 	20 	26 	-22 	34
18 	Middlesbrough 	34 	5 	8 	4 	16 	17 	2 	2 	13 	9 	32 	-24 	31
*19 	Newcastle 	33 	4 	6 	6 	21 	27 	2 	6 	9 	16 	26 	-16 	30*
20 	West Brom 	34 	6 	3 	8 	23 	30 	1 	4 	12 	10 	33 	-30 	28


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

Allardyce has won more than he's lost since he took over there. The idea that he would have taken Newcastle down is laughable really.


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2009)

JTG said:


> Allardyce has won more than he's lost since he took over there. The idea that he would have taken Newcastle down is laughable really.



Well exactly.  

Look at how Blackburn dealt with that situation with Ince, they didnt do something absolutely mad like, for instance, appointing a sixty year old with heart problems that had been out of the game for four years, and follow that with someone who precisely zero managerial experience of any kind.  One imagines that would have been a reciepe for disaster.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2009)

Graeme Souness
Glenn Roeder
Kevin Keegan
Chris Hughton
Alan Shearer


just complete genius


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 26, 2009)

You're just trying to make me cry now.


----------



## isitme (Apr 26, 2009)

JTG said:


> Same reason Ashley's appointed most managers there - instant popularity rather than thinking things through



it says it all 'most managers' when he's barely been in charge 2 years

to be fair i can understand him sacking allardyce to draw a line under the shepperd era, he made the shepperd mistake of doing it with no idea who was going to replace him

'oh i dunno, kevin keegan lol'


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

am i right that the game doesn't start for another 4 hours?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

yes


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 27, 2009)

hope Pompey play up tonight....


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yes



it's midnight here.....


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

tick, tick, tick . . .


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i'm staying up. i have to be up early tomorrow but only for about an hour then i can go back to bed

i can't miss a game this big


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be listening on the radio, bloody setanta have our next 3 games  i think.


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

oh man, i'm knackered, they better fucking play well, it doesn't start till 3am here


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Newcastle have got to fucking win this one haven't they?

Got 3 quid on them to do so.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 27, 2009)

This is actually on telly here according to some sources. But not according to others.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Newcastle have got to fucking win this one haven't they?
> 
> Got 3 quid on them to do so.



nooooooooooo, were cursed now you've betted on us to win, look what you did to Barca.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2009)

No, I've been having a bit more luck with these sorts of bets lately


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah right, that better continue tonight then!


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

if we don't win we are pretty much fucked


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Would like to see a millwall version...


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

I see the biggest tits in the Prem start tonight - I mean Viduka of course, not the Newcastle midfield.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

Not a _must_ win IMO (Hull's fixtures are a nightmare and you've got Boro to play) but yes rather a big game the neet.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Believe me,it is a must win.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't believe you.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't believe you.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't believe you infinity.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

fuckin hell martins


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

What's apnin?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Martins missed a very good chance. Newcastle dominating.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

Ta.

I must admit to feeling quite interested in this result.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

0-0 HT,the soap opera continues.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm a bit nervous, on paper you should muller us


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

playing decent, really need a goal tho


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 27, 2009)

We're going to win this.   *DRINKS*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

just fucking score ffs aaarrgghhh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Pompey penalty, not given,phew


----------



## gabi (Apr 27, 2009)

Newcastle really are dire arent they? I've not watched them in ages. Cant believe WBA are going down and this lot have a shout of staying up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Fuck sake owen.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2009)

That's my 3 squid down the drain!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 27, 2009)

Butt means arse.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That's my 3 squid down the drain!



I told you not to bet.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

Carroll on.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Butt means arse.



Or, to use the most awful FA Final commentator banter ever:



> "Nicky Butt, he's another aptly named player. He joins things, brings one sentence to an end and starts another"


----------



## gabi (Apr 27, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I told you not to bet.



Mine's still on. A tenner on under 1.5 goals at 4/1.

Both sides are shoddy as fuck. Arsenal-liverpool this aint


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2009)

Pennants on, hoping for a spot of magic.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2009)

And Jonas for you - oooh, tense finale.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49dd52c1ec520  Very good stream!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

We just lack creativity.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2009)

Close there from Belhadj.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 27, 2009)

We just don't look like we're a club ib a relegation battles.FFS


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow thanks RD


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2009)

Lucky bastards!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

wow so so tense


----------



## Flashman (Apr 27, 2009)

Hit the post!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2009)

Hughesy never fucking scores


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Think i can tell where this is going, liverpool will murder us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 27, 2009)

Just wasn't gonna happen, meh.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheers for the point, we're all off to Kwik-fit to have the windows done on the bus we parked tonight.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 27, 2009)

I still suspect Newcastle will get out of this. If they beat Middlesbrough at home, anyway.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I still suspect Newcastle will get out of this. If they beat Middlesbrough at home, anyway.



The key being "if" - given Shearer's tactical nous it is by no means guaranteed.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2009)

You'd think Hull maybe fav's for the third relegation place, but you look at Newcastle and then the fixtures and wonder where the points are coming from . . .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Fuck fuck fuckity fuck. We deserve to go down.

Piss poor refereeing, absolutlely piss poor.


----------



## JTG (Apr 27, 2009)

agricola said:


> The key being "if" - given Shearer's tactical nous it is by no means guaranteed.



on the bright side, should they stay up Alan will be hailed as a tactical genius and we'll all get a few more months of sniggering at Newcastle at the bottom of the Prem


----------



## revol68 (Apr 27, 2009)

I never had any desire to see Newcastle go down until that fuck Shearer took over.

I'd fucking love it if he and his one PL medal find themselves up Coca Cola creek without a paddle.


----------



## isitme (Apr 27, 2009)

i fell asleep 

they looked good in the first half,


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 28, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Believe me,it is a must win.



lovely stuff.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You'd think Hull maybe fav's for the third relegation place, but you look at Newcastle and then the fixtures and wonder where the points are coming from . . .



I work with a Newcastle fan and said to him a month ago I couldn't see where they'd get the points to stay up.  I was (very) surprised they managed to get a point at Stoke.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 28, 2009)

newcastle plymouth is going to be one hell of a journey. 

don't score, don't win, don't stay up. tragically simple.


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like a good night in Blackpool coming up next season .


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 28, 2009)

While there is some serious arse-kicking to be given out to owners, managers and club directors after the post mortem on this season, last night's result was down to the players. They knew what was needed. They couldn't do it.

For me it sums up the season.

That said, while a glimmer of hope exists...


----------



## aylee (Apr 28, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I never had any desire to see Newcastle go down until that fuck Shearer took over.
> 
> I'd fucking love it if he and his one PL medal find themselves up Coca Cola creek without a paddle.



Ooooh, a man turns down ManUre for the club he loves and revol hates him forever!

Shearer may be smug, inarticulate and too lazy to pay his dues as a manager in the lower leagues but at least he had the integrity to follow his heart rather than his wallet.

You're the worst kind of football fan, revol .... a plastic glory-hunter.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Shearer may be smug, inarticulate and too lazy to pay his dues as a manager in the lower leagues but at least he had the integrity to follow his heart rather than his wallet.



Unless Newcastle, like Blackburn before them, offered him more than Man U did.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Ooooh, a man turns down ManUre for the club he loves and revol hates him forever!
> 
> Shearer may be smug, inarticulate and too lazy to pay his dues as a manager in the lower leagues but at least he had the integrity to follow his heart rather than his wallet.
> 
> You're the worst kind of football fan, revol .... a plastic glory-hunter.



Yeah cos Shearer played for free at Newcastle and his move to Blackburn was all about his love for the club, nothing to do with Walkers cash....mug


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2009)

Limejuice said:


> While there is some serious arse-kicking to be given out to owners, managers and club directors after the post mortem on this season, last night's result was down to the players. They knew what was needed. They couldn't do it.


Thank goodness it had nothing to do with the fans then; the people who insisted on 'King Kev' and 'Big Al', who stood outside the club in their thousands chanting for managers to be sacked (was it 2 or 3 times this seasson?) and who booed the shirt at every home game this season.

Sometimes, you do get what you deserve.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Thank goodness it had nothing to do with the fans then; the people who insisted on 'King Kev' and 'Big Al', who stood outside the club in their thousands chanting for managers to be sacked (was it 2 or 3 times this seasson?) and who booed the shirt at every home game this season.
> 
> Sometimes, you do get what you deserve.



bollocks

newcastle fans have booed the players this season for consistently playing shit and with no conviction. look at them. 5 games to go 4 points in the drop zone and they still look like they can't be arsed to play. 

and the fans don't run the club. of course people were pissed off about keegan departing over dennis wise because look what it did to our season

i can't be fuckin arsed with this shit again. newcastle fans have been turning up every game home and away even tho the club has been run appalingly and the team has been shit for more than 5 years. fuckin terrible fans


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

"Will ye no' come back again"


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2009)

You're right, best fans in the world.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

that's not what i said div


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Thank goodness it had nothing to do with the fans then; the people who insisted on 'King Kev' and 'Big Al', who stood outside the club in their thousands chanting for managers to be sacked (was it 2 or 3 times this seasson?) and who booed the shirt at every home game this season.
> 
> Sometimes, you do get what you deserve.



Didyou even hear the support they gave the players yesterday? Atmosphere was amazing the whole match.On ignore you go, you complete twat.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2009)

To make the point, I was being as biased one way as Limejuice was the other. Fwiw, I do think the fans have contributed to the current chaos but that would happen at most clubs if the fans were allows to contribute to managerial and Board level decisions. The difference at Newcastle is that they are allowed.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> To make the point, I was being as biased one way as Limejuice was the other. Fwiw, I do think the fans have contributed to the current chaos but that would happen at most clubs if the fans were allows to contribute to managerial and Board level decisions. The difference at Newcastle is that they are allowed.



if the board listens to dickheads shouting outside the ground it's still the boards fault, just like if the board use astrology to run the club it's still the boards fault etc

it's not like lazio where they have to consult with the fans to avoid violence etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 28, 2009)

Also,you can blame the fans as much as you wish LC, it comes down to the attitude of the players/how theclub is run, at the end of the day.

Anyway moving on, just hope we atleast put up a fight v liverpool.

Edit: Wonder if owen will be selected, so much for all the hype about him this week. He's as useless as the rest.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> if the board listens to dickheads shouting outside the ground it's still the boards fault, just like if the board use astrology to run the club it's still the boards fault etc



Indeed. But not solely theirs.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> if the board listens to dickheads shouting outside the ground it's still the boards fault, just like if the board use astrology to run the club it's still the boards fault etc


Normally I'd be inclinded to agree. However . . .   if you had an awful lot of money and were thinking of buying a football club  - as was the case when Freddie Shepperd sold and as is the case now with Ashley wanting to sell - is that you absolutely would not buy Newcastle, and part of that is because of the fans.

No one in their right  minds wants the agro ands unrealistic expectations you get from Newcastle fans. You wait for another club to come up, unless you're almost as daft as the average football fan, which brings us to Ashley . . . Newcastle fans put off good owners, imo.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

i just hope they remember how to score goals before the end of the season. i'd pick carrol over owen. i'd much rather owen was gone, he's just a waste of space at the moment 

i'm not expecting anything against liverpool but like they said on NUFC.com, one of the bottom 5 is due a change in form and lets hope it's us


----------



## Flashman (Apr 28, 2009)

Aston Villa v Hull

Hull v Stoke

Bolton v Hull

Hull v Man Utd

Can't see a point for Hull there on current form.

You have to beat 'Boro and Fulham (obviously) and cross yer fingers.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Normally I'd be inclinded to agree. However . . .   if you had an awful lot of money and were thinking of buying a football club  - as was the case when Freddie Shepperd sold and as is the case now with Ashley wanting to sell - is that you absolutely would not buy Newcastle, and part of that is because of the fans.
> 
> No one in their right  minds wants the agro ands unrealistic expectations you get from Newcastle fans. You wait for another club to come up, unless you're almost as daft as the average football fan, which brings us to Ashley . . . Newcastle fans put off good owners, imo.



you honestly think so?

a fanbase who still fill one of the biggest stadiums in the country and buy all the shit (there are 2 big NUFC shops in newcastle) despite the club not having a good season since 2003/2004

the reason noone wanted to buy the club from ashley was because the club was in a mess when he bought it and he had made even more of a mess, and it was the start of a global reccession

noone wanted to buy it off shepperd because he was a dodgy fucker, he blatantly scammed ashley with the debts etc. he wasn't the only person who had looked into buying the club

remember man utd fans kicked off big time just because glazer who bought their club wasn't a fan.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Aston Villa v Hull
> 
> Hull v Stoke
> 
> ...



Are Villa impregnable at the moment?


----------



## Flashman (Apr 28, 2009)

No but Hull are worse, all gone tits up since the infamous "dressing down".


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> you honestly think so?


Yep, I do. I think the customers are an important consideration for any buyer: No one wants that much intefering grief.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> .. who stood outside the club in their thousands chanting for managers to be sacked (was it 2 or 3 times this seasson?) and who booed the shirt at every home game this season



Spurs fan in telling massive lies shocker. Even if it did happen it would entirely worse than the three Spurs fans in the country camped outside Shite Hart Lane baying for Ramos's blood earlier in the season. Spurs don't have a messiah who they worship constantly (Harry Redknapp) either.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're right, best fans in the world.



Jealousy is an ugly thing.


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

anyway

3720 posts

best fans on urban


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Jealousy is an ugly thing.



No, Peter Beardsley is an ugly thing.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 28, 2009)

Look, if you weren't such shit "fans" you wouldn't be talking about us being the best fans in the world as if we ever say it ever.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

Never ever


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> anyway
> 
> 3720 posts
> 
> best fans on urban


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 28, 2009)

Let's face it, it's the only thing we're going to win in the near future. We should print a certificate with it on like that Intertoto GSCE cetificate we got.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Flashman (Apr 28, 2009)

Who _are_ the Best Fans in the World?


----------



## rennie (Apr 28, 2009)

It all sarted when they sacked Bobby Robson.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 28, 2009)

rennie said:


> It all sarted when they sacked Bobby Robson.



and then keegan this season. everything was fine then but oh no,we can't have that now can we!


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 28, 2009)

Newcastle the joke that just keeps on giving...

Got to beat the scousers to have a glimmer of staying up though.   Ho-way the lads.


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 28, 2009)

rennie said:


> It all sarted when they sacked Bobby Robson.



it all started when they didn't sack Robson in the close season. 

something about shooting Bambi.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, I do. I think the customers are an important consideration for any buyer: No one wants that much intefering grief.


Football fans aren't ordinary customers. That's the same schoolboy error that Mr Asley made. Fans are devotees, zealots, nutcases even. They give not just money, but heart and soul, passion and belief, glory and despair.

Mr Ashley most certainly did want their money, and still does to judge from the sphinctre-twitching over season ticket sales. But you can't have the money without the grief, in general. And you sure as hell can't in the north-east. 

The passion here isn't new. It wasn't a surprise to anyone. It was part of the package Mr Ashley bought into. And just as he failed to perform due diligence on the financials, he made a category error in assuming the sort of relationship fans have with Newcastle United.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## revol68 (Apr 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Ooooh, a man turns down ManUre for the club he loves and revol hates him forever!
> 
> Shearer may be smug, inarticulate and too lazy to pay his dues as a manager in the lower leagues but at least he had the integrity to follow his heart rather than his wallet.
> 
> You're the worst kind of football fan, revol .... a plastic glory-hunter.



I was actually referring to him going to Blakburn for a few dollars more, though to be honest I never liked the bland cunt and it turned out well he never came otherwise there'd have been no Cantona at United.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Ooooh, a man turns down ManUre for the club he loves and revol hates him forever!
> 
> Shearer may be smug, inarticulate and too lazy to pay his dues as a manager in the lower leagues but at least he had the integrity to follow his heart rather than his wallet.
> 
> You're the worst kind of football fan, revol .... a plastic glory-hunter.



"David May, superstar! Got more medals than Shearer!"


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 28, 2009)

Geordies! *Geordies*! GEORDIES!






Geordies! *Geordies*! GEORDIES!


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Geordies! *Geordies*! GEORDIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I reckon that top tear will be empty next season , if/when we go down , Owen was getting plenty of shit when he came to clap at the gallowgate last night , he was met with a thousand fuck offs .


----------



## isitme (Apr 28, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I reckon that top tear will be empty next season , if/when we go down , Owen was getting plenty of shit when he came to clap at the gallowgate last night , he was met with a thousand fuck offs .



I dunno. a few of my mates who couldn't afford season tickets and couldn't be arsed to queue at 9 in the morning have started going to the odd game now they aren't sold out every week

if the tickets go down to a decent price they could still fill it i reckon


----------



## pigsonthewing (Apr 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> I dunno. a few of my mates who couldn't afford season tickets and couldn't be arsed to queue at 9 in the morning have started going to the odd game now they aren't sold out every week
> 
> if the tickets go down to a decent price they could still fill it i reckon



Aye i was wondering if i should renew or just buy match to match , i'd be gutted to loose me seat like but they wont drop the price for season tickets if/when we go down , they say you get more matches in the coca cola  so they keep the prices at £495 in the gallowgate .

Anyone know how much tickets cost in the coca cola league , Bomber can you shed any light on it ?


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I reckon that top tear will be empty next season , if/when we go down , Owen was getting plenty of shit when he came to clap at the gallowgate last night , he was met with a thousand fuck offs .



Top tier in the East Stand at Leeds has been closed for years now - apart from maybe play off matches


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 28, 2009)

When we went down, we had a mid week game against Bradford.  Concluding that this was hardly the most glamorous of ties, I decided to head to the game and buy tickets 'on the door'.  Big mistake that was.  There was a queue stretching halfway down Green Street!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 29, 2009)

JTG said:


> Top tier in the East Stand at Leeds has been closed for years now - apart from maybe play off matches


 
Shit town, shit team, shit fans.


----------



## isitme (May 2, 2009)

interesting article in the guardian today

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/02/newcastle-united-relegation-ashley-shearer

i don't agree with all of it, but some interesting points

i watched the middlesborough game and they are even more hopeless than us


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 2, 2009)

isitme said:


> interesting article in the guardian today
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/02/newcastle-united-relegation-ashley-shearer
> 
> ...



Decent article, especially at the end.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 2, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>



Too slow:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9024909&postcount=3591


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 2, 2009)

Whats the score tomorrow then , any guesses ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 2, 2009)

1-0 newcastle,no doubt.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 1-0 newcastle,no doubt.



Draw would be good , i cant see it though , Owens getting dropped well according to all the papers and Barton in .


----------



## isitme (May 2, 2009)

i will be happy if we get a goal and they play

i can't see us getting any points with liverpool still going for the league but any sort of performance would be good


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 2, 2009)

Owen being dropped=goal for newcastle.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 2, 2009)

isitme said:


> i will be happy if we get a goal and they play
> 
> i can't see us getting any points with liverpool still going for the league but any sort of performance would be good



Yeah thats my thoughts too , goal difference on Boro and Hull is looking quite good as long as we dont get a hiding tomorrow .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 2, 2009)

Bad news is Gerrard is back...


----------



## isitme (May 2, 2009)

we usually play better against good teams


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 2, 2009)

isitme said:


> we usually play better against good teams



We normally get at least 1 good result against a good team per season i hope the 1-1 draw at old trafford wasn't it .


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Bad news is Gerrard is back...



hopefully he'll be a bit rusty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 2, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> hopefully he'll be a bit rusty



ssshhh!!! your expectations are too high!!!11111


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ssshhh!!! your expectations are too high!!!11111




got to be mate , all this reminds of when i used to go in the 80's


----------



## isitme (May 2, 2009)

tbh for me it still remains the same as it did before the portsmouth game

we need to win our home games. if we can win them then we can stay up, if don't then we don't deserve to

i'm still not as nervous as i was in the sunderland game. i thought that one would really show if the team was capable of staying up or not. they scraped a really flukey draw....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 2, 2009)

isitme said:


> we usually play better against good teams



Struggling teams always tell themselves this


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 2, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Struggling teams always tell themselves this



Just don't bet on us to win and then we'll win.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> interesting article in the guardian today
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/02/newcastle-united-relegation-ashley-shearer
> 
> ...



Great article in my opinion, pretty much sums up my feeling about the modern era football.  As soon as clubs became rich men's play thing we (football supporters) were fucked.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 3, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Great article in my opinion, pretty much sums up my feeling about the modern era football.  As soon as clubs became rich men's play thing we (football supporters) were fucked.



True, I think the club grew way too fast for its own good really. Not over yet,though.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

i don't mind the fact that john hall was using the club for his own ends cos he still ran it properly

it being a rich persons plaything is only an issue when they run it into the ground


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't mind the fact that john hall was using the club for his own ends cos he still ran it properly


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

2-0 hehe


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

Will Shearer be sacked before the end of the season?


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

6 managers in 1 season would be epic!


dave


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

jimmy nail would be a good manager


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

Nah ashley would go with the peoples choice bobby robson. Surely.

Or sven.


dave


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

is dennis wise still involved with the club?  he has to be better than she-ra, surely.


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2009)

Warraya talkin aboot, like; Big Al's a god, man.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Warraya talkin aboot, like; Big Al's a god, man.



totally agree

we'd be whipping liverpool if he was still playing, specially with the best fans in the world behind us


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

you attacking away from the kop end at the moment then?


dave


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

dunno what Newcastle are whinging about, if it was offside it was marginal. They really are a shower of shite. Never held hope of newcastle doing united a favour here so the only thing to do is laugh at the toon twats and that cunt Shearer.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 3, 2009)

Cheer up Alan Shearer...


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

I thought Boro were utter shite yesterday but compared to Newcastle they were gladiators.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I thought Boro were utter shite yesterday but compared to Newcastle they were gladiators.



Boro were spineless, but Newcastle look clueless... why is Duff left back?

edit:  also Barton = cunt


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

Why wasn't Jonas on from the start, he looks like the only one to give a fuck.

oh yeah and bye bye Barton, you daft fuck.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

and fucksake Barton if you were going to do someone why not do a hateful shit like Mascherano or Gerard, Alonso is one Liverpool player I like.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

newcastle onle have one left back (enrique) and he's injured so they can't play any formation

fuck knows what they are going to do to win the home games we need to win


----------



## Sunray (May 3, 2009)

Joey Barton is a cunt.

That was an utterly disgraceful tackle on one of our best players.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

barton is such a fucking clampet

we're short of players and 10 minutes from time 2-0 at anfield he gets himself sent off and banned for the rest of the season


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

we sold parker and bought barton at the same time. that was one of the stupidest swaps ever


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle onle have one left back (enrique) and he's injured so they can't play any formation
> 
> fuck knows what they are going to do to win the home games we need to win



Can't remember what Newcastle winning is like atm,just completely useless.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> barton is such a fucking clampet
> 
> we're short of players and 10 minutes from time 2-0 at anfield he gets himself sent off and banned for the rest of the season



to be fair Alonso was bearing right down on the corner flag...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> we sold parker and bought barton at the same time. that was one of the stupidest swaps ever



And sold n'zogbia for some reason.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

you may well smile you bland self important gobshite.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 3, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Joey Barton is a cunt.



News just in...

Man walks on moon.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> And sold n'zogbia for some reason.



he didn't fit in...


he could actually play.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> he didn't fit in...
> 
> 
> he could actually play.



Oh yeah, that must be it.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> and fucksake Barton if you were going to do someone why not do a hateful shit like Mascherano or Gerard, Alonso is one Liverpool player I like.



What an utter fraud that man is, he has been awful today and you get the impression he only did that to get out of the last few games.  One has to wonder who on earth is going to employ him in future.

And now the barcodes are chanting "Shearer, Shearer"... truly there are no more clueless fans in world football, I hope they enjoy their visit to Plymouth.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Can't remember what Newcastle winning is like atm,just completely useless.



the worst thing is they don't even look that bothered

that goal was like one you practice in PE


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

if that Newcastle shite don't go down it's a smack in the face of justice.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> And now the barcodes are chanting "Shearer, Shearer"... truly there are no more clueless fans in world football, I hope they enjoy their visit to Plymouth.



you only sing when you're winning


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> if that Newcastle shite don't go down it's a smack in the face of justice.



You have to look at the Championship and the standard of some of the teams there and wonder if they will go straight through it down to Div 1 - lets face it She-ra has been so spectacularly inept thus far, and all of their "best" players will have fucked off during the summer.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

maybe shearer can get himself a championship title medal to go with his lonely premier league one. 

though that would be flattering.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> you only sing when you're winning



If an Everton manager had produced the shite that Shearer has today he would be getting abused, not praised.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 3, 2009)

3-0 full time,i'm just hoping the club gets re built during the summer, get a proper team/proper manager in. Wont be that easy though,as we all know...


----------



## mrkikiet (May 3, 2009)

that was a very very impressive performance.

i think we are going to be truly feared next season.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> that was a very very impressive performance.
> 
> i think we are going to be truly feared next season.



oh wise up it was against a shower of shite with neither wit or willing, it says fuck all about where liverpool are at in relation to anyone other than newcastle.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

whatever happens, i think next season will be very different. 

i reckon a load of the players are away even if we stay up and yeah everyone is giving shearer shit cos noone likes him etc but how the fuck can you expect him to put out a team with coherent tactics with this squad this season?

compared to the liverpool game at stjames that was a brilliant performance


----------



## Biffo (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> If an Everton manager had produced the shite that Shearer has today he would be getting abused, not praised.



The Kop had it about right:

"Stayed on the telly. You should've stayed on the telly"


----------



## mrkikiet (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh wise up it was against a shower of shite with neither wit or willing, it says fuck all about where liverpool are at in relation to anyone other than newcastle.



have you any idea who i support - maybe read the thread - muppet.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> have you any idea who i support - maybe read the thread - muppet.



revol is one of the stupidest people on the internet


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> have you any idea who i support - maybe read the thread - muppet.



sorry your subtle sarcasm was lost on me, possibly because it was so shite I opted to overlook it.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

everyone on the newcastle forum i post on thinks that relegation will be some sort of tonic for the club and get rid of all the mercenaries etc

still fuckin cloud cuckoo land


----------



## mrkikiet (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> sorry your subtle sarcasm was lost on me, possibly because it was so shite I opted to overlook it.



charming. overlooking something you didn't know existed. skills.


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2009)

Almost the same goal difference as Hull now. Interesting.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> charming. overlooking something you didn't know existed. skills.



well I did for a second wonder if you where a toon fan trying to be funny, but you're a no mark so i couldn't remember your allegiance and so I gave you the benefit of the doubt and assumed you were a typically deluded liverpool fan rather than the sort of twat whose sarcasm is on a par with adding a "not!" at the end of a setence.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

If Newcastle go down, I'll definitely be up for a trip with Cardiff next season.

I like Newcastle but hate Shearer.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well I did for a second wonder if you where a toon fan trying to be funny, but you're a no mark so i couldn't remember your allegiance and so I gave you the benefit of the doubt and assumed you were a typically deluded liverpool fan rather than the sort of twat whose sarcasm is on a par with adding a "not!" at the end of a setence.


i'm a no-mark, cheers. who else is on your no-mark list? and your 'mark' list?


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> everyone on the newcastle forum i post on thinks that relegation will be some sort of tonic for the club and get rid of all the mercenaries etc
> 
> still fuckin cloud cuckoo land



The problem is not just with the way that the club is run, the fans need to recognize that they have been treated like cunts since at least the Hall/Shepard takeover, they need to stop being bought off with token heroes being bought/appointed as manager, and they need to get over the whole geordie uniqueness thing.  

As for the football side of things, we have just done youse a huge favour over the Mackems.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The Kop had it about right:
> 
> "Stayed on the telly. You should've stayed on the telly"


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> The problem is not just with the way that the club is run, the fans need to recognize that they have been treated like cunts since at least the Hall/Shepard takeover, they need to stop being bought off with token heroes being bought/appointed as manager, and they need to get over the whole geordie uniqueness thing.
> 
> As for the football side of things, we have just done youse a huge favour over the Mackems.



thing is tho, the club is so important to the city that the fans are going to turn up and sing no matter how badly they are treated

i don't think that's a bad thing personally.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

Mackems 0 Everton 2 (Pienaar, Felliani).

Is there something in the water in the north-east?  All the PL sides display a similar lethargy.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> thing is tho, the club is so important to the city that the fans are going to turn up and sing no matter how badly they are treated
> 
> i don't think that's a bad thing personally.



Well therein lies the problem - things arent going to change whilst fans are still lining the pockets of the people who are responsible for the club being in the shit, no matter how many "Cockney Mafia Out!" banners they display.


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Mackems 0 Everton 2 (Pienaar, Felliani).
> 
> Is there something in the water in the north-east?  All the PL sides display a similar lethargy.



It's not just in the Prem, Hartlepool were shocking yesterday


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> It's not just in the Prem, Hartlepool were shocking yesterday



They survived though didn't they? Somehow.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2009)

We need She-rah's charisma, witty repartee and telling it like it is  back on Motd


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Great article in my opinion, pretty much sums up my feeling about the modern era football.  As soon as clubs became rich men's play thing we (football supporters) were fucked.



Yeah interesting that it mentions the academy (or lack of).

I think I've mentioned before (on this thread) that Newcastle's reluctance to try to develop local talent baffles me.   After all, the city has produced quite a few good players, but a lot of them go to find their way at other clubs as they get rejected or whatever by the club's youth system (shearer and carrick being two good examples)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> barton is such a fucking clampet
> 
> we're short of players and 10 minutes from time 2-0 at anfield he gets himself sent off and banned for the rest of the season



My instructor was saying he thought you lot got a good deal by selling parker and buying barton with the money.  I was  about that one. 

Parker, barring a couple of injury spells, has been first-rate for us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

isitme said:


> we sold parker and bought barton at the same time. that was one of the stupidest swaps ever



ah, snap!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> The problem is not just with the way that the club is run, the fans need to recognize that they have been treated like cunts since at least the Hall/Shepard takeover, they need to stop being bought off with token heroes being bought/appointed as manager, and they need to get over the whole geordie uniqueness thing.
> 
> As for the football side of things, we have just done youse a huge favour over the Mackems.



Yeah - totally agreed.  It's like, we got a manager who was an absolute hero with one of our most hated rivals, yet (despite some grumbles) took him on board and have, so far, enjoyed the ride.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Mackems 0 Everton 2 (Pienaar, Felliani).
> 
> Is there something in the water in the north-east?  All the PL sides display a similar lethargy.



Nah, it's just that I moved here 

(Before I moved to Dalian, they were the best side in china by a mile, for several years. After I moved there they became quite shit  )


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Nah, it's just that I moved here
> 
> (Before I moved to Dalian, they were the best side in china by a mile, for several years. After I moved there they became quite shit  )



Didnt FA Cup Final winning goal-scorer Paul Rideout turn out for them at some stage?


----------



## Ungrateful (May 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> It's not just in the Prem, Hartlepool were shocking yesterday



Gateshead beat Southport in the BSNL play off today () - so not all doom and gloom on the NE


----------



## Epico (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> I hope they enjoy their visit to Plymouth.



Me too, it's a great city.  

Though they'll get really confused when told to visit the Hoe.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Didnt FA Cup Final winning goal-scorer Paul Rideout turn out for them at some stage?



No, he played for Qianwei Huangdao and Shenzhen Jianlibao ...


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No, he played for Qianwei Huangdao and Shenzhen Jianlibao ...



Ah well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Ah well.


----------



## isitme (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Well therein lies the problem - things arent going to change whilst fans are still lining the pockets of the people who are responsible for the club being in the shit, no matter how many "Cockney Mafia Out!" banners they display.



ashley has lost millions on newcastle


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Mackems 0 Everton 2 (Pienaar, Felliani).
> 
> Is there something in the water in the north-east?  All the PL sides display a similar lethargy.



Gateshead finished second in the BS North...


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Gateshead finished second in the BS North...



I didnt know that, but I did clearly say "PL sides".


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2009)

Could it be that relegation is a kind of blessing in disguise for Newcastle - they'll have to shed all the hopeless players bought over the last few years and build again? I suppose that's probably not the case, that's one of the big problems now I think, that the disparity between being in and out the top league makes teams terrified of going down. time was when a side could go down, spend a few years rebuilding and come back stronger, but now (or since the really big Premier money came in), if you don't bounce back really quickly you're a bit fucked - see Forest, Wednesday, and now Norwich, Charlton and Southampton. I can't think of a side for ages who have gone down and come back better - I suppose Man City with Keggy is the only example I can think of - the side with Bernabia and that was great. Who knows what would have happened to City had they lost their play off a few years before, the one where both Gillingham and Wigan nearly beat them in the semi and final.

Would be pretty exciting to think we can be playing at Newcastle next year. Dunno how we are 16th in that division given the sides that are in it. 

Mind you, Hull have been so bad for about 5 months, reckon newcastle aren't down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

I don't know, I really fear for Newcastle tbh


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> I didnt know that, but I did clearly say "PL sides".



I know, but I'd presume the water in the north east wasn't different for the 3 Premiershite football grounds... Someone wants to look at that... Where's a water inspector when you need one?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

As for sides who go down and come back better - Charlton in 99, went down, came straight back up and had a good run til curbs left


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I don't know, I really fear for Newcastle tbh



Well, they've been down before and they'll be back again. Do they own their ground proper? If they go down, get rid of the knobhead chairman, get bought by a local consortitium and build a decent team slowly with a good manager from young players and canny buys then they might not be challenging for the prem title, but it's got to be better than finishing 13th in the Prem under Souness and Roader. 

I forgot to mention Leeds before. I mean, people talk abut the Leeds 'catastrophe' but they got relegated twice, they have survived, they still have enough cash to nick our manager and not worry about consequences financially and with Larry I reckon they'll be at least halfway up the championship soon and pushing on.

When a team like us go down no one calls it a 'catastrophe' but I've watched us go bottom of the whole league and get gubbed 7-0 by Barnet and you think 'shit, this is awful' and look at us now. Equally that same year our side blossomed and went on a madly brilliant run that got us into the play offs, that was the best season ever and it doesn't matter that it was in the 4th division or anything, it was ace.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I know, but I'd presume the water in the north east wasn't different for the 3 Premiershite football grounds... Someone wants to look at that... Where's a water inspector when you need one?



Mind you, Blyth spartans sacked their manager today so, who knows, maybe Gateshead drink bottled water?


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

if newcastle go down it'll be a disaster. i don't think the team we have is even good enough for the championship, and it won't be 'the kick up the arse we need'

the club does need shitloads of work done on it, especially the playing staff, our proper squad is only about 16 players, and half of them are injury prone

but it isn't the fact that we are just coasting along and thinking we're too good to go down, it's the fact the club is in deep deep shit, and losing out on the 50 odd million pounds of premier league money (not counting sponsorship etc) will just be another problem for the club. 

oh and for north east teams, whitley bay are at wembleey for FA Vase next week so they aren't all doing badly


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2009)

So presumably Joey Barton red was a deliberate tactic by him to rule himself out for the rest of the sesaon and start his hols early. Interesting test of Shearer's authority if it is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> if newcastle go down it'll be a disaster. i don't think the team we have is even good enough for the championship, and it won't be 'the kick up the arse we need'
> 
> the club does need shitloads of work done on it, especially the playing staff, our proper squad is only about 16 players, and half of them are injury prone
> 
> ...




Well said.


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> if newcastle go down it'll be a disaster. i don't think the team we have is even good enough for the championship, and it won't be 'the kick up the arse we need'
> 
> the club does need shitloads of work done on it, especially the playing staff, our proper squad is only about 16 players, and half of them are injury prone
> 
> ...



Personally, I think going down could be a blessing in disguise, for the following reasons:

i) Ashley might sell cheaply, or if not realise that the last people he should listen to about running a football club are the people who advise him currently;

ii) Shearer would not be manager, this would be the last of the wor heroes to be appointed and you would hope that whoever is in charge would do the sensible thing, look at someone who has actually demonstrated ability at management and then appoint him.  Personally, if I was one of the barcodes I would want someone like Roberto Martinez, or failing that Alan Irvine;

iii) the vast bulk of the overpaid, underperforming shite who currently infest the first team would be got rid of, and replaced with more honest players from the lower leagues.  

iv) having less money might force the club into spending it wisely - at the risk of rubbing it in, for what Newcastle paid for Coloccini (up to 10.3 million), we bought Jagielka (4 million) and Lescott (up to 5 million), and had money left over.


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

I think re: ashley I doubt he'll make the same mistakes again. weird thing was chris mort seemed to know what he was doing then for some reason lambias took over at the end of last season and the club went into absolute freefall, but no way will there be another season like this one with keegan as manager at the start and shearer at the end with 2 managers in the middle. noone would even have made that up

like i said, undoubtebly a lot of players need to be culled and the transfer policy is just ridiculous.7m on Xisco, he's only played about 5 games, definetely something dodgy there. it's not fair on him or the club to buy a 26 yr old striker who doesn't even make the bench

i just think all this sorting the club out would be better to do in the prem


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> iv) having less money might force the club into spending it wisely - at the risk of rubbing it in, for what Newcastle paid for Coloccini (up to 10.3 million), we bought Jagielka (4 million) and Lescott (up to 5 million), and had money left over.



Yep, or for that for us we bought Behrami, Ilunga and Carlton cole and still had money left over.


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

Newcastle wont come up straight away if they go down. They will have to do as we did last time we wnrt down. Basicly a whole new squad, which will take time to gel you wont have the added bonus of basicly ruining wimbeldon/mkdons while doing it though.

Weridly though, looking at the newcastle squad im not running my hands together going oooh look at all the quality players that will be around on the cheap.

Only the two taylors have any real intrest to me(steven if upson leaves) and possibly duff/lavenkrads as back up if we sell a hell of lot of our fringe players. I don't think any of them would make our starting lineup.

Oh and bassong beacuse of champ manager.


dave


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

i hope joey barton never plays again after this season

there are quite a lot of quality squad players at newcastle but noone to build the team around

personally I think steven taylor is a real standout player, he's as good as anyone his age who i've seen play


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Personally, I think going down could be a blessing in disguise, for the following reasons:
> 
> i) Ashley might sell cheaply, or if not realise that the last people he should listen to about running a football club are the people who advise him currently;
> 
> ...




I really cant see who would want to buy any of those overpaid tossers barr Bassong , i mean what club in their right mind would buy Barton , that lad needs to retire , hes a decent player but can't cope with his own temper . 

Shearer keeps swopping and changing formations but it don't mean shite if the players are not up for the fight coz its the same players , i say he needs to bring some of the youngsters in who we've got and give them a go , Carol has already proved he can do it Niall Ranger is Banging them in for fun in the reserves , Edgar would be better at centre half rather than that twat Shirley Tempest .

If we do stay up and its a megga IF  , i just cant see who would want to come and play for Newcastle , we couldn't even buy players like Richardson for 8 million off the mackems in janurary . 

The club is fucked but this has been coming for at least the last 5 seasons at least and Ashley must have a price on his advisors head coz he's been had .


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

how old is he now.23???

He is no near as good as as rio was at that age. But yeah he looks like he is developig into a very good player, just not convinced he is good enough to start every game in a premiership season, or at least not be the better of the two centre backs.


dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> i hope joey barton never plays again after this season
> 
> there are quite a lot of quality squad players at newcastle but noone to build the team around
> 
> personally I think steven taylor is a real standout player, he's as good as anyone his age who i've seen play



Bassong , much better player than Taylor .


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> how old is he now.23???
> 
> He is no near as good as as rio was at that age. But yeah he looks like he is developig into a very good player, just not convinced he is good enough to start every game in a premiership season, or at least not be the better of the two centre backs.
> 
> ...




Yeah 23 , i think if you put him in with a decent cente half he'd be very good , dont think putting him in with Shirley Temple is doing him any Justice and the same applies when Taylor plays with Shirley .


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I really cant see who would want to buy any of those overpaid tossers barr Bassong , i mean what club in their right mind would buy Barton , that lad needs to retire , hes a decent player but can't cope with his own temper .
> 
> Shearer keeps swopping and changing formations but it don't mean shite if the players are not up for the fight coz its the same players , i say he needs to bring some of the youngsters in who we've got and give them a go , Carol has already proved he can do it Niall Ranger is Banging them in for fun in the reserves , Edgar would be better at centre half rather than that twat Shirley Tempest .
> 
> ...



it's all about the money. plenty of players like smith, martins, enrique etc would be really good players to have in a good squad, just in a squad like ours with no confidence or motivation they just don't deliver

jonas is a fucking brilliant player, he can even look good playing for newcastle. 

I think collocini just sums up the club tbh. i rate him, he's a really skillful player and he always seemed to know where to be and what to do when he arrived. but over the season he has gotten worse and worse and last month or so he's looked like boumsong, he blatantly isn't concentrating on the game, he's just thinking about how he's going to get to play for a decent club after the transfer window opens.....

there are some decent players, they just don't have anyone to rally around, and the way to solve that is getting a proper manager. if i was the chairman i'd get someone respected and offer them anything they wanted

remember the plight of tottenham at the start of the season? i mean, they are still tottenham, so they are still challenging for europe and thinking they might make the champions league next year lol but they could easily be us and being in their position is fucking enviable for us

fuckin tottenham


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> remember the plight of tottenham at the start of the season? i mean, they are still tottenham, so they are still challenging for europe and thinking they might make the champions league next year lol but they could easily be us and being in their position is fucking enviable for us
> fuckin tottenham


2 points from the first 8 games.

45 points from the next 27.

Happy days.


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 2 points from the first 8 games.
> 
> 45 points from the next 27.
> 
> Happy days.



you're still a bunch of cunts tho


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> how old is he now.23???
> 
> He is no near as good as as rio was at that age. But yeah he looks like he is developig into a very good player, just not convinced he is good enough to start every game in a premiership season, or at least not be the better of the two centre backs.
> 
> ...



Tomkins is going to be tons better.


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

to early to tell to be honest rd. Tomkins does look like he will be a quality quality player though. and the reason why i dodnt really want steven taylor.

Tomkins and taylor would not be a good combination, too young. 


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

I trust the people on KUMB who go to all our games week in week out, they reckon tomkins looks as good or better than rio did at the same age.

Talk of trying to get Mancienne from Chelskov in the summer, him and tomkins would play well together and it's our kind of level  of signing, and a possible future England CB pairing


----------



## Cerberus (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> remember the plight of tottenham at the start of the season? i mean, they are still tottenham, so they are still challenging for europe and thinking they might make the champions league next year lol but they could easily be us and being in their position is fucking enviable for us
> 
> fuckin tottenham



Indeed, I remember it only too well

However, we (Spurs) had the squad. That it hadnt gelled and therefore we werent seeing the best of them was only highlighted by the change in manager. Furthermore, Harry has made a couple of astute signings. Notably, Palacios but there are more.

Newcastle never had the squad. Its largely awful and does not do a club of their size and stature justice. They just don't EVER look like scoring. On the odd occasion they do the players look as suprised as the onlookers.

Owen, Viduka, Smith and Butt are has beens (mostly injured has-beens at that). Couple of good young-uns who are being ruined. Seemingly endless numbers of mercinaries who'll disappear next year.

More than anything else though I think the circus-freakery has wreaked havoc there. The fat, gormless Ashley sitting through (yet) another defeat in his barcode shirt - then disappearing - then turning up again; the strange appointment of Kinnear, then losing him to illness; the whole cockney mafia ting; then the ludicrousness of the She-rah (messiah?) situation. weird and funny. Though not for most Geordies I'm sure.......

Saving grace - Hull, Boro and Sunderland look just as hopeless as Newcastle. If, IF the toon can string together a couple of wins then there may be hope.

hhmm. Nah. They are fucked TBH


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

the middlesborough game is literally the last chance

if hull lose tonight, we are still in a position to escape relegation

but we have to win against fulham and boro at home. i don't think that newcastle think they can win. i mean, that game against portsmouth was winnable. i would so have andy carrol starting. of course he isn't the same player that michael owen was, but at this point in time it's a scrap and carrol will scrap whereas all these skillful players just won't, they are still surprised that they are at a shit team lol

that's all there is to it. if hull win then we are going down


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

beating fulham would be amazingly helpful to west ham.


dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> the middlesborough game is literally the last chance
> 
> if hull lose tonight, we are still in a position to escape relegation
> 
> ...



I dont know , i still think the mackems could make a mess of it too , they look worse than us , but saying that we've had ample chances to take advantage and i would of thought that would be enough motivation for them .

I feel sorry for Xisco , he's never had the chance at all , i have heard some rumours that if he plays a certain amount of games they have to cough up a load of cash , but if that the case why take him and not play him , yet another strange one .
He was in the chronicle last week saying he loves the place and is gonna play in the reserves and fight for his place .


----------



## isitme (May 4, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I feel sorry for Xisco , he's never had the chance at all , i have heard some rumours that if he plays a certain amount of games they have to cough up a load of cash , but if that the case why take him and not play him , yet another strange one .
> He was in the chronicle last week saying he loves the place and is gonna play in the reserves and fight for his place .



I would imagine that it is some sort of condition where if he plays 10 games then we have to buy him outright or something. he should have gotten a few games this season since he is at the club and fit to play. mind you, everyone tells the chronicle that they love the club etc etc

It's like that stuff about guiterrez how we don't own him apparently (mallorca and some argentina club own him and we got him on a free cos those 2 clubs couldn't decide who he was playing for)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 4, 2009)

Thank fuck villa won. That was a bit tense in the end.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

Yeah had a fiver on villa, with only a 7.50 return that was hardly worth it, proper squeaky bum bet


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2009)

isitme said:


> It's like that stuff about guiterrez how we don't own him apparently (mallorca and some argentina club own him and we got him on a free cos those 2 clubs couldn't decide who he was playing for)



So... he's owned by a 3rd party????

Somebody might sue you.  I'd be careful.

What the fuck has carew done to his eyebrows?


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2009)

Hull vs. Stoke looks interesting next Saturday. Nothing-to-play-for Stoke are seriously on the beach already.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Hull vs. Stoke looks interesting next Saturday. Nothing-to-play-for Stoke are seriously on the beach already.



Not quite true; they could still go down.


----------



## aylee (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Not quite true; they could still go down.



Could, but realistically it's any two from Newcastle, Sunderland, Middlesborough and Hull now.


----------



## isitme (May 5, 2009)

hull newcastle and sunderland all deserve to go down. I think newcastle is in a decent position with our home games but we are so shit it might not matter lol


----------



## g force (May 5, 2009)

If Newcastle stay up though...what happens next? Can't see why anyone would want to buy a club in such disarray and with what is basically a crap, overpaid squad with some promising kids. So assuming NUFC avoid the drop what's going to happen in the summer? As an outsider it looks like a club in serious trouble that needs more than a few players that will have to bank on a miracle in the summer or all 3 promoted teams being cannon fodder.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

I agree G Force, and I think they could be in for a spell in the third tier.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I agree G Force, and I think they could be in for a spell in the third tier.


fuck, i'm pessimistic but don't think we're going to drop another division immediately. we may not come back up immediately but dropping down again is unlikely.


----------



## Epico (May 5, 2009)

Looking forward to Argyle's trip to St James next year.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> fuck, i'm pessimistic but don't think we're going to drop another division immediately. we may not come back up immediately but dropping down again is unlikely.



Leeds... Leicester... Sheffield Wednesday... Satay... all well supported clubs which have had it happen to them in recent years.

I seriously think that if we hadn't won the playoff in 2005, we'd have been fucked too and may also have gone down to League One.  Terry Brown said at the time that we were 48 hours from bankruptcy.

It's a dangerous business, being a big or biggish club and getting relegated.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Epico said:


> Looking forward to Argyle's trip to St James next year.



You'll have to set out on about a Thursday afternoon to make 3pm kick off on saturday...


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 5, 2009)

Epico said:


> Looking forward to Argyle's trip to St James next year.



Are Exeter in the coca cola league like ?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Are Exeter in the coca cola league like ?



Exeter Argyle?


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Exeter Argyle?



the joke was around "st james park"


----------



## isitme (May 5, 2009)

Shearer and Barton in punch up 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2411707.ece

the sun wouldn't just make that up to sell papers would they


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

isitme said:


> Shearer and Barton in punch up
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2411707.ece
> 
> the sun wouldn't just make that up to sell papers would they



No,ofcourse they wouldn't. How could you suggest such a thing?!?!


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

Some cretin is on SSN now claiming that Barton's actions could have got  Newcastle relegated.  Let the scapegoating commence!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> Some cretin is on SSN now claiming that Barton's actions could have got  Newcastle relegated.  Let the scapegoating commence!



hahaha

like Barton ever made a difference anyway


----------



## isitme (May 5, 2009)

the fact he was meant to be our midfield general and he only managed to make it to 9 games all season had an effect, but he's just a symptom


----------



## g force (May 5, 2009)

Yep Barton's the real problem, not the shower of shit defence, lack of goal scorers or invention in midfield and a novice manager so out of his depth it's laughable.


----------



## isitme (May 5, 2009)

g force said:


> Yep Barton's the real problem, not the shower of shit defence, lack of goal scorers or invention in midfield and a novice manager so out of his depth it's laughable.



he's not the main problem, he isn't helping tho. when you have a small squad everyone is important. specially since he's meant to be a 'senior player'

course he's not to blame, he has played his part tho


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

We had an ok team with parker, milner, n'zogbia, given, etc. They didn't always perform but atleast had potential to. Why the fuck we sold all them, god knows.


----------



## isitme (May 5, 2009)

there's always been decent players at newcastle, we just haven't had enough at once cos we've had 'stars' sapping the kitty


----------



## Iko Iko (May 5, 2009)

newcastles real problem is Alan Shearer. no manager worth his salt will want to go there, in the knowledge that if they string together some bad results the daft geordies will start calling for Big Al to come back. He's been a millstone round that clubs neck for years now.


----------



## StanSmith (May 5, 2009)

A trip down might help you guys, get rid of some of that "dead wood" and get some players that actually want to play for you instead of those over paid "mercenaries" that you have managed to acquire over the last few years.

Good luck whatever happens though.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 5, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> newcastles real problem is Alan Shearer. no manager worth his salt will want to go there, in the knowledge that if they string together some bad results the daft geordies will start calling for Big Al to come back. He's been a millstone round that clubs neck for years now.



Aye, I've got to agree with you: he should have stayed on the telly.


----------



## isitme (May 5, 2009)

there are so many football brains on here. i wish one of you guys would manage newcastle!


----------



## slaar (May 5, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Aye, I've got to agree with you: he should have stayed on the telly.


Best football chant of the year so far.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> the joke was around "st james park"



Ah, I see.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 5, 2009)

The chronicle reckon theres a load of mackems gonna go to our Fulham home game in the Fulham end to try and goad us , its all started on some mackem  internet forum , to get us back from 22 years years ago , when Newcastle fans did the same to them . They wanna concentrate on themselves me thinks .....


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 5, 2009)

I hate football.


----------



## Bomber (May 5, 2009)

Hull could be your saviours yet !!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

isitme said:


> there are so many football brains on here. i wish one of you guys would manage newcastle!



Indeed, I bet they would win us the league one day.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I hate football.




Me too


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Indeed, I bet they would win us the league one day.



daft delusional pie in the sky chasing geordie


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> daft delusional pie in the sky chasing geordie


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

isitme said:


> there are so many football brains on here. i wish one of you guys would manage newcastle!



Give me a decent head coach(steve clarke) and i would be pure win!

I bet sherear would be rubbish at champ man!


dave


----------



## isitme (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Give me a decent head coach(steve clarke) and i would be pure win!
> 
> I bet sherear would be rubbish at champ man!
> 
> ...



a worrying amount of our signings are really good on championship manager but shit in real life


----------



## nino_savatte (May 6, 2009)

slaar said:


> Best football chant of the year so far.



I laughed hard and loud when I heard the Kop chant it.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 6, 2009)

isitme said:


> there are so many football brains on here. i wish one of you guys would manage newcastle!



It's the proverbial poisoned chalice: no manager worth their salt would submit themselves to the current boardroom regime (or any of the past ones from Hall onwards). Change that and NUFC has a chance....oh, and dump the pointless hero-worship too. It's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

isitme said:


> a worrying amount of our signings are really good on championship manager but shit in real life



bassong is quality in both as is jonas!


dave


----------



## mrkikiet (May 6, 2009)

jonas 'no final product' gutierrez?


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

yep he be quality.


dave


----------



## Spod (May 7, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> I laughed hard and loud when I heard the Kop chant it.



Yep, classic. Fair play to Shearer for seeing the funny side of it.


----------



## Daniel (May 8, 2009)

Shearer Cort Jenas Given Ameobi Speed


----------



## mrkikiet (May 9, 2009)

ermmmm. 

sir les, big dunc, kieron dyer, pavel srnicek, andy cole, lee clark. 

??


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 9, 2009)

George Reily , Kenny Wharton ,  Kevin Carr , Mirhandina , Peter Beardsley .

???


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2009)

ohh i like this game!

shaka hislop, paul kitson, scott parker, kerion dyer, lee bowyer, pavel srnichek, les ferdinand.


dave


----------



## agricola (May 9, 2009)

i hope this game continues until monday night, when some wag ends it with "... your boys took a hell of a beating"


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what just happened to be honest xD

Read the names out loud as a sentence!


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

Hull still doing their best to save Newcastle I see


----------



## isitme (May 9, 2009)

JTG said:


> Hull still doing their best to save Newcastle I see



hull, sunderland and newcastle all deserve to go down, they should really make 2 extra places this year to punish them all for being so shite


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

isitme said:


> hull, sunderland and newcastle all deserve to go down, they should really make 2 extra places this year to punish them all for being so shite



yeah, all of the bottom five seem to have given up weeks ago


----------



## agricola (May 9, 2009)

JTG said:


> yeah, all of the bottom five seem to have given up weeks ago



Except West Brom, it seems.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

yep, West Brom back in the picture all of a sudden


----------



## agricola (May 9, 2009)

JTG said:


> yep, West Brom back in the picture all of a sudden



Have to say the Newcastle - Fulham game doesnt look a nailed on home win, as Fulham are absolutely spanking Villa atm.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

basically, I'd say if Newcastle don't beat Boro then that's it. But we knew that anyway


----------



## isitme (May 9, 2009)

newcastle need to win against boro and fulham

no point in speculating really


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 9, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle need to win against boro and fulham
> 
> no point in speculating really



And maybe 1 point or 3 at Villa the way things are going , i hate these Monday games . 

 well done Stoke !!


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

the way things stand, Sunderland may just have done enough to clinch safety today. Obv not mathematically but if the teams below continue to be useless it may well be so


----------



## isitme (May 9, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> And maybe 1 point or 3 at Villa the way things are going , i hate these Monday games .
> 
> well done Stoke !!



i think it's pretty unfair on newcastle how all the final games have been moved to weird times for TV, as if there isn't enough pressure......


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

Premier League games have been moved to weird times for 17 years now, they should have got to used to it by now


----------



## isitme (May 9, 2009)

JTG said:


> Premier League games have been moved to weird times for 17 years now, they should have got to used to it by now



but it's rare for teams to play at a weird time every week

edit: except ones like man utd, and they are all good players so it's different lol


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 9, 2009)

isitme said:


> i think it's pretty unfair on newcastle how all the final games have been moved to weird times for TV, as if there isn't enough pressure......



is it pressure or a blessing in disguise........


----------



## Limejuice (May 10, 2009)

*Whitley Bay v Glossop North End*

FA Vase at Wembley today. 

Kick off at "500 BST"



Listen live: link to Radio Newcastle on the BBC page:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_conf/8035875.stm


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2009)

Carry on like this much longer and Newcastle will be playing in that.


----------



## Limejuice (May 10, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Carry on like this much longer and Newcastle will be playing in that.


I'm hoping Shearer's there to pick up some tips.


----------



## Limejuice (May 10, 2009)

*FA Vase*

Glossop 0 Whitley Bay 2.

Silverware for Tyneside!

Let bells ring out!


----------



## isitme (May 10, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

Limejuice said:


> Glossop 0 Whitley Bay 2.
> 
> Silverware for Tyneside!
> 
> Let bells ring out!


----------



## Limejuice (May 10, 2009)

isitme said:


>





RenegadeDog said:


>


----------



## mrkikiet (May 11, 2009)

hopefully the toon can copy the hilhead boys tonight.


----------



## Limejuice (May 11, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> hopefully the toon can copy the hilhead boys tonight.



Sultana telly. 

8pm.

We'll win.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

oh for fucks sake. grr at it not being on sky.

cant wait till setanta go bust.

dave


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2009)

setanta is the only way i have of watching prem games (apart from the pub or net)


----------



## mrkikiet (May 11, 2009)

going to be 3-2.


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

Never mind these tossers - save Newcastle Blue Star

Going under for the sake of £65,000. What's that, Joey Barton's weekly wages?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2009)

89-0 to us. SHERAH GANS SCORE 29 LIKE.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 89-0 to us. SHERAH GANS SCORE 29 LIKE.



i'm going for 90-0.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2009)

Sherah gans scure 30 like


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

Looking forward to this feast of footballing excellence.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

listening on the radio.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Half-Time/Full-Time
Middlesbrough / Newcastle 

22/1 

Bet 50p


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Quick heads up for people in the NE: Shitanta appear to be showing the game for free tonight.  I have a shit freeview box which you can't even get setanta on even if you want to pay for it (although there is a blank channel saying 'setanta') and the game's on 

Either that or they've fucked up 

(unlikely)

Anyway, Refused just texted me to say that he saw Jamie Oliver going to the game


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Oh, it's died


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

what a start.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

fuck sake.


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2009)

relegation team a 0 relegation team b 1 (overrated player 3 min)


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 11, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

20:05


trippylondoner said:


> what a start.



20:06


trippylondoner said:


> fuck sake.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 20:05
> 
> 
> 20:06



your point being? i was referring to it being a lively start to the game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

|Very good pic stream but foreign commentary here http://freedocast.com/forms/PopOut.aspx?sc=428231D7213910A1


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> your point being? i was referring to it being a lively start to the game.



Point?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

ACtually that was a bit irritating that stream


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

1-1!!!!!


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2009)

relegation team a 1 relegation team b 1


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Knew I should have gone for (old faithful) 4-4 again


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

http://www.tv2free.com/ch1.html


----------



## the button (May 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 1-1!!!!!



Yes! Come on Hull!


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2009)

Viduka playing like someone who wants a future in Premiership football next year.


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

Yep, I'd say he was hungry but we already know that.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, I'd say he was hungry but we already know that.



lol.

viduka doesn't ever ;look like he is going hungry though. he looks like he is full to the brim.

The question has to be asked is he lampard in disguise.


dave


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

I didn't realise Haile Selassie was playing for Middlesbrough


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2009)

JTG said:


> I didn't realise Haile Selassie was playing for Middlesbrough



That is probably one of the foulest libels against the Lion of Judah I think I have ever heard - you would think that if he did take to football, he would do better than these two collections of shite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

agricola said:


> That is probably one of the foulest libels against the Lion of Judah I think I have ever heard - you would think that if he did take to football, he would do better than these two collections of shite.


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

Great night for Sunderland, so far.


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

puts Newcastle in the shade - they have bogus 'messiahs', Boro have the actual Jah Rastafari in their side


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

who are you on about? i have no idea(the player, not mi main man)

dave


----------



## isitme (May 11, 2009)

now is the time to bring on a sub


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

Think it's Shawky

Never heard of him before tonight


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

Oh, they've taken him off and put Southgate's younger brother on instead


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

omfggggggg!!!!!


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2009)

bah x 2


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

2-1 martins.


----------



## isitme (May 11, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

I thought it looked like it was going boro's way so stupidly put a quid on them  I jinxed it for them and in newcastle's favour


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

Rd why do bet on anything ever?

i dont understand.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Rd why do bet on anything ever?
> 
> i dont understand.
> 
> ...



Just for a laugh - all in all i break about even tbh, by mixing up the bigger sensible ones and the smaller amounts on silly ones.


----------



## gabi (May 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Just for a laugh - all in all i break about even tbh, by mixing up the bigger sensible ones and the smaller amounts on silly ones.



The under/over thing's been doing it for me. On bet24.com you can bet on ludicrous things like under 5.5 goals (at shit odds). If you're patient you can build it up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

3-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

thank fucking fuck thank you!!!!!


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2009)

how the fuck is Southgate still in a job


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

SHEARER SHEARER SHEARER, two subs by him made the difference.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Just got a text from refused, bearing the simple slogan 'LEGENDKRANZ!'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

(he's at the game)


----------



## Balbi (May 11, 2009)

Hahaha.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

full time-3-1


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

The only positive thing that could come out of this is that Shearer might take the job.


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 11, 2009)

Was that a dream guys ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

NOPE


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

You owe me a quid trippy.  I helped you stay up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You owe me a quid trippy.  I helped you stay up



thanks for that


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 11, 2009)

I havent enjoyed a game like that for a LOOOOONG time.I'd forgotten what winning smells like.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 11, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I havent enjoyed a game like that for a LOOOOONG time.I'd forgotten what winning smells like.



me to!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

and you having a chance of staying up means you'll be more likely to spank fulham for us.  ta.


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The only positive thing that could come out of this is that Shearer might take the job.



fingers crossed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 12, 2009)

i am loving it that we beat them LOVING IT


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 12, 2009)

LEGENFUCKINGKRANDS

I've lost my voice.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 12, 2009)

there is hope.

and bye bye owen.


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> and you having a chance of staying up means you'll be more likely to spank fulham for us.  ta.



we still need to beat everton


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we still need to beat everton
> 
> dave



Yeah, it's a very tough ask.  I can only hope that Everton, with f.a to play for, will be thinking about the Cup Final.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 12, 2009)

those sunderland fans who may have bought tickets in the fulham end on Saturday aren't so happy now.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 12, 2009)

"Tickets are still on sale for Saturday - if you can get here, get one. Your club needs you - this isn't over yet." - NUFC.com

If I have to say it was disappointing the way the atmosphere sank after about 30 minutes and we didn't start properly making noise again until Martins scored save for a few collective urges of encouragement for corners. Even though I sit in the library section it's rare for me to hear myself shouting sso loudly above everyone else. Then again, I did belt it out a bit extra like. 
It just seemed like we'd already accepted defeat even though it was 1-1.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

I do think you might be in danger of underestimating Fulham.  They've played some good stuff this season, and Hodgson is a strong contender for MOTS.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone is underestimating them. We just have to win.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I don't think anyone is underestimating them. We just have to win.



True, true.  I hope you do as it will aid us in the quest for the glorious europa league.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2009)

I am going to my first ever football match at St James' park on Saturday , if Newcastle win against fullham it could be a mighty good day


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> I am going to my first ever football match at St James' park on Saturday , if Newcastle win against fullham it could be a mighty good day



Do you live in Newcastle?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2009)

nope all the way down in Surrey so its going to be a long long day ( one would have thought id pick a football ground a lil nearer home eh ? lol)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

So what brings you up here, then?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2009)

i mentioned to a mate that id never been to a match , he is an avid Newcastle fan  and a season ticket holder . Had a spare ticket and offered me it. Ive been to Newcastle once before and had a wikkid time so thought sod it and make a day of it


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 12, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> "Tickets are still on sale for Saturday - if you can get here, get one. Your club needs you - this isn't over yet." - NUFC.com
> 
> If I have to say it was disappointing the way the atmosphere sank after about 30 minutes and we didn't start properly making noise again until Martins scored save for a few collective urges of encouragement for corners. Even though I sit in the library section it's rare for me to hear myself shouting sso loudly above everyone else. Then again, I did belt it out a bit extra like.
> It just seemed like we'd already accepted defeat even though it was 1-1.



You in the east stand like ? I thought the atmosphere was quite good in the Gallowgate all the way through .
It was a quite amazing sight when i walked up to my seat just before the teams came out with all them flags waving , it was a bit strange the majority of the crowd being there at the final whistle too .

Hopefully we can get something off Fulham , its gonna be tough tho the wat they are playing at the moment .


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 13, 2009)

Where are all the haters? LENGENDKRANDS got your tongue???


----------



## xes (May 13, 2009)

you're still going down


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 13, 2009)

Champions League next year? xes, what's your view of Ledley King's disgusting racist abuse in a drunken nightclub fracas?


----------



## Flashman (May 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Aston Villa v Hull
> 
> Hull v Stoke
> 
> ...



Aston Villa 1 - 0 Hull

Hull 1 - 2 Stoke

Nearly there lads...

Howay etc.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Champions League next year? xes, what's your view of Ledley King's disgusting racist abuse in a drunken nightclub fracas?


----------



## xes (May 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Champions League next year? xes, what's your view of Ledley King's disgusting racist abuse in a drunken nightclub fracas?



I think he's a twat, they say alchohol can bring out ones true colours. And hey, we may not be champions league, but we managed to crawl back up the table quite well, considering the start we had to the season. At one point, we were at a stage where only 2 other clubs have managed to evade relegation. (from memory, could be wrong, it happened once before in 88)  I'm proud of the way we've fought back. Championship next season?


----------



## mrkikiet (May 16, 2009)

i fear a loss today. over-confidence on the back of a good result. plus Fulham are a decent side.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

I just hope the players take confidence from the last game and use that momentum to achieve a good result today,wont be easy though.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

you lot had better do the noble thing and beat fulham!

i'm not having them in europe.


dave


----------



## asbestos (May 16, 2009)

Its 10pm here and i'm off to the pub to watch the match. Fulham will be after a win which should open the game up, hopefully to our advantage!

HTL


----------



## mrkikiet (May 16, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Its 10pm here and i'm off to the pub to watch the match. Fulham will be after a win which should open the game up, hopefully to our advantage!
> 
> HTL



you beat me, it's 8pm here and i'm about to head out  get some of the cricket too. howay the lads.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

being so chuffed about winning and getting out of the bottom 3 kind of made everyone forget that we are on level points with hull, fulham are a decent team and just how terrible boro are......

still think we could get something from today tho


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 16, 2009)

Owen is injured, blessing in disguise. I'm off to the match. Nervous as fuck.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> being so chuffed about winning and getting out of the bottom 3 kind of made everyone forget that we are on level points with hull, fulham are a decent team and just how terrible boro are......



don't be so negative!


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

I was just about to write good luck and realised that this is the point (I always knew it was coming) where my wish for West Ham to get into Europe conflicts with my wish for Boro to avoid relegation.  I thought it was going to happen next week.

Draw?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I was just about to write good luck and realised that this is the point (I always knew it was coming) where my wish for West Ham to get into Europe conflicts with my wish for Boro to avoid relegation.  I thought it was going to happen next week.
> 
> Draw?



put your own team first, know what i mean?


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I was just about to write good luck and realised that this is the point (I always knew it was coming) where my wish for West Ham to get into Europe conflicts with my wish for Boro to avoid relegation.  I thought it was going to happen next week.
> 
> Draw?



boro aren't going to avoid relegation

i reckon west brom have got more chance than boro tbh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Owen is injured, blessing in disguise. I'm off to the match. Nervous as fuck.



Good luck, we're depending on you too to help get us into Europe


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> put your own team first, know what i mean?



You do realise that Tommers' other half and sometime poster is a boro fan?

He can't add insult to injury for the 2006 semi final victory by hoping they go down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> boro aren't going to avoid relegation
> 
> i reckon west brom have got more chance than boro tbh



It really is about time boro went down.  It has always pissed me off that we spend some silly amount on season tickets, and stuff, we get good crowds, yet we always have two bob for players, yet a nothing clublike boro with a terrible support get to spent 12m  at a time on players (who turn out to be cack)!  I know their chairman's rich, but he's not _that_ rich in football terms these days, it's just stupid.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You do realise that Tommers' other half and sometime poster is a boro fan?
> 
> He can't add insult to injury for the 2006 semi final victory by hoping they go down.



Ahh right,I didn't know.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It really is about time boro went down.  It has always pissed me off that we spend some silly amount on season tickets, and stuff, we get good crowds, yet we always have two bob for players, yet a nothing clublike boro with a terrible support get to spent 12m  at a time on players (who turn out to be cack)!  I know their chairman's rich, but he's not _that_ rich in football terms these days, it's just stupid.



boro are strange, you're right, they've never seemed like a proper club somehow in the top flight

remember when that season when they had emerson, juninho and ravanelli and they went down


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> put your own team first, know what i mean?




Always trippy, always.  But it'd be nice if both can happen.

Peace, blud.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

boro 1-0....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

martins shot hits the post!


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

can't get a stream


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Downing carried off injured for boro...(listening on the radio,again)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

bolton 1-0 hull!!! ive never cheered a bolton goal so much!!!


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2009)

uh oh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

ugh,poor defending, good pressure by us now.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

you always want to have 2 kickoffs in a match


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

our tactics are pretty lame in this half. newcastle still look like they are swanning about. at this stage of the season they should be playing their arses off. a win would make us pretty much safe, if we lose then it isn't even up to us


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 16, 2009)

Fuck... is it going to come down to how good a side Man United put out next week with nothing to play for and the Champions League final three days away??

Come on Villa, FFS!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

this is gonna fucking come down to the last day, isn't it?just knew fulham were gonna score on that attack.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

its a game of two halves trippy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

That is true....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

fulham clear off the line!goal newcatsle...disallowed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

god fucking fucking damnit


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 16, 2009)

What the fucking fuck was that disallowed for?

Argh!


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

eh?

that was a goal


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

hull1-1


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

proper bullshit that was


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Typical ref wanting us to go down.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

that wouldn't be disallowed if it was man utd or pool


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

true.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

corner,c'mon


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Ugh


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Typical ref wanting us to go down.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

red card ffs

nice one ref

newcastle going down. wonder how much you made off that lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

villa1-1.

bassong sentoff?


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 16, 2009)

Oh my god. This joke isn't funny anymore.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

please get a draw....bring on carroll...lovenkrands...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

carroll/lovenkrands on...hull almost went2-1up.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

cmon andy


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

proper bullshit

proper proper bullshit

yes newcastle have been shit all season, but then they play well, start looking good, score a goal back and it's disallowed for no reason, then a few minutes later one of our best players is sent off

disgusting


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

the hull 2nd half btw kicked off 10 minslate...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> proper bullshit
> 
> proper proper bullshit
> 
> ...



I know what you mean...remember the goal disallowed v chelsea?


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

the ref isn't meant to decide who wins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

newcastle fans leaving? wtf


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

nearly 1-1


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

Shearer! Shearer!!


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

and i've been saying newcastle have been shit all season. but they weren't shit today, they fucking scored and it was disallowed for no reason, then bassong was sent off for fuck all

it's a proper load of fucking shit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

LC,you should be chanting...referee referee!!!

we scored..got disallowed...had a player sent off...shocker


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

i'm pretty disgusted to be honest

that wasn't a game of football


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> i'm pretty disgusted to be honest
> 
> that wasn't a game of football



it was a game of the ref!


----------



## Dandred (May 16, 2009)

At least I have a little something to be happy about today.


----------



## bendeus (May 16, 2009)

Newcastlol just keep on giving.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

so do the refs


----------



## Flashman (May 16, 2009)

These things tend to even themselves out over the season...


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> so do the refs



Never mind Trippy. At least Liverpool never won the league.

I will miss the Toon next season as its always been an easy six points.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

Flashman said:


> These things tend to even themselves out over the season...



not really

man utd, liverpool and chelsea have always been cheating twats and they always end up winning

this means teams lose

like i said, the ref shouldn't decide the outcome of the game


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Never mind Trippy. At least Liverpool never won the league.
> 
> I will miss the Toon next season as its always been an easy six points.



liverpool fan from wales 

you can't give anyone shit about their team, you support a team that has nowt to do with you, you're just a gloryseeking welsh twat


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> like i said, the ref shouldn't decide the outcome of the game


Not taking it well, then


----------



## Flashman (May 16, 2009)

Generally though you do get dodgy pens, sendings off etc for and against you over the season, refs aren't robots.

I agree about Liverpool and other sides though.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

and i thought gloryseeking welsh twats all supported man utd. they are much better than liverpool ever were. what gives?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Generally though you do get dodgy pens, sendings off etc for and against you over the season.



Tell me then where we've had decisions going for us?


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not taking it well, then



newcastle are probably going down because they had a legitimate goal disallowed and then 2 minutes later one of our players got a straight red for a badly timed tackle (not cynical, badly timed)

fucking right i'm not taking it well. it was a total fit up


----------



## Flashman (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Tell me then where we've had decisions going for us?



Fuck knows I don't watch MOtD and I don't have Setanta. Generally though you get good and bad decisions during a season.

Are you saying you're down the bottom because of referee's?


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle are probably going down because they had a legitimate goal disallowed and then 2 minutes later one of our players got a straight red for a badly timed tackle (not cynical, badly timed)
> 
> fucking right i'm not taking it well. it was a total fit up


It's just that some have the pretty crazy idea that it's over 38 games, is all. Did you see that save of the season for Bolton against Hull today?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Fuck knows I don't watch MOtD and I don't have Setanta.
> 
> Are you saying you're down the bottom because of referee's?



Not only,but they have played a big part in it. We didn't play badly today,and get our momentum fucked up by shit refereeing decisions.


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> liverpool fan from wales
> 
> you can't give anyone shit about their team, you support a team that has nowt to do with you, you're just a gloryseeking welsh twat




If you read old threads you'd know why I support Liverpool. I've been a regular at Ninian Park for 20 years since I've lived in Cardiff but ....... whatever. I happen to like Newcastle but as Trippy always has it in for Liverpool - including earlier today - I thought I'd give him some back.

Now you've got all pissy I'm laughing at you as well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If you read old threads you'd know why I support Liverpool. I've been a regular at Ninian Park for 20 years since I've lived in Cardiff but ....... whatever. I happen to like Newcastle but as Trippy always has it in for Liverpool - including earlier today - I thought I'd give him some back.
> 
> Now you've got all pissy I'm laughing at you as well.



I'm not bothered by that as i knew you would respond in such a way.


----------



## Flashman (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not only,but they have played a big part in it. We didn't play badly today,and get our momentum fucked up by shit refereeing decisions.



Fair enough but you might have got a point or two this season thanks to an off-side goal or whatever, as I said though I don't watch them I watch my local team.

Anyway you still have a game left who knows what will happen, Hull have Man U don't forget.


----------



## tarannau (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> newcastle are probably going down because they had a legitimate goal disallowed and then 2 minutes later one of our players got a straight red for a badly timed tackle (not cynical, badly timed)
> 
> fucking right i'm not taking it well. it was a total fit up



No, you're probably going down because you've been largely shit all season, bar a brief bounce or two from Kinnear. 

I can't actually believe you're doing the hard done by, ref robbed us, act to be honest, especially when you used Chelsea (of all the teams) to suggest that big clubs would get better luck and win things as a result

Newcastle are going down because they got greedy and sacked Allardyce in favour of fucking Keegan because of daft fan pressure. There's no way they'd be in this situation if Fat Sam was still in charge.


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

tarannau said:


> There's no way they'd be in this situation if Fat Sam was still in charge.


Init. No doubt. The fans took 'em down.


----------



## Flashman (May 16, 2009)

Even we beat them when Sam was the manager though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Sam was shit as any other manager, keegan was there,things were ok. Then turned to shit for no reason.


----------



## tarannau (May 16, 2009)

What? Apart from the reason that Keegan had a terrible record, threw his toys out of the pram and stormed out like a primadonna leaving NUFC in the lurch, a-fucking-again.

The self pity is a little wearing. Kinnear's heart attack was genuinely unlucky, but otherwise Newcastle and their fans have brought this on themselves.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

of course i feel hard done by

the ref completely decided the outcome of one our most important game all season by getting 2 decisions completely wrong against us


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

were not down yet anyway, wait n see what happens.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

tarannau said:


> No, you're probably going down because you've been largely shit all season, bar a brief bounce or two from Kinnear.
> 
> I can't actually believe you're doing the hard done by, ref robbed us, act to be honest, especially when you used Chelsea (of all the teams) to suggest that big clubs would get better luck and win things as a result
> 
> Newcastle are going down because they got greedy and sacked Allardyce in favour of fucking Keegan because of daft fan pressure. There's no way they'd be in this situation if Fat Sam was still in charge.



what 'they' are you talking about

i agree newcastle are in trouble cos we have a shit board, but we lost this game because of the ref. who knows, fulham might have gone ahead again and we might still have lost. or we might have won 5-1 and been completely safe....who knows? 

i know you'd love to think it was the fans being (oh my gosh!) sentimental and thinking too much of their club, but it isn't, it's the board. if shit fans made clubs shit then no way would newcastle be in the bottom 3


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> what 'they' are you talking about
> 
> i agree newcastle are in trouble cos we have a shit board, but we lost this game because of the ref. who knows, fulham might have gone ahead again and we might still have lost. or we might have won 5-1 and been completely safe....who knows?
> 
> i know you'd love to think it was the fans being (oh my gosh!) sentimental and thinking too much of their club, but it isn't, it's the board. if shit fans made clubs shit then no way would newcastle be in the bottom 3



but!!! its the fans that make the decisions obviously! its the fans fault!!1111

not the number of injuries.

not the shite board.

not the refs.

its the fans!


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

shit fans. still turn up even tho the team has been shit for years because they love the club and it means a lot to the city. going through a really bad time and getting nostalgic about when we were a good club

what a bunch of wankers, it's all their fault. if it wasn't for them some investment group would own the club by now and we would have loads of corporate cups. we'd probably even get invited to play in places like dubai and america. i mean, noone from newcastle would go, but they are shit fans anyway, money laudering investment groups are the 'proper fans'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Injuries have meant we've had to play duff at left back...oh thats the fans fault!!!11


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 16, 2009)




----------



## tarannau (May 16, 2009)

So those were fake supporters protesting so vociferously about Fat Sam being the _wrong kind_ of manager and treating the return of Keegan like the messiah comeback? And who were those folks repeatedly asking for Ashley to fuck off despite being the stable investor willing to lose his own money that NUFC desperately needed - all that protesting clearly didn't destabilise the club and fuck things up further. Oh no.

Not all fans behaved like that at all. But strangely enough, even on here and from the comfort of their armchairs, some of the NUFC plastic supporters even seemed to echo those same impatient sentiments, spouting intolerance as if on live feed from the Sky sponsored gobbox.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Blah blah blah, tarannau, same pathetic insults as ever.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

tarannau said:


> So those were fake supporters protesting so vociferously about Fat Sam being the _wrong kind_ of manager and treating the return of Keegan like the messiah comeback? And who were those folks repeatedly asking for Ashley to fuck off despite being the stable investor willing to lose his own money that NUFC desperately needed - all that protesting clearly didn't destabilise the club and fuck things up further. Oh no.
> 
> Not all fans behaved like that at all. But strangely enough, even on here and from the comfort of their armchairs, some of the NUFC plastic supporters even seemed to echo those same impatient sentiments, spouting intolerance as if on live feed from the Sky sponsored gobbox.



we were rubbish under allardyce. it was painful

much as 12th place looks good from here at this point. 10 years in 12th place under allardyce playing long ball football doesn't. and it isn't exactly rare for a new chairman to sack an unpopular manager when he takes over

people liked keegan because he got the team playing football again, and they were annoyed because how we saw it keegan was given no money to spend and then we got xisco at the last minute who doesn't even make the bench for 7 million pounds. that still looks dodgy. keegan threatened to walk out in 1991 under very similar circumstances which forced the board then into actually giving him enough money to build a succesful football team. but not ashley, he didn't fall for that, he's probably lost himself about 50m pounds in tv and sponsorship money from not letting keegan have his own way tbh. that could have been the 2 or 3 more good players we needed to get back to a decent team


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> we were rubbish under allardyce. it was painful
> 
> much as 12th place looks good from here at this point. 10 years in 12th place under allardyce playing long ball football doesn't. and it isn't exactly rare for a new chairman to sack an unpopular manager when he takes over
> 
> people liked keegan because he got the team playing football again, and they were annoyed because how we saw it keegan was given no money to spend and then we got xisco at the last minute who doesn't even make the bench for 7 million pounds. that still looks dodgy. keegan threatened to walk out in 1991 under very similar circumstances which forced the board then into actually giving him enough money to build a succesful football team. but not ashley, he didn't fall for that, he's probably lost himself about 50m pounds in tv and sponsorship money from not letting keegan have his own way tbh. that could have been the 2 or 3 more good players we needed to get back to a decent team



This.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

in the words of shearer 'we never do anything the easy way'...aint over yet.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

west ham plan to sue newcastle. If you werenty so shit we would be in europe!


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> west ham plan to sue newcastle. If you werenty so shit we would be in europe!
> 
> 
> dave



oh noez


----------



## asbestos (May 16, 2009)

tarannau said:


> So those were fake supporters protesting so vociferously about Fat Sam being the _wrong kind_ of manager and treating the return of Keegan like the messiah comeback? And who were those folks repeatedly asking for Ashley to fuck off despite being the stable investor willing to lose his own money that NUFC desperately needed - all that protesting clearly didn't destabilise the club and fuck things up further. Oh no.
> 
> Not all fans behaved like that at all. But strangely enough, even on here and from the comfort of their armchairs, some of the NUFC plastic supporters even seemed to echo those same impatient sentiments, spouting intolerance as if on live feed from the Sky sponsored gobbox.



Jam it up your arse cock muncher.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

its not over yet.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Jam it up your arse cock muncher.



hahahahaah


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Jam it up your arse cock muncher.



this


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> liverpool fan from wales
> 
> you can't give anyone shit about their team, you support a team that has nowt to do with you, you're just a gloryseeking welsh twat



Absolutely. If it carries on like this there'll be Newcastle 'fans' from London...


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Absolutely. If it carries on like this there'll be Newcastle 'fans' from London...



you have to let newcastle fans off cos the club is so shit

i always meet newcastle fans when i go down south and that's fair dos if a little confusing

it's like being a cardiff fan from newcastle or something. a bit weird, but not exactly gloryseeking. more like misery seeking


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> its not over yet.



No way near, Man Utd may very well play a weakened team against Hull, but there's no way they'll lose, Hull are way too shit.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> No way near, Man Utd may very well play a weakened team against Hull, but there's no way they'll lose, Hull are way too shit.



this is what sheffield united thought a few years back untill tevez popped up with a goal and green made some great saves and we stayed up.

I enjoyed that day!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> you have to let newcastle fans off cos the club is so shit
> 
> i always meet newcastle fans when i go down south and that's fair dos if a little confusing
> 
> it's like being a cardiff fan from newcastle or something. a bit weird, but not exactly gloryseeking. more like misery seeking



I've never met a West Ham fan who wasn't from either London or Essex.

Apparently there is quite a large Scandinavian contingent who fly over from Sweden etc to UP every week!


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

tbh like, losing at home to fulham was unthinkable. even if all the results went perfectly and we stayed up on 37 points it's still a disaster


----------



## asbestos (May 16, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> No way near, Man Utd may very well play a weakened team against Hull, but there's no way they'll lose, Hull are way too shit.



Man U will play for a draw.


----------



## isitme (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I've never met a West Ham fan who wasn't from either London or Essex.
> 
> Apparently there is quite a large Scandinavian contingent who fly over from Sweden etc to UP every week!



the suicide rates in norway get out of control every may


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I've never met a West Ham fan who wasn't from either London or Essex.



Hi rd my names dave and i cant claim london!


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

kained&able;9145777][QUOTE=RenegadeDog said:


> I've never met a West Ham fan who wasn't from either London or Essex.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi rd my names dave and i cant claim london!
> ...


----------



## strung out (May 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Hi rd my names dave and i cant claim london!
> 
> 
> dave



Yeah, but you seem like an Essex boy, so even if you aren't from there, you still are in spirit.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 16, 2009)

i've hung out with kained before, he does come across like an essex boy!


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2009)

Having just seen the sending-off on Sky, looks pretty blatant to me (albeit not as bad as Nolan's season-ending lunge on Anichebe), and the goal was correctly disallowed.

As for Allardyce, well I guess this is another example of being careful what you wish for.  Yes, he didnt produce an "acceptable" brand of football (but then has any of his teams ever done that?), but then you were 12th, and he has kept Blackburn up with that ugly survivalism.

Of course, the brand of football that you have played since has been as bad as anything (yes, including getting twatted by Pompey that time) his teams produced.  I mean, in your hour of darkest need you turned to Alan Shearer and the tactical genius that is Iain Dowie to get you out of the shit.  Is it any wonder you are where you are now?

As I said earlier on this thread, going down and the consequent loss of idiot fans, lazy bastard players, and corrupt or incompetent management could probably improve your club no end.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

The club needs to start by losing its undying belief that some former club icon will be the saviour.  I mean we always used to appoint someone 'from the west ham family', it was a major tradition right up til roeder resigned, but since then it's been Pardew (nothing to do with West Ham), Curbs (to do with west ham but not a fan choice) and Zola (icon of hated rivals).  We've adapted quite well to what's been a pretty huge change of direction.  Newcastle ought to do the same - all this 'cockney mafia' stuff is embarrassing.  They need to stop veering between appointing club 'legends' with little proven managerial experience, on the one hand, and deluded rumours of ancellotti/capello/verhoeven/spielberg on the other. 


IMO.


----------



## asbestos (May 17, 2009)

agricola said:


> As for Allardyce, well I guess this is another example of being careful what you wish for.  Yes, he didnt produce an "acceptable" brand of football (but then has any of his teams ever done that?), but then you were 12th, and he has kept Blackburn up with that ugly survivalism.



Allardyce wasn't the most popular of choices, but there was a sizable support behind him (and realising it was going to be a long haul).

Ashley figured the best way to make his mark and get in the good books was to bring back a figure that no one thought they would ever see in that position again. (and it was the old heart/head situation for a lot of fans, ultimately the worst thing that we thought could happen, did happen).



agricola said:


> Of course, the brand of football that you have played since has been as bad as anything (yes, including getting twatted by Pompey that time) his teams produced.  I mean, in your hour of darkest need you turned to Alan Shearer and the tactical genius that is Iain Dowie to get you out of the shit.  Is it any wonder you are where you are now?



Under Keegan we did start playing some good passing football, but that was an allardyce side, it was going to take just as long to switch things around.

We are where we are now for so many other reasons than getting AS in as manager, no one expects him to keep us up, it would be great if he did though and was worth a shot.

The day it hit me that we were going down was the day Shay left.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 17, 2009)

asbestos said:


> The day it hit me that we were going down was the day Shay left.



Seconded. He kept us in the league for years, so its hardly surprising whats happened when he left.

Not that I'm saying his departure is the cause of our plight. His disillusionment and desire to go was a symptom


----------



## bluestreak (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The club needs to start by losing its undying belief that some former club icon will be the saviour.  I mean we always used to appoint someone 'from the west ham family', it was a major tradition right up til roeder resigned, but since then it's been Pardew (nothing to do with West Ham), Curbs (to do with west ham but not a fan choice) and Zola (icon of hated rivals).  We've adapted quite well to what's been a pretty huge change of direction.  Newcastle ought to do the same - all this 'cockney mafia' stuff is embarrassing.  They need to stop veering between appointing club 'legends' with little proven managerial experience, on the one hand, and deluded rumours of ancellotti/capello/verhoeven/spielberg on the other.
> 
> 
> IMO.



Agreed.  The simple truth is that you Newky types are in the same position as West Ham were in when we were last relegated.  Almost every regular player was good enough to play for top half teams but they had resigned themselves.  They didn't show up.  We were relegated, had a damn good clear out, and bounced right back.  Then we rewrote the traditional script somewhat.  And it worked, surprising most of us!  Newcastle should be a challenger, the problems are lazy players and unrealisitic demands.

IMO getting relegated will be better for NUFC than survival.  Then Ashley will have to make a decision - appoint a manager who knows how to battle and pick players who aren't glamour but can lead you from the Championship, and you'll be back in the game within a couple of years.  Or he'll carry on as he's going and you'll do a Leeds.  Surviving in the Premiership this season will mean you go down next season, or live in relegation battles until someone with some sense buys the club.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2009)

There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to sit in a stand and watch a re-enactment of signing a player. Among other things, it says they don't have a sense of proportion.

There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to clap and stand outside the offices chanting for a manager to be dismissed. That's just plain weird.

No one in their right mind would want to buy that club and  no one needs the hassle of managing that club: The fans are a fucking nightmare.


----------



## asbestos (May 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to sit in a stand and watch a re-enactment of signing a player. Among other things, it says they don't have a sense of proportion.



4 years ago when we signed Owen? or 13 years ago when we signed Shearer?

And do you begrudge the vast majority of those there, kids, enjoying the moment?



London_Calling said:


> There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to clap and stand outside the offices chanting for a manager to be dismissed. That's just plain weird.



Which manager are you referring to exactly?



London_Calling said:


> No one in their right mind would want to buy that club and  no one needs the hassle of managing that club: The fans are a fucking nightmare.



You'll find that most Newcastle fans, like alot of other fans, are divided on many issues, but don't let that stop you from your lazy stereotyping.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2009)

asbestos said:


> but don't let that stop you from your lazy stereotyping.


okay, cheers!


----------



## Dandred (May 17, 2009)

For some strange reason my Korean wife has decided to start supporting Newcastle United..........

She feels sorry for them and really likes Alan Shearer!! 

She is deluded.


----------



## isitme (May 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to sit in a stand and watch a re-enactment of signing a player. Among other things, it says they don't have a sense of proportion.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to clap and stand outside the offices chanting for a manager to be dismissed. That's just plain weird.
> 
> No one in their right mind would want to buy that club and  no one needs the hassle of managing that club: The fans are a fucking nightmare.



oh noez, daft kids being a bit too into football 

if you ask me it's much much more wrong when clubs like chelsea and man utd's fans can't even fill the ground playing in the league against less famous teams

that's shit fans and it says something sad about the game where that doesn't affect a clubs success at all 

newcastle fans have taken to protesting because we have the 3rd highest attendance in the league, tickets are too expensive for most people to go but we still do shit

under Souness there were protests towards the end of his time about his incredibly dubious signings from clubs that he was linked to and the teams atrocious performances on the pitch (including a punch up between two of our players during the game). there were no protests under roeder, allardyce was unpopular with a few of the fans because we were atrocious to watch, then the keegan fiasco and the rest  of the season obviously brought protests. we have been a laughing stock for the last 5 years, and then people say the fans are daft for being annoyed about that.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to sit in a stand and watch a re-enactment of signing a player. Among other things, it says they don't have a sense of proportion.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong at a club when thousands of fans turn up on random weekday lunchtimes in their club shirts to clap and stand outside the offices chanting for a manager to be dismissed. That's just plain weird.
> 
> No one in their right mind would want to buy that club and  no one needs the hassle of managing that club: The fans are a fucking nightmare.



In a rare odd moment, i agree with something you've posted on the football forum.  Mark the day in red


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Your tickets are still well cheap compared to most grounds...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

isitme said:


> and then people say the fans are daft for being annoyed about that.....



Nothing wrong with being annoyed about it.  It's the 'cockney mafia' stuff etc which is to be frank a tad embarrassing...


----------



## asbestos (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Nothing wrong with being annoyed about it.  It's the 'cockney mafia' stuff etc which is to be frank a tad embarrassing...



If you bothered to look into it, the bloke (yes one bloke) with the CMO banner was recently given a lengthy ban amongst other things for lamping someone at the Hull away game. The bloke himself is a top bloke when it comes to his track record of attendance and putting on busses/trains/planes for fans, but he irked alot of fans with his actions regarding that banner. (obviously there are those that support him, but they are certainly not the majority).


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> i've hung out with kained before, he does come across like an essex boy!



who the fuck are you then????

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> who the fuck are you then????
> 
> dave


----------



## mrkikiet (May 17, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> i fear a loss today. over-confidence on the back of a good result. plus Fulham are a decent side.



my fears were realised.

what was wrong with viduka's goal?

we really are shit.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 17, 2009)

and the riverside was half fucking empty for their most important game of the season. fucking jokers.


----------



## isitme (May 17, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> my fears were realised.
> 
> what was wrong with viduka's goal?
> 
> we really are shit.



i don't think overconfidence was the problem

i only saw it on the telly but i thought the goal was ok and the red card was harsh as fuck


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

nolan does the blokcing off thing a hell of a lot, sometimes i reckon it should have been given and it wasn't, this time i dont think he did a lot wrong, but ref was obviously looking for it and apparently saw enough.

I have a feeling boro are going to survive. theyy play west ham last game f the season and we have nothing at all to play for and are huarenteed a top 10 finnish now(well umless we lose like 10 nil). so unless hull get a result of some kind against man united, boro will survive.

I hate boro.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I agree.  I really want Boro to go down but I fear they won't.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> and the riverside was half fucking empty for their most important game of the season. fucking jokers.



Yes, absolutely pisspoor support who really don't deserve the massive investment they've had over the years, spending 12m first on that crap Italian and now Alves...


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2009)

I always wonder if the sun coming through that giant end stand onto the pitch in a patchwork of shade and light affects players - a solid roof is one thing but that's  got to be off-putting.


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 17, 2009)

I always wonder why our players are so fuckin shite.Everyone up here is saying we have to play for a draw next week.I say we HAVE to play for the win and 3 points.Anything less is too scary to think about.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

I agree,we have to play for a win, against a low in confidence villa who could only draw against boro(with downing injured during the match!) ffs. We beat them earlier in the season(with a different team/manager, mind you), but i believe we have enough to do well v villa, aslong as ref decisions don't go against us.


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> as long as ref decisions don't go against us.



 Get them excuses lined up Trippy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Get them excuses lined up Trippy


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah I agree.  I really want Boro to go down but I fear they won't.




I don't get it.  I'm biased, but they're a lot like us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> I don't get it.  I'm biased, but they're a lot like us.



Nah,west ham are much better imo.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah,west ham are much better imo.



Well, yeah, that's a given. 

Ah whatever, it'd be weird for west ham fans to be arguing the merits of boro on a newcastle thread.

I'll clear off.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, yeah, that's a given.
> 
> Ah whatever, it'd be weird for west ham fans to be arguing the merits of boro on a newcastle thread.
> 
> I'll clear off.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> I don't get it.  I'm biased, but they're a lot like us.



How?  They're a team with a shite support who've had quite huge financial backing over the years and boring football, we're a team with good support who've been shafted by a succession of shite chairman unable to invest, except for one brief period where curbs bought loads of crocks, but who do try to play good football.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, yeah, that's a given.
> 
> Ah whatever, it'd be weird for west ham fans to be arguing the merits of boro on a newcastle thread.
> 
> I'll clear off.



It's OK, the season's practically over, and we're nowhere near catching newcastle now, post-wise, so we might as well debate it on this thread as on that one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Surely Man Satay (prior to ludicrous takeover) are the most similar club to us?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's OK, the season's practically over, and we're nowhere near catching newcastle now, post-wise, so we might as well debate it on this thread as on that one.



well said mate,keep adding to this thread.  we iz champions.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> well said mate,keep adding to this thread.



There's only a week to go and you're now 1000 posts ahead.  We're fucked


----------



## Balbi (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Surely Man Satay (prior to ludicrous takeover) are the most similar club to us?



I disagree, seeing as how we've both been fucked around by Redknapp and Defoe


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I disagree, seeing as how we've both been fucked around by Redknapp and Defoe



In that way yeah, I just think Man City are very similar in terms of being biggish clubs in shadow of other much bigger ones, good support but not won as much as they should, both teams have good youth systems, and most importantly, both sets of fans have quite a good sense of humour.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 17, 2009)

Toon, Toon.
Where-ever you may be.
You're gonna go down to Division 3.
You ain't won a cup.
You aint won a shield.
And your biggest game will be huddersfield.


----------



## agricola (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> There's only a week to go and you're now 1000 posts ahead.  We're fucked



More people watch formula one for the horrific accidents than do for the driving skill.  

The football forum operates upon much the same lines.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2009)

Yep, I've almost exhausted Google images for photos of  toilets and the Titanic.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 18, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2009)

Utterly brilliant - you really can't make it up about this club:




> Alan Shearer has dropped another hint that he is prepared to stay on as Newcastle United's manager next season after revealing that his working relationship with Mike Ashley, the club's controversial owner, is, so far at least, developing smoothly.
> 
> Although careful to toe the party line and stress "nothing has been said" about the future, Shearer confirmed that talks with Ashley are ongoing. "Whatever happens between now and the end of the season, we'll speak again sometime next week and, after that, we'll speak again," he said.



It's going to be fantastic!


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 18, 2009)

Get back to cheering on racists. 

Toon, Toon, wherever they may be
I'll always follow them because I'm a thick cunt.

Championship ftw.


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2009)

The Mackems doing their best to help their beloved rivals out


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> The Mackems doing their best to help their beloved rivals out



The ref did a cracking job , and Rio like .


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2009)

Aston Villa v Newcastle
Hull City v Man Utd
Sunderland v Chelsea
West Ham v Middlesbrough
Brown trouser time on Sunday.


----------



## isitme (May 18, 2009)

tbh i'm pretty resigned after the fulham game

going down and staying up will both be shit


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2009)

I reckon we're going to lose to Boro, nothing to play for any more really other than the token issue of finishing above spuds.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 18, 2009)

I'm nervous/looking forward to sunday at the same time. Just have a good feeling after that game tonight...


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm nervous/looking forward to sunday at the same time. Just have a good feeling after that game tonight...



Milner could relegate us


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 18, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Milner could relegate us



That would be the final nail in the coffin wouldn't it?


----------



## isitme (May 18, 2009)

i can't believe the players we sold this year considering the ones we hung on to

some fuckers would have picked up barton and owen and we could have afforded to hang on to milner and zog

it's very very very like the ardilles days from what i remember


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> i can't believe the players we sold this year considering the ones we hung on to
> 
> some fuckers would have picked up barton and owen and we could have afforded to hang on to milner and zog
> 
> it's very very very like the ardilles days from what i remember



Ah fek dont remind me man


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 18, 2009)

How is it we can afford to pay bartons/owens wages but can't afford to keep n'zogbia/milner..etc?


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> How is it we can afford to pay bartons/owens wages but can't afford to keep n'zogbia/milner..etc?



Cause they seen the light mate , they didn't want to play for NUFC .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 18, 2009)

Viduka has atleast said he'll stay if shearer stays as manager(the players respect him,fans love him...and so on), saw that earlier last week.


----------



## IC3D (May 18, 2009)

Whats the difference between Newcastle United and Alan Shearer
















Only one of them will be on Match of the Day next season


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 18, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Whats the difference between Newcastle United and Alan Shearer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



old joke.


----------



## IC3D (May 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> old joke.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 18, 2009)

IC3D said:


>



About 2 weeks old , and i seen ya math of the day !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 18, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> About 2 weeks old , and i seen ya math of the day !



More like 2 months old!


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Viduka has atleast said he'll stay if shearer stays as manager(the players respect him,fans love him...and so on), saw that earlier last week.



Just a shame Kinnear wouldn't play Viduka may have picked up a few more points .


----------



## isitme (May 18, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Just a shame Kinnear wouldn't play Viduka may have picked up a few more points .



it's just a shame the club has been run how it has the whole time i been alive


----------



## chieftain (May 19, 2009)

I meet a Newcastle fan on holiday this last week. He was a nice chap but you couldn't have stereotyped him any better.

As you were


----------



## asbestos (May 20, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I meet a Newcastle fan on holiday this last week. He was a nice chap but you couldn't have stereotyped him any better.
> 
> As you were



Toon top, greggs cheese pasty, bottle o'broon and a tab in his gob? canny, like.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2009)

Am I right (can't be bothered to search for the league table) but if Man U beat Hull. The magpies only need a point at villa to stay up??


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)

I think so yeah,and if we win/hull draw, newcastle still stay up.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 20, 2009)

and, if the mackems lose, we win and hull win the mackems go down.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)

can not wait.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> and, if the mackems lose, we win and hull win the mackems go down.



the perfect scenario for your lot!


----------



## holteman (May 20, 2009)

i shall take only the smallest of pleasures if we send you down on sunday


----------



## Biffo (May 20, 2009)

I can see Hull getting a point at home against an understrength Man U. I can't see Newcastle getting more than a point away to Villa. 

If Newcastle were home I would fancy them to win but Villa's season has been an anti-claimax and they will be gagging to give their fans a win on the last day of the season.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I can see Hull getting a point at home against an understrength Man U. I can't see Newcastle getting more than a point away to Villa.
> 
> If Newcastle were home I would fancy them to win but Villa's season has been an anti-claimax and they will be gagging to give their fans a win on the last day of the season.



Very much agree


----------



## mrkikiet (May 20, 2009)

we beat them earlier in the season...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I can see Hull getting a point at home against an understrength Man U. I can't see Newcastle getting more than a point away to Villa.
> 
> If Newcastle were home I would fancy them to win but Villa's season has been an anti-claimax and they will be gagging to give their fans a win on the last day of the season.



Man have you seen the team that Man U will be playing? It's practically a youth team!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

And newcastle can't moan if Man U do that - in 2007 Liverpool put out a reserve team against Fulham, who won and pulled out of relegation trouble.  Colin Wanker didn't seem to mind that.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Man have you seen the team that Man U will be playing? It's practically a youth team!



Link?


----------



## Biffo (May 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> we beat them earlier in the season...



True. And they have only won 6 games at home all season. Who knows? It's gonna be tense.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

I've accepted that we're going down. Championship is more exiciting anyway.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I've accepted that we're going down. Championship is more exiciting anyway.



you might even win something!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Link?



Was in the Sun yesterday I think.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Was in the Sun yesterday I think.



the Sun?

must be right then!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> you might even win something!


 
Wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I've accepted that we're going down. Championship is more exiciting anyway.



oh dear, oh dear


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

Tiny pic is tiny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5338756,00.html

NE Teams deny that they will sue Man U if they field weakened side.



I don't see what basis they can sue them on.  A squad is a squad.


----------



## bluestreak (May 20, 2009)

Look at this way boys, at least in the Championship you win a few games.  It was great fun the couple of seasons we spent down there.  Imagine looking at a league and seeing your team towards the top.

Unless you do a Leeds.  Which would be funny.  Not for you, obv.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

It was fun - BUT we were 48 hours from bankruptcy when we won the playoff.  If they don't come back up within 2 seasons, they could be in serious shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)

Especially with the wages some players are on at NUFC.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Especially with the wages some players are on at NUFC.



Right.  I'm not convinced Shearer is the man for the rebuild.  Pardew did a fucking good job of it for us all things considered.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

He probably won't stay on if we go down. I hear Mourinho's bored at Inter.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

yeah having our entire squad dismantled was brillient!

wasn't our highest finish 5th? we've done that in the prem!


dave


----------



## isitme (May 20, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Look at this way boys, at least in the Championship you win a few games.  It was great fun the couple of seasons we spent down there.  Imagine looking at a league and seeing your team towards the top.
> 
> Unless you do a Leeds.  Which would be funny.  Not for you, obv.



fuck off


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

Championship? We're 'avin' a laugh!
Championship! We're 'avin' a laugh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Right.  I'm not convinced Shearer is the man for the rebuild.  Pardew did a fucking good job of it for us all things considered.



People weren't convinced that Guardiola(sure thats spelt right) was the man to lead Barcelona...and look what happened.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

Yeah but Guardiola spent some time coaching. 

I used to play Champ Manager as Barca just so I'd have him in my team.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah having our entire squad dismantled was brillient!
> 
> wasn't our highest finish 5th? we've done that in the prem!
> 
> ...



And it needed to be done at the time!


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

no what needed to be done was shooting roader and playing dicanio and not having to have a front line consiting of ian pearce and trevor sinclair!

being in the championship was pretty danm depressing.

Nicking all of wimbeldons players as they were becoming francgise was a stroke of genius though.


dave


----------



## isitme (May 20, 2009)

on the newcastle forum i post on quite a lot of people are looking forward to us going down so the squad is taken apart and we get to start again. i don't think they realise how much money it costs to run a club. the size of newcastle we are fucked. ashley would need to splash out about 100m if he ever wants to see any of the money that he's laid out back from selling the club, and since he's only got 700m left according to that rich list I doubt he'll risk it. so we're fucked


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2009)

Bye then


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

the real pisser is how many decent players will leave for basicly fuck all so you can't really afford to rebuild. All your 3-4 million pound players will be worth nothing, and stevn taylor will be worth a good 4 million less i reckon as well.

Also if you have any decent academy players on your books they will all go. 

we lost so so many protentially ace players and have only just started to recover really academy wise.

23 year old mark noble is our longest serving player for fucks sake!


anyone who says going down is a good thing is lieing.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

I reckon the Taylors, Butt, Geremi, Duff, Guthrie, Viduka and Harper will stay and this will help us in the Championship.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

not a chance.

butt might as he is getting old and think you will keep harper.

everyone else will go if an offer comes in. You might just about get a year out of guthrie and ryan taylor, possibly.

You'll probabley keep one player i would expect to leave. If i remmeber correctly the only player f note we kept past jan was repka(oh and daily but he was shit)


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

A year might be enough. Obviously Duff et al will be taking wage reductions, graciously acknowledging the parts they played in our horrible season. Obv.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

think its fairly standard to have a relegation 25% drop in your contracts these days.

but someone will pick up duff, even if its a promoted team. I reckon 2-2.5 million at most.

desperatly trying to find a squad list from 2002 to see who we kept hold of. but im struggling.

i reckon 3 first team(ish) players past the jan transfer window. Steven bywater, repka, daily. Thats it, of a squad of like 24 or more.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)

I doubt duff wants to keep playing at left back next season...


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

Nah, he's always injured. Too risky. Plus after being with us for however long he's turned to shit.


----------



## isitme (May 20, 2009)

i reckon the newcastle fans like harper, steven taylor, andy carrol  will definetely stay. but might as well

dunno about guthrie or ryan taylor, i doubt it tbh

viduka and duff would be off like a shot if another club in the premier league wanted them


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

no chance of keeping steven taylor he will want to push for the full england squad for the world cup.

about the only chance you would have is if you sent him on loan to a premiership club for a year!

Like honestly you have no idea what your in for if you go down.


dave


----------



## holteman (May 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> we beat them earlier in the season...



you were played off the park for a lot of that game until our heads went down, and gabby missed a sitter


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> no chance of keeping steven taylor he will want to push for the full england squad for the world cup.



He will have to push pretty hard, there are more than a few players ahead of him.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2009)

Innit, he's just not that good.


----------



## isitme (May 20, 2009)

i don't think i've ever heard anyone say taylor for england before

he's a great player, specially considering his age, but there are loads of centre backs ahead of him for the england team.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Yeah CB isn't really england's problem position...


----------



## Balbi (May 20, 2009)

Oh I dunno, picking Terry seems like a crisis to me.


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Oh I dunno, picking Terry seems like a crisis to me.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5338756,00.html
> 
> NE Teams deny that they will sue Man U if they field weakened side.
> 
> ...



Sure theres some clause in the premier league rules that you have to play you strongest side available to you , which would be easy to combat via doctors notes for colds and that .

Anyway , Man utd's weaker side players will be playing for a possible seat on the bench in the champions league .

Hull to get beat , Mackems to get beat , Boro to draw and Newcastle ............draw 2-2


----------



## Balbi (May 20, 2009)

agricola said:


>



I don't know quite why he fucks me off so much. Is it Chelsea or that he's England Captain? I don't know. I just hate the fucking cunt more than is reasonable


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 20, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Hull to get beat , Mackems to get beat , Boro to draw and Newcastle ............draw 2-2



u got too high expectations mate, be realistic like!!111


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I don't know quite why he fucks me off so much. Is it Chelsea or that he's England Captain? I don't know. I just hate the fucking cunt more than is reasonable



He's from a West ham family and is very probably West Ham himself, and I still dislike him.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> u got too high expectations mate, be realistic like!!111



Alright , Newcastle to draw...... 1-1 with Owen scoring in the last 30 seconds of time added on


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I don't know quite why he fucks me off so much. Is it Chelsea or that he's England Captain? I don't know. I just hate the fucking cunt more than is reasonable



Its certainly difficult, though nearly every time I find myself hating him that picture usually does the trick - and if it doesnt, this one does.


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Alright , Newcastle to draw...... 1-1 with Owen scoring in the last 30 seconds of time added on



Followed by a couple of months of "Alan Shearer managerial genius" from the media, a run that is only ended with the return of competitive football matches.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Oh I dunno, picking Terry seems like a crisis to me.



He's a cunt, but a quality player.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

Just so we are clear im not saying steven taylor will be anywhere near the england squad.

BUT he will use that as an excuse.

I almost gurantee it.

I reckon a hell of a lot of big clubs will need a new centre back this summer(liverpoool, arsneal, villa for a start) so i reckon there will be a hell of lot of centre backs moving around this summer. Taylor will be one of them.

lost what you on about, terry is a danm good centre back, he may be a bit of a dirty cunt but he is definatly in the top 4 english centre backs and anyone arguing he shouldn't be given a starting birth is being silly.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Tomkins will be an england starter at CB in a few years, I reckon.


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> lost what you on about, terry is a danm good centre back, he may be a bit of a dirty cunt but he is definatly in the top 4 english centre backs and anyone arguing he shouldn't be given a starting birth is being silly.
> 
> dave



Noone appears to have said that, just that he was a cunt.  I would go further than the top four - he is much better than Rio Ferdinand for example - and say he is probably the best English centre-half, with Rio, Jagielka, Lescott and Upson making up the rest (and Ledley King if he wasnt made of glass / a zombie) of the international class English CBs.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

balbi said picking him was crisis, that implies he shouldnt be in the team. This is wrong.

I rate rio a lot more highly then terry but there is definatly an argument for either of em being the best.


rd. I really really hope tomkins makes it as high as he should, lets see if he's in the u21 squad in a month! The future as usual looks bright.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> Noone appears to have said that, just that he was a cunt.  I would go further than the top four - he is much better than Rio Ferdinand for example - and say he is probably the best English centre-half, with Rio, Jagielka, Lescott and Upson making up the rest (and Ledley King if he wasnt made of glass / a zombie) of the international class English CBs.



He's not better than Rio.

Rio is one of only three England players who would have any chance of making a World XI, alongside Rooney and Gerrard.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 22, 2009)

48 hours. this weekend is going to be unbearable.


----------



## aylee (May 22, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Sure theres some clause in the premier league rules that you have to play you strongest side available to you , which would be easy to combat via doctors notes for colds and that.



I believe that there is no such rule in the Premier League.  Ferguson can play a bunch of 16 year olds against Hull if he is so minded.

And Newcastle would have no basis for complaint if he did.  They have had 37 matches to avoid the mess that they're in and have more talent, on paper, in their squad than all the other three relegation candidate clubs put together.  The mismanagement of the club and its players this season has been appalling.

I shan't be pleased to see Newcastle go down because their fans deserve better, but I shan't be surprised.


----------



## isitme (May 22, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> 48 hours. this weekend is going to be unbearable.



totally

i'm just looking forward to this season being over wherever we end up


----------



## mrkikiet (May 22, 2009)

aylee said:


> They have had 37 matches to avoid the mess that they're in and have more talent, on paper, in their squad than all the other three relegation candidate clubs put together.  The mismanagement of the club and its players this season has been appalling.


this. 

half time now...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> totally
> 
> i'm just looking forward to this season being over wherever we end up



Interesting way of looking at it.


----------



## isitme (May 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Interesting way of looking at it.



the michael owen school of thought


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> the michael owen school of thought



hahaa


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> the michael owen school of thought



yeah but he gets to change clubs in a months time.

You don't!(well unless your a complete tosser)


dave


----------



## mrkikiet (May 23, 2009)

seriously - who is going to want Michael Owen?

No-one came running out after that rumour of him quitting to say they thought he still had a big future in the game. 

He has high wages, is injury-prone and ahs shown himself to be dis-interested in anything but England.


----------



## isitme (May 23, 2009)

He won't get anything like the wages we are paying him, but I reckon plenty of clubs will come in for him on a free.


----------



## asbestos (May 23, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> seriously - who is going to want Michael Owen?
> 
> No-one came running out after that rumour of him quitting to say they thought he still had a big future in the game.
> 
> He has high wages, is injury-prone and ahs shown himself to be dis-interested in anything but horses.



fyp.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

A final plea:

If you are at the match today and the worst does happen, please do yourself and your club a favour and make sure the Sky cameras don't catch you snivelling into your scarf or blubbering into your best mate's shoulder.

Show some dignity and don't bring this club into disrepute.

We suggest you turn your back and make a hasty retreat for the exits. Once outside, walk straight past or do a 'Drogba' to any cameras in the streets and maintain your silence until you are well away from prying lenses.

We will do our best to "out" anyone caught moist-eyed or slack-jawed on TV and shame them further....

We all care - that's why we're there - but we don't have to put on a public show of emotion that the press hounds will be all too eager to capture.

Shout hard, sing true and help our team prove everyone wrong.

Howay the lads.

from NUFC.com


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> A final plea:
> 
> If you are at the match today and the worst does happen, please do yourself and your club a favour and make sure the Sky cameras don't catch you snivelling into your scarf or blubbering into your best mate's shoulder.
> 
> ...


i just saw that on .com as well. 

this time zone things really increases the tension, eh?


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

my flatmate is going to be there tomorrow in one of the boxes as a guest of brad friedel!


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> i just saw that on .com as well.
> 
> this time zone things really increases the tension, eh?



if i walk home from work it'll just be starting as i get in

i'm shitting bricks


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

i have NOTHING to do all day. nothing. and the pressure is already severe. fuuuck.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

You'll beat viller though.  They have zilch to play for.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You'll beat viller though. They have zilch to play for.


 
Apart from 5th place, glory and the lulz of sending the feelthy Geordies into the Dandelion & Burdock Ubership (formerly div. 2)? 

No, football will go the way of shipbuilding and mining and Tynesiders will have nothing left but broon ale for regional pride.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 24, 2009)

Wonder if their phone boxes survive the day?


----------



## Relahni (May 24, 2009)

*Howay the lads*

I wouldn't sweat it too much if I was a Geordie.  Sure, it's good to be in the top flight, but a drop might bring some energy back to the club.

I hope Newcastle don't go down.

Good luck - howay the lads.


----------



## Sunray (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> seriously - who is going to want Michael Owen?
> 
> No-one came running out after that rumour of him quitting to say they thought he still had a big future in the game.
> 
> He has high wages, is injury-prone and ahs shown himself to be dis-interested in anything but England.



I'd like Liverpool to have him as a back up for Torres.  

With Gerrard behind him, expect him to get more goals for Liverpool than Newcastle.


----------



## Relahni (May 24, 2009)

Sunray said:


> I'd like Liverpool to have him as a back up for Torres.
> 
> With Gerrard behind him, expect him to get more goals for Liverpool than Newcastle.





Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I nearly choked when I heard some Sky Sports analyst saying that with his track record, any club would love to have Michael Owen and that Man City will probably come in with a bid for the lad.

Track record?  What's his track record been in the last 3 years? Crocked! 

Why would clubs want a crocked player?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

I've been trying to stay level headed all week about this, tension started kicking in a bit more today though.  Could go one way or the other i keep thinking..just being optimistic,lol.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Wonder if their phone boxes survive the day?



win or lose, survival or relegation. the bigg market phone boxes are in for a hammering.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

I think Capello has been right in not choosing OWen for England - how can you build a team around someone who is injured most of the time?


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think Capello has been right in not choosing OWen for England - how can you build a team around someone who is injured most of the time?



and can't run or score any more.


----------



## Limejuice (May 24, 2009)

*I have high hopes*

I have high hopes.

I hope that as Newcastle face up to this D-day, Mike fucking Ashley's fibrillating pucker reminds him of all the crass, crap decisions he made that brought the club to this precipice. 

I hope he weeps salty tears of piss when he realises that his £400m sale price is on the point of dropping to 12/6d as a result of his crass, crap decisions.

I hope he realises that he and the fuck-headed placemen he chose will carry the humiliation of this unbelievable episode to their grave. He bought the club on 23 May 2007. On the 24 May 2009 he can survey the majesty of his achievement. Take a fucking bow.

I hope to fuck we beat Villa, stay up by the skin of our teeth, and Shearer tells Ashley he needs to pony up £bazillions to replace the lamentable choices of that grinning, toad-faced, shit-pixie Wise, and to build a realistic squad. I hope Ashley shits his pants then reaches for a check book. 

Some fucking hope.


----------



## asbestos (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> win or lose, survival or relegation. the bigg market phone boxes are in for a hammering.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

i'm gonna stick my neck out and say 3-1 to the toon


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> i'm gonna stick my neck out and say 3-1 to the toon



 Feeling quite optimistic?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You'll beat viller though.  They have zilch to play for.



An important 'killer instinct' lesson for Villa. We need to win this just because we can. I'm seeking out a bar to watch us demolish Toon 

4 - 1 to Villa and goodbye Newcastle


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 24, 2009)

I've been on the drink since 12.The decorating I've done looks shite and I don't give a monkeys chuff.This is it people hysteria or oblivion.I think I'm going to wear a nappy.


----------



## asbestos (May 24, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I've been on the drink since 12.The decorating I've done looks shite and I don't give a monkeys chuff.This is it people hysteria or oblivion.*I think I'm going to wear a nappy.*



Good call, it's midnight here and i've been on the pop since lunch time, my guts and my emotions are all over the place.

A nappy is just what I need.

HTL


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 24, 2009)

I'm off to feed the kids then I'm finding my net link for the game.I'm fetching ALL my beers to the puter so I don't have to move


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I'm off to feed the kids then I'm finding my net link for the game.I'm fetching ALL my beers to the puter so I don't have to move



I'm looking forward to the games later. I'm doing the same as you!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

Ive got alaod of beers also. Drinking away the tension...


----------



## Biffo (May 24, 2009)

Have you seen Man U's starting line-up v Hull? Bacon-face is taking the piss big time. I mean who the fuck is Gary Neville?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Have you seen Man U's starting line-up v Hull? Bacon-face is taking the piss big time. I mean who the fuck is Gary Neville?


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

i have hull and boro going down.

try not to bite your fingers off peeps.


dave


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

Any links to the games today.......Iraqi goals isn't working for the Newcastle game....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

stunning goal by man utd!c'mon newcastle if hulllose a draw is enough


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 24, 2009)

C'mon man united! gibson!


----------



## slaar (May 24, 2009)

All that bollocks about weakened teams...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

reallydoesnt matter on days like this!


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 24, 2009)

It's on Sopcast channel 73611


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

van;t get a working stream


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

SmellyGusset said:


> It's on Sopcast channel 73611



Cheers for that, but my sopcast went crazy a few weeks ago and I can't reinstall it for some strange reason.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> van;t get a working stream



I was having that problem, try restarting your puter it worked for me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

villa1-0,shit


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 24, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

Villa arent even in second gear and they look like they could score as many as they want.  Shearer really needs to throw a few fucks at his players at half-time, and maybe behead Collochini to encourage the others.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

We have played OK by our standards, build up play been ok, its just as usual, that final part of the attack that we can't get right and then give a stupid goal away,story of our season tbh. I beleive there's still a couple more twists left.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 24, 2009)

I feel sick and sopcast playing the Cheers theme tune isn't helping


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

owen to come on as sub and score the deciding goal?.....nahhhh


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 24, 2009)

LOL I think I'm gonna fuckin puke.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

chelsea1-0


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

Villa are really dominant, finally got my streams working!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> chelsea1-0




1-1, you mean.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

sunderland1-1


----------



## slaar (May 24, 2009)

Sunderland and Middlesborough equalise!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> 1-1, you mean.



not at thatpoint i didnt.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Villa are really dominant, finally got my streams working!!



link?


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> owen to come on as sub and score the deciding goal?.....nahhhh



hmm in the last 30 seconds ??


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> link?



http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch3.html


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

Wouldn't work for the first half


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> link?



I also restarted my computer so that might of helped?

What kind of connection you got there?


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

got it working 

you wouldn't think that this was the last game of the season and they needed a goal to stay up. they are just jogging about and we brought lovenkrands off

proper shite


----------



## pastieburt (May 24, 2009)

It's not looking good for Newcastle.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

the connection is fine, i think it's cos the football servers get overloaded on saturdays and sundays....


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> got it working



Good news!!


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> the connection is fine, i think it's cos the football servers get overloaded on saturdays and sundays....



I can never get streams working until the second half or late in the first...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> hmm in the last 30 seconds ??



naahhhhhh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

nolan off? i thought martins wud go off,looks in pain abit.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I can never get streams working until the second half or late in the first...



yeah, that's usually the same in england, france and china, so i'd guess it's them.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

chelsea2-1


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

what a miss


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

how can they be so dull?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> chelsea2-1



3-1, you mean.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> how can they be so dull?



lost all hope


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

bloody hellameobi


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

one goal will be enough to stay up, otherwise we go down, they should be going mental. they just phoned this performance in, utter shite


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 24, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> 3-1, you mean.



3-2, more like.

Smartarse.


----------



## slaar (May 24, 2009)

One stupid goal!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

keep hoping..keep hoping..all pointless in the end


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

going down....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

edgar sent off...bye bye prem


----------



## Fedayn (May 24, 2009)

Sam Allardyce must be pissing himself laughing. He should phone that cunt Ashley and ask him how's life?!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2009)

Auf Wiedersehen, Pets.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

fucking pathetic


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

Allan going to cry?


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2009)

It's always sad seeing football fans crying on the last day of the season.


----------



## Fedayn (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Allan going to cry?



Hopefully.


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

Newcastle down.  That second half was one of the most pathetic surrenders I have ever seen on a football pitch, it was utterly disgusting and large parts of that team should never get paid to play football again.  Both times we were in that position we at least gave the impression they were bothered.  Newcastle were just shit.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 24, 2009)

Well, there it is...a club that has been literally eaten from within by the board and their egomaniac of a manager. 

Shearer won't stick around, he'll be back on the telly before you know it.


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 24, 2009)

We deserved to go down.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> We deserved to go down.



Yeah, just the way it goes when the club is badly run. Interesting to see what happens from now on. Fearing the worst tbh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Shearer won't stick around, he'll be back on the telly before you know it.


I can see the piss taking on motd nest season.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Well, there it is...a club that has been literally eaten from within by the board and their egomaniac of a manager.
> 
> Shearer won't stick around, he'll be back on the telly before you know it.



which manager?


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> which manager?



All of them I imagine


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, just the way it goes when the club is badly run. Interesting to see what happens from now on. Fearing the worst tbh.



Me too.  You only have to look at the number of big or biggish clubs who have ended up in the third tier after going down; Leeds, Leicester,  Sheff Wed


----------



## jiggajagga (May 24, 2009)

Newcastle:- Worst second half I've seen all season considering the situation.
Owen is dead as a footballer.
Shearer, get back on yer armchair role mate.

Newcastle. Spend two or three years clearing out the rubbish, work hard and you may just have done enough to deserve to come back up!!


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> All of them I imagine



Except Kinnear - he was actually doing a tolerable job, relatively speaking.  

Those fans need to ask serious questions about themselves though, chanting Shearer's name when they were a goal down and playing utter wank.  You would think that the fans at most other clubs would be giving him loads for the shite his team has served up during his time in charge, if it was at their club.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

i don't see why people are picking on shearer tbh. 8 games to sort out that mess, noone with a reputation would have taken the job because it was pretty much impossible, and shearer only took it cos he wanted to be manager

hopefully he'll stay on and get us back up quickly with a team instead of a mess


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

Phil Brown now doing a singalong at the KC Stadium.  Most annoying manager in the entire English football league pyramid structure IMHO.


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

have you lot actually sacked joe kinnear then?


dave


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

phil brown is a cunt.

sadly we were terrible, again, today.

no heart no passion, no nothing. 

it'll be a while before we're back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

No not yet.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> have you lot actually sacked joe kinnear then?
> 
> 
> dave



i can't imagine his doctor recommending he take over again


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> Newcastle down.  That second half was one of the most pathetic surrenders I have ever seen on a football pitch, it was utterly disgusting and large parts of that team should never get paid to play football again.  Both times we were in that position we at least gave the impression they were bothered.  Newcastle were just shit.



Totally agree SPINELESS WANKERS . 

TOON TOON !


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't see why people are picking on shearer tbh. 8 games to sort out that mess, noone with a reputation would have taken the job because it was pretty much impossible, and shearer only took it cos he wanted to be manager
> 
> hopefully he'll stay on and get us back up quickly with a team instead of a mess



This is what I am on about.  Newcastle in the first half were alright but clearly limited.  In the second half they were utterly appalling, an embarrassment to professional footballers everywhere.  What on earth did he say to them at half-time?  

Moreover this has been the same in nearly every one of his games, including the home game to Boro where they were shit for large parts of it.  Has he given any indication at all that he will be a good manager next year?


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> totally agree spineless wankers .
> 
> Toon toon !



black and white army


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> phil brown is a cunt.
> 
> sadly we were terrible, again, today.
> 
> ...



 no nowt a fucking disgrace .


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

see with kinnear we were averaging enough points to keep us up... the problem was haughton's period in charge.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> This is what I am on about.  Newcastle in the first half were alright but clearly limited.  In the second half they were utterly appalling, an embarrassment to professional footballers everywhere.  What on earth did he say to them at half-time?
> 
> Moreover this has been the same in nearly every one of his games, including the home game to Boro where they were shit for large parts of it.  Has he given any indication at all that he will be a good manager next year?



No .


----------



## nino_savatte (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> which manager?



Shearer: there is much ego there and not much else.


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> see with kinnear we were averaging enough points to keep us up... the problem was haughton's period in charge.



and yet he is still employed by the club... one wonders what message that sent to the players.


----------



## aylee (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> Phil Brown now doing a singalong at the KC Stadium.  Most annoying manager in the entire English football league pyramid structure IMHO.



A bit harsh, that, after what he's achieved with a small fraction of Newcastle's resources.

One thing that struck me today was how little effort most of Newcastle's team put in .... you'd have thought that they were the ones who'd played fourteen games more than the other team with about eight fewer players in the first-team squad.  Villa were the team who chased everything and played their skins out.  We would have won three or four-nil and would have done, were it not for big John's shooting boots being a bit askew today.

I hope to see Newcastle back in the Premiership where they belong at the end of next season, but unless the management and structure of the club is sorted out, from top to bottom, I fear that they could end up like Leeds.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

aylee said:


> I hope to see Newcastle back in the Premiership where they belong at the end of next season, but unless the management and structure of the club is sorted out, from top to bottom, I fear that they could end up like Leeds.



thanks, but i really fear another drop. they have NOT GOT A CLUE what they are doing at the top of that club at the moment. about three managers/temporary managers/assistants - we're a joke.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> This is what I am on about.  Newcastle in the first half were alright but clearly limited.  In the second half they were utterly appalling, an embarrassment to professional footballers everywhere.  What on earth did he say to them at half-time?
> 
> Moreover this has been the same in nearly every one of his games, including the home game to Boro where they were shit for large parts of it.  Has he given any indication at all that he will be a good manager next year?



but what i mean is that he didn't cause any of their problems

when keegan left the season exploded in the hangar, kinnear looked like he could maybe keep us ticking over, then he got sick and the team went into freefall which shearer couldn't stop

shearer being appointed manager didn't really affect anything, the fact that he got the job showed how desperate the club was. i doubt houghton could have kept us up either tbh

there are only about 3 or 4 players who want to play for the club, and they are all juniors


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

sudnerlands manager has quit


----------



## jiggajagga (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't see why people are picking on shearer tbh. 8 games to sort out that mess, noone with a reputation would have taken the job because it was pretty much impossible, and shearer only took it cos he wanted to be manager
> 
> hopefully he'll stay on and get us back up quickly with a team instead of a mess




The one thing you hope to see in your manager is good judgement yes?
Shearer showed poor judgement in taking the job in the first place!!!


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> sudnerlands manager has quit



ricky sbragia has a lot of class, and has done a far better job fixing roy keanes' mess than he has been given credit for.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

aylee said:


> A bit harsh, that, after what he's achieved with a small fraction of Newcastle's resources.
> 
> One thing that struck me today was how little effort most of Newcastle's team put in .... you'd have thought that they were the ones who'd played fourteen games more than the other team with about eight fewer players in the first-team squad.  Villa were the team who chased everything and played their skins out.  We would have won three or four-nil and would have done, were it not for big John's shooting boots being a bit askew today.
> 
> I hope to see Newcastle back in the Premiership where they belong at the end of next season, but unless the management and structure of the club is sorted out, from top to bottom, I fear that they could end up like Leeds.



He's a cunt and deserved to go down for what he did to his players at Citeh .


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Bye bye Shearer you fuckwit.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> ricky sbragia has a lot of class, and has done a far better job fixing roy keanes' mess than he has been given credit for.



He does he seems like a nice fella and so does Niall Quinn , thats what our bunch need to take a look at !


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Bye bye Shearer you fuckwit.



I'm sure he's bothered about you saying bye bye aswell .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I'm sure he's bothered about you saying bye bye aswell .



totally!


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> I'm sure he's bothered about you saying bye bye aswell .



I'm sure he isn't, I'd say he's more bothered about being in the fizzy pop league next year.


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

shearer being interviewed now, came very close to blaming the players but at least he has acknowledged that the whole club needs fixing.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> shearer being interviewed now, came very close to blaming the players but at least he has acknowledged that the whole club needs fixing.



Of course a manager should never attack his players or seek to shirk collective responsibility but those Newcastle players are fucking shockingly shite, spineless muppets.


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

the defence especially has been rubbish this season.

Given leaving really really didn't help, but edgar and collechini are absolute incompetent toss.


dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> shearer being interviewed now, came very close to blaming the players but at least he has acknowledged that the whole club needs fixing.



Aye you cant knock his loyalty , loves his City/team like all us Geordies do , so fuck you Revol , where does your loyalty lie ?


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aye you cant knock his loyalty , loves his City/team like all us Geordies do , so fuck you Revol , where does your loyalty lie ?



From that interview he really looked like doing what Sbragia did and acknowledge that he isnt actually capable of doing the job, which would be a good first step for Newcastle.  

The second would be to fire everyone who played today, apart from Taylor and the keeper, and then get a decent (Coyle, Martinez, Irvine) manager in who has actually demonstrated they can manage a football club.  They should then let the new man fire any member of the playing staff he wants who has survived the first cull.


----------



## badlands (May 24, 2009)

We'll have a warm welcome for you at our spanking new stadium. Craftily called the Cardiff City Stadium.

Welcome, welcome.

(please keep your shirts on)

We have a strict dress policy.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Aye you cant knock his loyalty , loves his City/team like all us Geordies do , so fuck you Revol , where does your loyalty lie ?



How much did he love it when he sold himself to Jack Walker for a few dollars more.

Maybe he can ask Nicky Butt if he can see his medal collection.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2009)

Well I don't /think/ anyone can blame Man Utd for putting out a "weak" side this time....


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

badlands said:


> We'll have a warm welcome for you at our spanking new stadium. Craftily called the Cardiff City Stadium.
> 
> Welcome, welcome.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome , we'll be there in numbers , fek your shirt policy though


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2009)

Well I thought Hull would have saved your sorry asses but in the end you lost it all by yourselves. Getting back is going to be tougher than you think and you have to forget the idea that another Messiah is around the corner ! Shearer is not the answer IMO.  The Scunny derby should be good though !!


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> How much did he love it when he sold himself to Jack Walker for a few dollars more.
> 
> Maybe he can ask Nicky Butt if he can see his medal collection.




Thats what the fuck i'm talking about his loyalty , may of made him the biggest loser (medal collection ) but he knocked Manchester utd back for his love of our city/club and in my eyes you cant knock that . And also how much did he make Walker ? 15 million for a start .


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Thats what the fuck i'm talking about his loyalty , may of made him the biggest loser (medal collection ) but he knocked Manchester utd back for his love of our city/club and in my eyes you cant knock that . And also how much did he make Walker ? 15 million for a start .



He turned down Manchester United to go to Blackburn for a few quid extra and the rest was history.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Well I thought Hull would have saved your sorry asses but in the end you lost it all by yourselves. Getting back is going to be tougher than you think and you have to forget the idea that another Messiah is around the corner ! Shearer is not the answer IMO.  The Scunny derby should be good though !!



Bomber you aint answered my question from ages ago.... how much was a season ticket at Stoke for a season ticket , see i'm just trying to work out if would be worth me while just turning up for the match on the day or fronting 500 notes on a season ticket , i just think you should know , seen as  though your rugby club have been down there for a while like 
Also well done the Stoke for staying in the premier league and proving the bookies wrong !


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

i feel sorry for some of the decent geordie fans


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> He turned down Manchester United to go to Blackburn for a few quid extra and the rest was history.



He turned Manchester utd down to come to Newcastle , so if your facts are right he turned them down twice ,aye ?


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> He turned Manchester utd down to come to Newcastle , so if you facts are right he turned them down twice ,aye ?



When he went from Southampton to Blackburn he turned down Manchester United for a slightly bigger pay check.

Fair enough turning down Man United for his boyhood club, put going to Blackburn was just naff.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 24, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> the defence especially has been rubbish this season.
> 
> Given leaving really really didn't help, but edgar and collechini are absolute incompetent toss.
> 
> ...


i disagree. the defence this season has been better than previously. beye, bassong and in the end enrique have looked like a premier league defence. shame all three are going to leave. 

our problem has been in the centre of the pitch with no creativity and no pace whatsoever.


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i feel sorry for some of the decent geordie fans



just to clarify, i am laughing my fucking tits off at all the newcastle fans i know in bristol and london


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> just to clarify, i am laughing my fucking tits off at all the newcastle fans i know in bristol and london



yeah, because all us non-geordie newcastle fans have just been following them for the glory and non-stop trophies of the last ten years, haven't we?


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha



sCUNThorpe here we come eh !


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> i disagree. the defence this season has been better than previously. beye, bassong and in the end enrique have looked like a premier league defence. shame all three are going to leave.
> 
> our problem has been in the centre of the pitch with no creativity and no pace whatsoever.


bassong looks to be a  good player, beye occasionly looks competent but no more really and to be honest i've not really seen a lot of enrique.

They all back off of everyone far far to much.


dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> bassong looks to be a  good player, beye occasionly looks competent but no more really and to be honest i've not really seen a lot of enrique.
> 
> They all back off of everyone far far to much.
> 
> ...



Beye is a decent player but he's coming towards the end of his career , i like Enrique and hope he stays and Bassong is a very good player i reckon , but your right about the backing off all the time but maybe that comes with lack of confidence .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

Winston Legthigh said:


> yeah, because all us non-geordie newcastle fans have just been following them for the glory and non-stop trophies of the last ten years, haven't we?



obviously!!11


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

Winston Legthigh said:


> yeah, because all us non-geordie newcastle fans have just been following them for the glory and non-stop trophies of the last ten years, haven't we?



i always lol at the misfortune of fans who don't support their local club. funnily enough most of the non geordie newcastle fans i know started following them about 1995ish...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

aylee said:


> A bit harsh, that, after what he's achieved with a small fraction of Newcastle's resources.
> 
> One thing that struck me today was how little effort most of Newcastle's team put in .... you'd have thought that they were the ones who'd played fourteen games more than the other team with about eight fewer players in the first-team squad.  Villa were the team who chased everything and played their skins out.  We would have won three or four-nil and would have done, were it not for big John's shooting boots being a bit askew today.
> 
> I hope to see Newcastle back in the Premiership where they belong at the end of next season, but unless the management and structure of the club is sorted out, from top to bottom, I fear that they could end up like Leeds.



I gotta say, it was quite a shit end of season relegation day... Usually it's really exciting, but today it was like, all the teams just seemed to surrender.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

gave up - its why they were where they are.

i would keep: enrique, taylor, bassong,
maybe: harper, guthrie.
the rest can fuck off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 24, 2009)

Hard lines girls and boys.... see you in cardiff next season


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> gave up - its why they were where they are.
> 
> i would keep: enrique, taylor, bassong,
> maybe: harper, guthrie.
> the rest can fuck off.



I thought Bassong said last week he would be off if you went down.

Last player you need.


----------



## Gingerman (May 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> Phil Brown now doing a singalong at the KC Stadium.  Most annoying manager in the entire English football league pyramid structure IMHO.



Fuckin laughable,celebrating the fact that his team are just a little bit less shit than Newcastle,gosh thats summit to be proud of,wonder will Hull FC hold a parade?


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2009)

Shite effort. I mean I expected them to be a bit shit but expected effort, I mean real 110% type stuff.


----------



## Gingerman (May 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> sudnerlands manager has quit


Least surprising resignation of the season.Wonder will they appoint a certain ginger-haired Scottish bloke whos just blown the Scottish championship?


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I thought Bassong said last week he would be off if you went down.
> 
> Last player you need.



nah, daily mail making a story out of nothing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)




----------



## bemused (May 24, 2009)

Any footage of sobbing Geordies yet?


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

i think we've got a fair few decent players (they'll be off now tho lol)

people like martins and jonas (and even alan smith at a push) who have had pretty poor seasons I don't hold it against them that they have failed to deliver the goods for the team, I don't expect them to be fans, and they can't be expected to play well under this sort of regime, i don't have anything against them

the successful clubs like barca and man utd are full of players like that, it's just the way the game is

the only player i dislike is barton off the top of my head. the current newcastle team has no place in professional football because there was not team, but the only individual who has no place in football is barton. oh, I also suspect I am going to resent michael owen having a decent end to his career somewhere. Considering he has been paid ridiculous wages by the club for years and there has been such an effort to turn him into a symbol of the team/senior player, he showed a real lack of integrity with his poor performances. he was fucking woeful tonight. you can still see he has skill but he just can't be arsed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

You need people like Carroll in the lower tier I reckon.  Focus on local lads who really want to play for the club, fuck past it types on huge wages.


----------



## isitme (May 24, 2009)

allardyce can fuck right the fuck off as well

dunno what he's gloating about managing blackburn

he will probably stay in the middle of the premiership for the rest of his career with a stream of dull football teams, but i'm still glad they fired him. noone envies allardyce teams


----------



## handy1 (May 24, 2009)

Glad Newcastle went down,Shearer and all that,sorry for the Boro though.


----------



## Iko Iko (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> allardyce can fuck right the fuck off as well
> 
> dunno what he's gloating about managing blackburn



well they are in the premiership...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 24, 2009)




----------



## agricola (May 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> i think we've got a fair few decent players (they'll be off now tho lol)
> 
> people like martins and jonas (and even alan smith at a push) who have had pretty poor seasons I don't hold it against them that they have failed to deliver the goods for the team, I don't expect them to be fans, and they can't be expected to play well under this sort of regime, i don't have anything against them
> 
> the successful clubs like barca and man utd are full of players like that, it's just the way the game is



It isnt though.  Lazy and disinterested players do not succeed at those two clubs - either the management (can anyone imagine someone taking the piss like that in SAF's team?) or the fans will turn on them (as happened last year to Deco, Ronaldinho and Eto'o at Barca) - either way they do not hang about the first team.  

Those types of players (and there are more than a few), as well as the truly shite, found a home at Newcastle because there has been a succession of soft management and somewhat deluded support - which has of course culminated in this disaster.  You could say the same about the coaching staff - Houghton for instance should have been got rid of once Shearer came in, if for no other reason than to demonstrate to everyone that failure / mediocrity was no longer to be tolerated.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 24, 2009)

Always had a soft spot for Newcastle given some family links to the region (my old Grandma was from that part of the world and her father and brothers where regulars at St James Park).

Now its only a soft spot and I would never consider myself a 'fan'. Plus there is a lot of bullshit about Newcastle and other N.E football club being some sort of mecca of support when they can all be as fickle as the rest of us but that still does not mean their demise is not met with a certain degree of sadness in my own corner of South London.

Still it will be a cracking away day next season so bring it on


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

bemused said:


> Any footage of sobbing Geordies yet?



saw one within about 60 seconds of the final whistle on sky sports


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

one fat geordie crying as predicted, about 15 seconds or so in...


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (May 24, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


>




lol just seen this on another forum too, obviously the work of a Sunderland fan!

Doon Toon
_
When you're a mag and Keegan fucks off again, you know what's coming next
Doon toon
When you've got Ashley, all his debt and his worries, things look bleak, at best
Doon toon
Just listen to the traffic on the way to Bristol City
You'll have to sell old Mickey so your squad is looking shitty
Good times ahead
Playing in the second tier, you can forget about Europe for many a year
Cos you're doon toon, fuckin' deserved as well
Doon toon, look at how far you've fell
Doon toon, Doncaster's waiting for you

Can you recall the days of Shephard and Hall, and love, loving it all?
Doon toon
Maybe you knew (and maybe Keegan did too) back when you signed Xisco
Doon toon
Just listen to the pundits (even Alan on the sofa)
Forget the Geordie Nation, fuckin' well and truly over
ITV1
Your new home of football, no Match of the Day
Enjoy your highlights on Sunday, of Plymouth away
Cos you're doon toon, into the Fizzy Pop
Doon toon, forever to drop and drop
Doon toon, administration for you

Doon toon

Now you may find some Arab who will accidentally buy you
And if you don't, that's OK, cos I hear it's nice in League 2
Bradford, Grimsby...
From the heights of the 90s, Ginola and Beads
You're on the way to oblivion, please say 'hi' to Leeds
Cos you're doon toon, take off your shoes and sing
Doon toon, or 'boycoutt' the whole damn thing
Doon toon, everyone's laughing at you_

I'm not gloating, my dad's a Geordie and I feel sorry for him but the club has been a joke for a few seasons now. I feel sorry for the fans as well. I was at Villa Park today and they were amongst the most passionate and well behaved we have had all season. Funnily enough Sunderland were probably on a par with you in terms of numbers and their unstinting support. Good luck bouncing back.


----------



## Upchuck (May 24, 2009)

How long do ya think til the administrators move in?


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> How long do ya think til the administrators move in?



i thought Ashley bought them outright and paid off the debts?


----------



## Upchuck (May 24, 2009)

I wonder, and have wondered much of the season, how much money Ashley has?


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

about £700m innit? i may be completely out of date mind...


----------



## Upchuck (May 24, 2009)

I am of the opinion adminstrators will be called for.  I think Ashley lost heart after Keegan and the club is flat as a tack.  Shame, cos I liked the maggies.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


>


----------



## Bomber (May 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i feel sorry for some of the decent geordie fans



Yeah! He's a nice guy


----------



## Bomber (May 25, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Bomber you aint answered my question from ages ago.... how much was a season ticket at Stoke for a season ticket , see i'm just trying to work out if would be worth me while just turning up for the match on the day or fronting 500 notes on a season ticket , i just think you should know , seen as  though your rugby club have been down there for a while like
> Also well done the Stoke for staying in the premier league and proving the bookies wrong !



Soz Pigs ! Just a quid short of £300 on the Boothen End, you'd be lucky to get in on the day just now !  Its a bit dearer in the posh stand but its fucking windier as well !!


----------



## Gmart (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> allardyce can fuck right the fuck off as well
> 
> dunno what he's gloating about managing blackburn
> 
> he will probably stay in the middle of the premiership for the rest of his career with a stream of dull football teams, but i'm still glad they fired him. noone envies allardyce teams



I can understand your envy - after all he got told to fuck off and then succeeded in keeping a much smaller team in the premiership by quite a margin.

Harsh! 

I just remember those NUFC fans shouting 'you don't know what you're doing' at one of his last matches. But he kept Blackburn up on the back of a decent defence. His teams may not sparkle like Barca, but his team will be in the top flight next season, and Newcastle fans will know that their insistence on free-flowing, exciting football, just got them relegated.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 25, 2009)

for those who reckon alan shearer is bland and never ays anything of interest his post-match interview on SKY is pretty outspoken. lets see what happens when he meets with the fat controller later this week.


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2009)

Viz Sam I think the point is a lot of NU fans would rather be in the Championship playing entertaining football than finishing tenth (with an occasional foray into Europe) every year in the EPL playing Sam's effective dross. Although tbh Bolton played some good stuff at times I thought and who knows what might have happened given time.

Just have to hope you get the good football alongside the rebuilding.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Viz Sam I think the point is a lot of NU fans would rather be in the Championship playing entertaining football than finishing tenth (with an occasional foray into Europe) every year in the EPL playing Sam's effective dross. Although tbh Bolton played some good stuff at times I thought and who knows what might have happened given time.
> 
> Just have to hope you get the good football alongside the rebuilding.



i'm not even fussed about good football, just good defending  and 1-0wins would do, aslong as we progress and not stay mid table forever and ever and ever. this is how i've always felt.


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2009)

The thing to do is embrace it and have a great time around the grounds you ain't been to for a few years.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 25, 2009)

Blackpool


----------



## Iko Iko (May 25, 2009)

sad thing is that the Daft Geordies want shearer to stay on. 

what is it with them ? if they want to sort their club out they need someone like Steve Coppell (who is currently available) with years of experience in building a club up from nothing and winning promotions. 

newcastle fans, who would you prefer, coppell or shearer ?

this is obviously hyperthetical as Steve is a chilled bloke and would probably rather play golf than have all the hassle and media spotlight that goes with the job, but hey


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> Blackpool



Quite


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2009)

Coppell would be a masterstroke.


----------



## Iko Iko (May 25, 2009)

but would he want to take the job and the circus that comes with it? i doubt it.


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2009)

Strange things happen in football though, he might surprise us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> sad thing is that the Daft Geordies want shearer to stay on.
> 
> what is it with them ? if they want to sort their club out they need someone like Steve Coppell (who is currently available) with years of experience in building a club up from nothing and winning promotions.
> 
> ...



Don't think Shearer has the experience needed for the championship tbf(having thought about it),i can see why people want him to stay, and maybe he should but not in a managers role.Not sure who should takeover at all yet.


----------



## Reg Perrin (May 25, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Strange things happen in football though, he might surprise us.



Coppell is more likely to go to Sunderland than Newcastle. Given the choice of the two, which he will no doubt have, it's just make sense to choose them. There'll probably be a race to sign him now, between the two, which will end up with more embarrassment for Newcastle. As for Shearer, unlike the stupid arseholes everyone would have the Newcastle supporters be, many saw Shearer as a last gasp solution to galvanize the morale of the players for one last pull. He wasn't able to do that because as a team they were beyond redemption. The 8 game run raised questions about his managerial capacity but look what he had to work with. Maybe Keegan wasn't the clown he is thought of and saw the writing on the wall with Allardyces acquisitions.
Being a PNE supporter, by the way, I'd say the Championship is actually far more exciting than the Premiership. There's an awful lot of arrogance going on here.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 25, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> Blackpool








Welcome...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

God that's gonna be weird.


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

it's not the quality of football or the prestige or anything that worries me about relegation, it's the massive loss of money considering how skint the club is anyway

if they manage to sort it out and get rid of the overpaid twats, hold onto the decent players, and rebuild then we could be back in the prem in better health than for years in one or 2 seasons, but it could turn out that these twats who are bleeding us dry literally bleed us dry and we end up like leeds, stuck in the lower leagues. that would be shit, and ashley will need to dig into his own pockets again to stop that happening even tho he doesn't really seem to like the club that much anymore. understandably. and not because of the fans calling him names for letting keegan walk out, because he thought he was buying a club that needed a few million chucked in for new players etc not a club that had been rotting away for years

in a way I wish shepperd-hall had been in charge when this happened because while ashley has done a rubbish job they are still the architects of it all imo

like i've said about shearer before, he didn't manage to do much for the team in his time in charge, but i don't think anyone expected him to, he was the 4th manager that season. the idea of that appointment was to get that boost that a new manager sometimes gives to a club to finish out of the relegation places, if you looked at the way the team was playing in the villa game, especially the 2nd half, that was nothing to do with shearer. I don't think any manager in the world could make a team that shit in 2 months, i mean, shearer may be pretty inept as a manager but the team weren't even trying despite how important the game was, and the fact that scraping a draw was so achievable. you just couldn't make a professional footballer hate you that much in 50 days that he behaved like that.


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

Don't be too worried about the lack of money, Ashley won't let the club go bust.  I mean, hats off if he does, he'll have become an absolutely magnificent bastard, but I just can't see it.  For his own safety as much as anything else and he's clearly a bit riled on that score already.

This has got to be one of the greatest rich man's follies since London Bridge, right?


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Don't be too worried about the lack of money, Ashley won't let the club go bust.  I mean, hats off if he does, he'll have become an absolutely magnificent bastard, but I just can't see it.  For his own safety as much as anything else and he's clearly a bit riled on that score already.
> 
> This has got to be one of the greatest rich man's follies since London Bridge, right?



Thing is tho, Ashley bought the club before the recession, and all his businesses are high street shops. His fortune is half what it was when he bought it

I reckon you'd need about 100m to get the club back into the top10 (and that depends on picking a decent manager) and I doubt that he can get ahold of that kind of money easily


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> I reckon you'd need about 100m to get the club back into the top10 (and that depends on picking a decent manager) and I doubt that he can get ahold of that kind of money easily



we've done it on a hell of lot less then that!


dave


----------



## tangerinedream (May 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> God that's gonna be weird.



Yeah, imagine playing against a championship club that hasn't won a major domestic honour since the 1950s.... oh.. yeah... It'll be like looking in a mirror won't it


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we've done it on a hell of lot less then that!
> 
> 
> dave



i don't remember exactly but west ham just sort of collapsed suddenly. newcastle have been in trouble since about 2003


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> sad thing is that the Daft Geordies want shearer to stay on.
> 
> what is it with them ? if they want to sort their club out they need someone like Steve Coppell (who is currently available) with years of experience in building a club up from nothing and winning promotions.
> 
> ...




Do they , who's said that then ?


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

ah. fair enough.

dave


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Welcome...



hope the fixture list makes it a bank holiday , bet we sell out most town/city clubs if not all , we're not a big club or owt though so fuck knows why


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

but thers more fans in that stand then have turned up to the last few wigan and boro matches to be fair.


dave


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we've done it on a hell of lot less then that!
> 
> 
> dave



On the other hand Man City have spent a lot more and only just scraped into the top ten this season. £100million could easily not be enough for a Newcastle to achieve that - they'll probably have to pay off the overpaid deadwood with a chunk of it for starters.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't remember exactly but west ham just sort of collapsed suddenly. newcastle have been in trouble since about 2003



It was a bit different.  Our relegation was the result of the incredibly short-sighted selling of Rio in 2000 and then Lampard in 2001.  While we didn't go down until 2003, and indeed finished 7th in 2002, the sale of Rio was still what triggered it, IMO, in the long term.  We never spent the sort of money that Newcastle spent.  That's why I fear for Newcastle more than I feared for us.  As you say, the club has huge debts and loads of past it once-big-name players on its books.  Could be in serious trouble.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

nah it was getting into europe(i think) and then having riudiculous injures, roader being a cunt to paulo and losing the dressing room.

and sir trv not quite being able to save us.

I was genuinely not that pissed off when lumplard left. A midfield three of carrick, cole and fat wank really wasn't working.

dave


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

Well I'm guessing of the overpaid players, owen is out of contract in august, someone will buy smith (he is still a decent player) and barton i just don't care as long as he goes

the foreign players are all worth some money. of course we will lose money on them, but the point now is to survive 

i think of 100m most would go on keeping the club solvent, and maybe buy one or two players and get a fuckin manager. 

it's a bit strange this relegation for me because we didn't go down fighting and now i'm worried about the money. in a way it's really fucking sad. like, the premier league doesn't actualy mean anything anymore except the money. you know, that stadium has ben full all season


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

Do you two Hammers feel comfort from the Newcastle thread or somik


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Do you two Hammers feel comfort from the Newcastle thread or somik



RD lives in Heaton, Dave is just as addicted to posting as me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Do you two Hammers feel comfort from the Newcastle thread or somik


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> Well I'm guessing of the overpaid players, owen is out of contract in august, someone will buy smith (he is still a decent player) and barton i just don't care as long as he goes
> 
> the foreign players are all worth some money. of course we will lose money on them, but the point now is to survive
> 
> ...



Yeah i've been reflecting on yesterdays performance , it feels/seems to me that they were told not to score a goal in the second half , it was that bad  

I at least expected a bit of a fight , but no fuck all which is a fucking disgrace ,  i remember the last time with Miradinha and co it seemed to be the same .

By the way as much as i hate to say it , the stadium aint been full at all this season barr one/two games against Liverpool and maybe the mackems , but even then i seen a few empty seats , bad times ahead i suspect , hit that fat cunt in the pocket at least .


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> RD lives in Heaton, Dave is just as addicted to posting as me



Heaton , hmm must be a student eh ? come over to Elswick RD i'll buy you a pint in the....... Independant  .... err its the only pub left open over here


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Yeah i've been reflecting on yesterdays performance , it feels/seems to me that they were told not to score a goal in the second half , it was that bad
> 
> I at least expected a bit of a fight , but no fuck all which is a fucking disgrace ,  i remember the last time with Miradinha and co it seemed to be the same .
> 
> By the way as much as i hate to say it , the stadium aint been full at all this season barr one/two games against Liverpool and maybe the mackems , but even then i seen a few empty seats , bad times ahead i suspect , hit that fat cunt in the pocket at least .



it hasn't been full like in the old days, but it was never empty

i think with any team in the land when the players don't turn up the fans won't. but itoyu  never saw the ground full of empty seats like you do at chelsea or man utd

i only made it to one game this season so that is going off the telly tbh


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Heaton , hmm must be a student eh ? come over to Elswick RD i'll buy you a pint in the....... Independant  .... err its the only pub left open over here



even worse he's training to be a teacher....

the independent is the city looking bar on elswick road?  what's wrong with the gold cup?


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> it hasn't been full like in the old days, but it was never empty
> 
> i think with any team in the land when the players don't turn up the fans won't. but itoyu  never saw the ground full of empty seats like you do at chelsea or man utd
> 
> i only made it to one game this season so that is going off the telly tbh




Aye i know what you mean man , its got alot to do with the away support too there was only Liverpool , Man u , Mackems and Boro (believe it or not) that took their full allocation this season .
 problem with St James' is theres alot of "sports bars" and they cost like 900 quid per season (50/60 quid a game on the day) , and theres always empty seats there and also around me in the Gallowgate theres a canny few empty , which is sad and its been like that for a few seasons now . I'm not gonna give my seat up , i wouldn't know what to do on a match day its been that long 
Where you from like Isitme ?


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 25, 2009)

isitme said:


> even worse he's training to be a teacher....
> 
> the independent is the city looking bar on elswick road?  what's wrong with the gold cup?




Aye thats the Independant (called the Chesterfield now) towards the match like , me mates mam owns it , some bar that man  , ha ha the gold cup at Cruddas park , used to go there for me tack in the 80's


----------



## isitme (May 25, 2009)

I'm from Rothbury. I never made it to more than a game here or there 

A few of my friends live in Crudass Park but they are more into smoking weed than going to pubs to be honest

when i was at college it was villa vic for baccy and up to fenham for tac


----------



## stupid kid (May 26, 2009)

isitme said:


> Well I'm guessing of the overpaid players, owen is out of contract in august, someone will buy smith (he is still a decent player) and barton i just don't care as long as he goes
> 
> the foreign players are all worth some money. of course we will lose money on them, but the point now is to survive
> 
> ...




Had a quick look through your squad, I think it'd be quicker to name the players staying than going. It's gonna be a real different team next year. The question is Barton, will anyone actually want to take a chance on someone who's been jailed for 6 months? I think his only real chance is being taken by Man Utd or maybe Chelsea where he'd have to behave because he could just be left to rot otherwise, dunno which other managers would be brave enough to take him. He wanted 90k a week when he was at City iirc. He's got the talent to absolutely tear the Championship a new one, it's a question of will they let him and then will he let himself by not fucking up?


----------



## isitme (May 26, 2009)

No way would a team like Man Utd want Barton. they have a squad full of world class players, why would they even want the risk of barton when they can get players just as skillful who don't bring shame on the club. he would have to go to a smaller club which is prepared to take the risk


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 26, 2009)

isitme said:


> I'm from Rothbury. I never made it to more than a game here or there
> 
> A few of my friends live in Crudass Park but they are more into smoking weed than going to pubs to be honest
> 
> when i was at college it was villa vic for baccy and up to fenham for tac



I'm from Denton Burn just along from Fenham , I'm up Rothbury way quite alot with me awld man scaling windy gyle and all the other hills up that way .


----------



## Flashman (May 26, 2009)

Denton Burn Byker Grove why aye man.


----------



## chieftain (May 26, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It was a bit different.  Our relegation was the result of the incredibly short-sighted selling of Rio in 2000 and then Lampard in 2001.  While we didn't go down until 2003, and indeed finished 7th in 2002, the sale of Rio was still what triggered it, IMO, in the long term.  We never spent the sort of money that Newcastle spent.  That's why I fear for Newcastle more than I feared for us.  As you say, the club has huge debts and loads of past it once-big-name players on its books.  Could be in serious trouble.



A few fans on 5 Live blamed it on the fans and there unrealistic expectations! I thought they were talking about Spurs at first 

Unlucky Newcastle, good luck.


----------



## DRINK? (May 26, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing St James packed out everygame next year.....best fans in the world and all, those loveable Geordies


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

No one wants to buy the club – because the fans are a fucking nightmare
No one wants to manage the club – because the fans are a fucking nightmare
No one wants to play for the club unless you double the wages – because the fans are a fucking nightmare

The only thing I’ve ever agreed with Garth Crooks about was when he said Newcastle can’t go anywhere until Alan Shearer fails - the last of the Messiah’s, only then, perhaps, will some kind of sanity return.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nah it was getting into europe(i think) and then having riudiculous injures, roader being a cunt to paulo and losing the dressing room.
> 
> and sir trv not quite being able to save us.
> 
> ...



Nah we got into Europe in the 99-2000 season.  We were out after about 2 weeks (lost to Steaua Bucharest) and it didn't really impact on a decent season where we finished 9th.  I believe it was Rio's sale towards the end of that season which started it all off.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Do you two Hammers feel comfort from the Newcastle thread or somik



Well it's always a relief when other 'big clubs' get relegated too


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

pigsonthewing said:


> Heaton , hmm must be a student eh ? come over to Elswick RD i'll buy you a pint in the....... Independant  .... err its the only pub left open over here



Well, High heaton tbh.  I'd prefer if it was heaton proper, there's not much round here, although it's quite nice now the winter's finally over.  I'm a stone's throw from Freeman's Common and the Dene.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 26, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I'm a stone's throw from Freeman's Common and the Dene.


at the bottom of my road, the dene, not Freeman's.

i think there will be over 45,000 for the first couple of home games. and i know of people who are talking about getting season tickets now in the hope they are cheaper and then keep them when we go up....


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2009)

Not that I'll ever admit to reading the Sun, hem, hem, but this was interesting and shocking:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2447919/What-a-bunch-of-wasters.html

Click the 'more' button where it says: 4 players on £50k-plus

It's appalling the money that the stupid bastards have thrown at players who've played for as long as it takes to cook a lightly boiled egg.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 26, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> at the bottom of my road, the dene, not Freeman's.
> 
> i think there will be over 45,000 for the first couple of home games. and i know of people who are talking about getting season tickets now in the hope they are cheaper and then keep them when we go up....



I've heard that the season tickets are staying the same price because there's more games in the coca-cola league  , but we'll see i supose the renewals will be through the door quite soon .


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

According to The Guardian:


> Alan Shearer has demanded a £30m kitty and complete control to manage Newcastle until 2013


Based on exactly what experience and record of success?

FFS give him the contract !


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

ahh dont worry. one paper is sying yor getting rid of 15 top earners and having to cut the wage bill bu 30 million. 

One paper is in fact saying carlo ancellotis first chelsea signing will be jermaine pennent.

thats how fucking rubbish newspapers have got.


dave


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2009)

Tuesday after a bank holiday.  Back to work.  

And then....




I remember.......






Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## mrkikiet (May 26, 2009)

john carver back in. hopefully.

and rob lee = jobs for the boys.


----------



## agricola (May 26, 2009)

From the Grauniad:



> Alan Shearer was today ready to open talks about beginning his career as the full-time Newcastle manager and was given unequivocal support from within the club. The former England striker was at St James' Park today to meet the owner, Mike Ashley, and the managing director, Derek Llambias, who was keen to stress his desire to put Shearer in charge.
> 
> "We want him to be the manager 110%," Llambias told the Newcastle Chronicle. "*He's very good at what he does* and he's a straight-talking guy – we like that. He'd be the perfect appointment.



I especially like the emboldened text - what was it, four points from eight games?  

You lot are doomed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 26, 2009)

agricola said:


> From the Grauniad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, its all shearers fault we went down huh.


----------



## Relahni (May 26, 2009)

I think Newcastle and west brom will be missed. Calamitous errors in defence have sealed their fate. 

What has surprised me is how well shearer has done. He has already got rid of Barton and he talks the truth. That's a good thing. 

I think Newcastle should have got houllier when they had the chance a few seasons ago. All good teams have a good defence. Houllier would have sorted the defence out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 26, 2009)

Not sure I would have liked houllier, but anyhow, Shearers done all he could, the team was already dead before he came in, this is obvious.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

One thing I'm encouraged by is the total lack of 'We'll come straight back up' from the Geordies.  that kind of thinking is the graveyard of bigger clubs when down in the Championship.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 26, 2009)

Glad that's been noticed, RD.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Usually when a big club goes down the fans all immediately start trumpeting "We'll walk it".  Very relieving to see that none of you are taking that attitude


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 27, 2009)

Anyone who thinks the championship is an easy league is an idiot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

The idiot bookies will still make Newcastle favourites.


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

Look at the contracts of the players. And the ages of them.

I can't think who would pick up Owen's contract so he might well be the Championship's first £100,000+ a week player. And Duff the first £80,000, etc, etc, etc. What an almighty mess.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 27, 2009)

Owen is out of contract anyway. Duff might be staying i think.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, its all shearers fault we went down huh.



No (though IMHO a better manager would have got more than four points from those games), but I fail to see how his record in those eight games could possibly justify Llambias (who after all has such a great record of appointing the right man for the job) saying "He's very good at what he does and he's a straight-talking guy – we like that. He'd be the perfect appointment".   

Certainly from where I was watching Newcastle played some of their worst football under Shearer, especially in the second half against Villa which must surely be one of the most abject surrenders ever seen in such circumstances.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 27, 2009)

I think the hope is that shearer has the clout to force Ashley to give back control of buying players and scouting to the management of the team, to ensure that ashley knows the investment that is required.

If he can bring in an experience number two, along the lines of Ten Cate at Barcelona when Rijkard was there then things should be alright, certainly Carver is a step in the right direction.

However Shearer hasn't started magnificently as a coach, he seems to be pretty good at sitting down watching a track-suited Iain Dowie jump around on the touchline. The second half against Fulham and the second half against Villa, when you hoped the players would come out all guns blazing were both feeble attempts. How much Shearer could do with a thoroughly un-motivated squad is questionable though, his man-management strategy with players like Barton back-fired only because Barton is an arse.

Ironically many feel our defence has been a strong point this season. Certainly if we can keep hold of Beye, Bassong, Taylor and Enrique there are goingt o be few better defences in the Championship. Confidence in the defence may only have come because the attacking has been so dismal and creativity in the centre of midfield non-existent.


----------



## pigsonthewing (May 27, 2009)

agricola said:


> From the Grauniad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 points .


----------



## Gmart (May 27, 2009)

Hopefully, if NUFC is able to get rid of its high wage earners then I think they will be fine. From the sound of it Shearer and Dowie have turned it back into a proper football club, and Dowie certainly knows what he is doing. 

A bit of patience and I would expect them to return stronger. 

Go back to kids and revamp the team thru youth!!


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2009)

Ashley says sorry to fans.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/8069312.stm


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

Gmarthews said:


> Hopefully, if NUFC is able to get rid of its high wage earners then I think they will be fine.


But you can't. They're on contracts with years to run and they're shit players, why would would anyone take those contracts off you?

I remember Hoddle signed a two-bob Balkan on a big wage 5-year contract and  you just have to sit it out if you can't find a mug.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 27, 2009)

Limejuice said:


> Ashley says sorry to fans.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/8069312.stm



This has to be the defining image of the fall of NUFC.


----------



## holteman (May 27, 2009)

i'm sorry in advance.. i've tried not to.. i really really have.. but i think if i get it out my system now i'l be ok...
 just the one post then i'l let it go... just have to get it out my system.... here goes...









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHJAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*tries to breath*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH *cries* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

as you were


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2009)

what a pair of tits


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 27, 2009)

In talks about a takeover eh? Freddie Shithouse is coming back


----------

